# Weave It Up Challenge 2010



## loulou82 (Dec 3, 2009)

CLOSED​


*Weave It Up Challenge 2010*
(January 15 2010- June 15 2010 for 6 month participants)
(June 15 2010- January 15 2011 for second half participants)
(January 15 2010- January 15 2011 for 12 month participants) 


Weaving your hair is one of the ultimate protective styles for retaining hair length. I’m starting this challenge for those ladies who want to braid it up, then weave it, and leave it alone. The benefit of the challenge is to allow your hair to rest while avoiding heat, over-manipulation and overall damage. By leaving your hair alone it has nothing to do but RETAIN LENGTH!​
The Rules:​*1. Install your weave *(it can be full or partial/ curly, kinky, or straight) 

*2. Shampoo hair at least once a month*

_Instructions on how to shampoo hair while in a weave._

Take an applicator bottle and dilute your shampoo with water. Lift each track and squirt the shampoo under the weave. It will create an almost instant lather, then GENTLY massage your scalp in between the track to loosen dirt, debris, and build up. Rinse.)

*3. Moisturize your braided hair at least 2-3x a week*

_Instructions on how to moisturize hair._

Lightly mist your favorite watery moisturizer or leave in and apply to braided hair or;
Create your own moisturizer by diluting a light conditioner and spritzing your braided hair or;
Use an applicator bottle filled with your preferred moisturizer and apply to braided hair.

Product suggestions include African Royale Braid Spray, Infusium 23, Aphogee Pro-Vitamin Leave In Conditioner, or a mix of part water/conditioner (VO5 or Suave)/ aloe vera juice/ and/or oil.

*4. Keep trimming to a bare minimum. *You can dust your ends for knots and splits before each installation. 

*5. Leave your weave in for an appropriate amount of time. *Up to three months is ideal. Trying to push the install beyond four months increases the likelihood of matting and tangles.

*6. Shampoo and Deep Condition your hair after each removal and before each installation.*

*7. Re-install weave within 1-3 weeks upon removal.*

*8. Check in regularly, motivate, discuss, and post pictures of your beautiful hair and installs.* 


Helpful Links (Updated 1.11.10):

Ediese's Do's and Don't of Weave Care

Reniece the Weavologist's FAQs

How to Maintain Weave for Several Months

Nichi's Successful Install

Another Nichi Successful Install

Amaka127's Weave Regimen

Basic Weave Care

Weave Care FAQs

How to Care for a Weave

Sealing Weft Tutorial

Battling the Itchies

Tips for Taking Down Sew In

Pictures of Sew Ins

Weave Challenge 2008

Weave Challenge 2007

Weave Challenge 2006


THIS IS A 6 or 12 MONTH CHALLENGE. Please have your weave installed by January 15, 2010. Only two pictures are required: a starting picture of your own hair and an ending picture. I will keep track and ladies who fail to post either picture will be ! Where's the fun if we cannot see the results? Although only two pictures are required I highly encourage everyone to post pictures of their installs, new growth, hair porn, progress, etc. in order the keep the thread interesting and informative.

I will start a thread in June (for 6 month participants) and December (for 12 month participants) for "before and after" progress pictures and add the link to the original thread. I realize that everyone will be on different schedules as far as their installations go so starting the thread a month before the end of each session will give everyone time to get their progress pictures in.​


----------



## bumblb87 (Dec 3, 2009)

Im in!!!!!!!!!!

Are you weaving it up for 6 or 12 months?
*12 months*

Regimen:
*Moisturize every other day
Wash with diluted shampoo/conditioner every two weeks
Deep condition sporadically  *


Products you are using for your own hair and for your weave:
*Hair under weave:
S-curl
Creme of Nature Ultra Moisturizing Shampoo/ Nourishing Conditioner
BT
Leave out hair:
IC Fantasia Heat Protectant
Cantu Shea Butter Leave In Repair Creme*

End of challenge goal:
*BSL (by December 2010)*

Post a starting length picture:
*Coming soon!!!!!*


----------



## LostInAdream (Dec 3, 2009)

Im in!! Im already weaved up

Are you weaving it up for 6 or 12 months?
_12 months_


Regimen:
_Wash once a month- W/ Diluted Shampoo and DC W/ Alter Ego Impac ego
Moisturize daily_


Products you are using for your own hair and for your weave: 
_My weave moistuirizer is a mix of aloe vera juice, msm powder, gylcerin, infusium 23, tea tree oil, peppermint oil, and African Royal Hot Six Oil.

On my hair- mixture of Paul Mitchells the conditioner, Potion 9, and African Royal Hot Six Oil._


End of challenge goal: _Collar bone_


Post a starting length picture: _See Attached_


----------



## Kerryann (Dec 3, 2009)

I want to be a part of this challenge i will be back with my info



Regimen:
*wash once or twice a month *





Products you are using for your own hair and for your weave:
Megatek JBCO Mn mix, Essential oils  





End of challenge goal: Bsl or closer to MBL





Post a starting length picture:Coming soon


----------



## lizzyb168 (Dec 3, 2009)

does this include lace fronts with braids underneath?!


----------



## polished07 (Dec 3, 2009)

Owww Im so down! Weave for life lol well until I reach my goal of MBL  Ill come back to post info 


Are you weaving it up for 6 or 12 months?


Regimen:
while in weave, wash and dc 1 x ever 7-10 days, moisturise and 3x per week, retighten as needed, leave sew in for 2 months max, ( I cant do any longer than that lol)  leave out for 2 wks max and braid back up and sew, get relaxer between 16-20 wks post, trim as needed to reduce splits and knotting, ooohhhh main one detangle in sections and oil scalp for prepoo wash the next day when taking out (prepoo over nite) 


Products you are using for your own hair and for your weave:
For MY hair: Creme of Nature Shampoo as needed, ACV wash or Giovonni direct clarifying shampoo as needed
Suave Humectant, paul mitchell tea tree condish,vo5 moisture milks for cowash, lustrasilk or silk elements olive oil megasilk treatment w/ avocado,olive,coconut, tea tree and castor oil for DC, for lite protein condish apoghee 2 min reconstructor every other week, for leave in - HE LTR, Proclaim tea tree leave in, CHI silk infusion, chi ceramic iron, rollersets and bunning 

For my weave: 
Biosilk Silk Shampoo, Silk Conditioner, if virgin curly dc with suave humectant
John Frieda Dream Curls for curly hair, or CHI SILK Infusion for straight styles 



End of challenge goal: 
6 months I would expect to be BSL 


Post a starting length picture: Ill post this weekend


----------



## loulou82 (Dec 3, 2009)

Thanks for joining ladies!

I'll be back later with my answers too.


----------



## PPGbubbles (Dec 3, 2009)

Count me in  i will be Weaving it via kinky weaves for 6 months

*Are you weaving it up for 6 or 12 months?*

6 months


*Regimen:*

I wash at least every 2 weeks using diluted shampoo and use a conditioner.  I leave weaves in anywhere from 3 week to 2 months... All depend on how I wanna switch my style up.... I do my own installs so I change as I see fit.

*Products you are using for your own hair and for your weave:*

I am not loyal to any shampoo or condish for my hair yet . But I usually condition the weave hair with tressume smooth and silky "she" usually likes that. Some time I use John Frieda Frizz-Ease Daily Nourishment Leave-In Conditioning Spray on the weave hair

I oil my hair every 3 days or so with a homemade mix usually:

1 oz Jojoba
1oz sweet almon
1 oz coconut oil
5 - 10 drops essential oil: peppermint, rosemary, lavendar, tea tree, 

I spray by hair every other day with diluted infusium 23 or diluted Aphogee provitamin leave in





*End of challenge goal: *to be ever so close to BSL!!!!

*
Post a starting length picture:* coming jan 30th + or - a few days

Still no starting length but I have a pic of my inaugural install 4 this challenge







Install numero dos!!! the asymmetrical bob






I am in a million other challenges so I will post starting pics come jan 30 when I do my length check

ETA starting lenth!


----------



## **Glamourlicious** (Dec 3, 2009)

I am IN!  Started this in Sept.  Taking it out to rest for a few weeks and I am going back to get another one.


Are you weaving it up for 6 or 12 months?
For now....6 months.  May extend later

Regimen:
I will wash once a week in the shower
I will mositurize 2-3 times a week and oil only the day before I wash

Products you are using for your own hair and for your weave:
Weave....Depends if I use straight hair or curly hair.  Less is more
My hair ( Amla Oil, S Curl, Coconut Oil, Shea Butter Oil, grape Seed Oil, Carrot Oil and MegaTek

End of challenge goal: 
Two inches beyond APL when straight

Post a starting length picture: 
I will take a pic once I take my current weave out.


----------



## kandegirl (Dec 3, 2009)

Are you weaving it up for 6 or 12 months? Probably 12 months (this is my current regimen it works if you stick to it( got to apl but had a setback w/ kinky twists now I'm back on it)


Regimen: self-installed weaves redone every six weeks w/ dusting in b/w and trimming by the equinoxs,shampoo, aphogee treatment and dc after each take down, moisturize, strenghten and oil, a few times a week


Products you are using for your own hair and for your weave: African Royale braid spray, infusium,oil


End of challenge goal: Full, thick APL


Post a starting length picture:Hair is currently weaved up, next picture will be at next relaxer in a month or two-probably around shoulder length/collarbone length


----------



## Rocky91 (Dec 3, 2009)

peeks in....wrings hands.
i don't know, you guys-i'm nervous about committing. i'm NEVER good with challenges. will you guys promise to hold my hand and help me along if i join??
even through those rough days when i'm just itching to pull it out and get at my real hair? 


i'm so serious.


----------



## Ediese (Dec 3, 2009)

Great challenge Lou! I'm definitely joining. I think I have two last installs in me before I'm WL. **crosses fingers**


----------



## PPGbubbles (Dec 3, 2009)

Rocky91 said:


> peeks in....wrings hands.
> i don't know, you guys-i'm nervous about committing. i'm NEVER good with challenges. will you guys promise to hold my hand and help me along if i join??
> even through those rough days when i'm just itching to pull it out and get at my real hair?
> 
> ...


 
I will be here right beside you girl! I was low key nervous about committing too but I saw #7 and new it was gonna be okay

*7. Re-install weave within 1-2 weeks upon removal.*

this is usually about the amount of time it takes for me to be "over" my hair lol. I am in other PS challenges so I will use rule 7 to bun or whatever inbetween installs


----------



## butterfly3582 (Dec 3, 2009)

I am in for 12 months. 

I am experimenting with natural products.

*Regimen*

Wash weekly (or bi weekly) - in the shower.
Apply condish (have to use water down condish and app bottle for braids) sit under the dryer 15-20 minutes with shower cap. I do not wash out the condish after the dryer.  I am learning that a light and natural product can be absorbed in the hair shaft fairly easy.  Plus I have to dilute the condish to get it in the braids.
8-10 week install
Leave weave out for 2 weeks and re-install
Get a perm no more every 3 months.
Apply SAA to condish if montlhy for protein.
*Weave*
Will be wearing EPRT or some other kinky straight.  Install with horshoe and perimerter left out.  May experiment with closures and some out in the back for pony tails.

*Products*

Shampoos and Condish - Giovanni products and Aubrey organic products

Braided hair 
Jane carter leave in spray, aloe vera juice.  
Thinking about trying Komaze (sp?) coconut spray and shescntit green grape leave in

Leave out 
Giovanni direct leave in, Aubrey organics honeysuckle.
Coconut Oil
Thinking about afroveda shea alma whipped butter

Weave
Giovanni and Aubrey Organics.

SAA for protein

*Goals*
To have NO layers healthy APL hair.  I am almost APL now but I hate the layers.

*Starting Pic*


----------



## Kneechay (Dec 3, 2009)

i'm in. i'm currently without a weave, but i think i'm going to get one first week of Jan. Currently giving myself a break, i just did 6 months


----------



## mz tracy 25 (Dec 3, 2009)

I'm definitely in!!

*Are you weaving it up for 6 or 12 months?*
12 months of kinky twists. When I get bored I'll switch up the colors and styles.

*Regimen:* Wash once every 2 weeks, moisturize 3x a week. Keep kinky twists in for 6 weeks, take down, shampoo, dc, moisturize then reapply. Apply relaxer every 12 weeks. 

*Products you are using for your own hair and for your weave:*
Shampoo: CON (green label)
Conditioner: ORS Hair Mayonnaise
Leave-in Conditioner and Moisturizer: Infusium 23, African Pride Braid Spray, and Castor Oil



*End of challenge goal:*  Full APL


*Post a starting length picture:* I’ll post my starting length and a pic of my kinky twists before January.


----------



## ayoung (Dec 3, 2009)

*Are you weaving it up for 6 or 12 months?*
I'll prob. do 6. I like to wear MY hair in the summer...but I might do 12 if I get my EP Natural Curly...then I can do Wash & Goes all summer with it  

*Regimen:*
Full head EP weave w/ closure. 
Wash every week.
Redo every 6-8 weeks....hopefully 8

*Products you are using for your own hair and for your weave:
*
MT on scalp every other day
Moisturize braids/scalp every other day (homemade spritz and/or homemade cream.

*End of challenge goal:*
Full BSL or beyond.
Healthy
Retention
Thick

*Post a starting length picture:*
will post when I get this weave out 12/10. pic in siggy is from April 2009


----------



## Mane Event (Dec 3, 2009)

Yay!!!!This is my kinda Challenge!!!! 

*Are you weaving it up for 6 or 12 months?* 6 months (for now, but I may go 12 months if I don't reach my goal)


*Regimen*: self install weaves. take down every 2.5months. Wash every 2 weeks. 

*Products you are using for your own hair and for your weave:*
Staples: MN, Megatek/MTG/Peppermint Concoction, 
Supplements: Chlorella, Spirulina, and Garlic, MSM
Products Weave - Mousse (I wear it curly)

*End of challenge goal: *
BSL :crossfingers:

*Post a starting length picture:* Will Post Dec 15th. I'm currently in the HYH Challenge until then!


----------



## CICI24 (Dec 3, 2009)

Are you weaving it up for 6 or 12 months?
I'm going to start with the six month challenge

Products you are using for your own hair and for your weave:
Wonder Gro Sulfur oil   3x per week
Africa's Best Braid Spray 3x per week

End of challenge goal: 
Armpit length 


Regimen: Take HF37 daily Take liquid silica daily
Get my hair washed and set every 3 weeks at the salon

Post a starting length picture: 
Will post pics in January after new install


----------



## Demi27 (Dec 3, 2009)

This is ironic. I decided to return to weaves a few weeks ago and did a self install two weeks ago. This challenge is right on time. *Are you weaving it up for 6 or 12 months? *
I will be weaving for at least 6 months, but my ultimate goal is all year.

*Regimen:*

Wash once a week in the shower with diluted shampoo. 
Deep condition weave and my own hair underneath once a week. 
I am thinking about cowashing at least once a week as well, but we shall see
Apply some kind of mixture to my scalp (may try Mega Tek again, may do just essential oils. I may do both. We shall see).
Apply a moisturiing cream to the braids
All of the above will be done with a nozzle bottle.
Take out and reinstall weave every 6 to 8 weeks at the longest
*Products you are using for your own hair and for your weave:*

Diluted Dr. Bronner's shampoo for my own hair
For cowashes - will more than likely use Suave or Dove Moisturizing conditioner
For DC's will use CON Nourishing Strengthening treatment (may change this later on)
*End of challenge goal: *

To be APL or longer by the end of the 6 months
To retain ALL of my length
 *Post a starting length picture:*

The one on the left shows my shrinkage. The one on the right is blown out.


----------



## SouthernStunner (Dec 3, 2009)

I am in!!!!!  I am getting a bit tired of these braids but I still want to protect my hair without have to touch it everyday.  Since this will be my first install I will only commit to the 6 mo  with an option to go 12 mos. LOL  I am getting my weave the first weekend in Jan.


Are you weaving it up for 6 or 12 months?
6 months with an option to do 12 months

Regimen:
Co-wash every other week.  Shampoo once a month.  Spray moisture mixture once a day.

Products you are using for your own hair and for your weave:

My hair- Dilluted WEN, aloe vera juice and S-curl
The weave - Dont know yet

End of challenge goal:
At least APL but hoping for BSB


----------



## SUPER SWEET (Dec 3, 2009)

Im all in  I've started early. I just got a cheap install. I have 14 inches of Urban Xpression in my hair. I will upload a pic once this camera charges 

Are you weaving it up for 6 or 12 months?
6 months

Regimen:
Im letting the salon wash me every other week.

Products you are using for your own hair and for your weave:

My hair- Hairobics oil and dolla sulfur product on the scalp
The weave - Chi silk infusion 

End of challenge goal:
To retain length enough to a wash and go! 

Post a starting length picture:the only pic I have with my hair naturally pressed


----------



## Curlybeauty (Dec 3, 2009)

*Paste the following info if you’re up for the challenge*  
*Are you weaving it up for 6 or 12 months?*
*12 months*​ 
*Regimen:*
*shampoo once a month and moisturize every other day with some spray moisturizer. hardcore aphogee teatment and dc after each install. *​ 
*Products you are using for your own hair and for your weave:*
 *hard core aphogee protein treat., one of my many shapoos for washes, diluted unwanted condishes and the good stuff for when I take it out, and most likely wonder 8 oil and braid spray, or cantu oil. kinky curly weaves only...i think*​ 
*End of challenge goal: *
* at least shoulder length hair and no more color!*​ 
*Post a starting length picture:*


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Dec 3, 2009)

I am so in. I had planned on weaving it up for another year anyway so this is perfect to keep me on track. 
*Are you weaving it up for 6 or 12 months? 12 months


Regimen:Wash weave once weekly, wear weave up to 8 weeks, take weave down and re-install within two weeks. No trimming until I reach BSL.


Products you are using for your own hair and for your weave: Shea butter, mango butter, argan oil, sauve conditioner etc.


End of challenge goal: to retain at least six inches of hair for the year


Post a starting length picture:* Taken November 2, 2009


----------



## Vintageglam (Dec 3, 2009)

I so want to be in this challenge but cannot decide if the weaves will be bad for my edges or not....??? What do peeps think???

I am trying to work out If I should transition with Wigs or weaves next year.  I like the idea if being able to get to my scalp on a weekly basis but I also like the idea of feeling something is secure on my head....  ummm what's a girl to do?

Also can peeps give recommendations on "relaxed textured hair".  I am thinking of getting a full head weave so that I can possibly hide my edges so that I do not have to put tension on them...

Anyway I will keep this place holder.  Below would be my reggie if I went the Weave route;

*Are you weaving it up for 6 or 12 months?*
I will commit to 6 months initially to see how my edges are going.

*Regimen:* 
Wash weave and scalp once a week
Massage scalp for at least 10 mins with Ayurvedic/ Essential oils x 2 week
Massage edges x 3/4 week
Keep weaves for 6/7 weeks MAX
Upon take down: Oil Pre-poo, Clarify, Steam/ deep condition, and give hair a break for 2 weeks
Steam/ DC hair weekly for 2 weeks then re-install

*Products you are using for your own hair and for your weave:*
Pre-poo:  Coconut oil & Neem Oil
Shampoo: CON
Deep Condition:  What ever I can use up in my stash
Leave-in: Whatever I can use up in stash
Scalp: Ayurvedic/ Essential Oils
Edges: Ayurvedic/ Essential Oils

*Goal:*
APL BY Dec 2010

P*ost a starting length picture: *

Currently have a sew in so will post one when I take in out and DC in about 1 weeks time.


----------



## ayoung (Dec 3, 2009)

What kinda hair do u use and do you have any leave out??
(ur talking about sewins right :scratchch:



Mane Event said:


> Products Weave - Mousse (I wear it curly)


----------



## meka (Dec 3, 2009)

Are you weaving it up for 6 or 12 months? 6 months for now but may end up doing 12 months


Regimen: Currently in sew in now for about 4 weeks. Will take down and conditon with a protein treatment, wear half wigs in the process. Reinstall after one week. Wear all weaves no more than 3 months. Probably 10 weeks.

Products you are using for your own hair and for your weave:Shampoo once a month with diluted shampoo. Use Witch Hazel to cleanse scalp once every two weeks. Condition hair with SE moisterizing treatment or Keracare Humecto. Leave ins wil be Aphogee Pro vitamin leave in and the Green Tea Keratin Mixure. Lenzi's Request on scalp or Boundless Tresses.




End of challenge goal: To recover from set back caused by anesthesia, have healthier hair. Be at least shoulder length.


Post a starting length picture: Currently in sew in, probably wont have starting pic until January.


----------



## simplie_lovable (Dec 3, 2009)

I am in I'll type my answers tomorrow lol sorry I am kinda sleepy and I am watching tv.


----------



## scarcity21 (Dec 3, 2009)

ok self installers...
1. Anyone have a good youtube video on closure with straight hair full a fullhead weave (im natural)
2. Anyone in the DMV area, that can install my weave for me? lol...im serious


----------



## loulou82 (Dec 4, 2009)

_Are you weaving for 6 months or 12 months?_

*I'm going for 12 months*

_Regimen_:

*Moisturize own hair 2-3 times a week.
Co wash weave as needed. 
Shampoo wash and DC every month.
Re-tighten every month.*

_Products:_

*A spray mix of water/aloe vera jelly or Aphogee Pro-V Leave In. 
Condr Washes for Weave: Infusium 23, Lustersilk. BTZ Noodlehead for curl definition.
For my hair: Elucence MB Shampoo, ORS Relenishing Paks, CJ Curl Junkie Condr, AO Island Naturals Condr, AO GPB Condr. I'm trying to use up products along the way.*

_End of Challenge Goal:_

*Retain 5-6 inches of hair. (BSL)*

_Starting Length Pic:_

*I'll post a picture right before my first install in Jan.*


----------



## loulou82 (Dec 4, 2009)

Rocky91 said:


> peeks in....wrings hands.
> i don't know, you guys-i'm nervous about committing. i'm NEVER good with challenges. will you guys promise to hold my hand and help me along if i join??
> even through those rough days when i'm just itching to pull it out and get at my real hair?
> 
> ...



*Join Us!  It'll be a great challenge. The only difficult part will be the urge to take your install out early but we'll be here to slap your hair and tell ya to back away from the install!*



Ediese said:


> Great challenge Lou! I'm definitely joining. I think I have two last installs in me before I'm WL. **crosses fingers**



*Thanks for joining Ediese! You helped me decide on the AAMH kinky curly. I can't wait to have it installed .*



dontspeakdefeat said:


> I am so in. I had planned on weaving it up for another year anyway so this is perfect to keep me on track.



*You're hair has grown so much DSD!*



stellagirl76 said:


> I so want to be in this challenge but cannot decide if the weaves will be bad for my edges or not....??? What do peeps think???



*If properly maintained your edges should hold up well. Just remember to not put too much tension on the area and keep it protected and moisturized. I like the idea of getting "textured" relaxed hair so you aren't flat ironing your edges bone straight in order to blend.*


----------



## cech2204 (Dec 4, 2009)

I'm in as well!!!! Be back with info soon...


----------



## Rocky91 (Dec 4, 2009)

ppg0069 said:


> I will be here right beside you girl! I was low key nervous about committing too but I saw #7 and new it was gonna be okay
> 
> *7. Re-install weave within 1-2 weeks upon removal.*
> 
> this is usually about the amount of time it takes for me to be "over" my hair lol. I am in other PS challenges so I will use rule 7 to bun or whatever inbetween installs





loulou82 said:


> *Join Us!  It'll be a great challenge. The only difficult part will be the urge to take your install out early but we'll be here to slap your hair and tell ya to back away from the install!*
> [/B]


oh, alritey then. since you guys promised....and i'm warning you, i'm probably gonna need a few interventions. 

my info:
i'm gonna go for six months.

wash and DC both my hair and the weave hair every 2-3 weeks. (Aussie Moist combo)
i "moisturize" my real hair and scalp with castor and coconut oils while in a weave. i find it keeps the itchies down and may promote faster growth, but who knows.
weave hair-gets all the stuff that i hate on my own head. 

Challenge Goal: Retain whatever I can. Focus energy usually put into my hair on other things: school, exercise, family, friends, whatever. learn how to do my own sew-ins to save money!!

i'm weaved up right now, but here's a not so recent picture:





this was taken on september 19th, on blowdried hair.
i might post another pic when i take down this install in jan.


----------



## Diam0ndiva (Dec 4, 2009)

*Are you weaving it up for 6 or 12 months?*
*6 mos.. or possibly longer*

*Regimen:*
*1) follow challenge rules. mositure every other day. *

*Products you are using for your own hair and for your weave:*
*1) Mega tek, soft and beautiful moisture spray, one hair shampoo, vitamins, and a weave shine and conditioning spray.*

*End of challenge goal: *
*1) about 2 to 3 inches or more.. *


*Post a starting length picture:*


----------



## Vintageglam (Dec 4, 2009)

loulou82 said:


> *If properly maintained your edges should hold up well. Just remember to not put too much tension on the area and keep it protected and moisturized. I like the idea of getting "textured" relaxed hair so you aren't flat ironing your edges bone straight in order to blend.*




Okay I am in.  I am lucky enough to have a really good weave stylist who listens when I say I want it loose please.  Her last install was the beesnees so I will stick with her even though she is a bit expensive (70 GBP/ $100 per install).  I am a little worried though as she is currently 5 months preggers so hope she does not decide to stop doing weaves altogether because its hard finding someone who does decent weaves who does not want to give you the Chinese eye look.

I will also opt for full weaves to give ALL my hair a full rest.

Anyway here is my updated reggie:

*Are you weaving it up for 6 or 12 months?*
I will commit to 6 months initially to see how my edges are going. Obviously if they are not going well before this I will also revert to wigs.

*Regimen:* 
Wash weave and scalp thoroughly once a week.  DC with heavily diluted conditioner for my own hair under the weave and the same un-diluted cond on the weave hair.  Sit under steamer for 30 mins then rinse and sit under hood dryer on low heat for 30 mins.
Massage scalp for at least 10 mins with Ayurvedic/ Essential oils x 2 week
Massage edges with oils x 3/4 week
Keep weaves for 6/7 weeks MAX
Upon take down:  Give hair a break for 2 weeks: (week 1) Oil Pre-poo, Clarify, Aphogee 2 step treatment, Steam deep cond treatment, (week 2) Oil Pre-poo, shampoo, Steam  and re-install if hair is in good cond and there is no breakage.
Vits: Multi, MSM, Fish Oils (& Veggie juices for breakfast)

*Products you are using for your own hair and for your weave:*
*(Weaved up)*
Pre-poo:  Coconut/ Neem Oil
Shampoo: Diluted CON shampoo in an applicator bottle
Deep Condition:  Use up whatever cond/ products I have in my stash - i.e. Mizani, Ors, Nexxus etc.  The goal is to use up my product stash and spend money next year on quality weave hair and steam treatments instead).
Leave-ins: Whatever I can use up in stash - Infusium, Nexxus, Neutrogena,
Scalp: Ayurvedic/ Essential Oils
Edges: Ayurvedic/ Essential Oils and moisturize baby edge hair with any leave in I have
*(own hair)*
Use up shampoos and conditioners in product stash
Use up leave-ins in product stash
moisturize: Mizani H20 Intense & Elasta Mango butter

*Goal:*
APL BY Dec 2010 (about 5 - 6 inches of retention)

*Post a starting length picture: *

Currently have a sew in so will post one when I take in out and DC in about 1 weeks time.


----------



## Vintageglam (Dec 4, 2009)

Just a few questions for the ladies doing this challenge:

1. What pattern of braids do you ladies use as a base to minimise tension on the hairline?

2. I think I will look into some high quality Relaxed textured hair which I can re-use a few times?  Any suggestions for brands ladies as the UK is pretty limited on this point?
  3. Also I have one of those table top steamers so does anyone know if you can steam weave hair and your own hair when it’s in a weave.  I am just conscious of getting moisture into my own hair whilst its all corn rowed away.
  4. What products if any do you ladies use (if any) to keep the actual weave hair looking fresh or is less definitely better in this case?

  TIA


----------



## newbiemom (Dec 4, 2009)

Please count me in. I have had a hard time with styling because I am not really creative this will allow me to let my hair rest and not look homeless. YAY

Are you weaving it up for 6 or 12 months?
12 months

Regimen:
Moisturize every other day
Wash with diluted shampoo/conditioner every week
Deep condition 1every 2 weeks


Products you are using for your own hair and for your weave:
Hair under weave:
hs14
AO shampoo/comditioner 
I will have a small section left out that I ors oil moistorizer and  that olive oil gel.


End of challenge goal:
apl (by December 2010)


----------



## *KP* (Dec 4, 2009)

.....OK I changed my mind.  I can't hang for 6 months 

I'll do at least 2 weave installs next year but not back to back

Bootcamp for me in 2010 I think


----------



## angelgrl135 (Dec 4, 2009)

Count me in! I think....

I've never had a full-head weave before so after I get the first one in January, if I don't like it then the plan below is null and void 

I plan to have 3 installs in 2010 in this cyle:
Weave for 10-12 weeks
Leave hair out 3-4 weeks.

Cleans scalp (with an applicator bottle filled with diluted sulfate-free poo or witch hazel) every 1-2 weeks

Moisturize scalp (still working on what concoction to go with but it will involve tea tree oil)

I originally had this plan so that I could BC in December but I realized my biggest motivation for BCing is the ability to do wash n go's and December is definitely not the time to do those so I probably won't cut until Spring/Summer 2011


----------



## *KP* (Dec 4, 2009)

stellagirl76 said:


> Just a few questions for the ladies doing this challenge:
> 
> 1. What pattern of braids do you ladies use as a base to minimise tension on the hairline?
> 
> ...



Hi Stella, depends on how much you want to spend.

My favourite hair is a balance between price and fly-ness lol

I use Goddess Remi by Sensationnel.  I use 2 packs of 10inch hair priced at £36.99 each at Pak's.  I have some right now, I will bring some to the meet up to show you (either in a bag or on my head lol - depends on if I get it done before then or not).  It can be used at least twice I'd say and maybe more if you take really good care of it.  The first time I used this, I didn't shed a single hair until it had been in for 5 weeks and even then, the shedding was minimal compared to some of the brands I have used.

There are some better brands of Remi hair out there but this one fits my weave budget


----------



## Vintageglam (Dec 4, 2009)

Thanks KP I have this in my hair at the moment and I like it

You;re right about the little to no tangling when looked after properly.  I also used this hair for when I got married.  However I noticed when I used it the 2nd time round it was very "flyaway" and "static" and tangled a lot more hence why i am looking into maybe virgin or cuticle hair.  I figure if I am going to spend 70 - 80 GBP on hair to use once, I might as well pay 150 GBP on hair I can use 3 times and which I can wash every single week without worrying about the diminishing quality with each wash...


----------



## Vintageglam (Dec 4, 2009)

*KP* said:


> Hi Stella, depends on how much you want to spend.
> 
> My favourite hair is a balance between price and fly-ness lol
> 
> I use Goddess Remi by Sensationnel.  I use 2 packs of 10inch hair priced at £36.99 each at Pak's.



Btw I buy my hair from another shop in dalston which sells me two packs of 14 inch Remi Goddess for 75 GBP and I think the 10 inch is about 30 GBP per pack....


----------



## *KP* (Dec 4, 2009)

stellagirl76 said:


> Btw I buy my hair from another shop in dalston which sells me two packs of 14 inch Remi Goddess for 75 GBP and I think the 10 inch is about 30 GBP per pack....



Oooh, thank you!  They put the prices up at Pak recently.  I will get the details from you on Saturday


----------



## NYRICAN1 (Dec 4, 2009)

*Are you weaving it up for 6 or 12 months?*
6 months maybe more trying to get to BSL

*Regimen:*
Wash every 3 weeks, keep install in 6-8 weeks, 
*Products you are using for your own hair and for your weave:*

using for my cornrows-Infusium 23, aloe vera, jojoba oil and for weave a cheapie condish

End of challenge goal: 
Bsl or beyond- currently reaching apl


----------



## Demi27 (Dec 4, 2009)

For the ladies who have asked

I am braiding all of my hair back, but I am going to do a net weave this time.  I am going to braid one braid around the perimeter of my hair and then braid the rest back. I will sew the net onto the perimeter braid and then sew the tracks onto the net. 

I am going to use hair from Halleys Curls (when I buy them). They seem to get pretty good reviews on BHM. I am also going to use one of their closures. When I went to price BSS Remy hair (Outre Velvet Remy), it was $99 a pack. The hair I want from HC is $88 a piece. The closure from them will cost more money, but I can reuse te hair and the closure, so I'll be getting my monies worth.


----------



## Aveena (Dec 4, 2009)

I'm in!!!  I'm currently in a weave BUT I plan to have it re-installed before Jan 15th so this is perfect!! 

Are you weaving it up for 6 or 12 months?

I'm going to start with 6months


Regimen:

Wash 1 x week with diluted shampoo and conditioner
Deep Condition 1 x week

Products you are using for your own hair and for your weave:
I plan on moisturizing with EVOO and water
detangling with Ahpogee gree tea reconstructor

End of challenge goal: 

full armpit or top of the bra strap

Post a starting length picture: 

I'll post my starting pic after I take this install out.


----------



## tuffCOOKiE (Dec 4, 2009)

I want to be in as well, but I think that everyone that participates should have a "before" picture so we can have dramatic results!

I'm weaved up right now and will prob not do a take down til mid January but I don't think 2 weeks will matter and will post a before picture then.  

Question - does anyone know of a really good moisturizer when wearing a weave?  I find that scurl doesn't 'penetrate' and it just sits on top of my braids.  I tried sta sof fro and same thing.

ALSO - what is everyone doing to protect their leave-out hair?

*I'm serious about this challenge ladies!!!*

*Suggestions summary:*

Before pictures
A thread for result pictures only!


----------



## Vintageglam (Dec 4, 2009)

Demi 1974 said:


> For the ladies who have asked
> 
> I am braiding all of my hair back, but I am going to do a net weave this time.  I am going to braid one braid around the perimeter of my hair and then braid the rest back. I will sew the net onto the perimeter braid and then sew the tracks onto the net.
> 
> I am going to use hair from Halleys Curls (when I buy them). They seem to get pretty good reviews on BHM. I am also going to use one of their closures. When I went to price BSS Remy hair (Outre Velvet Remy), it was $99 a pack. The hair I want from HC is $88 a piece. The closure from them will cost more money, but I can reuse te hair and the closure, so I'll be getting my monies worth.




Me likey the sound of this hair.  Just had a look at the website and oh my do I like this hair.  The closures are also amazing.They are completely out of stock at the moment (my guess the holiday season etc). Anyway as soon as they get back in stock this is my xmas present to myself this year.  Thanks for the recommendation Demi.


----------



## maygasa (Dec 4, 2009)

I want in too. i am currently wearing a weave and plan on getting another for the challenge before Jan 15.I am still working on the regime but will be back with more info.


----------



## Rocky91 (Dec 4, 2009)

now that all the stats and such are out of the way, let's have some fun!! 
what styles are you ladies planning? what type of hair?


----------



## yaya24 (Dec 4, 2009)

I want in!!!!!! (Edited with stats)

Are you weaving it up for 6 or 12 months?
6 months maybe more 

Regimen:
CoWash every 1-2 weeks, keep install in 12 weeks

Products you are using for your own hair and for your weave:

*Surge moisture aide+MT+fiji water+nugro spray+aphoghee essential fatty acid oil concentrate. I mix 6 ounces at a time (lasts a little over 1 week) and apply to braided hair I will be doing full sew ins, (no hair out)*

End of challenge goal: 
6 months- Full NL
12 months- SL

currently twa EL


----------



## NaturallyBlonde (Dec 4, 2009)

I'm in too.  I'm having my first weave installed next Saturday.   No clue about my regimine yet though... I'll edit when I figure it out.  

I will join for 6 months, may go longer depending how the first half goes.  

My goal is to be full shoulder length is 6 months, maybe APL in a year?   

I will post a starting pic sometime this weekend after I remove my kinky twists






  IDK why the top looks so thin... shrug...






  blow dried


----------



## Demi27 (Dec 4, 2009)

stellagirl76 said:


> Me likey the sound of this hair. Just had a look at the website and oh my do I like this hair. The closures are also amazing.They are completely out of stock at the moment (my guess the holiday season etc). Anyway as soon as they get back in stock this is my xmas present to myself this year. Thanks for the recommendation Demi.


 
No problem. Believe it or not, that's my Christmas present to myself as well. LOL. Thank goodness they should be back in stock when I get paid again next week.


----------



## loulou82 (Dec 4, 2009)

Challenge Update: 12.04.09:

Sign Up for the CHALLENGE ENDS January 3, 2010. I'm having a cut off mark in order to keep the thread accountable and help me keep track of all participants. Also I would like to have the same group of participants from start to finish. 

Please have your weave installed by January 15, 2010. Only two pictures are required: a starting picture of your own hair and an ending picture. I will keep track and ladies who fail to post either picture will be ! Where's the fun if we cannot see the results?  Although only two pictures are required I highly encourage everyone to post pictures of their installs, new growth, hair porn, progress, etc. in order the keep the thread interesting and informative.

I will start a new thread in June (for 6 month participants) and December (for 12 month participants) for "before" and "after" progress pictures and add the link to the original thread. I realize that everyone will be on different schedules as far as their installations go so starting the thread a month before the end of each session will give everyone time to get their progress pictures in.​


----------



## loulou82 (Dec 4, 2009)

tuffCOOKiE said:


> .
> 
> Question - does anyone know of a really good moisturizer when wearing a weave?  I find that scurl doesn't 'penetrate' and it just sits on top of my braids.  I tried sta sof fro and same thing.
> 
> ...



Thanks for joining TuffCookie and thanks for the suggestions!  A "before" picture is already required but I elaborated on it in the original post and also required an "after" picture for all the ladies.


----------



## F8THINHIM (Dec 4, 2009)

I want in!!!  I just damaged my hair terribly and missed my goal.  I am learning how to do my own weaves and this will help me.  I just washed my hair today and posted the pic in my siggy.

I will update with the reggie, etc.
Thanks for starting this!  

*Are you weaving it up for 6 or 12 months?*

I will be doing this for six months.  I know I won't want to hide my hair in the summer as much.


*Regimen:*

Full weave without leaving any of my hair out.  If curly, I will mist with Avocado Mist and  smooth with Fantasia IC.  If straight, I will mist with Avocado Mist and  smooth with Chi Straight Smoothing Styling Cream (when needed) or HE LTR (when needed).   For my scalp, daily massage with Vatika oil, weekly massage with Anoop oil, and weekly tea rinsing (from indian powders).  I plan on washing every 3-4 weeks.  Since I will be doing the weaves myself, I may change every two months, sooner, or later depending on how well I did and how well the hair holds up. 


*Products you are using for your own hair and for your weave:*

For my own hair, it will be mostly Indian oils and powders (vatika, amla, shakaki, aritha, etc.) and nettle tea rinses.  Deep conditioning with Joico KPak, Steam (home-made version) and Aphogee 2 Min Recon; sealing with vaika oil or coconut oil.  Leave out a day to rest then reinstall. 

*End of challenge goal: *
Full and healty BSL

*Post a starting length picture: *

Pic taken on 12/4/09 in my siggy.  Am cutting back today to just below shoulder to start over.


----------



## loulou82 (Dec 4, 2009)

mz tracy 25 said:


> I'm definitely in!!
> 
> *Are you weaving it up for 6 or 12 months?*
> 12 months of kinky twists. When I get bored I'll switch up the colors and styles.



Hey Tracey! This is a weave challenge but you're welcome to follow along. There's a Braid Challenge 2010 going on if you want a challenge pertaining exclusively to braids/ kinky twists.


----------



## scarcity21 (Dec 4, 2009)

scarcity21 said:


> ok self installers...
> 1. Anyone have a good youtube video on closure with straight hair full a fullhead weave (im natural)
> 2. Anyone in the DMV area, that can install my weave for me? lol...im serious


 
well????????????


----------



## loulou82 (Dec 4, 2009)

stellagirl76 said:


> Just a few questions for the ladies doing this challenge:
> 
> 1. What pattern of braids do you ladies use as a base to minimise tension on the hairline?
> 
> ...



*Answers in bold.*



tuffCOOKiE said:


> Question - does anyone know of a really good moisturizer when wearing a weave?  I find that scurl doesn't 'penetrate' and it just sits on top of my braids.  I tried sta sof fro and same thing.
> 
> *I listed some suggestions in the original post. *
> 
> ...



*Responses in bold.*



Rocky91 said:


> now that all the stats and such are out of the way, let's have some fun!!
> what styles are you ladies planning? what type of hair?



*OK!  I'm installing an APL-ish curly weave so I'm doing a lot of mess ponys, buns, and pin ups. Once I get to the end of the install I'm flat ironing it and then doing braid outs.
*


scarcity21 said:


> ok self installers...
> 1. Anyone have a good youtube video on closure with straight hair full a fullhead weave (im natural)
> 2. Anyone in the DMV area, that can install my weave for me? lol...im serious



*Sooo... are you in? 

Sorry I don't know any weavologists in the DMV. I can help you find someone you YT though.*


----------



## zenith (Dec 4, 2009)

Honestly, i wish i could take part in this challenge. I secretly love weaves.

But as soon as i wash the weave the first time, i can't stop itching. I tried in the past and i end up taking it out after a month.

How do you ladies stop the itch... cause if i could i would wear one for a long time!


----------



## loulou82 (Dec 4, 2009)

zenith said:


> Honestly, i wish i could take part in this challenge. I secretly love weaves.
> 
> But as soon as i wash the weave the first time, i can't stop itching. I tried in the past and i end up taking it out after a month.
> 
> ...



Four weeks is a good stint for a weave. Have you tried shampooing with a dry and itchy scalp formula shampoo? I know Keracare has one. My scalp doesn't itch from weaves but I keep product on my scalp to a minimum. How often do you wash your weave? How do you shampoo your hair while in a weave? Do you scratch your scalp or massage? Do you rinse all the shampoo/ conditioner out? Do you air dry or go under the dryer?


----------



## zenith (Dec 4, 2009)

loulou82 said:


> Four weeks is a good stint for a weave. Have you tried shampooing with a dry and itchy scalp formula shampoo? I know Keracare has one. My scalp doesn't itch from weaves but I keep product on my scalp to a minimum. How often do you wash your weave? How do you shampoo your hair while in a weave? Do you scratch your scalp or massage? Do you rinse all the shampoo/ conditioner out? Do you air dry or go under the dryer?




The last time i had a weave, I shampooed all the way down to the scalp. That's when the itching began, it became so bad i had to wash my hair+ weave every week. I applied sulpur 8 to the scalp but still...

I regret washing the weave but then, i couldn't stay with a stanky smelling weave for 2 months.


----------



## J-Moe (Dec 4, 2009)

I want in Ladies, cause I love me a weave they've worked wonders for my hair... So please count me IN.... or I'm just gone have to stalk this thread...
Here are my stats...

Currently 20 weeks post & plan on getting a relaxer the end of Jan. 

Are you weaving it up for 6 or 12 months?
6 Months

Regimen:

Install for 3 months max..
Wash once a month, oil my perimeter 1 every week!!
Dust ends before installs ( I've seen great results from having my ends trimmed regularly) Believe me only a dust.
Relax every 4-5 months.

Products you are using for your own hair and for your weave: 
I'm wearing a curly install which I use a curl creme and mist with a conditioner & water on a day to day basis.
On my hair I prepoo w/evoo, conconut & JBCO (just adding)
Shampoo & DC adding all oils to my cond.



End of challenge goal:
MBL or close as possible to it...... 


Post a starting length picture: OK ladies I 'll have to update cause it's not uploading my pic
______________


----------



## loulou82 (Dec 4, 2009)

zenith said:


> The last time i had a weave, I shampooed all the way down to the scalp. That's when the itching began, it became so bad i had to wash my hair+ weave every week. I applied sulpur 8 to the scalp but still...
> 
> I regret washing the weave but then, i couldn't stay with a stanky smelling weave for 2 months.




If the dry and itchy scalp shampoo doesn't work you could try diluting it with water and then washing OR you could use witch hazel and swab it on your scalp with a cotton ball once a week to remove build up. Plenty of ladies go 2 or 3 weeks without shampooing and still keep their scalp clean and weave un-funky. I think the key is avoid product build up in the first place. What shampoo were you using


----------



## MRJ1972 (Dec 4, 2009)

*I am in....Getting my install during the Christmas holidays so I will post pic to this entry at that time..*

*Are you weaving it up for 6 or 12 months?*

*12 months*

*Net weave with sides, nape and horseshoe perimeter out.



Regimen:

Wash and condition weekly

Mist scalp with Infusium or Dove Moisture Mist..will probably incorporate an essential oils mixture as well


Products you are using for your own hair and for your weave:

Pre-poo- coconut oil -own hair and scalp
Giovanni Smooth as Silk/Shampoo and Conditioner - own hair and weave
Organix Coconut Milk-Shampoo- own hair and weave
Lustrasilk Cholestorol - own hair 
Affirm Sustenance - own hair
HE - LTR and/or Hello Hydration - own  hair 
Infusium and/or Dove Moisture Mist - own hair 
Coconut Oil - own hair 




End of challenge goal: 

80 to 100% transitioned

Length-APL


Post a starting length picture:* 

First 3 photos are starting length
Last 2 photos are install -back view and front view


----------



## loulou82 (Dec 4, 2009)

J-Moe said:


> I want in Ladies, cause I love me a weave they've worked wonders for my hair... So please count me IN.... or I'm just gone have to stalk this thread...



 Don't stalk, join the party!


----------



## J-Moe (Dec 4, 2009)

Thanks girl, I'm happy to be apart of it!!! Happy Hair Growing...


----------



## scarcity21 (Dec 4, 2009)

loulou82 said:


> *Answers in bold.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
well i have an install in right now, i dunno what my real hair is gonna look like when i take it down in two weeks...but if i see progress when i take down, ill definitely will be joining...I also need to stop being scared and try to do my own weaves...


----------



## Momstar (Dec 5, 2009)

*Are you weaving it up for 6 or 12 months?*
6 months to start


*Regimen:*

Mmm I have never been good with in-weave regimens so this may change,but I am going to spray with braid spray or infusium 23 3x per week. Apply MTG 2x per week. Cleanse scalp with witch hazel or something. 
wear weave 2 months and then deep condition,wash,rest and reinstall

*
Products you are using for your own hair and for your weave:*
Infusium 23,wet n wavy detangling spray, cantu leav-in, vital olive oil deep conditioner, a suave condition for co washes and wgo for sealing.

If I get a straight one I'm going to pull out my old Instyler to curl it.
*
End of challenge goal*: 
4-5 inches of natural hair and the last of my relaxed ends clipped off
Have a good regimen put together
Fill in my broken spot

*Post a starting length picture: *

I'm going to post another in Jan.




__________________


----------



## F8THINHIM (Dec 5, 2009)

scarcity21 said:


> well????????????


 
This one helped me the most on not only doing your own weave and closure, but also cutting and styling.  This link is the one on how to close your weave, but she did a series from start to end with updates.  She is natural and she BC'd but weaves and cares for her hair underneath.  HTH!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_GhBqBxJzcY


----------



## ResultsMayVary (Dec 5, 2009)

I _just_ tweeted that I wanted to weave it up for a while (I'm so down)*

Are you weaving it up for 6 or 12 months?
*

12! Go hard or go home (right?) lol
*  Regimen:*

Co-wash twice a week or every other week (idk yet, I work out a lot) (applicator method)
Moisturize every other day with a spray (not sure what spray just yet, Ill have to do more research and trial and error)
Wash once a month
Get another install ever 2 1/2 - 3 months
* Products you are using for your own hair and for your weave:
* 

Co-washes Herbal Essences, V05, or Organix
*  End of challenge goal: 
*


_unstretched_ fully SL

* Post a starting length picture:
*






I never wear my hair straightened so for this challenge I'd like to focus on the length of my hair when it's "unstretched". 

Also, Ill be doing my own partial sew-ins with kinky hair ...

Much luck ladies!


----------



## KeraKrazy (Dec 5, 2009)

Count me in

Are you weaving it up for 6 or 12 months?

6 months maybe longer, depends on the results

Regimen:

Moisturise 3/4 times a week with glycerin, infusium 23, castor oil in a spray bottle
Shampoo with Keracare clarifying once every 3/4 weeks (my scalp hates build up)
Deep condition with Lustrsilk after every wash


Products you are using for your own hair and for your weave:

see above 


End of challenge goal: 

Thickness most importantly and hopefully grazing armpit length


Post a starting length picture: 

Will do once current weave is taken out before xmas


----------



## Demi27 (Dec 5, 2009)

F8THINHIM said:


> This one helped me the most on not only doing your own weave and closure, but also cutting and styling. This link is the one on how to close your weave, but she did a series from start to end with updates. She is natural and she BC'd but weaves and cares for her hair underneath. HTH!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_GhBqBxJzcY


 
LOL. I knew you were gonna post her vids. I watched hers too. 
I am going to use a Lace Front closure from Halleys Curls. I can never get the closure straight. At least this way, I will have a scalp closure. I like those a lot. This is a pic of the closure I would like to use. 
http://public.fotki.com/amandita-bhm2/what-is-a-closure/img6140.html

Here are two good links for pics of weaves. This chick is the BOMB (imo). Now that I live in Metro Atlanta, I may take a break from self installs and have her do one of mine. She's been mentioned on here, but more people talk about her on BHM in their weave section.

The first link is to her old album.
http://public.fotki.com/amandita-bhm/

This link is to the newest album. There are also pictures of closures in there with a lace front.
http://public.fotki.com/amandita-bhm2/


----------



## LovelyRo (Dec 5, 2009)

Add Me!!!

*Are you weaving it up for 6 or 12 months?*
6 months (for now)

*Regimen:*
Co-wash every 2 weeks.
Moisturize and baggy every other day
Baby leave out

*Products you are using for your own hair and for your weave:*
_My Hair:_Diluted Kenra MC for my Co-wash
Aphogee Pro-Vitamin Leave in and the Green Tea Reconstructor
Scurl to moisturize
BB Oil Moisturizer and Mizani H20 for leave out.
_Weave:_Water for my Halley's Curl Gentle Wave Hybrid.  If I put my Miami Ripple hybrid back in I'll use Sunsilk products on it.

*End of challenge goal:* Full SL

*Post a starting length picture*:


----------



## Demi27 (Dec 5, 2009)

All4Tris said:


> Add Me!!!
> 
> *Are you weaving it up for 6 or 12 months?*
> 6 months (for now)
> ...


 
Is this the Gentle Wave Relaxed Hybrid? If so, how do you like it? I'm on the fence about whether to get that or the Salon Relaxed. I'm pretty sure I will get the Hybrid, though.


----------



## Vintageglam (Dec 5, 2009)

This hair looks quite reqlistic ;

http://public.fotki.com/amandita-bhm2/what-is-a-closure/after-hair-was-brai.html#media


----------



## Rocky91 (Dec 5, 2009)

zenith said:


> Honestly, i wish i could take part in this challenge. I secretly love weaves.
> 
> But as soon as i wash the weave the first time, i can't stop itching. I tried in the past and i end up taking it out after a month.
> 
> How do you ladies stop the itch... cause if i could i would wear one for a long time!



this is why i don't really use moisturizers while i'm wearing a weave-because i find they will get on my scalp and make it itch.
i use castor oil and coconut oil-it works very well for me.


----------



## Rocky91 (Dec 5, 2009)

scarcity21 said:


> well i have an install in right now, i dunno what my real hair is gonna look like when i take it down in two weeks...but if i see progress when i take down, ill definitely will be joining...*I also need to stop being scared and try to do my own weaves...*



you and me both-but i'm seriously going to attempt it after i take this one down. i'm gonna do it with straight hair, and leave some of my real hair out so i don't have to worry about closing it up-cause that's where i'm sure i'd have trouble.


----------



## LovelyRo (Dec 5, 2009)

Demi 1974 said:


> Is this the Gentle Wave Relaxed Hybrid? If so, how do you like it? I'm on the fence about whether to get that or the Salon Relaxed. I'm pretty sure I will get the Hybrid, though.


 
Yup, that's it!  I like it, it blends pretty well with my hair... very low maintenance.   The last time I had it installed... I just dampened it in the morning to refresh the curls and left.  I never straightened it though.... The only thing is that I wish I would have gotten it a little longer.  I didn 10" and 12".... I should have gotten 14".


----------



## scarcity21 (Dec 5, 2009)

Rocky91 said:


> you and me both-but i'm seriously going to attempt it after i take this one down. i'm gonna do it with straight hair, and *leave some of my real hair out* so i don't have to worry about closing it up-cause that's where i'm sure i'd have trouble.


 

ur natural right? how do u plan on blending? by straightening leave out?
i currently have AAMH kinky curly and i left the perimeter out to blend, however i would like to try the straight look but i was thinking i would have to do a fullhead since im natural due to blending issues.


----------



## loulou82 (Dec 5, 2009)

scarcity21 said:


> ur natural right? how do u plan on blending? by straightening leave out?
> i currently have AAMH kinky curly and i left the perimeter out to blend, however i would like to try the straight look but i was thinking i would have to do a fullhead since im natural due to blending issues.



Scarcity: how to do like the AAMH? I planned on installing it for the whole challenge but now I'm going to go ahead and get HCCC as well.  I have a serious problem with buying kinky hair but I figure I'll use the HCCC for 6 months and then the AAMH for 6 months.


----------



## Rocky91 (Dec 5, 2009)

scarcity21 said:


> ur natural right? how do u plan on blending? by straightening leave out?
> i currently have AAMH kinky curly and i left the perimeter out to blend, however i would like to try the straight look but i was thinking i would have to do a fullhead since im natural due to blending issues.



yep-i'm planning to leave out just enough for a middle part, and straighten that.
now my quest is to find a straight hair that looks like a good match for mine.
i only use BSS hair because i hate ordering things online-any suggestions?
i was kind of thinking of using some BSS wet and wavy (like what I'm wearing now) and straightening it-due to the wavy texture-it'd still have some "kink" and end up looking natural.


----------



## Chanteuse (Dec 5, 2009)

Hi Ladies!!

I'm in!  My hair grows really well in weaves and this challenge will provide some structure for me and force me to stay on top of my hair goals.

*Are you weaving it up for 6 or 12 months?
*I'm gonna go for the full 12 months.  I have never kept weaves or braids for that long before b/c i get bored but I'll use this challenge to keep me focused and hold myself accountable. 

*Regimen:*
Wash every 2 weeks if I'm wearing it straight
deep condition my leave out hair at every wash
Roller set leave out hair
Blow dry the weave - or roller set if I'm not feeling too lazy
Flat iron both

Wash every 3 days if I'm wearing it curly
deep condition leave out every two weeks
Scruch with product and go

No trims until the end of the challenge!!

Sew ins with hair left out at the front edges and the top for a part, alternating the area left out at each install

Hair - Wagmans Natural Curl

Keep installs for 12 weeks at a time
Leave hair out for two weeks between installs

While hair is out:
deep condition - strong protein 1st week and heavy moisture the next week
Relaxer touch up (Full relaxer after 6 month mark and edges only after the other take downs)


*Products you are using for your own hair and for your weave:
*Any shampoo that's not too drying  - currently using Nexus Therapee
Deep condition leave out hair w/ Nexus Humectress or Shescentit or whatever else I have on hand 

Leave out hair - Straightened
Salerm 21
Heat protectant
Serum (biosilk, sabino, or whatever I have on hand)
Weave - Straightened
Nothing or maybe a little serum if it seems dry - less is more with quality hair 

Curly - Weave
Kinky Curly custard or
Any random instant conditioner like V05 with Noodle Head curling cream

Curly - Leave out
Same ^^
Some product for laying edges down still to be determined.  I've used elasta qp glaze before which was just ok for me.

*End of challenge goal: 
*Bottom of brastrap After trimming

*Post a starting length picture:*
I'll post one after I get my touch up, probably in the next couple of weeks.


----------



## AdoreMsK67 (Dec 5, 2009)

Hi ladies! Count me in..This will be my very first Challenge whoohoo! I've been transitioning since March 08, so this will be a great support system for me.

*Are you weaving it up for 6 or 12 months?*
12 Months..all the way!


*Regimen:*
I'm not quite sure yet..will update


*Products you are using for your own hair and for your weave:*
Elasta QP feels like silk
Elasta QP Glaze
Kids Organics Shea Butter Detangling Moisturzing hair lotion


*End of challenge goal: *
After I take my hair down on the 18th I will know for sure, but I hope APL

*Post a starting length picture: *
On the 19th after I wash and Deep Condition.


----------



## F8THINHIM (Dec 5, 2009)

Demi 1974 said:


> LOL. I knew you were gonna post her vids. I watched hers too.
> I am going to use a Lace Front closure from Halleys Curls. I can never get the closure straight. At least this way, I will have a scalp closure. I like those a lot. This is a pic of the closure I would like to use.
> http://public.fotki.com/amandita-bhm2/what-is-a-closure/img6140.html
> 
> ...


 

She is the BOMB!   Thanks for sharing the links.  I just ordered from Halleys Curls (and now I have to step away from all shopping since I can't justify another purchase  ).  
 Please post (or PM) if she does your install!  I know it will look great!  An install here (especially where I could put my hair in a high pony like in those pics) would cost me more than I could afford around these parts!


----------



## Demi27 (Dec 5, 2009)

F8THINHIM said:


> She is the BOMB!  Thanks for sharing the links. I just ordered from Halleys Curls (and now I have to step away from all shopping since I can't justify another purchase  ).
> Please post (or PM) if she does your install! I know it will look great! An install here (especially where I could put my hair in a high pony like in those pics) would cost me more than I could afford around these parts!


 
I can't wait to order my hair next week.
I will definitely post pics if she does it, but I won't have a professional install done for a while.


----------



## Demi27 (Dec 5, 2009)

All4Tris said:


> Yup, that's it! I like it, it blends pretty well with my hair... very low maintenance. The last time I had it installed... I just dampened it in the morning to refresh the curls and left. I never straightened it though.... The only thing is that I wish I would have gotten it a little longer. I didn 10" and 12".... I should have gotten 14".


 
Cool! Then that's the one I will definitely get when they're back in stock...

....and I get paid.


----------



## scarcity21 (Dec 5, 2009)

loulou82 said:


> Scarcity: how to do like the AAMH? I planned on installing it for the whole challenge but now I'm going to go ahead and get HCCC as well.  I have a serious problem with buying kinky hair but I figure I'll use the HCCC for 6 months and then the AAMH for 6 months.


 
I love it but the thing is u definitely have to keep up with it, i didnt and it has started to matt in the back so now im just wearing it in a ponytail for the next 2 weeks (finals coming up and i dont have the time to fool with my hair). But it looks so natural and i got a lot of comliments.
this hair shrinks after it dries (when u wash)  so if u want it long, u might wanna order the 18 or 20in. hth


----------



## scarcity21 (Dec 5, 2009)

Rocky91 said:


> yep-i'm planning to leave out just enough for a middle part, and straighten that.
> now my quest is to find a straight hair that looks like a good match for mine.
> i only use BSS hair because i hate ordering things online-any suggestions?
> i was kind of thinking of using some BSS wet and wavy (like what I'm wearing now) and straightening it-due to the wavy texture-it'd still have some "kink" and end up looking natural.


 Yea wet n wavy would be ur best choice bcos u could actually braid the leave out and unbraid later to blend for that wavy look. when u said straight, i thought u meant like relaxed straight and thats why i was wondering how u would blend without using heat on the leave out.


----------



## blackisbeautiful08 (Dec 5, 2009)

I'm sooooo down!



*Are you weaving it up for 6 or 12 months?*

9-12 months. I might need to take a break after a while. LOL


*Regimen:*

I will wash every 2 weeks with Organix.

*Products you are using for your own hair and for your weave:*

I'm not sure yet, but coconut oil, EVOO, and Chi Biosilk will definitely be a part of my regimen.



*End of challenge goal: BSL*


*Post a starting length picture:* I will post starting pic in january

I'm so excited


----------



## bluwatersoul (Dec 5, 2009)

*THANK YOU for starting this, I'm excited!

Are you weaving it up for 6 or 12 months?

6 months to start - I started weaving in August and love it so far. I have a net weave, kinky curly with the perimeter left out.


Regimen:

I co wash 2x a week or more, DC weekly. I use Hairveda products mostly, and either MT or OCT every other day. Oil my scalp with bhingraj or JBCO. 


I also use Afroveda cocolatte moisture on my perimeter and whipped gelly (Im natural) , Hicks Edges once in a blue moon. I use Aussie moist on my weave hair to detangle; and Mixed Chicks to maintain my style.

End of challenge goal: 

Even healthy APL hair. Thicker, even edges.

Post a starting length picture: 

January after I remove my current install.*


----------



## loulou82 (Dec 6, 2009)

scarcity21 said:


> I love it but the thing is u definitely have to keep up with it, i didnt and it has started to matt in the back so now im just wearing it in a ponytail for the next 2 weeks (finals coming up and i dont have the time to fool with my hair). But it looks so natural and i got a lot of comliments.
> this hair shrinks after it dries (when u wash)  so if u want it long, u might wanna order the 18 or 20in. hth



Thanks for the tips. I ordered the 22 inch so hopefully it'll give me the length I want.


----------



## beauti (Dec 6, 2009)

yayy! i would love to join!  i will be self installing before the end of this month.


Are you weaving it up for 6 or 12 months? *6mos*


Regimen: *more than likely washing 3x a week w/curly install or once a month w/ str8t hair; moisturize my hair every other day.*


Products you are using for your own hair and for your weave: *TBD*


End of challenge goal: *mbl-ish
*

Post a starting length picture: *will post after i take down these braids in a few weeks.that siggy pic is soo old.*


----------



## misseyblue (Dec 6, 2009)

I'm in! I actually will be getting a sew-in next week.

Are you weaving it up for 6 or 12 months?
12 months

Regimen:
Wash every 2 weeks, keep install in 6-8 weeks, 
Products you are using for your own hair and for your weave:

I'm am looking for a new regimen, so I will be back and update

End of challenge goal: 
Healthy and even SL  
Thicker edges

Post a starting length picture:will be back with one


----------



## LoveisYou (Dec 6, 2009)

I'm in, hopefully my twa will be long enough for me to get a sew in by Jan 15.

Are you weaving it up for 6 or 12 months? *6mos*


Regimen: washing twice a month with SLS free diluted shampoo, deep condition and moisturize every other day with my qhemet burdock and seal with essential oil.

Products you are using for your own hair and for your weave: qhemet and hairveda for my hair and a serum for the weave

End of challenge goal: neck-length stretched


----------



## lollyoo (Dec 6, 2009)

I am in for this challenge.

Are you weaving it up for 6 or 12 months?
6 months

Regimen: Wash 3x a week, moisturize 3x a week. takedown every 6 wks may be up to 8wks if i can. 

Products you are using for your own hair: 

Products you are using for your weave:

End of challenge goal: APL

Post a starting length picture: will post before january (currently in braids)


----------



## honeybuni84 (Dec 6, 2009)

*Are you weaving it up for 6 or 12 months?
*I'm down for 12 months..   but i was weaved up for the past year
* 
Regimen:
*-  Install hair lol
- wait three months, washing every 2 weeks lol
- take down, wear hair out for about 2 weeks( maybe shorter this challenge time)
- reweave lol
* 
Products you are using for your own hair and for your weave:

* I pretty much use the same products  for my natural  hair as the weave..  Shampoo  and conditioner i use the organic, sulfate free  Organix.. To dc  i use ORS replenish pak....  For a leave in for the weave, i like to use a combo of water, the organix conditioner, alma oil, and HH Totally twisted conditioner... For my own hair i use the curly girl method an use HH totally twisted for a leave in..

* 
End of challenge goal: 

*Well straightened, I am currently below SL.. Goal for end of 2010 i would like to be APL or below straightened.......
* 
Post a starting length picture:







* this is lightly blowfried hair lol


----------



## Adaoba2012 (Dec 6, 2009)

Oooh! I'm in! I have a weave in as we speak!
Are you weaving it up for 6 or 12 months?
12 months

Regimen:
Wash and condish every 1 1/2 - 2 weeks. Deep condition with every wash using Aphogee 2 min/suave humectant/HE LTR. Leave in: NTM silk touch, Infusium 23, HE LTR leave in and motions nourish spray. Moisturize everyday with NTM silk touch and/or ORS carrott oil. Blow dry and flat iron weave with CHI silk infusion roller set my hair that is left out then flat iron roots with CHI silk and CHI iron guard.

Products you are using for your own hair and for your weave:
Products mentioned above for my real hair...CHI silk infusion only on the weave

End of challenge goal: 
Hopefully Past APL inching towards BSL..Hopefully

Post a starting length picture: 





I'm very excited about this challenge!!


----------



## phynestone (Dec 6, 2009)

loulou82 said:


> *WEAVE IT UP CHALLENGE 2010
> (January 15 2010- June 15 2010 for 6 month participants)
> (January 15 2010- January 15 2011 for 12 month participants) ​*
> *Challenge Update: 12.04.09:
> ...



I just put a sew-in last week, so I can't post any photos of my hair before, but I'll just say that it was APL, but breaking badly. I didn't take down my weave properly and it tangled badly when I washed after being put away in weaves for about 6 months. I will keep it weaved for 12 months, use Nexxus Therappe and Humectress to wash my hair and continue to keep the braids moisturized with S-curl. My leave out hair will be moisturized by Profectiv Healthy Ends.


----------



## loulou82 (Dec 7, 2009)

ladies! We have a really good mix of newbies and vets. I'm doing a running tally of everyone who has joined and will post this week.


----------



## DaughterOfZion1 (Dec 7, 2009)

Ohhh im joining!!! I have been weaving it up since July, but I got 3 inches trimmed since then so I need to get all that and more back. 

Are you weaving it up for 6 or 12 months?

6 monthes


Regimen:

Wash 1x a month

Moisturize 3 times a week

Products you are using for your own hair and for your weave:

Don't know, I need you guys help!

End of challenge goal:

Full Armpit Length

Post a starting length picture:
Its coming


----------



## DaughterOfZion1 (Dec 7, 2009)

Hey guys, I need alot of help with my weave regimen.

I have my hair cornrowed in a circles and then I have a full net. It is a really good looking weave, but I am at a loss on how to properly wash, moisturize, and deep condition it. I understand the diluting shampoo and letting it run through, but how in the world do I moisturize. It is hard with all the net. Then how do I deep condition?
Anyone with a full net have any advice? Thanks!

Also, what moisturizer are you guys using? Im 4b, natural, dryyyyy! lol 

TIA!


----------



## FeelinIt (Dec 7, 2009)

I'm in.  I'm going to post my stats when I get home tonight.  I'm at work right now.


----------



## cech2204 (Dec 7, 2009)

Hello Again Ladies!!!!  I am so excited for this challenge! I've been wearing weaves straight through my transition which started back in Aug 08 so I hope this helps me to stay on track with my 2nd year of transition.  If all is will I well be doing the BC at the end of Dec at 2 yrs and 4 months post wooooo!

Are you weaving it up for 6 or 12 months?
12 MONThS!!!!!!!

Regimen:
Weekly Rinses/Washing, DC 1x week, Moisturize and Seal daily, Protein treatment 1x month or every 6 wks, Apply Growth Aid daily.....K.I.S.S. Regimen!!!!! 

Products you are using for your own hair and for your weave:
ACV for weekly cleansing
MegaTEK - Growth Aid
Shea Butter - Moisture...Deep Conditioning
Aloe Vera gel
Coconut Oil
Glycerine
Protein????
Chlorella for all over wellness!!!

End of challenge goal:
I'm a pretty ambitious girl so I'm shooting for 12 inches in 12 months underneath my weave whether I make it or not! This would put me btwn Full BSL and MBL by the BC!!!!!

Post a starting length picture:Will post pics on Xmas when install is taken down....


----------



## Fab79 (Dec 7, 2009)

*subscribing*

i'm in, this will be my first challenge, will be getting sewn up in december

Are you weaving it up for 6 or 12 months?

Possibly 9 months so will say 12

Regimen:

co wash weekly at home, wash fortnightly (at salon plus tighten if needed), deep con weekly

Products you are using for your own hair and for your weave:

s-curl or braid spray for my hair

products depends on hair installed

End of challenge goal: 

APL

Post a starting length picture: will be uploaded before challenge start date


----------



## loulou82 (Dec 7, 2009)

DaughterOfZion1 said:


> Hey guys, I need alot of help with my weave regimen.
> 
> I have my hair cornrowed in a circles and then I have a full net. It is a really good looking weave, but I am at a loss on how to properly wash, moisturize, and deep condition it. I understand the diluting shampoo and letting it run through, but *how in the world do I moisturize. It is hard with all the net. Then how do I deep condition?
> Anyone with a full net have any advice?* Thanks!
> ...



I'm interested in this question too. This will be my first time using a net and I'm ordering a net with larger holes from here: http://www.hisandher.com/Base_Net-list.aspx.

As far as moisturizer I'm using a spray (H20/ aloe vera gel, coconut oil). I suggest going through the reggies of the other ladies and seeing what they they will be using. Quite a few are Type 4 naturals too, including me.


----------



## Dieasha (Dec 7, 2009)

I'm in!!!!! My plans exactly....


----------



## precious-olivia (Dec 7, 2009)

I will get my install on January 9 2010. So I can start the new year with a journey to having beautiful, strong, longer hair by 2011.
*
Are you weaving it up for 6 or 12 months?* 12 months

*
Regimen:* Without weave -> Shampoo, Condition, Protein Deep Condition (30mins), Rinse, Moisture Deep Condition (20mins), Rinse, Moisturize, Heat Protectant, Flat Iron.

or

Shampoo, Condition, Protein Deep Condition (30mins), Rinse, Moisture Deep Condition (20mins), Rinse, Moisturize, Use Styling Product, Braid-out.

With weave -> Moisturize between cornrows with Coconut Oil once every 2 weeks. (No washing, No water) I will be keeping my hair in longer than 2 months so I do not want any matting or excessive shedding. (4 months exactly) After 4 months intervals, I'll be removing my own install, letting my hair rest for 2 weeks and then I'm back to the weave.

*Products you are using for your own hair and for your weave:* Without weave -> Aussie Shampoo, Aussie Conditioner, Gariner Fructis Triple Moisture Treatment, UBH Deep Conditioner, UBH Lotion Creme, Coconut Oil, CHI Silk Infusion, Aveda Damage Remedy Spray, Miss Jessie's Curly Pudding.

With weave -> Coconut Oil to moisture braids underneath, CHI Silk Infusion and flat iron to keep weave straight.

*
End of challenge goal:* APL



Post a starting length picture:


----------



## LovelyRo (Dec 8, 2009)

I installed my hair last night... I'm getting an early start!  I only keep my installs about 6 weeks.  Let's see how long this one lasts!


----------



## SUPER SWEET (Dec 8, 2009)

If anyone knows a good weaver in atl let me know...i cant keep flying back home to get a weave done


----------



## LovelyRo (Dec 8, 2009)

Everyone raves about Amandita (in ATL) on BHM.... let me see if I can find her fotki/info.

ETA: http://public.fotki.com/amandita-bhm2/


----------



## cech2204 (Dec 8, 2009)

Ms. Sweetevie..... I've had my hair done in Atl a few times during my brief stint living there. I let Amandita do my install once and never went back. It took her from about 9:30 am til 4 to do my install!!!   Her lengthy time frame and price at the time 175.00 just wasn't worth it. She inspired me to self install and I started doing just that and never looked back lol. I also did business with Jasmine Nicole who charged 65.00. She did good work for the price and i visited her for most of my time there.  Let me know if any other details are needed!!! HTH


----------



## LovelyRo (Dec 8, 2009)

cech2204 said:


> Ms. Sweetevie..... I've had my hair done in Atl a few times during my brief stint living there. I let Amandita do my install once and never went back. It took her from about *9:30 am til 4* to do my install!!! Her lengthy time frame and price at the time 175.00 just wasn't worth it. She inspired me to self install and I started doing just that and never looked back lol. I also did business with Jasmine Nicole who charged 65.00. She did good work for the price and i visited her for most of my time there. Let me know if any other details are needed!!! HTH


 
It doesn't take me that long to do my SELF install and I have a 1 year-old!  SMDH!!!


----------



## apemay1969 (Dec 8, 2009)

I'm thinking 'bout it.....


----------



## cech2204 (Dec 8, 2009)

All4Tris said:


> It doesn't take me that long to do my SELF install and I have a 1 year-old!  SMDH!!!



Girl....I know that's right lol. I got her beat too lol. All that waiting and frustration and money spent made up my mind quick. Now I install on my schedule can tweak or make changes as needed and save tons of money!


----------



## iri9109 (Dec 8, 2009)

i totally wanna do this!...i used to have shoulder length hair but it was stuck at that length and i hated it (i either want super long [atleast APL] hair or a short cut so i chopped alot of it off over the summer &its cute but i'm in college and i cant do my hair every day like i have to now & it's getting cold so i was planning on getting a weave anyways just to keep my head warm lol...i was gonna cut my hair again this summer, but if i have enough growth to keep me motivated then i just might try to grow out my hair!

*Are you weaving it up for 6 or 12 months?*
lets start with 6

*Regimen:*
i've never co-washed b4 but after reading up i think i wanna co-wash 2-3 times a week & regular wash every 1-2 weeks, deep condition after shampoo, moisturize hair underneath 2-3 times a week, moisturize weave hair everyday, re-install every 6-8 weeks

*Products you are using for your own hair and for your weave:*
idk yet...but i plan on getting HC creole wavy or miami ripple so i'm thinking about using:

ion curl solutions curl defining conditioner & shampoo, carefree curl gold, frizzease dream curls,, nexxus humectress luxe &nexxus alluring curls, &either organic root stimulator olive oil products or proclaim olive oil products, chi silk infusion...i know its alot lol...oh and i also wanna try carols daughter hair milk! & i'm buying a new flat iron i'm thinking about getting remington teflon fiber one...


*End of challenge goal: *
i dont really have a goal besides healthy hair...it would be awesome if my hair grew like an inch or 2 tho
*
Post a starting length picture:*


----------



## savannavanna (Dec 9, 2009)

sounds like the challenge for me! i'm relaxed but i'm mostly 26wks post and 14wks post on my edges right now. don't know if i want to transition quite yet... 

i just started with weaves/braid extensions this past year. i got tree braids back in feb. and wore cornrows throughout most of the summer. when school started i got my first sew-in, and now i'm on to senegalese twists. i'm not one to wear the same style time and time again, so i'm looking forward to some of the protective styles you ladies are coming up with! lol ok _anyway_:

*Are you weaving it up for 6 or 12 months?*
for now i'll commit to 6 months 

*Regimen/Products you are using for your own hair and for your weave:*

braids/twists:
install
moisturize with diluted infusium 23, aloe/glycerin/rosewater mix, or african royale braid spray every 2-3 days
'wash' with ors dry shampoo or diluted moisturizing shampoo every 2 wks
deep condition with my own mix of conditioners and oils
aphogee leave-in or restructurizer for protein

weave: 
install
moisturize w/ wave nouveau and seal with CO/EVCO mix every 3-4 days
wash with diluted softsheen carson weave care shampoo every 3- 3 1/2 weeks 
condition with softsheen carson weave care conditioner afterwards
deep condition with condtioners and oils mix 

between installs:
[everything in (4) sections]
detangle
pre-poo for at least 30 minutes with cheapie conditioner, olive oil, and honey
wash with keracare shampoo for dry/itchy scalp
condition with keracare conditioner for dry/itchy scalp for 20 minutes
my own deep conditioner mix for however long

[blow dry and flat iron optional depending upon where i have to be and how long it is before my next install]

i'm relaxed but i'm mostly 26wks post and 14wks post on my edges right now. don't know if i want to transition quite yet... 



*End of challenge goal: *

*FULL* _THICK_ SL



*Post a starting length picture:*









taken on 11.24.09 and 11.25.09
sorry if theyre big 

oh and i'm gonna chop those uneven ends off once i take my twists down, so it'll be a slight length set back, but they need to go lol

good luck ladies! can't wait for all of our progress!!
__________________


----------



## mEmYSELFaNDj (Dec 9, 2009)

Ok so I finally subscribed to LHCF just for this challenge. Thing is, I just put in a new install this past weekend and didnt take any pics before putting the install in. I have already been weaving it up for 2009 so my last pic is from August. I will upload that and just imagine that length plus two inches and thats where my hair is now. Sorry but I really wanna join. Please let me in. 
*Are you weaving it up for 6 or 12 months? *
 12 months

*Regimen: *
DC 1x/wk
Cowash 3x/wk
Moisturize 3x/wk
ACV rinse whenever I can remember (no more than 1x/wk tho)
Growth Aid 3x/wk after I cowash

*Products you are using for your own hair and for your weave:*
Le kair Olive Oil DC and Motions Moisture Plus
Mane and Tail Conditioner and Suave Humectant Conditioner
Infusium 23 and Avocado Mist
ACV
Megatek

*End of challenge goal: *
After 6 months im hoping to be MBL and after 12 months im hoping for near WL

*Post a starting length picture:* This is my August 2009 update pic, for my December 2009 hair length just imagine an additional 2 inches. PS. This Bra is hella high, my regular bras are about 2 inches lower. So im grazing BSL in a regular bra. 

*



*

*I will post a new pic when I take down this install in feb. *


----------



## savannavanna (Dec 9, 2009)

whoa i didn't plan on that post being so.... BIG. my bad y'all. but here's the senegalese twists i have in now:


----------



## mEmYSELFaNDj (Dec 9, 2009)

savannavanna said:


> whoa i didn't plan on that post being so.... BIG. my bad y'all. but here's the senegalese twists i have in now:


ooowww your twist are soooo cute.


----------



## ManeVixen (Dec 9, 2009)

Im In....Ladies can I use Megatek with a sew in?

Are you weaving it up for 6 or 12 months?
6 months

Regimen:
Moisturize
Deep conditioner

Products you are using for your own hair and for your weave:
Joico 
Biosilk
BT

End of challenge goal:
APL

Post a starting length picture:


----------



## Aveena (Dec 9, 2009)

I'm thinking about doing a natural looking bob weave... or a kinky straight.? 

kinky curly
http://www.allaboutmyhair.com/Store/cart.php?m=product_detail&p=784

kinky straight
http://www.allaboutmyhair.com/Store/cart.php?m=product_detail&p=606


----------



## mEmYSELFaNDj (Dec 9, 2009)

Blizzard said:


> I'm thinking about doing a natural looking bob weave... or a kinky straight.?
> 
> kinky curly
> http://www.allaboutmyhair.com/Store/cart.php?m=product_detail&p=784
> ...


 I think the second link is more natural looking IMO


----------



## loulou82 (Dec 9, 2009)

Blizzard said:


> I'm thinking about doing a natural looking bob weave... or a kinky straight.?
> 
> kinky curly
> http://www.allaboutmyhair.com/Store/cart.php?m=product_detail&p=784
> ...



I'm using the first one. If you use the second one we can definitely compare our experiences.


----------



## loulou82 (Dec 9, 2009)

I updated the links on the first page... if you have know any other sites that would be useful please post them. 

BHM Weave Forum

Ediese's Do's and Don't of Weave Care

Reniece the Weavologist's FAQs

How to Maintain Weave for Several Months

Basic Weave Care

Weave Care FAQs

How to Care for a Weave

How to Seal Wefts I

How to Seal Wefts II

How to Seal Wefts and Brand Recommendations

Battling the Itchies

Tips for Taking Down Sew In

Pictures of Sew Ins

Weave Challenge 2008

Weave Challenge 2007

Weave Challenge 2006


----------



## Seven7 (Dec 9, 2009)

Im in 
*Are you weaving it up for 6 or 12 months?*
6 months...for now

*Regimen:*
Conditioner wash every week.Wash once a month using diluted shampoo. I will leave weave in anywhere from 4week to 2 months

*Products you are using for your own hair and for your weave:* 
Silicone Mix or any conditioner that I have and Sulfer 8 braid spray.

*End of challenge goal: 
*Full BSL

*Post a starting length picture: 
*Starting Pic in siggy


----------



## blackbarbie986 (Dec 9, 2009)

ok, i'm interested. hey if i get this job next week i'll def do it!


----------



## loulou82 (Dec 9, 2009)

mEmYSELFaNDj said:


> Ok so I finally subscribed to LHCF just for this challenge



:welcome3: to the board and the challenge!


----------



## sweetsuccess (Dec 9, 2009)

*Are you weaving it up for 6 or 12 months?
6 months, may continue with 12 months.. im going to do braids

Regimen: wash 2x a month with diluted shampoo


Products you are using for your own hair and for your weave: anything i can come across... for my own hair the shampoo/cond will be diluted..heat protectant, & for the weave the cheapest shampoo/cond in my stash...


End of challenge goal: BSL 2010!!!!


Post a starting length picture:* *i have to look for a better pic, but this is my last self press.. side view.*


----------



## mEmYSELFaNDj (Dec 10, 2009)

loulou82 said:


> :welcome3: to the board and the challenge!


 Thanks. This board has a whole lot to offer and Im so excited about this challenge. 



sweetsuccess said:


> *Post a starting length picture:* *i have to look for a better pic, but this is my last self press.. side view.*


OMG your hair looks soooo nice and healthy in this pic. And very dark, it makes me wanna celophane my hair jet black right away.


----------



## Vintageglam (Dec 11, 2009)

loulou82 said:


> I updated the links on the first page... if you have know any other sites that would be useful please post them.
> 
> BHM Weave Forum
> 
> ...




Hey LouLou can you also add Nichi's weave thread to this list of links as I think the other ladies would also appreciate the info?

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=394732&highlight=

Also I found this thread below on washing/ maintenance?

http://diasporahaircare.invisionzone.com/index.php?showtopic=16282


----------



## Diam0ndiva (Dec 11, 2009)

HEY LADIES JUST CHECKING IN.. I HAVE BEEN PREPING MY HAIR FOR THIS CHALLENGE.. GETTING INTO A ROUTINE.. TRYING TO GET RID OF AS MUCH SPLIT ENDS AND DRYNESS.. I WILL ROCK A NET UNDER MY SEW IN.. I AM SCHEDULED FOR A SEW IN RIGHT B4 OR AFTER CHRISTMAS FOR THE NEW YEAR..


----------



## NikkiBee (Dec 11, 2009)

I want to join.  I will be back to post info.


----------



## J-Moe (Dec 11, 2009)

Good Morning, I'm just checking in... how y'all doing????
I'm still weaved up, just watching the ticker till it's time to take my install down.. It's been in since October & I'm ready to see MY LENGTH.........


----------



## savannavanna (Dec 11, 2009)

mEmYSELFaNDj said:


> ooowww your twist are soooo cute.



thanks girl!


----------



## DiamondDivyne (Dec 11, 2009)

Hi ladies....newbie checking in. Please don't think I'm a weirdo...I've been "lurking" since 3/2008 and finally subscribed to join this challenge. Strange I know. In any event....I'M SO EXCITED! 

*Are you weaving it up for 6 or 12 months?* 6 months

*Regimen: *

Wash/DC/roller set once a week
Moisturize 2 - 3x a week

*Products you are using for your own hair and for your weave:*

I will be using the products that come with the Maxiglide until that's gone. After that, I'll use Keracare Hydrating shampoo (trying to use it up) or Burt's Bees shampoo and ORS Replenishing Conditioner to DC. I will also be using Bee Mine Growth Serum 3x a week and Black Vanilla Leave-In spray to moisturize.

I MAY also check out Dudley's products since I'll be there for school starting in January anway.

*End of challenge goal: *

Healthy/full APL

*Post a starting length picture*

The picture is from the summer, but it is the most recent shot I have. It's pretty accurate since I've been keeping my hair about that length during my transition (last relaxer 12/12/08).


----------



## Reece Nicole (Dec 11, 2009)

Im in! I was thinking about doing this anyway 


Are you weaving it up for 6 or 12 months?
Im going to start with six months and see how it goes

Regimen:
Moisturize every three days
Wash  every two weeks
Deep condition every two weeks
Protein once a month



Products you are using for your own hair and for your weave:
Yes to cucumbers products
Aphogee three minute
Olive oil

Leave out hair:
Giovanni Direct Leave in
Aphogee green tea reconstructor
Chi silk infusion

End of challenge goal:
BSL (by December 2010)

Post a starting length picture:
Attached below. This is from Oct but its the last time I had my hair professionally straightened. Since then Ive been taking time to dust a lot so im at about the same length


----------



## newbiemom (Dec 11, 2009)

I am still waiting for my hair to arrive from hairsister.com so I can get started. UHHH!


----------



## mEmYSELFaNDj (Dec 11, 2009)

So im loving my current install that I just put in last week, its grazing waistlength with a part in the middle. Its tooo cute. Sorry I have no pics as of yet my iphone is broke so I cant take pics booo. Anyways, after having this install I have officially changed my goal length from MBL to WL(at least grazing WL). I gotta do it.


----------



## LovelyRo (Dec 11, 2009)

I'm really feeling my sew-in... it looks very natural to me... I just wish it were longer!  I'll post pics of my sew-in soon.  I need to moisturize my hair.  I haven't done it since my install (Monday) and that's bad!!!

ETA: the hair is just layered APL!!! I wish it were layered BSL!!!


----------



## loulou82 (Dec 11, 2009)

mEmYSELFaNDj said:


> So im loving my current install that I just put in last week, its grazing waistlength with a part in the middle. Its tooo cute. Sorry I have no pics as of yet my iphone is broke so I cant take pics booo. Anyways, after having this install I have officially changed my goal length from MBL to WL(at least grazing WL). I gotta do it.



I think MBL- WL is a great length to have.



newbiemom said:


> I am still waiting for my hair to arrive from hairsister.com so I can get started. UHHH!



I hope it arrives soon. 



DiamondDivyne said:


> Hi ladies....newbie checking in. Please don't think I'm a weirdo...I've been "lurking" since 3/2008 and finally subscribed to join this challenge. Strange I know. In any event....I'M SO EXCITED!
> 
> The picture is from the summer, but it is the most recent shot I have. It's pretty accurate since I've been keeping my hair about that length during my transition (last relaxer 12/12/08).



I'm glad the challenge brought you out of lurkdom!  You're starting with a great length. 



All4Tris said:


> I'm really feeling my sew-in... it looks very natural to me... I just wish it were longer!  I'll post pics of my sew-in soon.  I need to moisturize my hair.  I haven't done it since my install (Monday) and that's bad!!!
> 
> ETA: the hair is just layered APL!!! I wish it were layered BSL!!!



I hate when that happens.


----------



## TheCoilWhisperer (Dec 11, 2009)

I’m down….and nervous. I haven’t had a weave in about 10 years and I feel like a virgin again. Sadly, I never washed them when I wore them back in the day….. erplexed Trust I *NOW* know that’s nasty.  Back then my friends and I thought dirt grew hair….  Lord help me. With that being said I’m going to need all the help you ladies can give. 

*Are you weaving it up for 6 or 12 months*? 6 months


*Regimen*: Wash and deep cond once a week. Oil my scalp every other day. Moisturize 3 times a week.


*Products you are using for your own hair and for your weave*:
As much as I read and know about hair, I’m still a salon girl so I mostly like will go to the salon once a month for a wash, protein treat and tighten. When not in the salon I plan to wash at home….. hence the nerves.

*Natural Hair*: Thinking about washing w/ diluted Trader Joe’s poo and deep cond w/ AO White Camellia. Dying to try some MoeGrow oil for the scalp. Mix aloe vera juice w/ some type of cond maybe Trader Joe’s con or Jane Carter’s leave-in for a moisturizer. 

*Weave*: Honesty, NO CLUE. Thinking about Joico.

Opinions and suggestions are more than welcomed w/ the product choices. 


*End of challenge goal*: My goal is to transition in peace, keep my hands out my head and retain length by reducing breakage. 


*Post a starting length picture*:


----------



## Rocky91 (Dec 12, 2009)

um...so guess who's definitely gonna know how to do her own weaves flawlessly by the time this challenge ends?? 
ME!!
after detangling through the *Model Model wet and wavy* that i have in right now (*please* don't ever purchase this brand, it basically formed dreadlocks after i went swimming last week), it looked REALLY thin. so i took the extra hair that the stylist had left over after doing my install, and sewed it right in. super easy!! i can definitely do this-now i'll be able to only wear my sew-ins for the ideal (for my hair, at least) 4 weeks, since i'll be doing them myself.


----------



## Brummie (Dec 12, 2009)

I am all in for this challenging!

I'm currently transitioning so this is just perfect timing.
...so here we go

*Are you weaving it up for 6 or 12 months?*
12 months - but may split this to 6 months in a weave and 6 months in braids. Each style will be kept in for about 2 months.

*Regimen:*
Moisturize every week
Shampoo once every 2-3 weeks with diluted shampoo
Shampoo and dc after each removal. Will let hair rest for 3 weeks in between installs
Protective style in between installs (twist outs, braid outs, bantu knots, buns)

*Products you are using for your own hair and for your weave:*
Whilst in a weave
Elasta QP Creme Conditioning Shampoo
Aussie Leave-In Conditioner
Infusium 23
African Royal Braid Spray
Essential Oils
Tee tree oil

Removal of install
Elasta QP Creme Conditioning Shampoo
Elasta QP DPR-11 and/or Aussie Moist conditioners for dc
Aphogee 2 minute keratin Reconstructor
ORS Olive Oil lotion
Jojoba Oil and Keracare Essential Oils
Mango butter for edges and new growth


*End of challenge goal: *
APL...or at least retain the 6 inches of growth I am aiming to achieve

*Post a starting length picture*:
Will come in Jan!


----------



## loulou82 (Dec 12, 2009)

Rocky91 said:


> um...so guess who's definitely gonna know how to do her own weaves flawlessly by the time this challenge ends??
> ME!!



I wish I could do my own weave. I can't cornrow to save my life.


----------



## TheCoilWhisperer (Dec 12, 2009)

I see some ladies will be using African Royal Braid Spray.... hmmm I think I'm gonna have to pick that up. 

Also, suggestion on BSS hair. I'm thinking about buying Saga yaky hair. I haven't seen bad reviews but I haven't seen raving reviews either. Any thoughts?


----------



## virgo_chinwe (Dec 13, 2009)

I want to sign up for the Weave it up in 2010 challenge. I am excited its my first challenge that I am genuinely make an effort to keep. I am currently natural and I am looking at styles that I can use for completely full sew-ins with no hair out. But it seems like the only options that I can really do are bangs?? Could you ladies please post examples of full sew-in styles (with no hair out) that don't look too wiggy and that are not just blunt bangs. Or show ways I can jazz up bangs without my sides and edges all showing. After awhile banging it up gets boring! And I really want to use this challenge to extend my weaves to three months instead of two. Thank you in advance.


Sorry OP, I dont mean to hijack the thread...just wanted some weaving ideas before I commit to the challenge....


----------



## Vintageglam (Dec 13, 2009)

BreakageInAtlanta said:


> I see some ladies will be using African Royal Braid Spray.... hmmm I think I'm gonna have to pick that up.
> 
> Also, suggestion on BBS hair. I'm thinking about buying Saga yaky hair. I haven't seen bad reviews but I haven't seen raving reviews either. Any thoughts?




Hey BreakageInAtlanta  I have the Remi Goddess hair in at the moment and I love it.  Have had it in for about 5 weeks and I have washed it every single week.  In fact this hair looks better after washing when it feels more weightless.  I think you could probably use it twice (i.e. 6 - 8 weeks each time) if you took care of it.  I am taking it out tonight to wash/ deep condition my own hair and then re-install at the end of the week for Christmas and new year (about 2 - 3 weeks only - I will then take a 2 week break to install again by 15 Jan for this challenge).

Anyway back to the hair:  This hair lasts well if you look after it.  So choose a non sulfate poo such as CON and a No cone conditioner.  I think Patene would prob be ok.

I am thinking next time of trying the Halleys curls as I am looking for something I can use for 6 months as I have worked out this costs the same as using the Remi Goddess for 3 months.


----------



## Vintageglam (Dec 13, 2009)

Okay so I am trying to decide between the lace closure and the silk closure?  Do any of you ladies have an opinion on which would be better?


----------



## Rocky91 (Dec 13, 2009)

loulou82 said:


> I wish I could do my own weave. I can't cornrow to save my life.



honey, get on youtube-there are so many tutorials on there. 
i just looked through your fotki (your hair is gorgeous, by the way, and we're probably hair family ). 
what was the brand of the  curly weave that you had during months 11 and 12 of your transition?? it was during april/may 2008.
it looked sooooo good.
if it's something in my price range, i'll be all over it!!


----------



## LovelyRo (Dec 13, 2009)

stellagirl76 said:


> Okay so I am trying to decide between the lace closure and the silk closure? Do any of you ladies have an opinion on which would be better?


 
From what I've read, a silk closure is easier to use.  The only thing that you may have to do to prep the closure is tea rinse/dye the silk and seal it.  With a lace closure, you have to find fabric the color of your scalp and use it under the closure... personally, that's a bit much for me.  I installed a silk closure last week and it was a piece of cake but, I have no experience with a lace closure... HTH


----------



## Demi27 (Dec 13, 2009)

All4Tris said:


> From what I've read, a silk closure is easier to use. The only thing that you may have to do to prep the closure is tea rinse/dye the silk and seal it. With a lace closure, you have to find fabric the color of your scalp and use it under the closure... personally, that's a bit much for me. I installed a silk closure last week and it was a piece of cake but, I have no experience with a lace closure... HTH


 
I agree with this. I purchased a silk closure too. I plan on dyeing the silk (if necessary) when I do my install. 
Now, if I can just get my hair delivered!!!!


----------



## Vintageglam (Dec 13, 2009)

Demi 1974 said:


> No problem. Believe it or not, that's my Christmas present to myself as well. LOL. Thank goodness they should be back in stock when I get paid again next week.




Just been over to BHM Demi and boy is this vendor being slated with a vengence?  Have you bought from them before - do you know what the quality of the RT is compared to EPRT?

TIA


----------



## Demi27 (Dec 13, 2009)

stellagirl76 said:


> Just been over to BHM Demi and boy is this vendor being slated with a vengence? Have you bought from them before - do you know what the quality of the RT is compared to EPRT?
> 
> TIA


 
Girl, I known they are. LOL.
It's funny because the ONLY reason I purchased it was because it's cheaper that EPRT and one of the members over there raved about the hair. I can't remember the name of the member, but it was the one who won free hair from Halleys. Her pic is now on the site for the Gentle Wave Relaxed Hybrid. She swears the hair is really nice, and her pics looked really good, so I figured I'd give it a shot.

This is my first time purchasing hair online. I'm PRAYING I get a good batch. I found out after the fact (on BHM) that the customer service for them is questionable. Regardless, I know the EPRT is better than Halleys without even getting the Halleys. Maybe when I'm feeling more generous I'll buy from EPRT. 

Oh! The OTHER thing is, the 1B 14in that I wanted from EP is never available. That's the other reason I haven't purchased from them.


----------



## cocoaluv (Dec 13, 2009)

I'm in. I am going to be doing braids for 6 months straight and from there I will decide if I want to continue with a sew in.


----------



## loulou82 (Dec 13, 2009)

Rocky91 said:


> honey, get on youtube-there are so many tutorials on there.
> i just looked through your fotki (your hair is gorgeous, by the way, and we're probably hair family ).
> what was the brand of the  curly weave that you had during months 11 and 12 of your transition?? it was during april/may 2008.
> it looked sooooo good.
> if it's something in my price range, i'll be all over it!!



The hair used for the curly weave was by Milky Way. The type is either Water Wave or Water Weave. I can't remember which one but you should be able to tell if you go to the BSS. It comes in 10 in or 12 in. My stylist used 2 packs and razored off some of the bulk when styling it. The hair was probably around $20 a pack. It lasted me 5 weeks and maybe more if I would have known to sleep with curly hair tied up or twisted.


----------



## scarcity21 (Dec 13, 2009)

Rocky91 said:


> um...so guess who's definitely gonna know how to do her own weaves flawlessly by the time this challenge ends??
> ME!!
> after detangling through the *Model Model wet and wavy* that i have in right now (*please* don't ever purchase this brand, it basically formed dreadlocks after i went swimming last week), it looked REALLY thin. so i took the extra hair that the stylist had left over after doing my install, and sewed it right in. super easy!! i can definitely do this-now i'll be able to only wear my sew-ins for the ideal (for my hair, at least) 4 weeks, since i'll be doing them myself.


 

ummm can we get a pic? lol
what did u do with the leave out hair?


----------



## loulou82 (Dec 13, 2009)

stellagirl76 said:


> Hey LouLou can you also add Nichi's weave thread to this list of links as I think the other ladies would also appreciate the info?
> 
> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=394732&highlight=
> 
> ...



Thanks! I've added them.


----------



## Rocky91 (Dec 14, 2009)

loulou82 said:


> The hair used for the curly weave was by Milky Way. The type is either Water Wave or Water Weave. I can't remember which one but you should be able to tell if you go to the BSS. It comes in 10 in or 12 in. My stylist used 2 packs and razored off some of the bulk when styling it. The hair was probably around $20 a pack. It lasted me 5 weeks and maybe more if I would have known to sleep with curly hair tied up or twisted.


thanks so much!! it's really cute- and i love that price.
it's going on my list...


----------



## Rocky91 (Dec 14, 2009)

scarcity21 said:


> ummm can we get a pic? lol
> what did u do with the leave out hair?


lol-i haven't taken any pictures in a while...but i'll probably upload one later tonight.
it's a full weave-the stylist who did it for me INSISTED on it...she was like, "um, rocky, i know how lazy you can get, and i don't want you walking around looking busted when finals come around and you don't have time to even think about blending." 
while i don't love how it looks with no hair out, i have to admit it's nice to not worry about blending at all. i mean, i could devote that time to my 15 page research paper instead.


----------



## LovelyRo (Dec 14, 2009)

I've purchased from Halleys several times... and let's just say it's been on a hope and a prayer each time.  Luckily, I haven't had any real issues (knock on wood).

As far as the quality of the hair... I currently have the Miami Relaxed hybrid and the gentle wave hybrid.  I love the Miami Relaxed... I made a half wig out of the hair and I wore it mostly all last summer.  I'm thinking of buying a closure and using the hair in a sew in for this summer.  I have the Gentle Wave hybrid in now and the hair is just OK... It matches my texture pretty well and there is some shedding as well.  I probably wouldn't purchase again.

I agree with Demi in that EPRT (I've never used it) is a better quality than HC.. however HC is doable... It's still way better than anything you'll find at the BSS.





Demi 1974 said:


> Girl, I known they are. LOL.
> It's funny because the ONLY reason I purchased it was because it's cheaper that EPRT and one of the members over there raved about the hair. I can't remember the name of the member, but it was the one who won free hair from Halleys. Her pic is now on the site for the Gentle Wave Relaxed Hybrid. She swears the hair is really nice, and her pics looked really good, so I figured I'd give it a shot.
> 
> This is my first time purchasing hair online. I'm PRAYING I get a good batch. I found out after the fact (on BHM) that the customer service for them is questionable. Regardless, I know the EPRT is better than Halleys without even getting the Halleys. Maybe when I'm feeling more generous I'll buy from EPRT.
> ...


 


stellagirl76 said:


> Just been over to BHM Demi and boy is this vendor being slated with a vengence? Have you bought from them before - do you know what the quality of the RT is compared to EPRT?
> 
> TIA


----------



## Aveena (Dec 14, 2009)

All4Tris said:


> As far as the quality of the hair... I currently have the Miami Relaxed hybrid and the gentle wave hybrid. I love the Miami Relaxed... I made a half wig out of the hair and I wore it mostly all last summer. I'm thinking of buying a closure and using the hair in a sew in for this summer.


 
I just checked out the site and the Miami Relaxed looks very nice.  I might get this to begin my challenge.


----------



## bahamababe242 (Dec 14, 2009)

Okay this will be my first challenge!

Are you weaving it up for 6 or 12 months?   
12 months


Regimen:
Wash, DC once a week, redo micros around the perimeter every three weeks;
Reinstall every 12 weeks

Products you are using for your own hair and for your weave:
Elasta QP H-Two
light oils (jojoba & sweet almond)
sulphur 8
mousse 

End of challenge goal:
to retain 6 inches


Post a starting length picture:
posted that (im around 5.5 inches) and a pic of my install, done on Saturday


----------



## Vintageglam (Dec 14, 2009)

bahamababe242 said:


> Okay this will be my first challenge!
> 
> Are you weaving it up for 6 or 12 months?
> 12 months
> ...




Please be careful with the Micros.  This is why I have no hairline left.  I used to do weaves with fine micros instead of pressing my leave out hair and it badly damaged my hairline.  I Really would hate anyone to suffer the same fate.


----------



## Dommo (Dec 14, 2009)

^^^^agree...Leave micros alone. Especially redoing the micros every three weeks;Just reading that is making me cringe.


----------



## LovelyRo (Dec 14, 2009)

ITA on the micros!  I've only had them once (4 weeks) and my hairline was the area that suffered the most!

Maybe you should try tree-braids instead.


----------



## amerAKAn_dream (Dec 14, 2009)

Hello all! 

Are newbies able to join this challenge?


----------



## loulou82 (Dec 14, 2009)

amerAKAn_dream said:


> Hello all!
> 
> Are newbies able to join this challenge?



Hi! The challenge is open to anyone who is wants to join.


----------



## tuffCOOKiE (Dec 14, 2009)

Hey Ladies,

Right now I have EP Silky Relaxed Texture and, while I like it, I no longer have a relaxer and it doesn't blend well.

Does anyone know of a full head style (with absolutely no leaveout) that I can wear for about 3 months using the same hair?  How can I do this w/o it looking "wiggy".

Thank you!


----------



## newbiemom (Dec 14, 2009)

I am still waiting from hairsisters.com. This is a night mare. I don't feel well today but tomorow  I am going to call their customer service.


----------



## Rocky91 (Dec 14, 2009)

tuffCOOKiE said:


> Hey Ladies,
> 
> Right now I have EP Silky Relaxed Texture and, while I like it, I no longer have a relaxer and it doesn't blend well.
> 
> ...



this thread has some options. 
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=426404
personally (just like i said in there) i think curly or wavy styles with lots of volume look nice as full head styles.


----------



## Kneechay (Dec 14, 2009)

ok I know i said i was gonna wait till january, but I scored an appt with Tinnell this wednesday and I just can't resist. I'll be deep conditioning tomorrow and then weavin' it up wed. 

I'm going to try to go 3.5 or 4 months and I'm going to get maybe BSL length weave long layers and cut into another bob halfway


----------



## DarkHair (Dec 14, 2009)

*Are you weaving it up for 6 or 12 months?*
Six months

*Regimen:*
weekly poo
dc with ORS

*Products you are using for your own hair and for your weave:*
Olive oil, coconut oil, and Boundless Tresses

*End of challenge goal:*
APL and BSL

Post a starting length picture:





Now take off two inches....I had a SHS setback


----------



## Twix (Dec 14, 2009)

doing a different challenge for now!


----------



## bumblb87 (Dec 14, 2009)

I am more than ready to put my weave back in.........I'm trying to wait until I go home for Christmas because the brands at the BSSs around here....


----------



## loulou82 (Dec 14, 2009)

Nichi said:


> ok I know i said i was gonna wait till january, but I scored an appt with Tinnell this wednesday and I just can't resist. I'll be deep conditioning tomorrow and then weavin' it up wed.
> 
> I'm going to try to go 3.5 or 4 months and I'm going to get maybe BSL length weave long layers and cut into another bob halfway



Can't wait to see your new install! Don't forget to fill out the starting information listed in the OP and attach a starting pic! 

*Are you weaving it up for 6 or 12 months?


Regimen:


Products you are using for your own hair and for your weave:


End of challenge goal: 


Post a starting length picture:
*


----------



## girlyprincess23 (Dec 14, 2009)

Are you weaving it up for 6 or 12 months?

6 months (unless I extend which is very likely)

Regimen:

Wash hair every 2 weeks with: Hair One
Moisturize every other day with: Nexxus Humectrus, water, and ayurvedic oils
Apply Ovation every other day


Products you are using for your own hair and for your weave:

Hair One, Nexxus Humectrus, Water, Ayurvedic Oils, Ovation, Best weave shampoo I can find.


End of challenge goal: BSL (6 months) or MBL (12 months)


Post a starting length picture: 
gotta get one..


----------



## ResultsMayVary (Dec 14, 2009)

Is anyone getting a natural curl textured weave online? If so, where and what brand?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Rocky91 (Dec 14, 2009)

NaturallyVoguish said:


> Is anyone getting a natural curl textured weave online? If so, where and what brand?
> 
> Thanks in advance!



I might (and that's a big maybe) be getting the Bohyme Brazilian Wave. you can get it online, but i'll personally be getting it from my beauty supply store.
here is a link to one website where it's sold: http://www.hairsisters.com/ver2/Vie...4=&sortName=product_sort&sortValue=desc&type=
and here's a thread about the hair-don't let how crazy the model looks deter you. the hair is really lovely, turning into kinky curls/waves when wet: http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=251397


----------



## Vintageglam (Dec 14, 2009)

NaturallyVoguish said:


> Is anyone getting a natural curl textured weave online? If so, where and what brand?
> 
> Thanks in advance!




check out ediese's and glamazon's fotki's - they know their curly weaves.


----------



## Prisangela (Dec 14, 2009)

Can I Join?!?!

I'll be going for 12 months

I'm planning to wash every 3-4 weeks

Products I will be using:
Ramoni reconstructor leave-in treatment
my mixture of shea butter, carrot oil and Mega-Tek
rusk healthy shampoo and conditioner

Currently chin length so my goal is to reach shoulder length


----------



## loulou82 (Dec 14, 2009)

NaturallyVoguish said:


> Is anyone getting a natural curl textured weave online? If so, where and what brand?
> 
> Thanks in advance!



I did. I bought AAMH Kinky Curly from:

http://www.allaboutmyhair.com/Store/

Halley's Curls Creole Curly is also a nice curly brand. 

These links helped me choose:

http://forum.blackhairmedia.com/forum_posts.asp?TID=192084

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=362719

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=401148

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=369992


----------



## ResultsMayVary (Dec 14, 2009)

@loulou82 @stellagirl76 @Rocky91

 Thank you sooooo much. 
I was about to give up on the sew-in idea (I did not want to use any heat to straighten) but now I'm so back in!


----------



## TheCoilWhisperer (Dec 14, 2009)

Thanks for the heads up stellagirl76! If I go the BSS route I'll purchase Remi Goddess.....

but I'm thinking about putting my coins together and buy a higher quality hair (depending on what my Christmas money is looking like )

Since I was 15 I've used Lugo's loose hair for braiding and have had maybe 1 or 2 bad batches. Overall I like the hair just HATE the dye. That dye is the WORST on my sensitive scalp. **Side note** I never washed the hair before using it. Before LHCF I didn't know that I was suppose to. I actually thought I would be ruining the hair if I did. Straight hair ignorance. 

Anywhoo, I was thinking going w/ Lugo's since I'm accustom to it. But the raves on Extensions Plus is intriguing. Decisions, Decisions.....




stellagirl76 said:


> Hey BreakageInAtlanta  I have the Remi Goddess hair in at the moment and I love it.  Have had it in for about 5 weeks and I have washed it every single week.  In fact this hair looks better after washing when it feels more weightless.  I think you could probably use it twice (i.e. 6 - 8 weeks each time) if you took care of it.  I am taking it out tonight to wash/ deep condition my own hair and then re-install at the end of the week for Christmas and new year (about 2 - 3 weeks only - I will then take a 2 week break to install again by 15 Jan for this challenge).
> 
> Anyway back to the hair:  This hair lasts well if you look after it.  So choose a non sulfate poo such as CON and a No cone conditioner.  I think Patene would prob be ok.
> 
> I am thinking next time of trying the Halleys curls as I am looking for something I can use for 6 months as I have worked out this costs the same as using the Remi Goddess for 3 months.


----------



## Vintageglam (Dec 15, 2009)

Tell me about it.... I won't even tell you what my hair practices were like before I joined the board!!!

Anyway - Just a little update on this hair.  I took it out last night (took me 3 hours whilst watching CSI/ CSI NY & CSI Las Vegas).  I was being so slow as I didn't want to cut my hair or cause any breakage (have done that before).  My Hair was gorghus and did not stink because I washed it every week.  I had no matting or anything but obviously there was shedding to take care of.  I Combed through with a large tooth comb and slathered on some Vatika and off I went to bed at 2.00 am.

I greased up the hair a bit with oils before take down to make it easier and I tell you its in "near pristine" condition.  My only critique would be the shedding (which isn't that horrific).  Anyway I am going to leave it soaking in mild/ diluted shampoo concoction to get all the residue out and DC and air dry before installing again at the end of this week for another 3 weeks for over the Christmas Holiday.  My verdict therefore is with proper really vigilant care you can re-use this hair twice.

I am also looking into Halleys Curls Relaxed Textured Hair as I want to buy Hair that I can use for 6 months as I stated in my last post.  

*My only question would be to the ladies in the know is whether there is a BIG difference between the Goddess Remi and the Halleys Curls Relaxed Textured??? * 
*
TIA Ladies !!! 
*





BreakageInAtlanta said:


> Thanks for the heads up stellagirl76! If I go the BSS route I'll purchase Remi Goddess.....
> 
> but I'm thinking about putting my coins together and buy a higher quality hair (depending on what my Christmas money is looking like )
> 
> ...


----------



## angenoir (Dec 15, 2009)

HI Ladies

I would like to join the challenge.

I am already in a sew-in (used EPRT hair). This is the 5th week in. I hope to go at least 12 weeks. The longest I ever kept a sew-in in was 9 weeks.

It is my first full sew in. I used a closure and I am loving the fact that I have no blending issues.

*I just wanted to ask the ladies who have had full sew-ins: How was it for your edges? I hope it does not destroy my edges.*

I had a horseshoe and edges left out last sew-in and I experienced quite some breakage on the leave out hair. I did a full sew-in hoping it would give my edges a chance to recover.


----------



## beauti (Dec 15, 2009)

*i'm taking my braids out right now and ugh!!! i wasn't looking forward to this task!!  i will be posting my starting pics later today*


----------



## HKKelly (Dec 15, 2009)

Great challenge!  Thanks OP

edited:  I just got my sew-in yesterday; so I will be wearing this one until around Feb. 15th, I will not length check again until at least April, but maybe I'll hold out until the end of the challenge...

Are you weaving it up for 6 or 12 months?

I haven't decided yet, I've been wearing weaves since Feb 2008.  My last relaxer was Feb 7,2008 and I bc'd October 2008.  More than likely it will be 12 months.  My goal is WL. 

Regimen:  

Takedown every 2 months, during resting period I DC and Henna.  I wear it natural and since I did a length check this past week I will not do one again until my install after next.  While in the install, I plan to use a mixture of MT, JBCO and Bhingraj oil 3-4 nights per week/ I wash once a week.  

Products you are using for your own hair and for your weave:

MT, JBCO, and Bhingraj (during install) Hello Hydration conditioner for co-washes, and Anita Grant shampoo bars for every other shampoo.  Between installs I use a sulfate-shampoo or acv rinse, henna and AO Honeysuckle rose deep conditioner.  I want to try Jane Carter's next...
End of challenge goal:  WL, or at least MBL with thick ends 

Post a starting length picture

I'm sorry, I don't know how to post pics within a thread, so here's my fotki link

http://public.fotki.com/hKkATL/hair-growth-journey-pics/121409.html


----------



## **Glamourlicious** (Dec 15, 2009)

I am SO excited about this challenge.  My current install is an inverted bob...and I love it.  When I get reweaved in January I am sure I will go back to this style at least one mo gin!


----------



## Vintageglam (Dec 15, 2009)

Okay took my weave down yesterday and here are my starting Pics which I took.  Not very glamarous and I haven't straightened my hair (still in two minds about doing so).

Couldn't attach for some reason so here is the link to my Fotki !

http://public.fotki.com/stellagirl76/new-beginnings-dece/

ETA:  If anyone knows how to link pics from Fotki please let me know please !


----------



## Vintageglam (Dec 15, 2009)

...............................................


----------



## apemay1969 (Dec 15, 2009)

I think I'm gonna do it.  I bought the hair over the weekend - I don't remember the brand.  I'm in love with _my_ hair right now so this is hard.  Luckily I don't have to put it in until January.  When I get *clear* pics to post for starting, I'll post my regimen and whether I'll be 6-12 months.  

I'm scurred.


----------



## amerAKAn_dream (Dec 15, 2009)

Yay, my first LHCF challenge! 

Are you weaving it up for 6 or 12 months?
*12 months*

Regimen:
*Co-wash 2 times per week using V05 condish, shampoo with Nioxin cleanser, followed by Nioxin Scalp Therapy (I think that's what it's called lol), DC with Silk Elements condish or ORS Replenishing Pak for at least one hr. Will change Nioxin products to other products once I reverse some of the damage done to my hair...not sure if they can be used continually or just while hair is damaged. Will use Aphogee treatments every 6 weeks and before I re-install hair*

Products you are using for your own hair and for your weave:
*See above*

End of challenge goal: 
*APL-ish*

Post a starting length picture:

Since I'm not sure how to post pics on here lol
http://members.fotki.com/Covergirl1908/


----------



## phyl73 (Dec 15, 2009)

Ok. I'm in. I was just talking to a coworker about this. I told her my hair wasn't growing as quickly in these braids as it does in sew-ins. 

I'm going to commit to six months to begin. I'm currently in braids and will wear them until January. I cut off all of my permed ends January 2009 and will straighten in January to do a length check then. After that Im going to keep it hidden until the remainder of the school year. I will see how the summer goes. I'm hoping it will be huge and I can wear it out if not then back into a weave it goes.


----------



## AMAKA127 (Dec 15, 2009)

sound interesting .. I have been wearing weaves for the last couple of months now and i LOVE them .... Im in!


----------



## Loves Harmony (Dec 15, 2009)

I would love to join. Im going to commit to 6 months first( have a hard time sticking to a chanllenge). Right now im in a sew in until the end of January. 
  I will wash my hair every other week with my aphogee deep con shampoo, then deep con with pantene pro v relaxed and natural hair mask, spray sew in with a leave in mixed with water.


----------



## beauti (Dec 15, 2009)

*okay... i have updated my siggy! that's my starting pic. right now my hair is drenched in conditioner. i permed ONLY my leave-out and its drenched in reconstructor right now. then i will dc my entire head and later tonight self install *


----------



## angenoir (Dec 16, 2009)

So sorry to quote myself but I just wanted to ask my question again: *I just wanted to ask the ladies who have had full sew-ins: How was it for your edges? *



angenoir said:


> HI Ladies
> 
> I would like to join the challenge.
> 
> ...


----------



## Demi27 (Dec 16, 2009)

Ok. 
I got my hair from Halley's Curls yesterday. I ordered the Gentle Wave Relaxed Hybrid. Honestly, I'm not sure how I feel about the hair. 
Don't get me wrong. It's very nice, but I feel like All4Tris in that the hair is....ok.  It's nice, but it reminds me of BSS hair I have purchased before (if that makes sense). I guess I expected more.   It's not bad at all and I might purchase it from them again when this batch dies.  I just...I dunno. I'll put some pics and a review up on my blog later.

I purchased the silk closure too. I installed yesterday so I'm good to go on the challenge.


----------



## Demi27 (Dec 16, 2009)

angenoir said:


> So sorry to quote myself but I just wanted to ask my question again: *I just wanted to ask the ladies who have had full sew-ins: How was it for your edges? *


 
I wish I could tell you, but this is the first time I've had a full sew in. I don't have an answer, but I at least wanted to come in an answer you. 
There are a lot of ladies on BHM who have worn full weaves and they haven't had a problem with their edges.  I think a lot of them may use a net.  This is my first time using a net and it definitely relieves a lot of the stress on your hair.


----------



## Vintageglam (Dec 16, 2009)

Demi 1974 said:


> Ok.
> I got my hair from Halley's Curls yesterday. I ordered the Gentle Wave Relaxed Hybrid. Honestly, I'm not sure how I feel about the hair.
> Don't get me wrong. It's very nice, but I feel like All4Tris in that the hair is....ok.  It's nice, but it reminds me of BSS hair I have purchased before (if that makes sense). I guess I expected more.   It's not bad at all and I might purchase it from them again when this batch dies.  I just...I dunno. I'll put some pics and a review up on my blog later.
> 
> I purchased the silk closure too. I installed yesterday so I'm good to go on the challenge.




Hey Demi looking forward to the pics!


----------



## loulou82 (Dec 16, 2009)

Demi 1974 said:


> Ok.
> I got my hair from Halley's Curls yesterday. I ordered the Gentle Wave Relaxed Hybrid. Honestly, I'm not sure how I feel about the hair.
> Don't get me wrong. It's very nice, but I feel like All4Tris in that the hair is....ok.  It's nice, but it reminds me of BSS hair I have purchased before (if that makes sense). I guess I expected more.   It's not bad at all and I might purchase it from them again when this batch dies.  I just...I dunno. I'll put some pics and a review up on my blog later.
> 
> I purchased the silk closure too. I installed yesterday so I'm good to go on the challenge.



Awww. I hope you have a good experience with your batch. I actually wanted to order the GWR after I do 6 months in a curly weave. These fotki's make the hair look so nice:

http://public.fotki.com/hrlady12/halleys-curls-gentl/

http://public.fotki.com/Sayra718/halleys-curls-gentl/


----------



## loulou82 (Dec 16, 2009)

angenoir said:


> So sorry to quote myself but I just wanted to ask my question again: *I just wanted to ask the ladies who have had full sew-ins: How was it for your edges? *



I've had sew in's with my edges braided and my edges survived. I have thin edges to begin with so any damage would be very noticable. What helped me was not getting every baby hair/ strand braided and not having the braids done too tightly. I would moisturized every other day with a spray product that wouldn't cause build up I also tied down the hair at night with a bonnet.


----------



## loulou82 (Dec 16, 2009)

*CHALLENGE UPDATE*​
I know many ladies will be getting their sew-ins soon. Please remember to take a STARTING PICTURE. We want something to compare to our ending results. If you are joining the challenge please submit the following info:
​

*Are you weaving it up for 6 or 12 months?

Regimen:


Products you are using for your own hair and for your weave:


End of challenge goal: 


Post a starting length picture:*​


----------



## newbiemom (Dec 16, 2009)

I got my hair from hairsister.com finally. Yay. I am going to weave my hair next week and I will post pics before(if I can figure out how).


----------



## Demi27 (Dec 16, 2009)

stellagirl76 said:


> Hey Demi looking forward to the pics!


I took them last night and was gonna PM you with them, but then I got so tired doing my hair. I promise I will post them later today. 
I need to get off this computer and get out the house. LOL.



loulou82 said:


> Awww. I hope you have a good experience with your batch. I actually wanted to order the GWR after I do 6 months in a curly weave. These fotki's make the hair look so nice:
> 
> http://public.fotki.com/hrlady12/halleys-curls-gentl/
> 
> http://public.fotki.com/Sayra718/halleys-curls-gentl/


 
I do too. She's (in Fotki # 1) was the reason that I purchased the GWR to begin with. I hope this hair lasts.


----------



## **Glamourlicious** (Dec 16, 2009)

I will be adding a starting pic when I take this out and get reweaved in January.


----------



## Brummie (Dec 16, 2009)

loulou82 said:


> I've had sew in's with my edges braided and my edges survived. I have thin edges to begin with so any damage would be very noticable. What helped me was not getting every baby hair/ strand braided and not having the braids done too tightly. I would moisturized every other day with a spray product that wouldn't cause build up I also tied down the hair at night with a bonnet.




LouLou, what spray product did you use on your edges? My edges are also really thin and I always suffer from build up when I put my hair in braids, so not sure what I can do to prevent it.


----------



## camilla (Dec 16, 2009)

Are you weaving it up for 6 or 12 months? undeceided
6 months if it is successful i will continue..lol


Regimen:
Wash once a month- W/ Diluted Shampoo and DC with matix conditioning balm or sally gvp knock off. moisturize and protein every other day rotating between,aloe mix and diluted aphogee leave in

Products you are using for your own hair and for your weave: 
aloe vera mix, aloe giovanni amooth as silk conditioner and a few drops of evoo,evco and tea tree rotating between

current length:
past apl almost bsl

Goal 
to determine if I will go natural or not


----------



## carlana25 (Dec 16, 2009)

Please add me

Are you weaving it up for 6 or 12 months? 
12. Months


Regimen: co-wash 1x-2x week
  Shampoo 1x week 
Deep condis 1x

Ovation line / megatek / jbco / everynight


Products you are using for your own hair and for your weave: 

Ovation line / megatek / jbco/ coconut oil/ minute


End of challenge goal: Full, thick. Long. Healty 

Post a starting length picture:Hair is currently weaved up, next picture will be wheni take the weave out about next week


----------



## Demi27 (Dec 16, 2009)

Ok.
Here are the pics of the Halley's Curl GWR. There are only two of them, but they should give you an idea about the texture.  

Honestly, I feel a lot better about the hair than I did last night. I put some GVP Biosilk on it and used Procclaim heat styling spray.  I also used a new curling iron which caused the curls to hold better. IMO, you will need some product on this hair for it to look it's best. I tried to just put some IC Heat protectant on it and curl it last night, but it needed something extra, so I used the other two products.

I do have a matching closure on too, but I didn't take any pics of that (sorry). I'm not crazy about it right now. I put it on a little behind my hair line, so I have about 1 centimeter of hair left out right in the front only. The sides and the rest of my hair were not left out.

The back picture is not that great. I can never curl the back of my hair that well.

The hair is 14 inches and I cut about an inch off the back.


----------



## Dommo (Dec 16, 2009)

Count me In.  Sorry I cant post a beginner pic. I just installed my hair on Sunday.
*Specs*: Indique- Relaxed texture in 14 inch. I dyed it Black. 
- I got a net weave. FYI, its really great for natural hair ladies or transitioners..keeps everything flat and helps to avoid cutting your hair when removing your sew-in.

*Are you weaving it up for 6 or 12 months?* I will be weaving it up for 12 months


*Regimen*: I will wash my hair (weave and natural hair) once every 7-10 days. Most likely I will go to the dominicans because I love how bouncy and soft my hair comes out. I will use the oil-free bee mine on my scalp and moisturize my leave-out with light pomades. Thats it. 


*Products you are using for your own hair and for your weave*: I will use the same shampoo and conditioner for my hair and the weave hair.
*Shampoos*: Con Detangling, Aveda Sap moss and Aveda Damage remedy
*Conditioners*: ALFAPARF Semi Di Lino Illuminating Mask
-ALFAPARF Rigen Treatment
-Silicon Mix
-Alter Ego Garlic
-Joico K-pak
-Nexxus emergencee

(Im in the "Use up Your Stash" challenge; thats why i listed so many conditioners)

-Aveda Anit-humectant pomade
-QB amla pomade(running out so i'm going to try the Db Vanilla styling creme)
-serum
-oil free, bee mine




*End of challenge goal*: My 12 month goal for my hair is to be all natural, shoulder length(while straight) and extremely healthy. 


*Post a starting length picture*: My current length is still neck length. I will keep trimming it there until all of my relaxed hair is gone. 

_I plan on starting a fotki after my first wash to document my installs and my growth_.
__________________


----------



## Vintageglam (Dec 16, 2009)

It looks nice and natural woman - what was your problem with it???erplexed

Looks yummy to me  Also I get the feeling it's the type of hair which gets better with washing.  This is what I feel about the Remi Goddess hair.  I feel like they over process it and layer it with "Silly-cone" in the beginning or something to make it shine like wiggy/ dolly hair?



Demi 1974 said:


> Ok.
> Here are the pics of the Halley's Curl GWR. There are only two of them, but they should give you an idea about the texture.
> 
> Honestly, I feel a lot better about the hair than I did last night. I put some GVP Biosilk on it and used Procclaim heat styling spray.  I also used a new curling iron which caused the curls to hold better. IMO, you will need some product on this hair for it to look it's best. I tried to just put some IC Heat protectant on it and curl it last night, but it needed something extra, so I used the other two products.
> ...


----------



## Demi27 (Dec 16, 2009)

stellagirl76 said:


> It looks nice and natural woman - what was your problem with it???erplexed
> 
> Looks yummy to me Also I get the feeling it's the type of hair which gets better with washing. This is what I feel about the Remi Goddess hair. I feel like they over process it and layer it with "Silly-cone" in the beginning or something to make it shine like wiggy/ dolly hair?


 

LOL. Girl, don't pay me any attention. I'm the worst critic when it's something I have to wear. If it's on someone else, I think it's the bomb. ROFL!!!

I think you're right, though. I think it will get better with washing (and some product). I liked it so much better when I put those products on it. When I washed it before putting it in, it was SOOOO soft. The waves were nice too. It DOES shed some, though. I bought the stuff to seal with, but it ended up being the wrong type of sealant, so I couldn't use it. When I take it out for my next install I will DEFINITELY seal! 

I don't think you'll be disappointed if you order from them.


----------



## Vintageglam (Dec 16, 2009)

Demi 1974 said:


> I don't think you'll be disappointed if you order from them.



Thanks Girl for being my guinea pig - I am almost tempted to get the gentle waved now as it will mean that I don't have to flat Iron every day.  

Have fun with your new hair - I'm gonna stop hijacking this thread now !


----------



## angenoir (Dec 17, 2009)

@Demi and Loulou: Thanks for your responses. I feel more reassured about my edges now 

Sorry ladies, I cannot post a starting pic at the moment as I am already in a sew-in. I will take a pic when I take it down and trim.

Thanks!


----------



## LovelyRo (Dec 17, 2009)

Cute install Demi!!!


----------



## Aveena (Dec 17, 2009)

I'm taking my current instal out today and then I'm going to put a few tracks in until the challenge start date.   I'll take starting photos today.


----------



## apemay1969 (Dec 17, 2009)

I'm taking pics tonight of my bunny tail and then installing my 'practice' install.  I bought some hair on sale over the weekend.  I'm going to see if I can take the weave in my hair.  If I'm pulling it out before two weeks, I won't do the challenge.  If I fall in love with my 'Veronica' look, I'll get a new, better quality pack of hair, install it and join the challenge before the deadline.

Update - I am so embarassed.  In my inexperience, I bought kanekelon or toyokalon or dodgevankalon or something not real and it is getting nowhere near my breakout prone skin.  Off to search the BSS and online for curly kinky.


----------



## missnurselady (Dec 17, 2009)

I will be getting my hair done next Wednesday, I will be getting a full sew in with bangs.
*Are you weaving it up for 6 or 12 months?
12 months

Regimen:
Not sure yet. I know I will be washing and dcing at least every two weeks.*
*Using MN/or Megatek

Products you are using for your own hair and for your weave:
Joico, Chi, anything moisturizing

End of challenge goal: *
I hope to have at enough new growth to BC(im transistioning)
 Starting length (16wks post)


----------



## Vintageglam (Dec 17, 2009)

Hey just checkin in - I reinstalled today and think I am going to stay in this install until the end of January.  I re-used my Remi Goddess hair and it looks great.    I am happy with my reggie thus far and so will continue with the weekly washing and DCing and try and keep in my installs for 6 weeks at a time.


----------



## Kneechay (Dec 18, 2009)

loulou82 said:


> Can't wait to see your new install! Don't forget to fill out the starting information listed in the OP and attach a starting pic!



Are you weaving it up for 6 or 12 months?
Gonna try for 6 months or 2 installs of 3.5 months


Regimen:
Weekly washes and moisturizing of braids/scalp. I may do random braidouts on my hair and weave hair

Products you are using for your own hair and for your weave:
-Herbal Essences Hello Hydration Conditioner
-Jason Naturals Biotin & Giovanni Tea Tree Triple Treat Shampoos
-Shea Butter moisturizer mix

End of challenge goal: 
Maybe BSL 

Post a starting length picture:
I dont have a pic of my straightened hair for length, I just have this old siggy pic. It's just a front shot though: sorry






I started a thread about the new hair before I remembered this thread


----------



## LovelyRo (Dec 18, 2009)

@ Nichi... I left you a question in your new thread.... I'll ask you here as well.  How does the hair hold up?  Does it shed, tangle or matt?  Also, is it on the silky side or the textured side?  TIA.... oh and I love the install!  I also love your cousin's hair!!!


----------



## Kneechay (Dec 18, 2009)

All4Tris said:


> @ Nichi... I left you a question in your new thread.... I'll ask you here as well.  How does the hair hold up?  Does it shed, tangle or matt?  Also, is it on the silky side or the textured side?  TIA.... oh and I love the install!  I also love your cousin's hair!!!



thanks and I've answered it, chica. 

It's more silky but has this feel that reminds me of hair with a blowout. When flat ironed, my hair matches really well, especially with color, (which can differ amongst brands, believe it or not). I'll spread the love to my cousin. I think her sew in looks so good too.


----------



## LovelyRo (Dec 18, 2009)

Thanks Nichi... I'm looking for some "fill-in" hair from the BSS before I make my next big Remi purchase!!!


----------



## angelgrl135 (Dec 18, 2009)

hey ladies! i just finished preparing for my install tomorrow!

I cowashed with HE totally twisted and did some SERIOUS detangling. Then I used the whole Joico K-pak system.  Then I DC'ed with olive and coconut oils for abt an hour.  I rinsed, towel dried, added a little olive oil and sealed with shea.  I mostly air dried then blew it out for just a few minutes. I'm about to apply tea tree oil to my scalp...

 I think that's it... I took pictures and I will post them tomorrow along with the install pics.


----------



## Diam0ndiva (Dec 19, 2009)

just bought my outre yesterday.. and am preping for install by the new year


----------



## eocceas (Dec 19, 2009)

Hi I would like to join this challenge. I currently have an install in now that I got the day b4 Thanksgiving. And 1 month before that I got the BC!

Are you weaving it up for 6 or 12 months?
6 mo. than I will see how my hair does to determine if I should go another 6

Regimen:
shampoo 2x week with with baking soda and ACV rinse
DC with every wash with Alter Ego Garlic Con. or Nioxin
Moisture and seal every other night with full baggy 

Products you are using for your own hair and for your weave:
own hair Alter Ego con. and Nioxin, and Neutragena Triple Moisture is leave in
dilluted version on weave hair 
seal with EVOO, JBCO, Vitamin e, or coconut oil

End of challenge goal: 
As close to BSB as I can get but def APL

Post a starting length picture:


----------



## Vintageglam (Dec 19, 2009)

Hi LouLou can you please add this thread to your list of links I think it has some useful information we can all benefit from.

Thanks !

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=410454


----------



## loulou82 (Dec 19, 2009)

stellagirl76 said:


> Hi LouLou can you please add this thread to your list of links I think it has some useful information we can all benefit from.
> 
> Thanks !
> 
> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=410454



It's updated.


----------



## loulou82 (Dec 19, 2009)

Ya'll going hard in this challenge. Half of ya'll already got your installs in.  As for me, I finally received my weft sealant today!:superbanana: I'm going to seal tonight and color tomorrow. The hair from AAMH is a dark brown. I hope I don't screw up the hair trying to be Ms. DIY.


----------



## loulou82 (Dec 19, 2009)

Brummie said:


> LouLou, what spray product did you use on your edges? My edges are also really thin and I always suffer from build up when I put my hair in braids, so not sure what I can do to prevent it.



I used (1) distilled water mixed with  tea tree oil and grapeseed oil mix or (2) Jane Carter Solution Leave In Spray or (3) a mix of Infusium 23, distilled water, and jojoba oil. Use any of them lightly once a day or every other day.


----------



## TheGrimPhreaker (Dec 19, 2009)

I'M  SO IN!!! This will be my first time wearing a sew in so I'm super excited!!

*Are you weaving it up for 6 or 12 months?

12 months


Regimen:
Will shampoo hair with diluted shampoo bottle  

Hair up under will moisturized with my special mix of conditioner, water and castor oil every other day.


Products you are using for your own hair and for your weave:

I will most likely  be using synthetic hair, human hair is too expensive for me right now, but will probably get down the road!

Conditioner: Hairveda MC24 Moisturizing Conditioner

Shampoo: Hairveda Amla Shampoo




End of challenge goal: 

Shoulder Length


Post a starting length picture:* Coming soon!!!! Cam's acting wonky erplexed


----------



## TheCoilWhisperer (Dec 19, 2009)

You weren't playing w/ that Remi Goddess huh. 



stellagirl76 said:


> Hey just checkin in - I reinstalled today and think I am going to stay in this install until the end of January.  I *re-used my Remi Goddess hair* and it looks great.    I am happy with my reggie thus far and so will continue with the weekly washing and DCing and try and keep in my installs for 6 weeks at a time.


----------



## Vintageglam (Dec 20, 2009)

BreakageInAtlanta said:


> You weren't playing w/ that Remi Goddess huh.




Nope and let me tell you its looking pretty good.  Its funny you should write this because I was just gonna do another update for the ladies in this thread about this hair.

Anyways here are pictures of the install (pw in profile):

http://public.fotki.com/stellagirl76/weave-17-dec-2009/


*My Update* (from Fotki)*:*

*"I re-installed my weave on the 17 December for the Christmas and New Year Festivities and as part of the "weave up challenge" on LHCF.
I am also on a "use up your stash" challenge at the moment so instead of buying some more Remi Goddess hair, I decided to use my previous weave hair again as well as the un-used half packet that I had previously not used. As you can see it came out great and the hair is still in good condition and I am hoping to keep this hair in now until the end of January 2010 instead of the New Year as I had first planned.

I think I am getting the hang of this hair now. I had previously used this hair but had not liked it so much but now realise that I had been putting too much oil on it when I was straightening it and bumping in the mornings before work.
Instead this hair really likes minimum fuss to keep it weightless and preserve its swing and bounce.

I now shampoo this hair once a week. Firstly I pre-poo with either Neem Oil or Vatika (both in my stash) with CON shampoo diluted down in an applicator bottle. I focus mainly on my scalp during the washing and the shampoo then finds its way down the lengths of the hair during the rinsing process which keeps it clean. I then follow this with any conditioner/ protein combination from my stash. (For some reason this hair loves the Mizani custom blends conditioners in my stash - I mix 2 parts moisturefuse and 2 parts kerafuse). I then dilute this mixture down and apply to my own hair under the weave. I then DC under a heat conditioning cap for 15 - 20 minutes and then thorough rinse it out for 5 - 10 mins. Finally (as a new step) I then further condition my hair with Nexxus Humectress for 10 mins (while I clean up in the bathroom) and then finally rinse this out with lukewarm and then cool water (not hot) to give an added boost of moisture, swing and shine. 

I started this final step after reading on BHM and LHCF that weave hair loves Silicon Mix. I do not have Silicon Mix. It is also very expensive and hard to get hold of in the UK so I compared the ingresients in Nexxus Humectress which I already have in my stash and they appeared to be roughly comparable so I used that instead. When the Humectress runs out I may invest in some Silicon Mix and this final step appears to work so well."
*

I include this update because I had previously been told to keep the hair away from cones (I think I said this in another post).  However this is not true.  This hair to some degree loves silicon mix and Nexxus Humectress (new cone heavy formula) so much so that it makes it shine and gives it a new lease of life."

Anyway just wanted to give you the heads up ladies and apologies for the long thread....


----------



## bella gee (Dec 21, 2009)

Im seriously thinking of joining the 6 month challenge. 

I am sick of my hair. I'm so bored with it that Ive seriously considered cutting it all of.

I should probably weave it up, before I chop it up...lol


----------



## LovelyRo (Dec 21, 2009)

@ bella.... that braidout/twistout is GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## Kerryann (Dec 21, 2009)

I am installing my weave next weekend yeah


----------



## apemay1969 (Dec 21, 2009)

I'm going tonight to search for curly kinky at the BSS.  I did some research over at BHM for the good BSS brands.  Wish me luck.  I'll be putting it in over the Winter Break after our last day on December 22.  That way I can play with a bit before I return to work on January 4th.


----------



## apemay1969 (Dec 22, 2009)

Okay, the BSS in Milwaukee are super sad.  They kept trying to push a certain brand of hair on me that I know isn't going to work for me.  The choices go from super silky straight to wavy then to coily.  I'm looking for something 3c/4a to blend with my top.  I'll be ordering online I guess - scary.

Off to stalk Ediese's posts...


----------



## loulou82 (Dec 22, 2009)

My UpDaTe: So I called around for a stylist yesterday to do my sew in. I found one girl with a lot of pictures and emailed her about her experience with curly hair. Everything sounded on the up and up so I scheduled an appointment over the phone for the next day. Because I'm nosy I started to inspect her pictures again and noticed something strange... MY HAIR!  She had a picture of my hair when I had kinky twists on her page as her work! I wondered how in the world did she have my picture. So I did a google image search of "kinky twists" and my picture popped up. I realized that I posted that picture on BHM twists section when I was offering advice and somehow it made it to a search engine. Even worse the picture is now attached to an article and a Braider's classified ad. I'm watermarking my pictures from now on... oh and I cancelled the appointment.


----------



## apemay1969 (Dec 22, 2009)

loulou82 said:


> My UpDaTe: So I called around for a stylist yesterday to do my sew in. I found one girl with a lot of pictures and emailed her about her experience with curly hair. Everything sounded on the up and up so I scheduled an appointment over the phone for the next day. Because I'm nosy I started to inspect her pictures again and noticed something strange... MY HAIR!  She had a picture of my hair when I had kinky twists on her page as her work! I wondered how in the world did she have my picture. So I did a google image search of "kinky twists" and my picture popped up. I realized that I posted that picture on BHM twists section when I was offering advice and somehow it made it to a search engine. Even worse the picture is now attached to an article and a Braider's classified ad. I'm watermarking my pictures from now on... oh and I cancelled the appointment.


 
  Get outta here.  For real.  Wow.


----------



## newbiemom (Dec 22, 2009)

loulou82 said:


> My UpDaTe: So I called around for a stylist yesterday to do my sew in. I found one girl with a lot of pictures and emailed her about her experience with curly hair. Everything sounded on the up and up so I scheduled an appointment over the phone for the next day. Because I'm nosy I started to inspect her pictures again and noticed something strange... MY HAIR!  She had a picture of my hair when I had kinky twists on her page as her work! I wondered how in the world did she have my picture. So I did a google image search of "kinky twists" and my picture popped up. I realized that I posted that picture on BHM twists section when I was offering advice and somehow it made it to a search engine. Even worse the picture is now attached to an article and a Braider's classified ad. I'm watermarking my pictures from now on... oh and I cancelled the appointment.


 
That is crazy. You should ask her to take it down it is a misrepresentation of her work and unethical. Wow.


----------



## Bella_Atl (Dec 22, 2009)

I'm in!  I'm installing my weave today!  I'm in for the 6 mos challenge, but I might extend to the 12. We'll see how my progress goes!!


----------



## newbiemom (Dec 22, 2009)

I am getting my hair done tommorow. I have an appt wher emy lik sis normally gets hers done. Yay. I can wait. I am going to do a steam treatment to night with ORS and olive oil.


----------



## apemay1969 (Dec 22, 2009)

newbiemom said:


> That is crazy. You should ask her to take it down it is a misrepresentation of her work and unethical. Wow.


 
As pitiful as I am, I would be all flattered and stuff.  Upset and violated but flattered.


----------



## loulou82 (Dec 22, 2009)

apemay1969 said:


> Get outta here.  For real.  Wow.





newbiemom said:


> That is crazy. You should ask her to take it down it is a misrepresentation of her work and unethical. Wow.



I plan to email her to take down the picture. I want a paper trail. Since the image popped up in a search I think I would be o.k. if she had put a disclaimer that "all images are an example of the work I can re-create but are not pictures of actual clients" or something to that effect. It's so weird. I tried to go back and edit the original thread it was posted in but it's archived and I can't make changes. They were a fly set of twists though.


----------



## loulou82 (Dec 22, 2009)

Bella_Atl said:


> I'm in!  I'm installing my weave today!  I'm in for the 6 mos challenge, but I might extend to the 12. We'll see how my progress goes!!




Welcome to the challenge! I'm sorry about your stylist mishap. I'm sure you'll recover in no time. Don't forget to fill out the starting info located at the bottom of the OP.


----------



## loulou82 (Dec 22, 2009)

apemay1969 said:


> As pitiful as I am, I would be all flattered and stuff.  Upset and violated but flattered.



Girl!  I suppose it's flattering but I'd be pissed if I came to her as a new client for KTs and they didn't come out like her previous "work". I was impressed by her weave pictures and would be ready to wring her neck if she jacked up my install given how much the hair cost.


----------



## honeybuni84 (Dec 22, 2009)

I already started..... just got my install that will take me into March


----------



## camilla (Dec 22, 2009)

honeybuni84 said:


> I already started..... just got my install that will take me into March


 
* LOVE IT  *
I think that the best compliment that you can give ANYone on a weave is that it looks like you r hair SOOOOOOOOO it looks like yours
*stats please*  hair type and length


----------



## camilla (Dec 22, 2009)

************LADIES IF POSSIBLE PLEASE INCLUDE YOUR STATS HAIR BRAND,TEXTURE  AND LENGTH * *THIS WILL HELP ALOT OF PEOPLE TO CHOOSE A TEXTURE OR EDUCATE THOSE WHO ARE NEW TO WEAVES************


----------



## PPGbubbles (Dec 22, 2009)

I self installed this sunday evening this is how I will start off the challenge.

I am a fine haired medium density Andre 4a naturall but my hair is a tight kinky wave not curl. My hair is APLish and CBL in the front. but that doesnt really matter for this install because all I left out were my edges and they are significantly shorter. 

I used Sensational Goddess Remy hair in 1b 12". I straightened my leave out hair with a SEDU 










This is the amount of hair I left out.  I can side or middle part if I like.
My hair is braided in a circle with a U shaped part and my edges left out.  the lil front swoop you see if weave as well I like to layer the front of my weave. I find it helps for a more natural blend


----------



## angenoir (Dec 22, 2009)

Is anyone doing their own install???


----------



## LovelyRo (Dec 22, 2009)

@ Angenoir... I do my own!


----------



## ResultsMayVary (Dec 22, 2009)

Here is my install (I did it on my own  ) 
I wanted to go with something close to my natural texture so I wouldn't have to worry about blending, and I wanted it SL (just for a more realistic look)
Model Model Dream Weaver Afro Curl 10" (wet and wavy)
I paid $60 for 2 packs
(Its been a while since I've weaved up)
So if I can make it until the end of Jan with this I know I will be okay for this challenge


----------



## camilla (Dec 22, 2009)

angenoir said:


> Is anyone doing their own install???


yes this will be my second the first was REALLY nice i didnt take picts the hair tangled FAST so i took it out after 3 weeks 
BUT i will reinstall this weekend and post


----------



## PPGbubbles (Dec 22, 2009)

angenoir said:


> Is anyone doing their own install???


  yep! in the post above I did that myself! and will be doing my own throughout this challenge


----------



## PPGbubbles (Dec 22, 2009)

NaturallyVoguish said:


> Here is my install (I did it on my own  )
> I wanted to go with something close to my natural texture so I wouldn't have to worry about blending, and I wanted it SL (just for a more realistic look)
> Model Model Dream Weaver Afro Curl 10" (wet and wavy)
> I paid $60 for 2 packs
> ...


  Isnt that hair awesome! I use it for my kinky styles great for ppl sho arent ready to commit to AAMH or Hally creole curly prices....and I even reused the model model hair


----------



## angelgrl135 (Dec 22, 2009)

angelgrl135 said:


> Count me in! I think....
> 
> I've never had a full-head weave before so after I get the first one in January, if I don't like it then the plan below is null and void
> 
> ...




I got my install!! I have some better "before" pics but I have to find the cord to my camera so for now I'll just post what I had on my Iphone

In the white shirt was when i first used my Maxiglide 2 weeks ago.  I only used it on 6 so my roots weren't bone straight but pretty straight nonetheless.  In the pic with the hat on, I just blow dried it with no comb attachment right before I went to get the install.  I put the hat and scarf on to kind of smush down the roots since I didnt straighten them.  

The weave pic is with the bangs and red hat.  Sorry for the hat, the pic wasnt meant to really show off the weave (it was actually to show off my new bag  ).  I used Remi Goddess hair. It was 14 inches (but seemed longer)  and I had them trim it for shape.  Half way through I plan to get it cut to about shoulder length.

ETA: it's a full-head weave, no hair left out. (my first time ever doing it that way)


----------



## angenoir (Dec 22, 2009)

All4Tris said:


> @ Angenoir... I do my own!


 
Wow! All4Tris, that is great. I really want to try doing my own as I think I can. But my cornrows are usually not all that firm so I either have to try to do firmier ones or get someone to do the cornrows for me.


----------



## slim_thick (Dec 22, 2009)

I'm in- 
*Are you weaving it up for 6 or 12 months?*

*6 months, possibly 12 months



Regimen:

I plain on using a net to minimize the damage to my hair. washing every 7-10 days, Max.  Moisturizing underneath 4x a week.  Leave out hair everyday.  

Products you are using for your own hair and for your weave:

Own Hair- CON shampoo and conditioner diluted.  Doo-grow stimulating grow oil or just Jojoba and peppermint mixed. 

Weave- Depends, if its virgin or processed. I haven't decided yet. However, I will be sealing my wefts. 



End of challenge goal: 

To have stronger healthy strands in general.


Post a starting length picture:* 

Coming soon


----------



## Bella_Atl (Dec 22, 2009)

*Are you weaving it up for 6 or 12 months?*

*I'm going for the 6 months


Regimen:

Wash once per week  and air dry then flat iron. I'm using Belle Remy straight 1b/33


Products you are using for your own hair and for your weave:

Victoria's Secret So Sexy Shampoo/Conditioner. Using VS hair serum also. It is the best for weaves and it smell soooo sexy.  It takes out the weavy smell too! I also plan to henna in between re-installs


End of challenge goal: 

BSL 


Post a starting length picture:* 

*A pic from my jacked up hair cut yesterday!*


----------



## apemay1969 (Dec 22, 2009)

loulou82 said:


> Girl!  I suppose it's flattering but I'd be pissed if I came to her as a new client for KTs and they didn't come out like her previous "work". I was impressed by her weave pictures and would be ready to wring her neck if she jacked up my install given how much the hair cost.


 
That is pretty bogus.  I have an ex-friend that lied about whose hair she had done.  She was pretty bogus in her whole life so I 'barred' her. We used to use that term when we broke up with a boy back in the 80's.  She acted like I broke up with her.  I'm like girl, I got a man. 

Competition is pretty rough out there but if you do good work, it'll speak for itself.  She'll get her comeuppance when one of her clients slaps the taste out of her mouth.


----------



## apemay1969 (Dec 22, 2009)

Are you weaving it up for 6 or 12 months?
6 months


Regimen:
Moisturize triweekly with coconut oil/one weekly with MT for growth
Wash biweekly with baking soda/cone-free conditioner
Update when I know what the heck else I'm doing.



Products you are using for your own hair and for your weave:
don't know yet.  I'll update.


End of challenge goal: 
BSL - healthy or not - I claim healthy.  I don't even know where I am now because I have a Nefertiti neck, man shoulders and a big back.  Look how far away my shoulders are from my neck and how far my back is from my shoulders.  My shoulders are crooked because of my scoliosis.  I'm deflicted. 


Post a starting length picture: 




Cell phone picture of my raggedy ends.


----------



## Demi27 (Dec 22, 2009)

angenoir said:


> Is anyone doing their own install???



Yep. I did my own.


----------



## apemay1969 (Dec 22, 2009)

NaturallyVoguish said:


> Here is my install (I did it on my own  )
> I wanted to go with something close to my natural texture so I wouldn't have to worry about blending, and I wanted it SL (just for a more realistic look)
> Model Model Dream Weaver Afro Curl 10" (wet and wavy)
> I paid $60 for 2 packs
> ...


 
How is this hair because I want to buy some BSS afro hair for now and wait til tax time at the end of January to buy the hair that I really want?  Trifling, I know, but true.


----------



## apemay1969 (Dec 22, 2009)

honeybuni84 said:


> I already started..... just got my install that will take me into March


 
This looks nice.


----------



## honeybuni84 (Dec 23, 2009)

camilla said:


> * LOVE IT  *
> I think that the best compliment that you can give ANYone on a weave is that it looks like you r hair SOOOOOOOOO it looks like yours
> *stats please*  hair type and length




 This is laniks virgin curly and nature girl 2b that i brought from someone on BHM... I love this hair. its 18 inches in length and I colored the hair myself. I got developer and bleach, mixed the two together, read  BHM and LHCF threads on how to self color and went to work.. LOL it worked nicely...

 Most of the becky's think its my hair lol


----------



## bluediamond0829 (Dec 23, 2009)

Are you weaving it up for 6 or 12 months? I'm going for 6 months(hopefully I can make it which i believe i can) I usually wear my weaves for 2 months at the most.  


Regimen:  hmmmm thats a tuff one because i do get a little laxed when it comes to wearing weaves....but i plan to wash my hair with diluted shampoos once a month.  And then I plan on using the Hydratherma Naturals Follicle Invigorator.  


Products you are using for your own hair and for your weave: Again i don't have any special products that i use.  Maybe a diluted shampoo, but nothing special.  

End of challenge goal: Right now i dont know how to really measure im just above my shoulders.  So im not really big on length i just want to hope that I dont have any setbacks, that my hair is healthy, and thick and actual more shoulder length.  


Post a starting length picture: I'll come back and post...


----------



## smwrigh3 (Dec 23, 2009)

I am in!!! I am in for the full 12months!!!  I wear sew-in back to back for 6/8weeks at a time with 2/3 week breaks in btween.

Regimen: I spray my braids every night with aloe vera juice mixture. then moisturize with ORS in the bottle and seal with whateva oil I have near me! I wash once a week with diluted products [shampoo & conditioner]. I deep condition with heat on hair left out with heat for about an hr. Then I do leave ins...tie my scarf down on my hair left out [currently 20 weeks post ]. sit under the dryer until dry. then I braid into 2 cornrows. and rock a braid out for a week. I may or may not flat iron before braiding depends on how I feel.

I can't think of anything else~but I am super excited!


----------



## thatscuteright (Dec 23, 2009)

loulou82 said:


> I did. I bought AAMH Kinky Curly from:
> 
> http://www.allaboutmyhair.com/Store/



AAMH has has some gorgeous lace fronts but OMG on the prices.


----------



## Aveena (Dec 23, 2009)

As you can see I"m suffering a mild setback right now due to dryness and I hope that the weave (all braided up) will give me a good break from looking at it 

This is my starting pic.  I had kinky straight hair installed last night. 

















Ordered here: 
http://www.hairesthetic.com/hair_extensions/wefted/remy/kinkystraight.html

I sealed it with Fray Check that I got from Michaels before installation.  Shedding so far is ok.  We'll see how the Fray Check hold up.  So far I love this hair.  It's a little thick (the tracks are doubled) so next time I will split the tracks to make it a little thinner.


----------



## girlyprincess23 (Dec 23, 2009)

I think I will have to withdraw from this competition. I am just too scared for my hairline (and other places) and the possible damage from the braids! But I wish eveeryone luck!!


----------



## ResultsMayVary (Dec 23, 2009)

apemay1969 said:


> How is this hair because I want to buy some BSS afro hair for now and wait til tax time at the end of January to buy the hair that I really want?  Trifling, I know, but true.



So far the hair is "okay". The curls clump together and flatten out at night but I just spray it with water in the morning and it looks good as new, my only problem is the hair tangles easily  but for the price I paid I can deal with that lol


----------



## camilla (Dec 23, 2009)

NaturallyVoguish said:


> Is anyone getting a natural curl textured weave online? If so, where and what brand?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


  ON ANOTHER BOARD   they get from halleys curls,extensions plus,wagmans if you want more info pm me it is a little pricey BUT it is 100% virgin and will last for years if cared for properly


----------



## Rocky91 (Dec 24, 2009)

so i did my first self install!! woot woot!!
i think it turned out pretty well, but you guys will tell me the truth....when i get pics up.


----------



## loulou82 (Dec 24, 2009)

I got my weave did but I'm not 100% happy with the results... pics coming. On a brighter note, I loved the blow out I did on my natural hair.


----------



## yaya24 (Dec 24, 2009)

*Starting pic..lightly blown out fro 
*





*I just got my full sew in on Dec 21, 09 (no hair left out) reused my Goddess remi hair for the 2nd time*


----------



## Vintageglam (Dec 24, 2009)

Wow Blizzard !   This hair looks lush and very natural,  Just a few qu's does it matt or tangle and can it be re-used, washed easily etc etc?

TIA








Blizzard said:


> As you can see I"m suffering a mild setback right now due to dryness and I hope that the weave (all braided up) will give me a good break from looking at it
> 
> This is my starting pic.  I had kinky straight hair installed last night.
> 
> ...


----------



## scarcity21 (Dec 24, 2009)

yaya24 said:


> *Starting pic..lightly blown out fro *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

looks good...what braid pattern did u use? did u use a closure piece?


----------



## honeybuni84 (Dec 24, 2009)

angenoir said:


> @Demi and Loulou: Thanks for your responses. I feel more reassured about my edges now
> 
> Sorry ladies, I cannot post a starting pic at the moment as I am already in a sew-in. I will take a pic when I take it down and trim.
> 
> Thanks!





 i saw your question and wanted to respond..

 i wear full sew ins,  and my edges have survived.. i think it is all in the braiding pattern yours stylist uses... She uses very little tension and doesnt braid tightly there... 

 i have worn them for the better part of a year, and they have thickened and grown out..


----------



## yaya24 (Dec 24, 2009)

scarcity21 said:


> looks good...what braid pattern did u use? did u use a closure piece?



Thanks lady :wink2:

My braider did not use a closure (if you are talking a separate piece placed on the top), she just kept on sewing the hair in a circular motion on the top of my head into a closure (if that makes sense. Basically at the top of my head there is a little tiny "o". I'm talking TINY). Its very natural looking and not bumpy at all 

The weave in the back was sewn straight across. On top was sewn on circular.

*She braided straight back in the back section and in the front like this (I took a pic)*:


----------



## DiamondDivyne (Dec 24, 2009)

Ordered here: 
http://www.hairesthetic.com/hair_extensions/wefted/remy/kinkystraight.html



Blizzard, this hair looks lovely.  Does it flat iron straight?


----------



## Aveena (Dec 24, 2009)

stellagirl76 said:


> Wow Blizzard ! This hair looks lush and very natural, Just a few qu's does it matt or tangle and can it be re-used, washed easily etc etc?
> 
> TIA


 
I'm suprised at how well it blends with my relaxed texture!  I'm about 7weeks post relaxer and love it because I don't have to apply heat to the little bit of hair that I left out in the front.  

I washed and air dired this hair prior to installation so this was the finished product.  It is not matting so far so good!    detangles easily and I plan on reusing it for at least one more install.


----------



## Aveena (Dec 24, 2009)

DiamondDivyne said:


> Blizzard, this hair looks lovely. Does it flat iron straight?


 
I haven't flat ironed it yet.  This is airdried.  I used the curling iron on a small piece and it seemed to hold the curl well but I haven't had time to attempt to flat iron my whole head yet.  If I do I'll post  pics.


----------



## scarcity21 (Dec 24, 2009)

yaya24 said:


> Thanks lady :wink2:
> 
> My braider did not use a closure (if you are talking a separate piece placed on the top), she just kept on sewing the hair in a circular motion on the top of my head into a closure (if that makes sense. Basically at the top of my head there is a little tiny "o". I'm talking TINY). Its very natural looking and not bumpy at all
> 
> ...


 
Thanks so much!


----------



## Rocky91 (Dec 24, 2009)

loulou82 said:


> I got my weave did but I'm not 100% happy with the results... pics coming. On a brighter note, I loved the blow out I did on my natural hair.



ummmmm.....i love your blowout sooo much!! so freaking gorgeous! 
you've found a new fotki stalker in me. 
i can't wait to see your weave...


----------



## eocceas (Dec 25, 2009)

Installed 11-26-09 Milky Way 100% human hair Indian hair Wet & Wavy in 10" and 12"....It came out really nice and blended very well.


----------



## jlh48047 (Dec 25, 2009)

Hello ladies! I have been watching this thread for a minute and I am IN! I have been doing my own weave challenge for that last 5 going on six months as I am deployed overseas and this sand was killing my hair and I was washing to every other day and flat ironing as well all the time from the sweat and washing. With that said.....



*Are you weaving it up for 6 or 12 months?*

*12 months*

*Regimen:*

*Weaves with be installed every 6 to 8 weeks with little no time of in between. At 6 months will take down and assess and dust ends.*

*Relax edges with installs as needed for blending and relax hair underneath every other install. But will try to go 3 months + between relaxers. I use either ORS olive oil relaxer, or profective at home and my stylist uses syntonics or affirm ( i believe).*


*Wash once a week with any shampoo in my stash (pantene, mane and tail, olive oil, keracare, ...*

*DC once a week with a mix of Hawaiin silky protein conditioner, ORS mayonaise conditioner, pantene intense moisturizing conditioner.*

*Air dry hair with Foam wrap applied*

*Flat iron hairs that are out (edges)with ORS moisturizer lotion if using straight hair, use moisturizer/activator for wet and wavy hair.*

*Type of hair used will be all the brands that I have. Milky way platinium collection, fourbulous, yaky weave straight 12 & 14 inch, weave master 12 and 14 inch, milky way ole, SAGA gold 10 & 12, sensational premium now spanish wave, kinky curl and short cut series and model model short cut series. Ego remi hair in 12 in. Good price on black hair spray.com and there is an excellent sale on hair sisters right now. So I intend to use up my supply with is about 1 1/2 years work and replenish as well. So much for me using up my supply!! LOL! However I will start looking at indian hair and wagmans etc.*



*Products you are using for your own hair and for your weave:*

*Hair underneath will have the same regimen for shampoo and conditioner as above. But will use ORS anti-itch scalp oil, Sulfur 8 medicated scalp soution, profective scalp restoration deep down relief and templ restoration topical spray, will use ORS jojoba oil or soy oil as needed and with the braiding of install and on scalp where hair is left out as needed. I will also take a womens ultra or mega vitamin as well.*

*End of challenge goal: *

*Would like to be armpit length! My hair is currently right at shoulder or close to shoulder length. Or let's just say it can not be down in my military uniform because it goes below the bottom edge of my collar!*

*Post a starting length picture:* 

*This is a close as I can get as I have not taken out my current weave yet. I will in the beginning of Jan. and then post a pick as soon as I can with that. I just ask that you be a little patient with that picture as I will be traveling back to the united states (home)! Yea!!!! But will have the africans here to my first sew in of the year. Happy weaving ladies and did I mention I am brand new to this site and forum as well!*


----------



## apemay1969 (Dec 25, 2009)

eocceas said:


> Installed 11-26-09 Milky Way 100% human hair Indian hair Wet & Wavy in 10" and 12"....It came out really nice and blended very well.



I'm scurred of Milky Way but your hair does look nice.

Question - Did you wash this hair before you put it in?


----------



## yaya24 (Dec 25, 2009)

eocceas said:


> Installed 11-26-09 Milky Way 100% human hair Indian hair Wet & Wavy in 10" and 12"....It came out really nice and blended very well.



This looks great! I just received my shipment of this exact hair from Hairsisters.com (1 bag 12 inch 1b) and plan on using it on my Summer install. Ive read great reviews on the hair ( I have never been a milky way fan) I plan on sealing the wefts first before my install


----------



## missdemi (Dec 25, 2009)

So I'm gonna try my own Reneice grow your hair with Weaves regimen. I'm so excited. I always get to Collarbone length and do something stupid and get set back. Hopefully this will get me too APL and BEYOND...

*Are you weaving it up for 6 or 12 months*? _I plan to do a WHOLE year. Last time I tried the itchies made me stop after 5 months_

*Regimen:* _Full weave with lace/silk closure.  Self Wash Once a week and Professional Wash every other week. Moisturize Daily and Daily Megatek Use. I'm waiting to hear back from my stylist (I'm gonna try Shawndadee) to see what products she recommends. I will also be deep conditioning with Heat._

*Products you are using for your own hair and for your weave:* _Um I Want to use the Oyin Juice and Berries or Oyin Greg Juice (I'm open to recommendations) and I will be experimenting with different things for the itchies. (Sea Breeze, Witch Hazel, and Kimble Hair System's Scalp Relief Antiseptic). I will Also be Deep Conditioning with Heat Alternating with Protein and Moisture. Probably Mizani and KPax._


*End of challenge goal:* _1. 100% Healthy (Like Reniece's Hair Makeover's) No Split Ends or Breakage or Stress Spot. 2. Between APL And BSL. If I can get to APL by July (My Birthday) I will be happy!_

*Post a starting length picture:* _I don't have any pictures yet. I'm currently grazing Collarbone length and I want to get a REALLY GOOD trim so that my hair has a FRESH start. Plus I'm gonna buy a Length Check Tee._


----------



## scarcity21 (Dec 25, 2009)

Ill try to do my own weave b4 the 15th, if it looks good im in!


----------



## RoseGolden (Dec 25, 2009)

I'm in! I've already had my weave in since late November. I'm self installing and planning on keeping it up until my graduation in May. Starting pic is in the sig....i'm shooting for MBL or WL.


----------



## jlh48047 (Dec 25, 2009)

Ladies,  I live in Biloxi, MS and are wondering if anyone knows of anybody in that area that does weaves at a descent price?  Looks like my stylist is relocating on me.


----------



## sokoron (Dec 27, 2009)

I'm IN!!!!

Are you weaving it up for 6 or 12 months?
12!


Regimen: 
•Wash once a week in the shower with diluted shampoo.
•Deep condition weave and my own hair underneath once a week.
•Use Diluted Clarifying shampoo every 4th week
•I am thinking about co-washing 2X a week… I work out and sweat ALOT,
•Whenever I wash or co-wash, use my diluted leave in conditioner
•Moisturize 1 to 2 times daily
•All shampoos and co-washes will be done with an applicator bottle and all moisturizing and leave in conditioners will be done with a nozzle bottle. 
•Take out and reinstall weave every 6 to 8 weeks at the longest
•When taking out braids Wash with Clarifying shampoo. Strong protein treatment  wait 1-2 weeks at the latest to reinstall.
•HEALTHY HAIR FORM WITHIN: Drinking 1-2 protein shakes+ vitamins with soy milk daily, exercising regularly, at Least 2-3 bottles of water a day, increasing the fruit and vegetable intake, and limiting the CRAP in my diet. 

Products you are using for your own hair and for your weave: 

•Diluted WEN shampoo for my own hair 
•For co-washes: will use diluted Hair One or No rinse shampoo?
•For DC's will use ORS Pack or Organics by African best Cholesterol Tea-tree Oil
•For leave in: diluted aphrogee provitamin or diluted Motions Leave in
•For Daily moisture: (Dilute hair one and wild growth oil) And (diluted Netrogena Triple Moisture Daily cream and Wild growth oil.)

For the weave: I really don’t know yet… probably a cheapie depending on if I get straight or curly hair/

End of challenge goal: 
•To be a thick, healthy, even APL by January 1, 2011 (IN JESUS NAME!)



starting pic:

[IMG]http://i896.photobucket.com/albums/ac170/sokoron/hairjourney003-vi-1.jpg[/IMG]
IMG]http://i896.photobucket.com/albums/ac170/sokoron/hairjourney006-vi.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://i896.photobucket.com/albums/ac170/sokoron/hairjourney004-vi-1.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## phenomenalkei (Dec 27, 2009)

I would like to join. I will post my answers shortly.


----------



## jshug (Dec 27, 2009)

I'm in!!! Will post pics soon


----------



## missdemi (Dec 27, 2009)

missdemi said:


> So I'm gonna try my own Reneice grow your hair with Weaves regimen. I'm so excited. I always get to Collarbone length and do something stupid and get set back. Hopefully this will get me too APL and BEYOND...
> 
> *Are you weaving it up for 6 or 12 months*? _I plan to do a WHOLE year. Last time I tried the itchies made me stop after 5 months_
> 
> ...








This is an old picture but the length is EXACTLY the same. 

I'm about to start a Protein regimen to get my hair ready for the Sew-In. And if Anybody has comments on Atlanta Stylist please let me know. Currently I've heard of Amanda, Monique and Shawnda Dee. I'm looking for somebody that is going to want to help me grow my hair and encourage healthy hair practices.


----------



## MsLadyJ (Dec 27, 2009)

I am in. I was going to do this on my own but I love the group idea. I am not sure of my regimen just yet.  I am looking for someone in queens, NY who can do a good weave and encourages healthy hair care, any suggestions? I will use products off of her suggestion. I would also like to purchase a length check tee.

relaxed 4ab hair
Pantene Women of Color
Alter Ego
Aphogee
chi silk infusion
perfect for perm hair oil
mane and tail


----------



## missdemi (Dec 28, 2009)

Sorry The picture is SO big. Anybody Have Recommendations For Shampoo and Basic Conditioner. I will Probably be Using Strinillah and Fortigying Hair Masque for Deep COnditions.


----------



## phenomenalkei (Dec 28, 2009)

phenomenalkei said:


> I would like to join. I will post my answers shortly.


 
*Are you weaving it up for 6 or 12 months*? _I’m going to do 12 months. I get my curly weave on the 2nd. This should be interesting!_

*Regimen:*
*I plan to get a weave about every 8 weeks and give myself a week or two in between installs * 
_Co-wash with diluted conditioner twice a week_
_Shampoo and DC once a week_
_Thinking about getting some megatek_
_Massage and oil scalp daily_

*Products you are using for your own hair and for your weave:* I’m not sure what I will be using for my weave, but I will figure it out. Since I’m going with the curly weave I will be using moisturizer. I plan on using Keracare DC for my hair. V05 for my cowash, lavender oil and rosemary oil diluted with vitamin E for a scalp massage oil. 

*End of challenge goal:* To transition my hair to natural healthy hair, with no breakage or stress spots.


*Post a starting length picture: **Pending…I need to figure out how to post a pic.*


----------



## camilla (Dec 28, 2009)

*ok ladies up all night finishing the weave* 
u shape out full perimeter left out for a high pony if wanted outre indian loose wave at work will post straight pics tonight will wear straight for a while then wear wavy and post additiona picts 
color 1, 14 inches

here is the hair type

http://www.hairsisters.com/ver2/Vie...t=30&value1=indian&value2=0&value3=0&search=0


----------



## Go0dGirl08 (Dec 28, 2009)

I'm in! Gotta post answers later. Won't be able to post a start pic because I just got weaved up )


----------



## lawyer2be371 (Dec 28, 2009)

Regimen:

Im In


Products you are using for your own hair and for your weave:
Infusium 23 Carson Weave shampoo/Conditoner
Megatek...

End of challenge goal: december 2010 MBL


Post a starting length picture: Will be back with pictures.....IM BACK
Weave Installed











My hair starting length Dec 2009


----------



## QueenHav (Dec 28, 2009)

*
Are you weaving it up for 6 or 12 months?* 6 months

*Regimen:* If wearing my hair wavy, I mist it with water+coconut oil daily. If wearing my straight, I apply a very small amount of coconut oil 2 x per week to weaved hair. 2-3 x per week, I put MegaTek+coconut oil on my natural hair. I wash the weave every 2-4 weeks. 

*Products you are using for your own hair and for your weave:* 
My hair: MegaTek, coconut oil, Profectiv Anti Itch Serum
Weave: water, coconut oil, Aussie Leave-In Mousse or Chi Serum

*End of challenge goal:* Full APL in the back, Nape Length in the front, healthy ends throughout 

Post a starting length picture: Tomorrow, I forgot my cord for my camera :-(


----------



## precious-olivia (Dec 28, 2009)

I'm putting my full head sew-in on the 30th  I'm excited!!!


----------



## bella gee (Dec 28, 2009)

*Count me in!

Are you weaving it up for 6 or 12 months? 6 months


Regimen:  sew-in w/ horse shoe and edges left out, kept in 8-10 weeks, maybe up to 12 weeks, depending on quality of hair installed


Products you are using for your own hair and for your weave:
giovanni shampoo
i might make some Moe Gro Oil to oil my hair, 
ill update on this

 

End of challenge goal: growing out some layers, thicker ends.


Post a starting length picture




*


----------



## apemay1969 (Dec 29, 2009)

I sewed in my hair on Saturday. I didn't know what the heck I was doing so I put in an SOS on facebook to the girl that does my hair usually.  I'm wearing a headband til I hear from her.  The hair is pretty though but it doesn't blend.  It's like I have on a wig.  My husband is not pleased.


----------



## SUPER SWEET (Dec 29, 2009)

*Help! *I need suggestions. I want to self install but i CANNOT cornrow at all. What should I do to hold the tracks on?


----------



## Caychica (Dec 29, 2009)

Are you weaving it up for 6 or 12 months?
12

Regimen:
Install for 2 months at a time. Shampoo and deep condition every two weeks, moisturize/oil as needed. Maybe cowash. After take down, protein treatment & deep condition. 

Products you are using for your own hair and for your weave:
Shea butter, ors olive oil creme, infusium, aussie moist, ors replenishing packs, doo gro oil, softsheen curl moisturizer, ors oil sheen, aphogee

End of challenge goal:
full APL

Post a starting length picture:


----------



## PPGbubbles (Dec 30, 2009)

apemay1969 said:


> I sewed in my hair on Saturday. I didn't know what the heck I was doing so I put in an SOS on facebook to the girl that does my hair usually. I'm wearing a headband til I hear from her. The hair is pretty though but it doesn't blend. It's like I have on a wig. My husband is not pleased.


 
What type of hair did you use?


----------



## yaya24 (Dec 30, 2009)

Today I cowashed the sew in with JASON tea tree conditioner. I decided to skip the shampoo for the entire time of the install and only cowash between the braids with the conditioner and then wash the hair with poo.

between my tracks I am using surge 14 moisture aide. I have chosen this as my growth aide substitution because I do not want the oiliness and smell that comes with my sulfur mix


----------



## scarcity21 (Dec 30, 2009)

QueenHav said:


> *Are you weaving it up for 6 or 12 months?* 6 months
> 
> *Regimen:* If wearing my hair wavy, I mist it with water+coconut oil daily. If wearing my straight, I apply a very small amount of coconut oil 2 x per week to weaved hair. 2-3 x per week, I put MegaTek+coconut oil on my natural hair. I wash the weave every 2-4 weeks.
> 
> ...


 
Nice!!! im nat 4B also...is this a full sewin? partial? what kinda hair is it?did u use a closure? if yes, what kind?  detais plssssssssss?


----------



## loulou82 (Dec 30, 2009)

girlyprincess23 said:


> I think I will have to withdraw from this competition. I am just too scared for my hairline (and other places) and the possible damage from the braids! But I wish eveeryone luck!!



Sad to see you go but good luck to you in whatever you decide to do. 



Bella_Atl said:


> Post a starting length picture:[/B]
> 
> *A pic from my jacked up hair cut yesterday!*



The stylist did you wrong. Your hair was beautiful. You're still left with a great starting length to rebound from though.



camilla said:


> ************LADIES IF POSSIBLE PLEASE INCLUDE YOUR STATS HAIR BRAND,TEXTURE  AND LENGTH * *THIS WILL HELP ALOT OF PEOPLE TO CHOOSE A TEXTURE OR EDUCATE THOSE WHO ARE NEW TO WEAVES************



IA this will really help.



missdemi said:


> Sorry The picture is SO big. Anybody Have Recommendations For Shampoo and Basic Conditioner. I will Probably be Using Strinillah and Fortigying Hair Masque for Deep COnditions.



HV Strinillah Conditioner is a good choice. As for shampoo I've used the same brand for more than two years (Elucence Moisture Balancing Shampoo). But the other ladies have listed several others... CON comes to mind.



lawyer2be371 said:


> Weave Installed



Your weave is fire! I love the color. 



apemay1969 said:


> I sewed in my hair on Saturday. I didn't know what the heck I was doing so I put in an SOS on facebook to the girl that does my hair usually.  I'm wearing a headband til I hear from her.  The hair is pretty though but it doesn't blend.  It's like I have on a wig.  My husband is not pleased.



Where exactly did you go wrong? On the braiding or the weaving. Did your girl get back to you yet?


----------



## loulou82 (Dec 30, 2009)

This is my install. I LOVE the hair. It's so soft and has not tangled on me. I'll have to find another stylist when I re-install though. I'm not happy with how it's installed. I ordered AAMH KC in 22 inches. I would suggest 2 bundles: http://www.allaboutmyhair.com/Store/)






Before Co-Washing.






After Co-Washing






Nape hair pinned up.

I tried to upload more but the files are coming out huge. I added them to my Fotki though.


----------



## LovelyRo (Dec 30, 2009)

I love it Loulou!!!!


----------



## Rocky91 (Dec 30, 2009)

loulou-it's so pretty!!
i saw the other pics in your fotki-i'm soooo jealous....i wish i had the cash for that.


----------



## loulou82 (Dec 30, 2009)

Rocky91 said:


> loulou-it's so pretty!!
> i saw the other pics in your fotki-i'm soooo jealous....i wish i had the cash for that.



Thanks Rocky. Trust that I hoping this hair lasts me the whole year!


----------



## scarcity21 (Dec 30, 2009)

yea i loved this hair too ...however I didnt keep up with maintenance
That length looks real good loulou...what braid pattern did ur stylist use and how much was left out ?


----------



## polished07 (Dec 30, 2009)

Here is my starting pic, I have some bss hair in right now until I make my purchase next indian hair purchase, Im going back with halleys no more laniks for me, Im dying to try that Gentle wave relaxed hair they have any who this is just a chin length bob, Ive had it in for about 3 wks and Ill keep in another 2 wks until I take down to relax, after I relax my hair will be out for about 4 -6 wks and back in a sew in!


----------



## F8THINHIM (Dec 30, 2009)

I just finished my install.  I plan on taking good care of this hair so that it lasts me a good while!  I got the hair and closure from Halley's Curls and I love it.  It's the Salon Relaxed, and it feels so natural - like it could be mine .


----------



## ResultsMayVary (Dec 31, 2009)

Umm I have to back out of this challenge, I am taking my sew in out tomorrow morning and finding a half wig. Because:

It itched too much and no matter how much I washed it, it still itched. 
Then I purchased some itching/moisturizing relief spray and it only worked for a few minutes. 
So in the end, I scratched (I mean really scratched with pens, bobby pins, whatever) and now I have scalp scabs 

But I wish you all the best of luck .. I'll be rooting for you from the sidelines!


----------



## newbiemom (Dec 31, 2009)

I got my weave installed yesterday. I am shoulder legnth and I will post pics as soon as I figure out how to get it from my camera phone.I hope to be apl by the end of this challenge. I know I have lofty goals but who knows. 

Shampoo: Pantene anti dandruff
conditioner:AO Honeysucle Rose 
ORS deep conditioner 3 x per month
ORS oil moisturizer and hawaian silky 14 
mn and goo drow oil as growth aide


----------



## precious-olivia (Dec 31, 2009)

Here's my 1/3 weave install for the first 4 months of this 12 months challenge.


----------



## BGT (Dec 31, 2009)

I am going to join  I am going to get a sew-in in mid-January to help with a 16-week stretch and I'm going to get it re-installed in summer. I'll post pics later


----------



## Bella02 (Dec 31, 2009)

This looks like fun. I wore weaves as my protective style in 2009 and received great progress so count me in if it's not too late. 

Are you weaving it up for 6 or 12 months?
12 months

*Regimen:*
Keeping it simple since it worked so well in my 2009 journey

Shampoo: Every 6-8 weeks with each reinstall
Co Wash & Deep condition weekly
Moisturize 3 times a week
Sealing with essential oil mixture
Light dusting as needed to avoid single strand knots and split ends.
Trimming Twice—March (_this will be my first trim at a stylist since beginning my journey in Jan. 09_) and December

*Products you are using for your own hair and for your weave:*
Shampoo & Conditioner: Aubrey Organics Honey Suckle Rose Moisturizing Shampoo and Conditioner- my hair & Weave
Deep Conditioner: ORS Replenishing Conditioner- my hair only
Moisturizers: ORS Shea Butter or Olive Oil Moisturizers- my hair only
Oils: Almond, Coconut, Jojoba, and Peppermint Oil Mix—my hair only
Castor oil- edges only
Nutregena Triple Moisture Conditioner and Shampoo—weave (when wearing it curly) 

*End of challenge goal: *
Longest layers BSL

*Starting Pic:*
*Taken late Nov/ Early Dec--* was about 1/2 inch shy of APL at my longest layer.


----------



## Thann (Jan 1, 2010)

precious-olivia-

Your installl is so pretty and full of body! What type of hair did you use?


----------



## precious-olivia (Jan 1, 2010)

Thann said:


> precious-olivia-
> 
> Your installl is so pretty and full of body! What type of hair did you use?



Thank you, I used the cheap kind of hair though but, I always seem to get 4 months worth of it.

It was Sensationnel Premium Now 100% Human Hair Yaki Weave


----------



## TheCoilWhisperer (Jan 1, 2010)

To all the ladies in Atlanta....

Beauty Master in the Camp Creek plaza is having a 20% sale on Remi Goddess hair and other products. 

The sale person didn't know when the sale would be over so get it in while you can.

Happy Shopping!


----------



## jenaccess (Jan 1, 2010)

* challenge* 

*Are you weaving it up for 6 or 12 months?
12 months

Regimen:
Prepoo, Shampoo and condition weekly. Clarify and protien treatment monthly. Moisturize daily. Continue with dieting, excersizing and taling Calcium 1000mg with vitamin D and magnesium, Omega3, Folic Acid 800mg, Vitamin E and a Hair Skin & Nails vitamin. Drink 32 oz water and eat plenty of fruit, vegetables and whole grains.

Products you are using for your own hair and for your weaverepoo with coconut oil or Avacado butter. Shampoo and condition with Mizani products. Infusium 23 leave in and African Royal oil spray. I will braid all my hair up doing a net weave using Indian Remy Hair in the Kinky curly.


End of challenge goal: 
BSL

Post a starting length picture:* I cut about 2-3 inches off
_
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





_________________
* challenge*


----------



## plzgrow (Jan 2, 2010)

I am so joining.. I plan to do the whole 12 mths count me in. I got a sew in currently. But plan to be so fresh and fly in a week. will update with pic.


----------



## SouthernStunner (Jan 2, 2010)

I just got my hair and my apt. is 15 Jan. I am soooooo excited!!!

Question for you ladies.  I will be 4.5 mos post relaxer when I get my install, should I blow dry and flat iron before getting it done?  And if you say yes my concern would be when I do my first wash or co wash wouldnt the braids (my hair) shrink up and then be really loose?

This is my first install so I will be asking alot of questions!


----------



## SouthernStunner (Jan 2, 2010)

Bump>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## loulou82 (Jan 2, 2010)

SouthernStunner said:


> I just got my hair and my apt. is 15 Jan. I am soooooo excited!!!
> 
> Question for you ladies.  I will be 4.5 mos post relaxer when I get my install, should I blow dry and flat iron before getting it done?  And if you say yes my concern would be when I do my first wash or co wash wouldnt the braids (my hair) shrink up and then be really loose?
> 
> This is my first install so I will be asking alot of questions!



I think a blow out would be all you need. I don't see the benefit of flat ironing just to braid it for a weave. I also would not worry about the hair shrinking up after the first co wash but that's based on my experience. I got a weave 9 months into my transition and my tracks didn't become loose until week 3/4 (I washed weekly). When relaxed, I've worn a weave for 8 months (redoing) every 2 months and it did not become loose. I also blew dry before each installation.


----------



## amerAKAn_dream (Jan 2, 2010)

SouthernStunner said:


> I just got my hair and my apt. is 15 Jan. I am soooooo excited!!!
> 
> Question for you ladies.  I will be 4.5 mos post relaxer when I get my install, should I blow dry and flat iron before getting it done?  And if you say yes my concern would be when I do my first wash or co wash wouldnt the braids (my hair) shrink up and then be really loose?
> 
> This is my first install so I will be asking alot of questions!



You should only have to blow dry your hair. Congrats on your first install!


----------



## loulou82 (Jan 2, 2010)

*Challenge Update:


Thank you ladies for joining the challenge! We have a great mix of weave newbies and vets. Also thank you for posting starting pics, eveyone's hair look great to begin with so I'm excited to see the end results.

Sign Up for the challenge ends MONDAY 01.04.10. ​*


----------



## lady djm (Jan 3, 2010)

This came just in time.  I already have an appt scheduled on the 15th so you can count me in.

I plan to do a six month challenge

My Regimen I'm not quite sure about just yet.  I only had weave one other time and that was some years ago.  I know I will still continue to get my hair done every two weeks.

Products for weave: unsure besides going to get my hair done
Products for naked hair:  prepoo with cocasta oil, coconut oil shampoo and conditioner, hairveda deep conditioner, cantu shea butter leave in conditioner, JBCO

hair goal:  APL?

starting length:  SL (pic is below)


----------



## carlana25 (Jan 3, 2010)

wait for my extension -plus hair will be getting hair done next week 
  Are you weaving it up for 6 or 12 months?
 _12 months_


Regimen:
 _Wash once a month- W/ Diluted Shampoo and DC W/ Alter Ego Impac ego
ovation creme rinse Moisturize daily_. 


Products you are using for your own hair and for your weave: 
 _My weave moistuirizer is a mix of aloe vera juice, msm powder, gylcerin, infusium 23, tea tree oil, peppermint oil, and African Royal Hot Six Oil oct/mn/mt /jbco

_

End of challenge goal:  _the floor_


Post a starting length picture: _See Attached_











[AT TACH]53154[/ATTACH]


----------



## AdoreMsK67 (Jan 3, 2010)

AdoreMsK67 said:


> Hi ladies! Count me in..This will be my very first Challenge whoohoo! I've been transitioning since March 08, so this will be a great support system for me.
> 
> *Are you weaving it up for 6 or 12 months?*
> 12 Months..all the way!
> ...



I'm what I'd like to consider myself a conservative weave wearer. My hair is braided in the bee hive pattern and I wear it in a bun of some sort 99% of the time. 

I'm looking for stylish head bands other than those found at target and most BSS. They break so easy to me. Can anyone suggest some other good places I can find nice looking hair candy??

Here is my starting picture, took 12/30/09


----------



## Demi27 (Jan 3, 2010)

AdoreMsK67 said:


> I'm what I'd like to consider myself a conservative weave wearer. My hair is braided in the bee hive pattern and I wear it in a bun of some sort 99% of the time.
> 
> I'm looking for stylish head bands other than those found at target and most BSS. They break so easy to me. Can anyone suggest some other good places I can find nice looking hair candy??
> 
> Here is my starting picture, took 12/30/09




It's funny, but the majority of the headbands that I've purchased have been from the Dollar Store, and they've never broken.  I used to wear a lot of fabric headbands and the plastic ones with the elastic (the ones that fit around your entire head).  They never broke on me while the ones from Wal-Mart did.  I still have them. Go figure.


----------



## bluwatersoul (Jan 3, 2010)

*Here is my starting shot after removing my last install. 

I detangled with LOTS of conditioner, washed, dc'ed, and let it air dry. I feel that I picked up more thickness - alot more thickness -than any length, although this crazy shrinkage is very deceptive. 

I want to adjust my products a little after seeing Renieces drool worthy bun video and try Hydrathermals. This time of year my hair is so thirsty!*
[IMG]http://i245.photobucket.com/albums/gg58/bluwatersoul/hair2-1-1-1.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## jalen0216 (Jan 3, 2010)

*Are you weaving it up for 6 or 12 months? Just to start I would say 6 months I got my weave done on Dec 31, 2009.


Regimen:
 I will wash once every 10-12 days and on wash days I will dc (diluted). I will spray my braids 2-3x a week.  *

*Products you are using for your own hair and for your weave:S-curl and I will continue taking vitamins. 


End of challenge goal: 
 I would like to be at APL to BSL

Post a starting length picture:* 





__________________


----------



## BGT (Jan 3, 2010)

Question:

I am planning on using Halley's Curls Gentle Wave Relaxed tracks. The last sew-in I got was BSS brand Black Diamond. I used 1 1/4 packs of 12 inches and that gave me BSL. I wanted to use a closure this time to give me more versatility and I wanted to use 10 inches as well. With the last sew-in I got, my stylist doubled up the tracks she sewed in and it was very thick (unnaturally full). By the time it thinned out after shedding, it had a more natural thickness. So i'm going to ask her not to double the wefts. Do you think I should order just 4 oz along with the closure?


----------



## Oyekade (Jan 3, 2010)

I have a sew in now that I installed myself on 12/28. I used chinese light yaki that I ordered from china. I love the texture, it matches my hair to the T and no shedding so far.

Are you weaving it up for 6 or 12 months?

I will like to take baby step. I will start with 6 months and if it is agreeing with me, I will proceed on to 12 months


Regimen:
Weave/Leave out

I will be washing every 4 day. Styling with be roller setting with flexi-rod, flatiron etc. Moisturize at least once a day. I will be keeping the extension in for 5-8 weeks. I will also be using BKT between installments

Products you are using for your own hair and for your weave:
Weave/Leave Out
Prepoo: Coconut oil
Shampoo with Aveda Damage Remedy or Joico KPak
Deep Conditioner: Silicon Mix
Leave in: Silicon Mix

End of challenge goal: If I don't cut off my relaxed ends, I will like to be full SL. If I do cut off them off, I will like to be full NL


Post a starting length picture:
I am new, so I have no clue on how to post picture. I will try to figure it out, but I am currently EL


----------



## camilla (Jan 3, 2010)

**UPDATE WEAVE***
Weave self installed dec 27th outre indian hair ib loose wave whole perim left out with horsehoe

startin pic
and different styles i will post more pics when i wash to show the wave pattern of the hair


----------



## Prisangela (Jan 3, 2010)

Checking in...

I installed mine on the 22nd of December, so it's coming out third week of march

I'll keep y'all posted


----------



## jalen0216 (Jan 3, 2010)

Here's a look at my new install:

Back










Front






I thought I would take a few pictures before wrapping it for the night.


----------



## bella♥tia♥marie (Jan 3, 2010)

*Please add me! *

*Are you weaving it up for 6 or 12 months?
i'd better do the 6 months...and if i decide to do the next 6 months... i will 

Regimen:
um... i don't really know yet-i'll edit later!*
*
Products you are using for your own hair and for your weave:
again, i don't really know yet.

End of challenge goal: 
full healthy apl

Post a starting length picture:
i'm transitioning to texlax... and i've been having problems with breakage at the demarcation line and shedding... so i'm not really sure what my plan of action is just yet!*


----------



## Caychica (Jan 3, 2010)

Install #1. 18" SENSATIONNEL Goddess Remi French wvg
I didnt leave any hair out on the sides. Just the U in front & nape. 

Sorry if the pic isnt really clear, used my webcam.


----------



## Num1chocolate (Jan 4, 2010)

I am a newbie at this so I will give it a try.

Are you weaving it up for 6 or 12 months?

I am going for 6 months

Regimen:

Wash hair every 2 weeks and Moisturize daily


Products you are using for your own hair and for your weave:

For my hair I am using Surge Moisturizer Aide, MTG, Africas Best Herbal Oil, Elasta QP and Softee Signature Growth Oils (Thickning and Stimulating).

For my weave:
2 packs of Hair Topic Premium Body #1 12-14"
I just use Smooth Shine Mousse and Oil Free Wig Shine. 

End of challenge goal:
At least 3 inches of growth.

Post a starting length picture:

_____For some reason all my pic files are too large that I took with my digital cam. I recently signed up for Fotiki so I will have pics on there. Updat I figured out how to resize pics 
_____________
http://public.fotki.com/num1chocolate/


----------



## Forever in Bloom (Jan 4, 2010)

I can't remember if I joined or not, but add me if I didn't. I've decided to wear a weave, and after I take it out after 3 months I will wear a lace front for 2 weeks to give my hair a rest, then back in the weave goes!


----------



## angenoir (Jan 4, 2010)

Hi!

Can someone please giv eme some tips on how I can keep a sew-in in for 3 months? I am usually dying to take mine down by week 6 and the longest I have ever gone was 9 weeks.

I am in a chinese remi straight install now and I really want to try and keep it in till end of Feb or Mid March.

I shampoo and condition every two weeks or as necessary.

It is a full head install with no hair left out.

I spritz every other day with Avocado Mist or Aphogee Tea Tree.


----------



## slim_thick (Jan 4, 2010)

Starting Pic.. I had to cut all the dry, dead ends.  Freshly washed and air dried.

I will installing hair Tonight.


----------



## loulou82 (Jan 4, 2010)

Prisangela said:


> Checking in...
> 
> I installed mine on the 22nd of December, so it's coming out third week of march
> 
> I'll keep y'all posted



We installed on the same day. My take-down is in late March too. I''m planning a trip to Atlanta and going to make it business and pleasure and get my weave re-done.



angenoir said:


> Hi!
> 
> Can someone please giv eme some tips on how I can keep a sew-in in for 3 months? I am usually dying to take mine down by week 6 and the longest I have ever gone was 9 weeks.
> 
> ...



My installs last longer when I do a full wash and DC every 2-3 weeks. My braids start becoming loose around 4 weeks so I'll retighten it to extend the life. I try to be delicate with the weave by wrapping it/ tying it down at night and detangling regularly. My problem is usually not the the hair lasting but me getting sick of the weave and wanting to see my own hair. Then it just comes down to will.


Sign Up Ends Today! If you're thinking about joining come on in. 
​


----------



## slim_thick (Jan 4, 2010)

How do you re-tighten the braids without taking out the weave?


----------



## loulou82 (Jan 4, 2010)

slim_thick said:


> How do you re-tighten the braids without taking out the weave?



There's different ways depending on your braid pattern. One way is to take out a few tracks to tighten the braids and re-install the tracks. My previous stylist didn't undo my braids though. She went back over my braids with thread and needle and re-sewed. I guess she just reinforced the braid and weave with more thread. However she does it, the braids lay flat against my head again. I'd have to ask her the exact technique because I've never did my own re-tightening.


----------



## pureebony (Jan 4, 2010)

I'm in I'm in!!!!!!!!!!!!!

weaving for 12 months


I will washa nd deep condition every 2 weeks, moisurize 3 times a week and apply growth mix to scalp using app bottle.

Trim if needed out of weave, and take 1/2 week break inbetween.

I will be using MTG, Megatek and other oils (wil update this later)

retain at all growth and healthy thick hair.

Starting length in siggy xx


----------



## amarestar86 (Jan 4, 2010)

Hi everyone, 
I've recently transitioned to subscriptionhood  on this site just to join this challenge, so I'm hoping for some pretty fantastic results.
I'll have to come back to post my starting pic a little later, but here's my other info for now:


Are you weaving it up for 6 or 12 months?
12 months


Regimen:
moisturize and seal every other day
wash and deep condition every 2 weeks.
Trim every 3 months or as needed
I'll be wearing new installs for 4-8 weeks at a time with 2 weeks resting periods in between when I'll be "wigging" it


Products you are using for your own hair and for your weave:
My hair:
Moisture - good ol' H2O
Sealant - home mix of jojoba, coconut and olive oils
Shampoo and conditioner - Aussie Moist shampoo and conditioner 

Weave care : Organic Root Stimulator Olive Oil Sheen Spray 


End of challenge goal:
Armpit length


Post a starting length picture:
Coming soon!!!!!


----------



## Chocsmile (Jan 4, 2010)

Hi I would like to be included in this hair challenge. I am strongly considering going natural and plan weaving up my hair for a hair. If I see great progress I will transition.

 Are you weaving it up for 6 or 12 months?
12 months, but will let my hair breath for 2 wks between each weave.


Regimen:
Wash twice a month at dominican salon 

Products you are using for your own hair and for your weave: 
Jane Carters Nourish and Shine on Edges and roots, glycerin and rose water spray on my braided hair 2x a wk, and castor oil on my nape (its broken off and dry). Silken Chile heat protectant on my own hear that is left out in the weave if it needs to be flat ironed.

My weave-Nairobi Sheen spray when needed. No products on weave, I like it bouncy. 


End of challenge goal: Collar bone


Post a starting length picture: My hair is in weave. My starting length is about the same as in my avatar.


----------



## onerarejewel (Jan 4, 2010)

I, too, recently subscribed at this time because of the weave it up challenge.  Count me in...and I will post my info later tonight, but I wanted to be included.  

I had this super long post typed, but dagnabbit if my internet didn't shut down when I tried to log onto Photobucket so I could add my pics.  

I'm just really not in the mood to type all that over again at this very minute, so give me an hour or two of recoup time and I'll give all my stats!


----------



## otegwu (Jan 4, 2010)

im gonna join, if not to late,

 I'm currently wearing a weave that was installed on the 28th December

six or 12 months?
weaving for 6 months

Regime?
deep condition and steam every 2 weeks,seal with oil 
spray every other night with aussie moisture mist
when weave is taken down, light protein treatment 
leave out for 1-2 weeks and re apply weave 

Products?
keeping it limited, 
Srays
aussie moisture mist
water mixed with Hello Hydration,

EVOO for sealing

Conditioners 

DPR11 deep conditioner 
light protein to be decided motions cpr + ?

for the weave the aussie will be fine.


End of challenge goal?
APL streched 

i will post a picture in early feb when I take this weave down, good luck guys


----------



## onerarejewel (Jan 4, 2010)

Okay, sorry I don't have any accurate length check photos because I rarely get my hair pressed, so my pics are with senegalese twists removed and after a wash/blowdry.

6 or 12 months?
I'll commit to 6 months....I'm really tempted to say 12, but seeing as how this is my first challenge I am going to take baby steps.  Can I up it to 12 and still be included once I hit my 6 month mark?

Regime:
My regime is nothing special.  I'll wash every 1-2 weeks unless sweat or product buildup, (or some kind of hazmat accident at my work..lol) dictates more frequent washing.  I use WEN Fig and Hello Hydration conditioner on my hair for washing and conditioning. I alternate several oils, moisturizers, and homemade concoctions depending on what my hair needs....too many to list right now...still recovering from internet crash..
My weave IH.com natural curly 16" doesn't like product, so I may be able to get away with a light oil, or WEN,  but it likes nothing else...maybe I'm too heavy handed?

I take daily 3000-6000 mg of Spirulina, 1000-2000 mg of Chlorella, 5000IU of vitamin D3, 90 mg of Co Q10, 1300 mg of Flaxseed oil, and EPA/DHA Fish oil.  When I remember I swallow 1-2 raw eggs, usually as first meal and when funds are right I love, love, LOVE Bolthouse Green Goodness, and Mocha Cappucino.

End of Challenge goal:
My end of challenge goal is BSL, I think.  I really can't tell from the pics but I think I'm grazing APL blowdried...maybe you ladies can chime in and let me know, cuz I'm a total newbie at this.  So I guess I'm shooting for BSL blowdried.

http://[IMG]http://i192.photobucket.com/albums/z177/calijewels_pics/startmyhairjourney003-1.jpg[/IMG]







[/IMG]
Ok, my newbieness is showing...I've read and tried and tried and can't get my pics to show up....what am I doing wrong...Photobucket, resized, IMG code, copied and pasted....any suggestions????  This is me and my computer right now....


----------



## onerarejewel (Jan 4, 2010)

Testing new method...
OK, my computer and I may be friends again...
LadyEuphoria007  Thank you for posting how to attach the thumbnails


----------



## SUPER SWEET (Jan 4, 2010)

How long do you let your hair rest before installing another weave?One day, a week, two weeks ect... When you let it rest what do you do?  Buns,wigs, 1/2 wigs ect....


----------



## Oyekade (Jan 5, 2010)

ms.sweetevie said:


> How long do you let your hair rest before installing another weave?One day, a week, two weeks ect... When you let it rest what do you do?  Buns,wigs, 1/2 wigs ect....




They usually recommend 1-2wks before next installment after take down


----------



## Forever in Bloom (Jan 5, 2010)

I finally figured out where my stylist works now. She recently left the company I work for (a gym where we have a spa and salon) and is now working somewhere else.

I will call her to set up an appointment to have her braid my hair in a circular pattern this week, then see her next Friday to have her put my weave in. It's TOO much in one day with braiding and weaving!

Until then, I will wear a lace front for a week until she can install my weave.


----------



## jwhitley6 (Jan 5, 2010)

Please count me in.  My starting length is still close to that in my siggy...unfortunately. I will post new starting length pics tomorrow and get weaved up on Thursday. I'm using Sensationnel Premium Now Wet & Curly hair in 14in.  I will probably cut it a little.

6 or 12 months?
Since I've never worn a weave before, I'll commit to 6 months.  I'll see how I feel as time progresses.

Regime:
Wash every 1-2 weeks (not sure what shampoo/con yet...still researching). I'll also use my new Bhringraj oil blend on my scalp ever couple of days.  

End of Challenge goal:
Full APL (hopefully BSL).


----------



## PreteeBella (Jan 5, 2010)

Oh it's 3:30am. I hope you slide me on in lol! I said I was going to join a challenge this year and since I am a long term stretcher (21+ weeks always), this one requires minimal effort! 

Are you weaving it up for 6 or 12 months?
*12 months - Perming tomorrow so next perm will be in July and next one will likely be January*

Regimen:
*Moisturize every other day, or three days; Wash once a week or once every week and a half
*
Products you are using for your own hair and for your weave:
*Weave:
Creme of Nature Green Top Shampoo/ Nourishing Conditioner
Suave Humectress

Own hair:
Chi Silk Infusion*
*S-curl*
*Silicon Mix*
*Amla Oil*
*Pending decision on Shampoo for hair - currently looking for a new one
*
End of challenge goal:
*APL+ (by December 2010)*

Post a starting length picture:
*Starting pic is from 2-10-09; I have had weave in since then and am actually getting a perm in the morning. If I am not too lazy, I will update my pic! 
*


----------



## scarcity21 (Jan 5, 2010)

scarcity21 said:


> Ill try to do my own weave b4 the 15th, if it looks good im in!


Scratch that...I bought some expensive hair and im getting it installed tomorrow. I have an appt @ 330 today for a trim/cut...ill post my starting pics and stats when I get home today


My hair is natural 4b .

I had a cut yesterday to neck length.


Are you weaving it up for 6 or 12 months?
*6 months to start, then re evaluate later*

Regimen:
*Wash every 2 weeks with watered down moist. conditioner and alternate with watered down aphogee 2 min followed by moist. condish. not use poo to wash.*

*Wear the weave for 2- 3 months, and re-install after 1- 2 weeks.*

*NO trims only slight dustings. *


Products you are using for your own hair and for your weave:
*: My scalp ;Apply BT 2-3x a week.*
*My hair; African Royale braid spray + coconut and JBCO *
*Weave hair*

; cantu leave in conditioning creme, scurl
*Supplements:*

*Multi-Vitamin*

*Chlorella*

*Fish oils*
*Increasing protein intake & protein shakes*

End of challenge goal: 
*SL *


Post a starting length picture: 
*later tonight*


----------



## pureebony (Jan 5, 2010)

Hey Ladies, does anyonw know of the best hair brands to get? right now i am limited as they dont sell extension plus where i am....

could you all let me know the best long asting yaki weaves around please?

Thanks. xx


----------



## jwhitley6 (Jan 5, 2010)

Ladies, I get my install on Thursday (my first ever!). I have a couple of question:

1. Is my hair too straight? Should I add some type of hair cream, protective spray, etc. 

2. Should I be worried about the weave thread cutting my hair? Is there any way I can minimize damage to my fine strands?

3. Anything else I should know??

Thanks in advance!

By the way, this is my starting point (freshly trimmed 1/4/10):


----------



## missdemi (Jan 5, 2010)

has anybody used steam with their weave? the bronner bros show is coming up and im wondering if they have hair steamers and would it even make sense for me to cop one with a weave installed.


----------



## loulou82 (Jan 5, 2010)

PreteeBella said:


> Oh it's 3:30am. I hope you slide me on in lol! I said I was going to join a challenge this year and since I am a long term stretcher (21+ weeks always), this one requires minimal effort!
> [/B]



Hold it right there.... strolling in 3 hours late!  Naw, I'm just playing.  Welcome to the challenge!


----------



## loulou82 (Jan 5, 2010)

missdemi said:


> has anybody used steam with their weave? the bronner bros show is coming up and im wondering if they have hair steamers and would it even make sense for me to cop one with a weave installed.



I have a steamer but haven't used it on my weave. I'll have to try that out.


----------



## loulou82 (Jan 5, 2010)

jwhitley6 said:


> Ladies, I get my install on Thursday (my first ever!). I have a couple of question:
> 
> 1. Is my hair too straight? Should I add some type of hair cream, protective spray, etc.
> 
> ...



I think your hair looks great! I've never experienced the thread cutting/ damaging my own hair. Hopefully the other ladies chime in.


----------



## PreteeBella (Jan 6, 2010)

loulou82 said:


> Hold it right there.... strolling in 3 hours late!  Naw, I'm just playing.  Welcome to the challenge!


 
Ooooooh girl uh you know I'm in that time zone that's 4hrs late.....uhm wherever that may be!!!!!!


----------



## Naija-Queen (Jan 6, 2010)

My First Challenge!! I'm in!


----------



## jwhitley6 (Jan 6, 2010)

Bumping...


----------



## Rocky91 (Jan 6, 2010)

jwhitley6 said:


> Ladies, I get my install on Thursday (my first ever!). I have a couple of question:
> 
> 1. Is my hair too straight? Should I add some type of hair cream, protective spray, etc.
> 
> ...


i'm such a weave beginner, but i'll try to help out as much as i can.
1. if your stylist is fine with it, then that's okay. personally, i prefer braiding on hair that is only blowdried but still has a bit of texture. you can add some moisture or oil if you like. i always oil my scalp with castor oil and coconut oil before getting a weave.
2. nope-i have fine strands as well and they haven't been damaged by weave thread.
3. ummm...have fun??  that's pretty much all i've got...Hope this helps a little bit!


----------



## beauti (Jan 6, 2010)

*wow! i forgot about this challenge!  

okay i still have the same install. i'm really bored with it but i will keep it till the  end of this month

this afternoon i washed my hair, conditioned for like ten minutes in the shower w/ White Rain Lavender Vanilla...omg! LUV it!  then i sprayed that aphogee keratin stuff all over my leave-out hair, along with this Dr. Miracle braid spray all over my braids. then i applied a little mixture of the lavender vanilla and carrot oil all over my wet weave hair.

here's a pic of my self-install, pic taken last week*


----------



## Oyekade (Jan 6, 2010)

missdemi said:


> has anybody used steam with their weave? the bronner bros show is coming up and im wondering if they have hair steamers and would it even make sense for me to cop one with a weave installed.



I am actually under the steamer right now. I have steamed with my sew in at least 4 times now without any problem


----------



## scarcity21 (Jan 6, 2010)

scarcity21 said:


> Scratch that...I bought some expensive hair and im getting it installed tomorrow. I have an appt @ 330 today for a trim/cut...ill post my starting pics and stats when I get home today
> 
> 
> My hair is natural 4b .
> ...


 

guess u cant add pics to edited posts? urghh


----------



## jwhitley6 (Jan 6, 2010)

Rocky91 said:


> i'm such a weave beginner, but i'll try to help out as much as i can.
> 1. if your stylist is fine with it, then that's okay. personally, i prefer braiding on hair that is only blowdried but still has a bit of texture. you can add some moisture or oil if you like. i always oil my scalp with castor oil and coconut oil before getting a weave.
> 2. nope-i have fine strands as well and they haven't been damaged by weave thread.
> 3. ummm...have fun??  that's pretty much all i've got...Hope this helps a little bit!


 
Thanks, girl!  I'm nervous...{biting nails}.  

One other thing...This hair I got is kinda light for 1b (#1 was too dark, though).  Do you think a cellophane will work to blend it with my hair more or do I need a real hair color??


----------



## Rocky91 (Jan 6, 2010)

jwhitley6 said:


> Thanks, girl!  I'm nervous...{biting nails}.
> 
> One other thing...This hair I got is kinda light for 1b (#1 was too dark, though).  Do you think a cellophane will work to blend it with my hair more or do I need a real hair color??


*bites my own nails* lol
ummm...i don't know much about cellophanes..if they deposit color, then yea, it should work.
but i'd just go with a rinse...i wish some semi-permanent color experts would chime in.


----------



## WaterMoccasin (Jan 7, 2010)

I'm in!

*Are you weaving it up for 6 or 12 months?
*Start with 6 months- I want to do it for 12, but I'll take it a half-year at a time
*

Regimen: *Moisturize hair underneath, take out weave when I feel it's time to take out, treat/condition own hair, reinstall no later than 2 weeks after taking weave out
* 

Products you are using for your own hair and for your weave: 
*Own hair: doogro, CFC instant moisturizer. Haven't figured out what I'm going to do with weave hair*


End of challenge goal: *Full BSL, good amount of growth of natural hair since I plan to leave the relaxer alone*


Post a starting length picture:* coming soon


----------



## lushlady (Jan 7, 2010)

A newbie to the forum but have been lurking for a while. Looks like I just missed the deadline for this challenge.  Wish you the best with this challenge ladies.


----------



## scarcity21 (Jan 7, 2010)

misslaraj said:


> A newbie to the forum but have been lurking for a while. Looks like I just missed the deadline for this challenge. Wish you the best with this challenge ladies.


 im sure u can still join as long as u install b4 the 15th


----------



## scarcity21 (Jan 7, 2010)

i finally got my hair sew in yesterday, tried to add pics last night but i kept clicking 'manage attachments' link and it would not work....any suggestions?


----------



## Vintageglam (Jan 7, 2010)

scarcity21 said:


> i finally got my hair sew in yesterday, tried to add pics last night but i kept clicking 'manage attachments' link and it would not work....any suggestions?




Link to your Fotki if you have one?


----------



## carolb21 (Jan 7, 2010)

Ladies,
Can I still join this challenge?  I just had Reniece do my second install and I would love to sign up for six months.  She is absolutely remarkable the way she installs and finishes a weave.  My girlfriend who I had not seen in a while thought my hair had grown out.......

Just let me know and I will post pics and my routine.  If not I will lurk in this thread and learn.......

Thanks again.


----------



## pureebony (Jan 7, 2010)

carolb21 said:


> Ladies,
> Can I still join this challenge?  I just had Reniece do my second install and I would love to sign up for six months.  She is absolutely remarkable the way she installs and finishes a weave.  My girlfriend who I had not seen in a while thought my hair had grown out.......
> 
> Just let me know and I will post pics and my routine.  If not I will lurk in this thread and learn.......
> ...



What is her braid pattern, like how does she do it?

Im totally in aww of her work but have to do my own weaves.


----------



## polished07 (Jan 7, 2010)

No updates ladies, Im getting my hair done saturday but will be back weaved up in 4 wks, still looking for a vendor, I loves Halley's, Im thinking 18 and 20 inches of gentle wave relaxed hybrid, or Wagmans wavy or Indianhair.net wavy in the same length, I have an ok stash of laniks wavy and old Halleys Indian wavy in 16in to add some fullness, I want really nice layers, Im getting it done for dallas next month and cant wait, any suggestions ladies??? I heard indianhair.net is hit or miss but a couple of chics hair I saw are gorgeous and Im used to taking care of indian hair, I just dont want to walk around looking an HAM lol !


----------



## camilla (Jan 7, 2010)

camilla said:


> **UPDATE WEAVE***
> Weave self installed dec 27th outre indian hair ib loose wave whole perim left out with horsehoe
> 
> startin pic
> and different styles i will post more pics when i wash to show the wave pattern of the hair


 






update just co washed will post curly pics later at work right now


----------



## yaya24 (Jan 7, 2010)

I will be cowasing/ ACV my weave this weekend. Nothing much to report. I am still using my applicator bottle to apply moisture to my braided hair.

So far sooo good. I am sure I will be able to keep these in until March 19


----------



## amerAKAn_dream (Jan 7, 2010)

Shampooed and DC'ed last night. Will be re-installing this hair (vigin Indian) next week.


----------



## LovelyRo (Jan 7, 2010)

beauti said:


> *wow! i forgot about this challenge!  *
> 
> *okay i still have the same install. i'm really bored with it but i will keep it till the end of this month*
> 
> ...


 
Hey, what kind of hair is that?  It looks so natural!


----------



## DiamondDivyne (Jan 7, 2010)

pureebony said:


> What is her braid pattern, like how does she do it?
> 
> Im totally in aww of her work but have to do my own weaves.


 

I would love to know this as well, since I will be doing my own install.


----------



## beauti (Jan 7, 2010)

*All4Tris...thnx girl! i get it from a local bss. Its Called Isis Savvy collection and the wrapping is red. Very good hair but it sheds SO bad! But its really good hair, matches very well, blends perfectly! I have horse-shoe out,edges out, and nape out. I've been wearing my hair in a high messy bun this whole week. HTH!*


----------



## loulou82 (Jan 7, 2010)

Challenge Update 01.07.10:


We have all our challengers! No more will be accepted. Thank you ladies for updating and posting your info. ​

_______________________________________________________________________________
Here's the info for the OP:

*Weave It Up Challenge 2010*
(January 15 2010- June 15 2010 for 6 month participants)
(January 15 2010- January 15 2011 for 12 month participants) 


Weaving your hair is one of the ultimate protective styles for retaining hair length. I’m starting this challenge for those ladies who want to braid it up, then weave it, and leave it alone. The benefit of the challenge is to allow your hair to rest while avoiding heat, over-manipulation and overall damage. By leaving your hair alone it has nothing to do but RETAIN LENGTH!​
The Rules:​*1. Install your weave *(it can be full or partial/ curly, kinky, or straight) 

*2. Shampoo hair at least once a month*

_Instructions on how to shampoo hair while in a weave._

Take an applicator bottle and dilute your shampoo with water. Lift each track and squirt the shampoo under the weave. It will create an almost instant lather, then GENTLY massage your scalp in between the track to loosen dirt, debris, and build up. Rinse.)

*3. Moisturize your braided hair at least 2-3x a week*

_Instructions on how to moisturize hair._

Lightly mist your favorite watery moisturizer or leave in and apply to braided hair or;
Create your own moisturizer by diluting a light conditioner and spritzing your braided hair or;
Use an applicator bottle filled with your preferred moisturizer and apply to braided hair.

Product suggestions include African Royale Braid Spray, Infusium 23, Aphogee Pro-Vitamin Leave In Conditioner, or a mix of part water/conditioner (VO5 or Suave)/ aloe vera juice/ and/or oil.

*4. Keep trimming to a bare minimum. *You can dust your ends for knots and splits before each installation. 

*5. Leave your weave in for an appropriate amount of time. *Up to three months is ideal. Trying to push the install beyond four months increases the likelihood of matting and tangles.

*6. Shampoo and Deep Condition your hair after each removal and before each installation.*

*7. Re-install weave within 1-3 weeks upon removal.*

*8. Check in regularly, motivate, discuss, and post pictures of your beautiful hair and installs.* 


Helpful Links (Updated 12.30.09):

Ediese's Do's and Don't of Weave Care

Reniece the Weavologist's FAQs

How to Maintain Weave for Several Months

Nichi's Successful Install

Amaka127's Weave Regimen

Basic Weave Care

Weave Care FAQs

How to Care for a Weave

Sealing Weft Tutorial

Battling the Itchies

Tips for Taking Down Sew In

Pictures of Sew Ins

Weave Challenge 2008

Weave Challenge 2007

Weave Challenge 2006


THIS IS A 6 or 12 MONTH CHALLENGE. Please have your weave installed by January 15, 2010. Only two pictures are required: a starting picture of your own hair and an ending picture. I will keep track and ladies who fail to post either picture will be ! Where's the fun if we cannot see the results? Although only two pictures are required I highly encourage everyone to post pictures of their installs, new growth, hair porn, progress, etc. in order the keep the thread interesting and informative.

I will start a thread in June (for 6 month participants) and December (for 12 month participants) for "before and after" progress pictures and add the link to the original thread. I realize that everyone will be on different schedules as far as their installations go so starting the thread a month before the end of each session will give everyone time to get their progress pictures in.​
*Paste the following info if you’re up for the challenge* 

*Are you weaving it up for 6 or 12 months?


Regimen:


Products you are using for your own hair and for your weave:


End of challenge goal: 


Post a starting length picture:*


----------



## scarcity21 (Jan 7, 2010)

here is the link to my before and installation pics...im back at NL apparently my ends were horrible, the stylist cut 3-4 inches of damaged ends...never again
I inserted the link to my (abandoned fotki) since for some reason the "manage attachments " button is still not working

http://public.fotki.com/scarcity21-2/5th-yr-natural/


----------



## sokoron (Jan 7, 2010)

These are before flatironing. FYI I know these pics are blurry, I wish I could clear them up so you could see how natural this texture loks! I used Extensions plus relaxed texture. It even moves in the wind like real hair. It was so expensive, but when I overheard some ladies whispering about how they wish there hair would grow like mine, it was ALL worth it.... I'm definatley claimin this hair I paid enough for it. I will post clearer pictures later

]http://i896.photobucket.com/albums/ac170/sokoron/EP%20sew%20in/2010-01-07100627.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://i896.photobucket.com/albums/ac170/sokoron/EP%20sew%20in/2010-01-07100536.jpg[/IMG]

This is after flatironing

[IMG]http://i896.photobucket.com/albums/ac170/sokoron/EP%20sew%20in/2010-01-07175828.jpg[/IMG]

IMG]http://i896.photobucket.com/albums/ac170/sokoron/EP%20sew%20in/2010-01-07175820.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## sokoron (Jan 7, 2010)

more pics that wouldnt fit in first post

Before flatiron

[IMG]http://i896.photobucket.com/albums/ac170/sokoron/EP%20sew%20in/2010-01-07100627.jpg[/IMG


after flatiron

[IMG]http://i896.photobucket.com/albums/ac170/sokoron/EP%20sew%20in/2010-01-07175820.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## TheCoilWhisperer (Jan 7, 2010)

Thanks for posting cause I'm been strongly thinking about investing in EP hair for my next install. I think I'll will. 



sokoron said:


> These are before flatironing. FYI I know these pics are blurry, I wish I could clear them up so you could see how natural this texture loks! I used Extensions plus relaxed texture. It even moves in the wind like real hair. It was so expensive, but when I overheard some ladies whispering about how they wish there hair would grow like mine, it was ALL worth it.... I'm definatley claimin this hair I paid enough for it. I will post clearer pictures later
> 
> ]http://i896.photobucket.com/albums/ac170/sokoron/EP%20sew%20in/2010-01-07100627.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> ...


----------



## amerAKAn_dream (Jan 7, 2010)

That's some pretty hair!


----------



## Diam0ndiva (Jan 8, 2010)

im such a slacker.. i have had my weave in sense 1/1/10 and still no pics..lol.. welp let me get them posted


----------



## apemay1969 (Jan 8, 2010)

I'm going to have to bow out.  After all this research and money spent, I realized that I just do not like hair in my head that I can't take out every night.  Or at least after a few days.  I'm going to protective style with wigs, short term weaves, covered buns and phony ponies until summer time.  

I will be watchin' ya, though.


----------



## Forever in Bloom (Jan 8, 2010)

I ordered my Creole Curly hair this morning (they're $15 off), hopefully it'll be here by the 15th for my stylist to install 

She'll be braiding my hair at Gould's Salon this coming Sunday, so my head doesn't have to endure so much in one day.

I could never loc because my hair doesn't seem to want to, which is a good thing. I'll probably keep this sucker in for 3 months  We'll see...


----------



## DiamondDivyne (Jan 8, 2010)

scarcity21 said:


> here is the link to my before and installation pics...im back at NL apparently my ends were horrible, the stylist cut 3-4 inches of damaged ends...never again
> I inserted the link to my (abandoned fotki) since for some reason the "manage attachments " button is still not working
> 
> http://public.fotki.com/scarcity21-2/5th-yr-natural/


 
Wow, I looked at your photos.  What hair did you use?  Nice job!


----------



## scarcity21 (Jan 8, 2010)

DiamondDivyne said:


> Wow, I looked at your photos. What hair did you use? Nice job!


 Thanks! Its the bobraz straight out the pack...I intend to wear it straight for a couple days...ill update my fotki with pics once I wet it


----------



## DiamondDivyne (Jan 8, 2010)

Scarcity, I can't wait to see that hair straightened. I'm doing self-installs and planned on using that hair for my next install (I'm transitioning)


----------



## scarcity21 (Jan 8, 2010)

DiamondDivyne said:


> Scarcity, I can't wait to see that hair straightened. I'm doing self-installs and planned on using that hair for my next install (I'm transitioning)


 
Do u mean curly?


----------



## Demi27 (Jan 8, 2010)

scarcity21 said:


> Thanks! Its the bobraz straight out the pack...I intend to wear it straight for a couple days...ill update my fotki with pics once I wet it



I am thinking about using that hair in the future. A lot of the ladies on BHM love it because of the texture.


----------



## Num1chocolate (Jan 10, 2010)

On this Weave it up journey, my hair itches sooooo bad that I am waking up in my sleep to scratch my head. Anybody else having this head itch problem?

Does it mean my hair is growing?

I am taking 3000 mcg of Biotin and Centrum daily. 
Also, using Wild Growth oil with the other products as stated when joining this challenge.


----------



## Caychica (Jan 10, 2010)

Washed & airdried yesterday then flat iron the left out hair.


----------



## Demi27 (Jan 10, 2010)

Num1chocolate said:


> On this Weave it up journey, my hair itches sooooo bad that I am waking up in my sleep to scratch my head. Anybody else having this head itch problem?
> 
> Does it mean my hair is growing?
> 
> ...



For me, I've noticed that my hair itches anytime I cornrow it (weave or no weave). Also, if the thread is touching my scalp, it will cause my head to itch horribly!

Since I've installed my weave using a net, I have very little itching at all.


----------



## newbiemom (Jan 10, 2010)

I have a problem, I want to stay in this challenge but my dh hates my hair. He hates weaves and idk if I can  have him giving me the "wtf" face for 12 months.


----------



## scarcity21 (Jan 10, 2010)

Demi 1974 said:


> I am thinking about using that hair in the future. A lot of the ladies on BHM love it because of the texture.


 This is my 1st time using it and I love the texture too, a lot of people have been complimenting...lol


----------



## scarcity21 (Jan 10, 2010)

newbiemom said:


> I have a problem, I want to stay in this challenge but my dh hates my hair. He hates weaves and idk if I can have him giving me the "wtf" face for 12 months.


 Well, can u hang for atleast 6 months? He might turn around once he sees the hair u retained after 6 months


----------



## TheCoilWhisperer (Jan 10, 2010)

YAY! I have my install!! 

I used Remi Goddess 10" in a color 4 and 2. My stylist used a net and I have some pics of that if any one cares to see. I love it though I may ask her to cut some off so it doesn't look SO wiggie.  

I have some pics:


----------



## SUPER SWEET (Jan 10, 2010)

BreakageInAtlanta said:


> YAY! I have my install!!
> 
> I used Remi Goddess 10" in a color 4 and 2. My stylist used a net and I have some pics of that if any one cares to see. I love it though I may ask her to cut some off so it doesn't look SO wiggie.
> 
> I have some pics:



i love the mix of color


----------



## beauti (Jan 11, 2010)

Caychica said:


> Washed & airdried yesterday then flat iron the left out hair.


 *caychica this is so pretty! what kind of hair is this, if u dont mind sharing?? very pretty! *


----------



## jlh48047 (Jan 11, 2010)

Hello again?  Okay I had my install done on the 7th of January.  I used milky way platinum collection remy touch hair in 1b and 2 at 12 inches.  I am unable to post my install pic as I have packed some of my things for my redeployment back to the united states.  I will try to post a pic was back on us soil and able to unpack my bags. I will try to locate my camara before then.

I have a few questions.  How long can you leave a weave in safely?  Will it be ok if I re-install immediately after taking down a weave, washing and deep conditioning?


----------



## scarcity21 (Jan 11, 2010)

BreakageInAtlanta said:


> YAY! I have my install!!
> 
> I used Remi Goddess 10" in a color 4 and 2. My stylist used a net and I have some pics of that if any one cares to see. I love it though I may ask her to cut some off so it doesn't look SO wiggie.
> 
> I have some pics:


I like it, did she use a closure?


----------



## **Glamourlicious** (Jan 11, 2010)

I still have not taken down my first weave.

Money is funny.  I will soon.  Money comes first.


----------



## camilla (Jan 11, 2010)

BreakageInAtlanta said:


> YAY! I have my install!!
> 
> I used Remi Goddess 10" in a color 4 and 2. My stylist used a net and I have some pics of that if any one cares to see. I love it though I may ask her to cut some off so it doesn't look SO wiggie.
> 
> I have some pics:


 

Very nice looks natural


----------



## camilla (Jan 11, 2010)

Caychica said:


> Washed & airdried yesterday then flat iron the left out hair.


 

  :kewlpics:I LOVE THIS WHAT TYPE OF HAIR IS THIS???? I love wavy hair


----------



## amerAKAn_dream (Jan 11, 2010)

I can't find the rules of this challenge. Was this for sew-ins only, because I've decided that my hair can't deal with sew-ins anymore and will be using half-wigs from now on.


----------



## DiamondDivyne (Jan 11, 2010)

scarcity21 said:


> Do u mean curly?


 
No, I meant flat ironed.  Was it flat ironed in that pic?  I want/need to see it flat ironed to see if it will blend with transitioning hair.  My hair still retains a bit of texture - barely visible, unless it is being blended with silky straight hair - and I wanted to know if the Bohyme Brazilian retained a bit of texture when straightened.


----------



## Vintageglam (Jan 11, 2010)

BreakageInAtlanta said:


> YAY! I have my install!!
> 
> I used Remi Goddess 10" in a color 4 and 2. My stylist used a net and I have some pics of that if any one cares to see. I love it though I may ask her to cut some off so it doesn't look SO wiggie.
> 
> I have some pics:



This is beautiful !!!

Btw if and when you decide to cut it off you don't have to sacrifice length... (esp if you want to reuse the hair).  Just ask her to thin it out into more wispy layers to make it look more natural.  Check out Nichi's threads to see what I mean.


----------



## loulou82 (Jan 11, 2010)

amerAKAn_dream said:


> I can't find the rules of this challenge. Was this for sew-ins only, because I've decided that my hair can't deal with sew-ins anymore and will be using half-wigs from now on.



I moved the rules to another post a few pages back. The challenge is for sew ins. Sorry the sew in didn't work out. I found two threads though that are for wig or half-wigs:

Wig Challenge 2010

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=426986&highlight=wig+challenge


Half Wig Support:

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=425568


----------



## loulou82 (Jan 11, 2010)

jlh48047 said:


> I have a few questions.  How long can you leave a weave in safely?  Will it be ok if I re-install immediately after taking down a weave, washing and deep conditioning?



You can leave a weave in safely for 10-12 weeks if you are diligent with the up-keep. Others recommend 6-8 weeks. I suggest giving your hair at least a 1-2 week break before re-installing.


----------



## scarcity21 (Jan 11, 2010)

DiamondDivyne said:


> No, I meant flat ironed. Was it flat ironed in that pic? I want/need to see it flat ironed to see if it will blend with transitioning hair. My hair still retains a bit of texture - barely visible, unless it is being blended with silky straight hair - and I wanted to know if the Bohyme Brazilian retained a bit of texture when straightened.


 
Oh I see what you're saying...but ooooh gurl, i dont know if Im gonna be re straightening once I wash (curly)...seems like too much work or maybe I'm just lazyIf i decide to, you know I'll post pics. Im sure someone on BHM has done this successfully though


----------



## Reece Nicole (Jan 11, 2010)

Sorry ladies Im late to post pics of my install. I wanted to look fly for New Years so I went ahead and had it done on 12/30/09. My friend did it and I used Halleys Curls Gentle wavy. I dont have any pics taken the day of the install but I do have some candids from New Years. Ill repost my starting pic from the last time I got my hair professionally straightened along with pics of my install.  Please excuse my goofy expression in the last pic.


----------



## Rocky91 (Jan 11, 2010)

Reece Nicole said:


> Sorry ladies Im late to post pics of my install. I wanted to look fly for New Years so I went ahead and had it done on 12/30/09. My friend did it and I used Halleys Curls Gentle wavy. I dont have any pics taken the day of the install but I do have some candids from New Years. Ill repost my starting pic from the last time I got my hair professionally straightened along with pics of my install.  Please excuse my goofy expression in the last pic.


^^so cute!! it looks really natural.. i love your expression...trust me, my friends are always catching me looking crazy @ parties...i have to go through their cameras and delete those pics


----------



## Vintageglam (Jan 11, 2010)

Reece Nicole said:


> Sorry ladies Im late to post pics of my install. I wanted to look fly for New Years so I went ahead and had it done on 12/30/09. My friend did it and I used Halleys Curls Gentle wavy. I dont have any pics taken the day of the install but I do have some candids from New Years. Ill repost my starting pic from the last time I got my hair professionally straightened along with pics of my install.  Please excuse my goofy expression in the last pic.



Nice !!!


----------



## Caychica (Jan 11, 2010)

beauti said:


> *caychica this is so pretty! what kind of hair is this, if u dont mind sharing?? very pretty! *





camilla said:


> I LOVE THIS WHAT TYPE OF HAIR IS THIS???? I love wavy hair




Thank you. I dont mind at all. It's [FONT=arial, helvetica]Sensationnel Goddess Remi French Wvg 18' [/FONT]


----------



## mEmYSELFaNDj (Jan 11, 2010)

jlh48047 said:


> I have a few questions. How long can you leave a weave in safely? Will it be ok if I re-install immediately after taking down a weave, washing and deep conditioning?


 
It really depends on how you are taking care of your hair underneath as well as how prone to matting and tangling your hair is. I've seen people such as Pamera on fotki leave her install in for 5-6 months with no problem. But most people suggest not to go past 3 months. I usually don't go past 3 months, but thats because Im dying to take it out by then. Also I dont see a problem with taking down an install and re-installing right away. I do that everytime. But I do take one day to wash, prepoo, and DC in between installs. But again what works for one person may not work for everyone.


----------



## TheCoilWhisperer (Jan 11, 2010)

scarcity21 said:


> I like it, did she use a closure?



Yep, she closed it up. (I hope I answered this question LOL)



camilla said:


> Very nice looks natural



Well thank you!!



stellagirl76 said:


> This is beautiful !!!
> 
> Btw if and when you decide to cut it off you don't have to sacrifice length... (esp if you want to reuse the hair).  Just ask her to thin it out into more wispy layers to make it look more natural.  Check out Nichi's threads to see what I mean.



You know, she said something to me about wispy the layers but I told her we can do it for my next wash. I figured I'd enjoy for a little bit. 

BUT! I find that the hair is itchy 



ms.sweetevie said:


> i love the mix of color



Thank you!  I thought I was doing something by not getting a 1B LOL


----------



## DiamondDivyne (Jan 12, 2010)

Okay, here is a pic of my first self-install.  I will aim to keep it in for 4 weeks.  This is right after I installed it, prior to flat ironing my natural hair, or the exensions.  It's a bit long.  I will probably cut it (or go to get it cut) half-way through the time it will be in - maybe in a couple weeks.  I work it to work today in a bun.  I wore it out Saturday and Sunday.  I'm not used to weave so I had a tendency to keep pointing it out to people.  My own mother looked at me and said "you sure do have a lot of hair."  (I rarely wear my natural hair out and straight so even those closest to me don't really know how long my hair is.)

Specs:

Motown Tress HH Kinky (10"/1B - this hair was more of a dark brown than the 1B I'm used to)


----------



## scarcity21 (Jan 12, 2010)

DiamondDivyne said:


> Okay, here is a pic of my first self-install. I will aim to keep it in for 4 weeks. This is right after I installed it, prior to flat ironing my natural hair, or the exensions. It's a bit long. I will probably cut it (or go to get it cut) half-way through the time it will be in - maybe in a couple weeks. I work it to work today in a bun. I wore it out Saturday and Sunday. I'm not used to weave so I had a tendency to keep pointing it out to people. My own mother looked at me and said "you sure do have a lot of hair." (I rarely wear my natural hair out and straight so even those closest to me don't really know how long my hair is.)
> 
> Specs:
> 
> Motown Tress HH Kinky (10"/1B - this hair was more of a dark brown than the 1B I'm used to)


 Looks natural, is it a partial? I really need to stop being scared and start doing my own installs


----------



## scarcity21 (Jan 12, 2010)

BreakageInAtlanta said:


> Yep, she closed it up. (I hope I answered this question LOL)
> 
> 
> LOL...I meant did she use a separate closure piece at the crown or front of your hair?


----------



## DiamondDivyne (Jan 12, 2010)

scarcity21 said:


> Looks natural, is it a partial? I really need to stop being scared and start doing my own installs


 
Nope, it's not a partial.  It's a full weave.  I have about 1/4 inch of the edges and nape out with about a 3 x 2 inch horseshoe at the top.  Next time I will probably do a larger horeshoe.It's definitely a learning process.  The hair I used was inexpensive.  I do plan on going up in hair quality eventually, but not until maybe the 3rd month in.  I had to tighten some tracks last night...and it's only been in since Saturday.  erplexed But again, this is my first self-install.

I say go for it girl!  Start out with reasonably priced hair, and then go up in quality as you learn and get better.

I braided my base Friday night (took about 30 mins). Then sewed on Saturday...took about 2 hours I believe.


----------



## scarcity21 (Jan 12, 2010)

DiamondDivyne said:


> Nope, it's not a partial. It's a full weave. I have about 1/4 inch of the edges and nape out with about a 3 x 2 inch horseshoe at the top. Next time I will probably do a larger horeshoe.It's definitely a learning process. The hair I used was inexpensive. I do plan on going up in hair quality eventually, but not until maybe the 3rd month in. I had to tighten some tracks last night...and it's only been in since Saturday. erplexed But again, this is my first self-install.
> 
> I say go for it girl! Start out with reasonably priced hair, and then go up in quality as you learn and get better.
> 
> I braided my base Friday night (took about 30 mins). Then sewed on Saturday...took about 2 hours I believe.


Maybe when I take this one out sometime in April.
I thought when u leave hair out the perimeter and horseshoe = Partial? and when u leave no real hair out = Full weave?


----------



## DiamondDivyne (Jan 12, 2010)

scarcity21 said:


> Maybe when I take this one out sometime in April.
> I thought when u leave hair out the perimeter and horseshoe = Partial? and when u leave no real hair out = Full weave?


 
A full weave is when you leave the perimeter and horseshoe (the perimeter is optional), a full-head weave is no natural hair out.  A partial is when you have hair between your wefts.  So for instance, if I had a braid with a weft attached I would then have about 1/2 - 2 inch of my natural hair over it, then I would do another braid and attach a weft, covered by my natural hair, etc. 

I hope that makes sense.


----------



## yaya24 (Jan 12, 2010)

BreakageInAtlanta said:


> YAY! I have my install!!
> 
> I used Remi Goddess 10" in a color 4 and 2. My stylist used a net and I have some pics of that if any one cares to see. I love it though I may ask her to cut some off so it doesn't look SO wiggie.
> 
> I have some pics:


 
Cute Install


----------



## hairhere (Jan 12, 2010)

Did anyone use Milky Way or Janet Human hair yaky perm? If so how did you find it?


----------



## scarcity21 (Jan 12, 2010)

DiamondDivyne said:


> A full weave is when you leave the perimeter and horseshoe (the perimeter is optional), a full-head weave is no natural hair out. A partial is when you have hair between your wefts. So for instance, if I had a braid with a weft attached I would then have about 1/2 - 2 inch of my natural hair over it, then I would do another braid and attach a weft, covered by my natural hair, etc.
> 
> I hope that makes sense.


 
Yes it doesoh wow...u learn sth new everyday....I guess i have a full weave then (but no horseshoe was left out only the perimeter)


----------



## Oyekade (Jan 12, 2010)

DiamondDivyne said:


> Nope, it's not a partial.  It's a full weave.  I have about 1/4 inch of the edges and nape out with about a 3 x 2 inch horseshoe at the top.  Next time I will probably do a larger horeshoe.It's definitely a learning process.  The hair I used was inexpensive.  I do plan on going up in hair quality eventually, but not until maybe the 3rd month in.  I had to tighten some tracks last night...and it's only been in since Saturday.  erplexed But again, this is my first self-install.
> 
> I say go for it girl!  Start out with reasonably priced hair, and then go up in quality as you learn and get better.
> 
> I braided my base Friday night (took about 30 mins). Then sewed on Saturday...took about 2 hours I believe.




I self installed also, but I practice using cheap janet collection hair, the first one the thread started coming loose by the 2nd day and after a wk i took it out. the second installment last longer, about 4wks. then i invested in good remy hair that i bought from china. Practice does make my installment look better. just practice practice practice


----------



## Oyekade (Jan 12, 2010)

hairhere said:


> Did anyone use Milky Way or Janet Human hair yaky perm? If so how did you find it?




I have heard very bad review on milky way from BHM, but I have used Janet before, it shed. If u are using it for a short-term installment 2-4wks, u will be good


----------



## hairhere (Jan 12, 2010)

Oyekade said:


> I have heard very bad review on milky way from BHM, but I have used Janet before, it shed. If u are using it for a short-term installment 2-4wks, u will be good



Interesting...the girl who is doing my hair told me to get these brands and I plan to keep the install in (full head) for at least 2 - 3 months.  What brand do you suggest I buy?...I've read through the thread and I see that Remy is pretty popular.


----------



## Forever in Bloom (Jan 12, 2010)

When is everyone taking out their first install? I will have mine put in Jan 16 and taken out on April 10. I have my hair braided already for the sew in this week, and that was done on Jan 10th, so technically 90 days.


----------



## Vintageglam (Jan 13, 2010)

Forever in Bloom said:


> When is everyone taking out their first install? I will have mine put in Jan 16 and taken out on April 10. I have my hair braided already for the sew in this week, and that was done on Jan 10th, so technically 90 days.




I installed my weave in December and will be taking it out at the end of the month to DC, take a two week break and re-install in Feb.  I am only keeping my weaves in for 6 weeks but had a mishap with some spoiled condish (Affirm 5 in 1) so I think it trashed my install a bit....


----------



## Vintageglam (Jan 13, 2010)

BreakageInAtlanta said:


> You know, she said something to me about wispy the layers but I told her we can do it for my next wash. I figured I'd enjoy for a little bit.
> 
> BUT! I find that the hair is itchy
> 
> LOL




Yep - I read one of the other threads where Glamazon said that the braid hair might cause the itchiness so I always get my hairdresser to wash that first now and I wash the weave hair before installing.  Since then far less itchiness.

Also I find my hair gets itchy at the 1 week mark i.e. when its time to wash.

Adding witchhazel and tea tree oil to my home made concoction braid spritz has also helped.


----------



## pureebony (Jan 13, 2010)

I have my install in but considering if i should leave it in for 2 months or 3, i did it myself and im ok with it but i didn't do the front good enough so i have to flatten my baby hairs every morning.


----------



## DiamondDivyne (Jan 13, 2010)

Oyekade said:


> I self installed also, but I practice using cheap janet collection hair, the first one the thread started coming loose by the 2nd day and after a wk i took it out. the second installment last longer, about 4wks. then i invested in good remy hair that i bought from china. Practice does make my installment look better. just practice practice practice


 
Okay, this makes me feel a little better. I had to go back in and tighten up some of my tracks Monday night (I installed Saturday).  I'm trying to keep it in for two weeks...but I may not make it past this weekend.  I'm going to see what happens after I wash it Friday night.  I'm thinking about taking this down, keeping the same braid base, and re-installing new hair.  The plan was to keep each install in 4 - 6 weeks.


----------



## LovelyRo (Jan 13, 2010)

OK... I don't like this Halley's Curl Gentle Wave Hybrid... I think I needed longer hair.  It waves up but, it looks kinda crappy.  It tangles (not as bad as BSS hair) and it doesn't look the best flat ironed... I'm so not feeling this and I want to take my hair down like NOW!!!  I might re-do it this weekend with the Miami Relaxed Hybrid... I like that hair much better!


----------



## missdemi (Jan 13, 2010)

im in the chair getting mine installed by the lovely shawndadee. her braids aren't too tight so im pleased. i actually kinda sorta started to dose in the chair. I will take pics of my install and let you ladies know whats up.


----------



## missdemi (Jan 13, 2010)

anybody have any suggestions for the itchies. i have qhemets tea tree and grapeseed oil pomade on the list. Has anybody tried this. I'm also considering vatika frosting from hairveda.


----------



## Fab79 (Jan 14, 2010)

i have taken my pictures but now cannot find the lead for the computer, so will be up all night looking.  will put my starting and first weave install pic up, once lead is found

ladies all y'all installs are fiyah


----------



## newbiemom (Jan 14, 2010)

I am a little annoyed. I bought my hair from hairsiters and had it installed but 2 weeks ago but it already looks bad. I am going to wash and deep conditon it and see if the curls stop clumpiing. I will post a pic tonight. I posted my beginning pic but I don't know how to make them show in the thread. I want to keep this weave in for 6 more weeks so I have to figure out something.  I think I am going to try to self install my next weave.


----------



## newbiemom (Jan 14, 2010)

missdemi said:


> anybody have any suggestions for the itchies. i have qhemets tea tree and grapeseed oil pomade on the list. Has anybody tried this. I'm also considering vatika frosting from hairveda.


 
DOo Gro has an anti itch oil. It is around $5.99 and you can normally buy it at Walmart, Target or Shoprite.


----------



## butterfly3582 (Jan 14, 2010)

I took out my sew in after 2 months.  I am only going to perm every 6 months so no perm this time.  I will get a new install on Saturday. 

I have decided to make a wig with my EPRT and have the wig sew on.  This will make for easier install and uninstall.    I will treat it like  a sew in and leave it for 4 -6 weeks. Washing and condishing my hair weekly.  

I posted this in another thread but here is my take down and detangle processed.  

I just took out my sew in and am 3 months post and detangle was easy (as far as detangling goes)

This is my process.

I divide my dry hair into 4 sections
I apply EVOO to my roots using an applicator bottle.
I apply ORS to all my hair
I than go back and rub evoo on the length of my hair
I put a shower cap on and sit under the dryer for 15 minutes.
My hair is really soft now and easy to detangle. I use a cricket silk comb (it is seamless).
I detangle and wash my hair in the shower. I am careful not to scrunch my hair
Do a mild protein treatment. 
I add DC and sit under dryer (sometimes with the homemade steam treatment) for at least 30 minutes.

Works wonders for me.


----------



## butterfly3582 (Jan 14, 2010)

missdemi said:


> anybody have any suggestions for the itchies. i have qhemets tea tree and grapeseed oil pomade on the list. Has anybody tried this. I'm also considering vatika frosting from hairveda.


 
I mixed tea trea oil and witch hazel in an applicator bottle and applied to my scalp.


----------



## DiamondDivyne (Jan 14, 2010)

butterfly3582 said:


> I took out my sew in after 2 months. I am only going to perm every 6 months so no perm this time. I will get a new install on Saturday.
> 
> I have decided to make a wig with my EPRT and have the wig sew on. This will make for easier install and uninstall. I will treat it like a sew in and leave it for 4 -6 weeks. Washing and condishing my hair weekly.
> 
> ...


 
Hey Butterfly, this is what I'm thinking of doing.  What will you use as a base for the hair?  Will you be sewing/gluing wefts onto a stocking cap?  Sewing/gluing wefts onto a net?  I'm considering options on the best way to do this.  Mainly to cut down on install/uninstall since I will be self installing.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## camilla (Jan 14, 2010)

DiamondDivyne said:


> Hey Butterfly, this is what I'm thinking of doing. What will you use as a base for the hair? Will you be sewing/gluing wefts onto a stocking cap? Sewing/gluing wefts onto a net? I'm considering options on the best way to do this. Mainly to cut down on install/uninstall since I will be self installing.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


 
I am doinh the same this weekend with cheapie hair (my indian hair should arrive next) but i will rock this till its dead...LOL i will be sewing clips in mine though so i can use my growth aides better

check out this link i will do this method 

http://www.youtube.com/user/XXTheIslandBeautyXX#p/u/10/aT2Rh2_uwSk

or hers


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W7hiIejvp6Y

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sF4J6D3iSjA


----------



## camilla (Jan 14, 2010)

heres another great one

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i-Lb06REGkw&feature=related


----------



## Vintageglam (Jan 14, 2010)

Hey ladies need some advice...  

I am thinking of ordering some hair from www.realhairexclusive.com for my next install in Feb.  They are based in Holland and I am based in UK/ France so I am hoping the shipping will be easier/ faster and no customs declarations etc.

I have fine 4a/4b hair and wanted to mix together two textures of hair they sell as follows:

As such I wanted to put this hair at the front and this hair at the back...

What do you ladies think???  Do you think I will get away with it and that it will work/ blend together or are the textures just too dissimilar....???

BTW my rationale for doing this is to be able to blend my own natural 4a/4b transitioning hair at the front with the weave with minim heat usage.

TIA Ladies x 

ETA:  I got my inspiration from this thread by Ediese:

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=369992


----------



## missnurselady (Jan 14, 2010)

hairhere said:


> Interesting...the girl who is doing my hair told me to get these brands and I plan to keep the install in (full head) for at least 2 - 3 months. What brand do you suggest I buy?...I've read through the thread and I see that Remy is pretty popular.


 Ive used Janet Collection before and it was pretty decent for BSS hair. My only problem was that it was kinda thick, and heavy. My hair was about 16in so it didnt hold a curl well but looked great straight. It does shed so you have to seal(really well)the weft with Dritz or Fray Block.


----------



## Caychica (Jan 14, 2010)

stellagirl76 said:


> Hey ladies need some advice...
> 
> I am thinking of ordering some hair from www.realhairexclusive.com for my next install in Feb.  They are based in Holland and I am based in UK/ France so I am hoping the shipping will be easier/ faster and no customs declarations etc.
> 
> ...



*gasp* that hair is lovely!!!

As long as u leave the texture closest to ur hair on top, I think it will blend just fine

I'm transitioning as well, i mixed bohbraz and saga wet & wavy (much different textures) and this was my end result. I put the bohbraz on top cause it was closest to my hair.

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=413998&highlight=


----------



## butterfly3582 (Jan 14, 2010)

Diamond


I am taking a wig base (I took hair off an old wig) and twicking it for my needs.  I found this one after I started and I may use it next time. Its picture number 3

 http://www.hisandher.com/Cutaway_Base___Wig_Base-list.aspx


I plan to sew it own and I am using a lace closure because I dont want any of  my real hair out.

Cami gave some great you tube sites. I also want to suggest this one.

She has several parts. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zfbWF-BhcQs

Here are some exampes of people who made wigs on BHM.  

http://forum.blackhairmedia.com/forum_posts.asp?TID=235187&KW=wig&PN=4

http://public.fotki.com/dejee/frontal-and-closure-wigs/


----------



## Vintageglam (Jan 14, 2010)

Caychica said:


> *gasp* that hair is lovely!!!
> 
> As long as u leave the texture closest to ur hair on top, I think it will blend just fine
> 
> ...




Caychica that Bohbraz is sooooo purdy  .... hmmm I may look into it ....

Do you know if it would suit 4a/b hair?

I think I may need to maybe put some really kinky hair at the front if I used the Bohbraz also how did you find the hair?  I've heard it sheds and tangles some....???


----------



## RoseGolden (Jan 14, 2010)

Here's a pic of the install I just took out a few days ago.

I detangled, washed, henna'd and DC'd. I am re-installing today. I'm not really looking forward to it


----------



## jwhitley6 (Jan 14, 2010)

I've had my sew-in for 1 week today....and I hate it!  It's already tangled and I miss my hair.  I can probably do this for two more weeks but beyond that...I don't know.  I'm so discouraged.


----------



## UGQueen (Jan 14, 2010)

why arent we allowed to join anymore ?


----------



## RoseGolden (Jan 14, 2010)

jwhitley6 said:


> I've had my sew-in for 1 week today....and I hate it!  It's already tangled and I miss my hair.  I can probably do this for two more weeks but beyond that...I don't know.  I'm so discouraged.



Aww, don't give up! Weaves are amazing as a protective style, you retain _so_ much length. Maybe get some better quality hair so it doesn't tangle. You just have to be patient. I miss my hair too but, its all worth it when I take down my install and see how much my hair has grown.


----------



## bella♥tia♥marie (Jan 14, 2010)

so... i got my sew in today... i may have to withdraw myself from this challenge.

this mess is the mess of all HOT MESSES... i cant quantify my level of pissivity right now.

i'm too embarassed to even post pictures... i wanted a full head sew in... it's lopsided... the tracks are showing... it's just a big mess... i couldve done this myself and saved my money.

you know how you can be so mad that you just want to go to sleep...?

 goodnight.


----------



## SUPER SWEET (Jan 14, 2010)

Ughhhhhhhhh I'm dreading this take down...  I want to pay someone to take it off but I'm scared to lose hair.


----------



## camilla (Jan 15, 2010)

butterfly3582 said:


> Diamond
> 
> 
> I am taking a wig base (I took hair off an old wig) and twicking it for my needs. I found this one after I started and I may use it next time. Its picture number 3
> ...


 
thank you Im a subbie i forgot about her  and i saw the one on bhm too I wanted an much info as possible so i went GOOGLE crazyI will post picks after im done this weekend


----------



## LovelyRo (Jan 15, 2010)

So... Last night I took out the dreadful HCGWH and installed HCMRH  !!!  This was a *LONG* process.  I had to remove he HCMRH from a wig base, wash it, condition it and dry it.  I had to remove the HCGWH from my head, take my braids down, detangle my hair, wash it, DC it, and dry it. Then I braided my hair and installed the hair... that part only took 2 hours... I've never done my own install that fast!  Heck it usually takes me 2 hours when I do other people's install!!!

I normally don't do back to back installs but, the HCGWH install only lasted 5 weeks so I figured I'd be ok.  I love, love, love the HCMRH install!!!  the hair just fell right into place, I didn't even have to cut it.  It's about 7 oz of 14".  I'll try to post a pic soon.

On the downside... I'm super tired because I was up until 2 am doing my hair.  I just want to close my office door and take a nap.... can't do  that though!


----------



## camilla (Jan 15, 2010)

jwhitley6 said:


> I've had my sew-in for 1 week today....and I hate it! It's already tangled and I miss my hair. I can probably do this for two more weeks but beyond that...I don't know. I'm so discouraged.


 I felt the same way i took mine out yesterday and will be making a wig until i get use to it i will remove once a week wash deep cond wear mi own out for no longer that two days then rebraid and put the wig either a whole wig or wig with horseshoe out


----------



## Rocky91 (Jan 15, 2010)

jwhitley6 said:


> I've had my sew-in for 1 week today....and I hate it!  It's already tangled and I miss my hair.  I can probably do this for two more weeks but beyond that...I don't know.  I'm so discouraged.


awww....man, i know just how you feel.
what always helps me is just to play in some hair (the weave hair, in this case, or somebody else's head). wash, DC, and do a roller set on it. do a blow out. just DO SOMETHING!! always makes me feel better.


----------



## Rocky91 (Jan 15, 2010)

ms.sweetevie said:


> Ughhhhhhhhh I'm dreading this take down...  I want to pay someone to take it off but I'm scared to lose hair.


awwww....i always feel that way.erplexed
just take your time, and use a long weekend or a day off.
cut out all the threads and remove the tracks and go watch TV.
Then come back and take down your braids, tie on a scarf and go to the gym.
come back, detangle, wash, and DC and go to bed.
this always works for me, and makes it feel way less tedious.


----------



## Fab79 (Jan 15, 2010)

ok so i cannot re-size my starting pic at the moment but here is my weave pic - 1 for now if all goes well, finally found the lead

specs

sensationnel - premium plus, 16in, colours 2, 4, 30


----------



## Fab79 (Jan 15, 2010)

okay i see that it's an attachment, wanted it in post, will read up and work on it, not happy


----------



## loulou82 (Jan 15, 2010)

UGQueen said:


> why arent we allowed to join anymore ?



Sign ups were open for a month. I wanted to keep the number of challengers manageable and have the same group of people from start to finish. I've also witnessed that the more people in a challenge the less participation there is.


----------



## loulou82 (Jan 15, 2010)

jwhitley6 said:


> I've had my sew-in for 1 week today....and I hate it!  It's already tangled and I miss my hair.  I can probably do this for two more weeks but beyond that...I don't know.  I'm so discouraged.



Oh no! What hair did you use again? Have you washed and detanged it yet?



bella♥tia♥marie said:


> so... i got my sew in today... i may have to withdraw myself from this challenge.
> 
> this mess is the mess of all HOT MESSES... i cant quantify my level of pissivity right now.
> 
> ...



Lop-side AND the tracks are showing? Are you going to go back to have it re-done? I'm not happy with how my weave was installed but I can stick it out until March Then I'm going to ATL have someone who knows what they're doing re-install it.



ms.sweetevie said:


> Ughhhhhhhhh I'm dreading this take down...  I want to pay someone to take it off but I'm scared to lose hair.



IA with Rocky. Take your time. You may want to purchase a seam/ thread cutter instead of using regular scissors. I think you'll have good success taking down your own weave because you won't rush through it and can really focus on undoing the braids gently.


----------



## angenoir (Jan 15, 2010)

I am not officially in this challenge but just wanted to share this info.

I bought some chinese remi hair from http://wigsroyal.com/stock wefts.htm
(I like chinese hair because it is coarser than indian and hangs a bit heavier than indian hair which can be a bit too wispy at times)
I installed it as a full head weave and it is very low maintenance. I got the machine wefts and there is NO tangling and very minimal shedding.

Also customer service was great. (Matt - sales manager) and shipping is really quick. (It takes a couple of days to get your hair for stock wefts and about 2 weeks for custom wefts).

Plus the hair withstood an "acid test"!!
I was in Mauritius all week for a sales conference. The weather was hot and humid and I swam and did water sports each evening... and the hair held up beautifully. I cowashed each day after swimming. It detangled like a dream and dried wavy straight. A few passes of the flat iron and it was straight. I use very little IC Fantasia gel from time to time to relieve dryness. 

If anyone is looking for virgin hair at low prices. Give this a try.

PS: This is MY experience. I know some people have had some issues with this hair in the past but from what I remember the shedding was more associated with the hand wefts.


----------



## Oyekade (Jan 15, 2010)

hairhere said:


> Interesting...the girl who is doing my hair told me to get these brands and I plan to keep the install in (full head) for at least 2 - 3 months.  What brand do you suggest I buy?...I've read through the thread and I see that Remy is pretty popular.



Sorry that it took me so long to reply I don't think BSS human hair will last you for that long. I think you should invest in a good remy hair because it will last plus you can get multiple installment from it. They have some good BSS remy that can last for 2-3 months, bobbi boss indi remy and goddess remy, i have heard good things about those. I want to bobbi boss.


----------



## Oyekade (Jan 15, 2010)

DiamondDivyne said:


> Okay, this makes me feel a little better. I had to go back in and tighten up some of my tracks Monday night (I installed Saturday).  I'm trying to keep it in for two weeks...but I may not make it past this weekend.  I'm going to see what happens after I wash it Friday night.  I'm thinking about taking this down, keeping the same braid base, and re-installing new hair.  The plan was to keep each install in 4 - 6 weeks.



I think the first one is like a learning experience, b/c it allows you to critique yourself, so you can know how to better it next time around. after about 2-3 self installment, you will see better improvement compare to your first one.


----------



## precious-olivia (Jan 15, 2010)

Hey Ladies,

I`m just checking in, I figured I might as well start doing so before I become tempted to take this weave out. It was itching like crazy, but I prayed and washed it and it feels so much better. I truly want to see results in my hair growth so I`m sticking to this. - No one says challenges are easy.

Good Luck Ladies.


----------



## Aveena (Jan 15, 2010)

I still have my install in.  This Kinky straight behaves just like my texlaxed hair would.   I've been wearing it in a bun for the past week and a half.  My scalp was/is itching.  

I'm going to purchase some aloe vera liquid.  I hope that will help.


----------



## Caychica (Jan 15, 2010)

stellagirl76 said:


> Caychica that Bohbraz is sooooo purdy  .... hmmm I may look into it ....
> 
> Do you know if it would suit 4a/b hair?
> 
> I think I may need to maybe put some really kinky hair at the front if I used the Bohbraz also how did you find the hair?  I've heard it sheds and tangles some....???



Thank you 

I'm not sure but I dont see why it wouldnt. I just suggest mixing the hair cause the curls arent as defined as the wet and wavy's.

I didnt have problems with tangles. I used a lot of leave-in conditioners n no poo on the hair. It does shed though. By the time I was ready to take it out the hair thinned a bit but was more tamed. (attatched) 

I'm buying it again for my next install. hth.


----------



## DiamondDivyne (Jan 15, 2010)

Blizzard said:


> I still have my install in. This Kinky straight behaves just like my texlaxed hair would. I've been wearing it in a bun for the past week and a half. My scalp was/is itching.
> 
> I'm going to purchase some aloe vera liquid. I hope that will help.


 

 Yeah, I've been bunning my kinky straight hair this past week as well.  I'm going to wash this weekend.  It's only been up a week.


----------



## scarcity21 (Jan 15, 2010)

Caychica said:


> Thank you
> 
> I'm not sure but I dont see why it wouldnt. I just suggest mixing the hair cause the curls arent as defined as the wet and wavy's.
> 
> ...



Tons of leave in condish huh? Which leave INS did u use?
How often did u wet the hair and how long did u leave the install in? I have it in now but wearing as is outta the pack. Will prob wet next week.
Did u ever straighten after washing by blowdrying or flatironing?


----------



## TheCoilWhisperer (Jan 15, 2010)

scarcity21 said:


> BreakageInAtlanta said:
> 
> 
> > Yep, she closed it up. (I hope I answered this question LOL)
> ...


----------



## TheCoilWhisperer (Jan 15, 2010)

Thank you!!



yaya24 said:


> Cute Install


----------



## TheCoilWhisperer (Jan 15, 2010)

I'm keeping mine in for 8 weeks TOPS!!!! Only because I want to play in my hair 



Forever in Bloom said:


> When is everyone taking out their first install? I will have mine put in Jan 16 and taken out on April 10. I have my hair braided already for the sew in this week, and that was done on Jan 10th, so technically 90 days.


----------



## loulou82 (Jan 15, 2010)

Forever in Bloom said:


> When is everyone taking out their first install? I will have mine put in Jan 16 and taken out on April 10. I have my hair braided already for the sew in this week, and that was done on Jan 10th, so technically 90 days.



My install comes out March 26-27. That's 3 months. So far the hair isn't giving me trouble so I think I can make it.


----------



## loulou82 (Jan 15, 2010)

Caychica said:


> Thank you
> 
> I'm not sure but I dont see why it wouldnt. I just suggest mixing the hair cause the curls arent as defined as the wet and wavy's.
> 
> ...



Your hair looks so *GOOD!*


----------



## TheCoilWhisperer (Jan 15, 2010)

Yeah, when doing my research before the install I read a couple of threads about washing the weave before the install so I did ask my stylist to wash the hair and even the net. 

Plus she braided my hair underneath the net w/ no additional hair which I LOVE.

You what I think it is. At the top of the weft hair has small line of hair that's causing the irritation. 

Tommorow is my wash day and I can't wait to go through the process.

LASTLY..... LOL Thanks for reminding me to pick up some witch hazel. 



stellagirl76 said:


> Yep - I read one of the other threads where Glamazon said that the braid hair might cause the itchiness so I always get my hairdresser to wash that first now and I wash the weave hair before installing.  Since then far less itchiness.
> 
> Also I find my hair gets itchy at the 1 week mark i.e. when its time to wash.
> 
> Adding witchhazel and tea tree oil to my home made concoction braid spritz has also helped.


----------



## TheCoilWhisperer (Jan 15, 2010)

This sounds similar to the sew-in I have accept the net is sewn to my braided edges and the weave is sewn to the net.

BTW, your detangle method sounds awesome. 



butterfly3582 said:


> I took out my sew in after 2 months.  I am only going to perm every 6 months so no perm this time.  I will get a new install on Saturday.
> 
> I have decided to make a wig with my EPRT and have the wig sew on.  This will make for easier install and uninstall.    I will treat it like  a sew in and leave it for 4 -6 weeks. Washing and condishing my hair weekly.
> 
> ...


----------



## TheCoilWhisperer (Jan 15, 2010)

Pretty, pretty install! 



Caychica said:


> *gasp* that hair is lovely!!!
> 
> As long as u leave the texture closest to ur hair on top, I think it will blend just fine
> 
> ...


----------



## TheCoilWhisperer (Jan 15, 2010)

You know these last couple of days I've been disliking my weave too. I loved it at first but after getting use to it I feel like it's WAY too think and I don't care for the cut too much. As much as I love my stylist I don't know if she can fix it but it's worth a try.... I have an appointment next week. 

In the mean time I'm looking forward to a wash and con.... Might try a braid out to add some pizzazz. Hopefully I'll like it again erplexed



Rocky91 said:


> awww....man, i know just how you feel.
> what always helps me is just to play in some hair (the weave hair, in this case, or somebody else's head). wash, DC, and do a roller set on it. do a blow out. just DO SOMETHING!! always makes me feel better.


----------



## TheCoilWhisperer (Jan 15, 2010)

I'm not a weave expert but that hair was pretty! 



stellagirl76 said:


> Hey ladies need some advice...
> 
> I am thinking of ordering some hair from www.realhairexclusive.com for my next install in Feb.  They are based in Holland and I am based in UK/ France so I am hoping the shipping will be easier/ faster and no customs declarations etc.
> 
> ...


----------



## loulou82 (Jan 15, 2010)

The challenge officially begins today (although most of us are already weaved up and ready to go)!  I'm so excited to see how far we all progress.


----------



## Caychica (Jan 15, 2010)

scarcity21 said:


> Tons of leave in condish huh? Which leave INS did u use?
> How often did u wet the hair and how long did u leave the install in? I have it in now but wearing as is outta the pack. Will prob wet next week.
> Did u ever straighten after washing by blowdrying or flatironing?



Well I used Softsheen Carson Care free curl/S-Curl most of the time but what really helped was mixing water and Mane-n-Tail conditioner and using that for a leave-in. 

I wet it almost everyday, it would dry really fast when I first got it installed. Didnt need to wet it, just preferred it that way.

No I didnt straighten it at all. I regret not doing it though, next time I will.


----------



## Caychica (Jan 15, 2010)

loulou82 said:


> The challenge officially begins today (although most of us are already weaved up and ready to go)!  I'm so excited to see how far we all progress.



I'm really excited! I made so much progress in 6 months, cant wait to see how far I can get this year


----------



## SouthernStunner (Jan 16, 2010)

I got my weave yesterday (before the cut off date ) but I wont be able to post pisc until Tues.  I tried to get my sons to take pics but I guess at 6 yrs old I am asking too much for them to just focus in on my hair.  I love it with one excepting and that is I dont have a part and I would really like one but she did live some hair out around the front cause I want to maintain my hairline.  I am able to cowash and go.  I do put a head band or something on but oh well I have learned for the next time.  I have bohyme brazillian hair in color 4 at 12 inches.

My hair is braided in a beehive pattern and I did tell her to not braid too tight but when I did that she had already done 2 braids in the back and they are the only ones hurting right now.  I have some bumps in the back and I am putting castor on it on my right side.  The left side does not hurt and yet when I pulled my hair up to check it out, its red.  

I will wash it for the first time on Sunday so that may loosen it up.

All in all I am happy.  Now lets get to growing!


----------



## missdemi (Jan 16, 2010)

how do you moisturize under the weave with a net. its starting to ITCH!!! ahhhhhhh


----------



## jwhitley6 (Jan 16, 2010)

Ladies, I feel like such a failure!  I just took out my weave today.  I had it in a whopping 9 days! (sigh) I just couldn't do it anymore.  It was all tangled mess and the braid pattern left too much bulk in the front of my head so I looked like an alien with my hair pulled back into a ponytail. On a positive note, it was really easy to get out and I have no damage to my hair. 

I may try again someday.  I actually learned a lot from this experience.  I know that I would use a different braid pattern next time; detangle each track independently; and only leave out large amounts of my real hair if it matches the weave really well.

Good luck with this challenge ladies! Maybe I'll join the bun or twist challenge now.


----------



## lady djm (Jan 17, 2010)

here are my pics it was done on Friday sorry getting my days mixed up


----------



## bella♥tia♥marie (Jan 17, 2010)

lady djm said:


> here are my pics it was done yesterday


 
this is cute... very natural looking


----------



## eocceas (Jan 17, 2010)

Still in an install and I am still doing the same routine. Will be removing it after 2 mo. on the 26th of this mo. Will do a length check and post pics.

New Years Party...Install was looking great!


----------



## DarkHair (Jan 17, 2010)

Here is my 3-day old install. Its a zig-zag braiding pattern. The hair is cut in layers, and I have a natural enclosure (my hair is out on top). I may take it out in 6 to 8 weeks. 





FYI: I've slept my curls out already, so these pics don't do it justice.


----------



## Rocky91 (Jan 17, 2010)

eocceas said:


> Still in an install and I am still doing the same routine. Will be removing it after 2 mo. on the 26th of this mo. Will do a length check and post pics.
> 
> New Years Party...Install was looking great!


it looks really really good...don't hurt 'em now with your hot new years outfit! 

care to share what type of hair that was?


----------



## Vintageglam (Jan 19, 2010)

Checking in for the last few weeks ladies.  My Weave seems to be better this week after a mishap with the some gone off/ spoiled Affirm 5 in 1 treatment.

I seem to have nursed my hair and weave back to health with the help of the Joico Moisture Recovery Balm.

I had my weave re-tightened yesterday and used up the rest of my Remi Goddess pack to add some volume lost as a result of shedding.  The hair did not shed as much the first time I used it however I think the wefts are getting fatigued now so its shedding a bit more.  Ironically the hair still looks really good.  It seems to look nicer with each wash as it acquires more texture.

I am gonna rock this weave until the end of Jan, which will make it about 6 weeks in total and then do a DC and rest up for a week or two before re-installing in February.


----------



## Bella02 (Jan 19, 2010)

Hi Ladies-- Adding my latest Install and updated my starting point( in my signiture- now APL!!!). Hair is Wagman's natural curl. I decided to straighten it for the week 



Bella02 said:


> This looks like fun. I wore weaves as my protective style in 2009 and received great progress so count me in if it's not too late.
> 
> Are you weaving it up for 6 or 12 months?
> 12 months
> ...


----------



## loulou82 (Jan 20, 2010)

UpDaTe: I just past my third week in my install. I feel the braids loosening a bit but not too badly. I think I'll do this hair for my next install and then switch to a full-head straight weave to end the challenge.


----------



## loulou82 (Jan 20, 2010)

missdemi said:


> how do you moisturize under the weave with a net. its starting to ITCH!!! ahhhhhhh



I've never just a net. Bumping for responses.


----------



## Kneechay (Jan 20, 2010)

I made a month in my install on Sunday. It went by so quickly. I've been just wearing it in a ponytail. I straightened it bone straight and theres a pic of how I wore it in this post on this thread. I haven't had any issues with my sew in, it's holding up well and I still wash weekly.

I'm going to get my stylist to cut it a little bit shorter. I seriously can't wait to get the bob cut. I just want to have different styles for each month.

I got this on December 18th and plan to wear it until the end of March.


----------



## Vintageglam (Jan 20, 2010)

Hey ladies I am updating my reggie as followed based on my experiences with my 2 recent installs:

*Regimen:* 


Pre-Poo scalp only over night or for at least 30 mins with a mixture of 3 parts Neem, Coconut or other Ayurvedic Oil mixed with 1 part Mega-Tek cell Rebuilder.
  Pre-Poo my own hair and weave hair with mild protein i.e. Joico K Pak or Aphogee 2 minute reconstructor for 10 - 15 minutes.
 Rinse scalp with Ayurvedic tea rinse and allow to sit for 5 mins.  Then rinse thoroughly again.
  Shampoo with diluted CON, Giovanni smooth as silk or other non sulphate shampoo.  Alternate with diluted  scalp treatment shampoo once every 2 weeks.
  Rinse and add DC i.e. Joico Moisture Recovery Balm.
  Rinse out DC.  
  Apply a small amount of leave in to own hair under the weave and the remainder to weave hair.
  Clip hair (incl weave) into 4 or 6 sections  or set hair on 8 x large rollers (to expose scalp) and put a roller in leave out hair to help get straight a little.  Tie hair with a drying net and then sit under hood dryer on warm/ medium for 15 – 20 minutes (leaving just a little moisture in hair which will air dry).
  Apply a small amount of Mizani H20 intense to hair and wrap up to go to bed to style the next day (incl flat ironing leave out hair).
  (Keep in weaves for 6 – 8 weeks MAX)
  Wash & DC hair 2 x week.
 
*Maintenance *

Massage scalp 2x week with Scalp oil Mix
  Massage edges and nape 3 / 4x a week with homemade edges balm and a Nexxus Vitatress scalp moisturiser.  (I am also thinking of maybe co-washing my edges 2 -3 times a week).
  Spray scalp and hair under weave lightly at night with home made spritz.
  No products on weave hair what so ever.
  Wrap up weave in a loose bun with a silk scarf at night (this helps keep the curl at the ends).  Wrapping up this way also takes the stress off my edges.
 
* Takedown*

After all weave hair has been taken out and hair lightly combed through, saturate hair with oils to hand and use a wide tooth comb to thoroughly comb through.  Then repeat with a medium tooth comb.
  Add more oil as needed to hair and scalp, twist into 4 or 6 sections and pre-poo over night.
  Wash the next day in 4 or 6 braided sections with a Clarifying Sulphate shampoo.  Lather again if needed.
  Squeeze out excess moisture with a towel.
  Add Aphogee 2 step treatment and sit under hood dryer for 15 – 20 minutes until dry.
  Rinse out Aphogee treatment.
  Add DC Moisture treatment and sit under steamer for 40 – 50 minutes.
  Rinse out DC.  Rinse scalp with Ayurvedic tea rinse and allow to sit for 5 mins.  Then rinse thoroughly again.
  Add Porosity control to hair only for 2 – 3 minutes and then do a final rinse
  Add leave in.
  Roller set and sit under hood dryer or blow-dry.


----------



## pureebony (Jan 20, 2010)

Nichi said:


> I made a month in my install on Sunday. It went by so quickly. I've been just wearing it in a ponytail. I straightened it bone straight and theres a pic of how I wore it in this post on this thread. I haven't had any issues with my sew in, it's holding up well and I still wash weekly.
> 
> I'm going to get my stylist to cut it a little bit shorter. I seriously can't wait to get the bob cut. I just want to have different styles for each month.
> 
> I got this on December 18th and plan to wear it until the end of March.



Hon do you use a net with your weave? I see the way you blend your hair with the weave and its amazin, im just nervous about using heat on my hair?!?

xx


----------



## Sade' (Jan 20, 2010)

stellagirl76 said:


> Hey ladies I am updating my reggie as followed *based on my experiences with my 2 recent installs:*
> 
> *Regimen:*
> 
> ...



What do you mean by the bolded statement??


----------



## LovelyRo (Jan 20, 2010)

missdemi said:


> how do you moisturize under the weave with a net. its starting to ITCH!!! ahhhhhhh


 
I moisturize the same way that I would without a net.  I spray s-curl between the track and onto the braids.  I used the net cap so I'm still able to get to my hair with no problem.  Even when I scratch my scalp, it feels the same.


----------



## LovelyRo (Jan 20, 2010)

Nichi said:


> I made a month in my install on Sunday. It went by so quickly. I've been just wearing it in a ponytail. I straightened it bone straight and theres a pic of how I wore it in this post on this thread. I haven't had any issues with my sew in, it's holding up well and I still wash weekly.
> 
> I'm going to get my stylist to cut it a little bit shorter. I seriously can't wait to get the bob cut. I just want to have different styles for each month.
> 
> I got this on December 18th and plan to wear it until the end of March.


 
That's too many style inspirations in 1 post... LOL!!!! Cute hair!


----------



## Kneechay (Jan 20, 2010)

All4Tris said:


> That's too many style inspirations in 1 post... LOL!!!! Cute hair!




lol, right? Thanks! I was giving others ideas too, also in hopes I'd get ideas from others as well



pureebony said:


> Hon do you use a net with your weave? I see the way you blend your hair with the weave and its amazin, im just nervous about using heat on my hair?!?
> 
> xx



No, I dont use a net with my sew in because I dont want to have limited access to my scalp. I foresee ridiculous itching, breakage and dirt buildup with a net. Thanks for the compliment on the blending. Yeah I'd see why youd be bothered with the heat, but I use it only once a week on wash days and wrap my hair the rest of the week. I use rollers for the front area if needed.


----------



## DiamondDivyne (Jan 20, 2010)

Nichi said:


> lol, right? Thanks! I was giving others ideas too, also in hopes I'd get ideas from others as well
> 
> 
> 
> No, I dont use a net with my sew in because I dont want to have limited access to my scalp. I foresee ridiculous itching, breakage and dirt buildup with a net. Thanks for the compliment on the blending. Yeah I'd see why youd be bothered with the heat, but I use it only once a week on wash days and wrap my hair the rest of the week. I use rollers for the front area if needed.


 
Nichi, I promise I will post some pics soon.  I'm going to probably take the one I have in now down.  I've learned a little and feel that I did good by keeping it in 2 weeks.  But I wanted to ask, have you had any damage from weekly flat ironing?  (I know all hair is different).  Just curious.


----------



## Caychica (Jan 20, 2010)

Update:

washed my install, air dried then used the blow dryer to blow it out. I trimmed it & added "layers" (lol) then flat iron.


----------



## missnurselady (Jan 20, 2010)

Today is week one and my hair is itching like crazy. Im so tempted to wash it tonight after class but I have the flu and I dont think I will be able to take sitting under the dryer. I just recieved my hydrathermal follicle invigorator and moisturizing growth lotion, im going to see it either can help with the itching. I forgot to mention, I have a net so I may have to wait and get a applicator bottle.


----------



## Kneechay (Jan 20, 2010)

DiamondDivyne said:


> Nichi, I promise I will post some pics soon.  I'm going to probably take the one I have in now down.  I've learned a little and feel that I did good by keeping it in 2 weeks.  But I wanted to ask, have you had any damage from weekly flat ironing?  (I know all hair is different).  Just curious.




Oh yay, I'll be looking forward to seeing pics. Whats wrong with the current one, why are you removing it? 2 weeks?? 

As far as heat damage, yes, I have had some. Some hair in the front, particularly by the usual part line takes a lot of washes to revert and some doesn't at all. When I'm out of weave, I usually bun, twistout or flat iron so it's not even visible. My curl pattern is not as tight anyways. My front part has always been heat damaged anyway, and honestly, it's not a deal breaker. I have looked for weave to match my texture so I wouldnt have to flat iron but that has been a fail.


----------



## Vintageglam (Jan 20, 2010)

Sade' said:


> What do you mean by the bolded statement??




Hey Sade nothing really just living and learning and tweaking things here and there.  For example I have now worked out that tangles happen when product or oil gets onto the weave hair and that there are some products which seem to suit the hair more than others.  Also I learned from experience that there are some things you need  to do upon take down like making sure that the hair is EXTREMELY well lubricated to avoid knots and tangles etc.


----------



## Sade' (Jan 20, 2010)

stellagirl76 said:


> Hey Sade nothing really just living and learning and tweaking things here and there.  For example I have now worked out that tangles happen when product or oil gets onto the weave hair and that there are some products which seem to suit the hair more than others.  Also I learned from experience that there are some things you need  to do upon take down like making sure that the hair is EXTREMELY well lubricated to avoid knots and tangles etc.



Thanks for clarifying Stella!


----------



## missdemi (Jan 20, 2010)

unfortunately ladies. im going to have to forfeit. I might try again for the second section if I find someone to do a GREAT weave without a net. But I have the itchies and it's so bad that I can hardly function.


----------



## Rocky91 (Jan 20, 2010)

Caychica said:


> Update:
> 
> washed my install, air dried then used the blow dryer to blow it out. I trimmed it & added "layers" (lol) then flat iron.


it looks so pretty!!
damn..you are always killing it with these installs..your styles are always on point! 
question: what braid pattern does your stylist use? just curious.


----------



## Adaoba2012 (Jan 20, 2010)

Haven't got my weave in yet but I plan to within the next 2 weeks. You ladies are really making me miss it! I'll be there soon!


----------



## Caychica (Jan 20, 2010)

Rocky91 said:


> it looks so pretty!!
> damn..you are always killing it with these installs..your styles are always on point!
> question: what braid pattern does your stylist use? just curious.



 thank you. 

She braids straight back.


----------



## DiamondDivyne (Jan 21, 2010)

Nichi said:


> Oh yay, I'll be looking forward to seeing pics. Whats wrong with the current one, why are you removing it? 2 weeks??
> 
> As far as heat damage, yes, I have had some. Some hair in the front, particularly by the usual part line takes a lot of washes to revert and some doesn't at all. When I'm out of weave, I usually bun, twistout or flat iron so it's not even visible. My curl pattern is not as tight anyways. My front part has always been heat damaged anyway, and honestly, it's not a deal breaker. I have looked for weave to match my texture so I wouldnt have to flat iron but that has been a fail.


 
There isn't necessarily anything wrong with it.  I've just learned so much after my first self-install, I want to take this one down and implement some of the things I've learned.  LOL.  I've never been good at keeping up a style past about 4 days to a week, so it's good it's lasted this long.  LOL.  I'm going to a Super Bowl party and I will def have to re-do it before then.  I'm really trying to go until 2/6 - which will be my 4 week mark - and it will give me a fresh 'do for the party.

Plus, you keep posting so many yummy styles. It makes me want to try something new like right now!   But keep the picture posts coming.


----------



## Rocky91 (Jan 21, 2010)

Caychica said:


> thank you.
> 
> She braids straight back.


are you serious?? damn, and they look so nice and flat.
i've been hurting my arms with my last two installs tryna get all fancy with zig-zags, circles, you name it.
i guess i'm just gonna try it that way.

update on me: this weekend will be three weeks in this weave. i've only washed my hair underneath once, so i think i'm gonna take it down, wash/DC/protein, and re-install this weekend. i'm not going out, so i'll have time. this next one is staying in for a minimum of almost 2 months-i've finally figured out the BEST way to do them securely.


----------



## Caychica (Jan 21, 2010)

Rocky91 said:


> are you serious?? damn, and they look so nice and flat.
> i've been hurting my arms with my last two installs tryna get all fancy with zig-zags, circles, you name it.
> i guess i'm just gonna try it that way.
> 
> update on me: this weekend will be three weeks in this weave. i've only washed my hair underneath once, so i think i'm gonna take it down, wash/DC/protein, and re-install this weekend. i'm not going out, so i'll have time. this next one is staying in for a minimum of two weeks-i've finally figured out the BEST way to do them securely.



yeah i dont like it any other way. I've had someone braid it zig zag and I hated it!! Took it down in two weeks. 

So you do ur installs urself? I mite take this down next weekend and redo it. I want the front done different.


----------



## mEmYSELFaNDj (Jan 21, 2010)

Its been 7wks in my install and im dying to take it down, just cause I have about an inch of growth already. But I'm going to keep it up at least until the end of Feb. Maybe even mid March, IDK if im strong enough for that lol But we'll see. Its still holding up well though, so its definitely a possiblility.


----------



## jlh48047 (Jan 22, 2010)

loulou82 said:


> You can leave a weave in safely for 10-12 weeks if you are diligent with the up-keep. Others recommend 6-8 weeks. I suggest giving your hair at least a 1-2 week break before re-installing.


 
Thank you for the response!


----------



## jlh48047 (Jan 22, 2010)

Okay! I have finally made it back to the US! I could have kissed the ground! Anyways, here I am trying to submit a picture on my install. I took down my last install on the 6th of Jan and had the new one done on the 7th of Jan. I wanted my hair to be fresh for heading back to the US. I still did not leave overseas until the 19th of Jan.

Okay I need help trying to upload a pic!  Anybody please advise!


----------



## Rocky91 (Jan 22, 2010)

Caychica said:


> yeah i dont like it any other way. I've had someone braid it zig zag and I hated it!! Took it down in two weeks.
> 
> So you do ur installs urself? I mite take this down next weekend and redo it. I want the front done different.


yep! i realized that i like to switch up my style so often, it doesn't make sense to pay the girl downstairs in the dorm $40 every two weeks to do a mediocre job.

good luck! you should check this video out-a LOT of people don't even realize that they're not sewing on the track properly-even that girl that I pay doesn't do it this way. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kw2S2RWdBO0


----------



## Rocky91 (Jan 22, 2010)

jlh48047 said:


> Okay! I have finally made it back to the US! I could have kissed the ground! Anyways, here I am trying to submit a picture on my install. I took down my last install on the 6th of Jan and had the new one done on the 7th of Jan. I wanted my hair to be fresh for heading back to the US. I still did not leave overseas until the 19th of Jan.
> 
> Okay I need help trying to upload a pic!  Anybody please advise!


i just put my stuff on photobucket.com, and then use the "Insert Image" button. easiest way, in my opinion.


----------



## Caychica (Jan 22, 2010)

Rocky91 said:


> yep! i realized that i like to switch up my style so often, it doesn't make sense to pay the girl downstairs in the dorm $40 every two weeks to do a mediocre job.
> 
> good luck! you should check this video out-a LOT of people don't even realize that they're not sewing on the track properly-even that girl that I pay doesn't do it this way. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kw2S2RWdBO0



No, that doesnt make sense at all lol 

& thank u so much for that video! Bookmarking!


----------



## MRJ1972 (Jan 22, 2010)

Doing good with my install....I have been washing every 2 weeks- because I am lazy...I air dry overnight, then flat iron the next day....I should be able to wear this the entire 3 months if I get it tightened periodically...


----------



## beauti (Jan 22, 2010)

*updating.... i couldnt hold off till february  i had  to redo my cornrows so i dc'd under my dryer for forty minutes. i installed Hair Topic Premium Body. i'm 16 wks post w/ the exception of my leave out (permed it two months ago to blend w/ my str8t weave), so i cant leave my installs in too long. will keep this in till late march, early april.*


----------



## loulou82 (Jan 22, 2010)

Caychica said:


> thank you.
> 
> She braids straight back.



I swear I need to learn how to cornrow. I wish I had someone to practice on. Maybe I could start with my leave out hair. hmmm...


----------



## loulou82 (Jan 22, 2010)

missdemi said:


> unfortunately ladies. im going to have to forfeit. I might try again for the second section if I find someone to do a GREAT weave without a net. But I have the itchies and it's so bad that I can hardly function.



Sorry to see you go.  Peek in from time to time to let us know if you decide to give weaves another shot.


----------



## Caychica (Jan 22, 2010)

loulou82 said:


> I swear I need to learn how to cornrow. I wish I had someone to practice on. Maybe I could start with my leave out hair. hmmm...



If u practice u'll get it. I practiced on my little cousin's hair. lol
I can cornrow my own hair (not perfect) but I've never attempted to do my own sew-in.


----------



## bella♥tia♥marie (Jan 23, 2010)

ok...

so i posted about the horrible weave that i got on january 14... on january 16 i got it re-installed by someone else who did a MUCH better job and charged MUCH less than the person who did it the first time... i'm too embarassed to post pictures of the first install... somebody might submit those pictures to hotghettomess.com  so i'm not going to post those pictures on the web... but here's the latest install.

i used some really cheap BSS hair... and she put enough oil sheen in my head to fry a whole chicken


----------



## tada1 (Jan 23, 2010)

bella♥tia♥marie said:


> ok...
> 
> i used some really cheap BSS hair... *and she put enough oil sheen in my head to fry a whole chicken*


----------



## loulou82 (Jan 23, 2010)

bella♥tia♥marie said:


> ok...
> 
> i used some really cheap BSS hair... and she put enough oil sheen in my head to fry a whole chicken


----------



## jlh48047 (Jan 23, 2010)

ok!  here I go trying to include a hyperlink of my photo's!

http://public.fotki.com/jlh48047/hair-journey-2010/


----------



## TheCoilWhisperer (Jan 24, 2010)

Hey ladies....I'm checking in

I just DC w/ AO WC for 30 mins
Washed w/ Shesentit jojoba hemp poo(smells so good!)
Skipped the con step and went straight for the leave-in 
Which I used Shesentit green grape leave-in
Oh before applying the leave-in I use her scalp spritz

Question.... do you think skipping the 2nd con step could be detrimental? 
Why I skipped it? I was tried of standing under the shower... Lazy? I know 

Do you ladies think I should suck it up or will I be okay with out that step?


----------



## jlh48047 (Jan 24, 2010)




----------



## Caychica (Jan 25, 2010)

BreakageInAtlanta said:


> Hey ladies....I'm checking in
> 
> I just DC w/ AO WC for 30 mins
> Washed w/ Shesentit jojoba hemp poo(smells so good!)
> ...



If I dont con after I poo my hair gets so *dry*! Maybe u shouldnt skip the second one...or dc after u poo.


----------



## Caychica (Jan 25, 2010)

Checking in. 

I'm planning on taking out this install this weekend, getting an aphogee 2-step and re-installn my bohbraz until I can order different hair (more bohbraz/model model indi afro curl).

This Sensationnel Goddess hair sheds so much & its thinning out. I dont like thin hair! 

I'll post pictures after I get it done.


----------



## yaya24 (Jan 25, 2010)

Checking in-

Today marks week 5 for this full sew in.

I washed Saturday, and my weave looks as good as new.

5 to 7 weeks to go with this install. I am hoping I will make the full 12.

ciao


----------



## DiamondDivyne (Jan 25, 2010)

Guess I should check in...

I'm still weaved up from my self-install.  Still think about taking it out every day.  I kept it bunned and tied up over the weekend so I wouldn't take it out.  I made it!  lol.  Saturday will be week 3 for me.  That's a great feat...I didn't think I could make it.  I'll try to go on to week 4.  Problem is, I really, really, REALLY want to try a new style now.


----------



## Aveena (Jan 25, 2010)

This is my 5th week.  I'm going to have new hair re-installed on Fri (my birthday)  

My cornrows in the front are showing tranks and I have to wear a headband to cover it up.  It still looks fine but I want to keep my hair fresh looking and won't wait for it to get torn up looking.  

I'll take pics when I take this down to show as progress at the end of the challenge.


----------



## Vintageglam (Jan 25, 2010)

Checking in for this week - DC'd last night again and my weave is swanging.  This hair always looks best when freshly washed.  I pre-pooed my scalp with Neem Oil and my hair with Joico K-PAK, then rinsed with my Tea rise for 5 mins.  Then washed with CON green label and DC'd with Joico Moisture Recovery with heat for 30 mins before risning and applying some NTM to my own hair and a small amount to the weave hair and then sitting under my hood dryer for about 15 - 20 minutes.  I styled with my flat Iron this morning. My hair still feels very moisturised today.

I plan to take this install out by the end of the week which seems such a shame as she seems in good shape, but alas I promised myself 6/7 weeks max and 6 weeks it will be...

Hope you are all keeping well ladies.


----------



## Kerryann (Jan 25, 2010)

im late getting the weave but i got it done its my avatar


----------



## jlh48047 (Jan 25, 2010)

checking in...  ok, since my install on 07 Jan 10.  I have washed weekly.  I used diluted shampoo and dc with a mix of protein and moisture deep conditioners and left it on with a plastic cap for about and hour and 1/2.  I actually feel asleep.  My hair that was left out and the weave was so soft.  I rinsed and all hair looked and felt really good.  I am going to apply ors anti-itch oil tomorrow.  The lowest braids and tracks are loose, so I don't know if I will be able to keep this weave in to much longer.  I am looking for someone to tighten it up.  I wanted to make it to 7 March to be reinstalled.  I think it will happen before then.  Oh well, will just have to see.


----------



## Mommynikki772 (Jan 26, 2010)

Just got my Halleys Curls installed with a closure almost 2 weeks ago. Doing a daily moisturize and weekly dc. Hope to make lots of progress!


----------



## tada1 (Jan 26, 2010)

Blizzard said:


> My cornrows in the front are showing tranks and I have to wear a headband to cover it up.  It still looks fine but I want to keep my hair fresh looking and won't wait for it to get torn up looking.



my cornrows in front are doing that too. i think its because the track got weighed down my my moisturizing spritz, so i'm washing tomorrow to bulk it back up. 

If that doesn't work, i might just sew a track in to cover the ones that are showing. I'm just not ready to do another weave


----------



## Aveena (Jan 26, 2010)

tada1 said:


> my cornrows in front are doing that too. i think its because the track got weighed down my my moisturizing spritz, so i'm washing tomorrow to bulk it back up.
> 
> If that doesn't work, i might just sew a track in to cover the ones that are showing. I'm just not ready to do another weave


 

I originally thought about doing something similar [like] just redo the two in the front that are causing me problems but the way she sewd the hair didn't make that possible.  I really wanted to get two more weeks out of this install.


----------



## LovelyRo (Jan 26, 2010)

I still love my HCMRH install AND I especially love that all I have to do is a braid out for my leave... it blends really well!  I might try a twist out... just for comparison.  I think I'll just keep reusing this hair throughout the entire challenge!


----------



## mEmYSELFaNDj (Jan 26, 2010)

I've been soo lazy with my hair, nearly been in my install for 8wks. I have been cowashing and DC'ing every 3-4 days. And thats pretty much it. Im trying to keep this install for 12wks but IDK if I can make it. I have a lot of growth right now and Im inching to do a length check. But I know what is going to happen, I am going to take down my install, do the length check, then realize "now I have to deal with my own hair or put another install in" (both of which Im too tired to deal with) So I will regret taking it down early. So this is my motivation to keep it til I hit 12wks, plus my hair will have been hidden for a whole month more so thats means more growth.


----------



## Vintageglam (Jan 26, 2010)

What is *HCMRH *?


----------



## DiamondDivyne (Jan 26, 2010)

stellagirl76 said:


> What is *HCMRH *?


 
Hmmmm...good question.  Maybe Halley's Curls Miami Relaxed Hybrid...that's the only thing I could think of.


----------



## Vintageglam (Jan 26, 2010)

Hi Ladies, I Can't decide what hair to use for my next sew in for February.  I am thinking to use my Remi Goddess again (as its still in quite good condition).  I was thinking to just buy 1x new pack of Remi Goddess and use the fresher/ newer hair at the front and use the older hair at the back esp as it has already been cut.  I am also thinking to do a full head weave next time  with no closure in order to give my leave out area a well earned rest from the weekly flat-ironing/ straightening I have been subjecting it to for the last 3 months. My current hairdresser has told me that she prefers not to use closures as she feels they are less realistic.  Here is an exampleS of her work;

http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/ind...ture&friendID=279679096&albumId=260191&page=1

http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/ind...ture&friendID=279679096&albumId=260191&page=2

http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/ind...ture&friendID=279679096&albumId=260191&page=3


Also I am thinking that kinky curly hair right now might not be the most practical in winter especially if I keep needing to wet it etc !!!

Also ladies what do you think of this Kinky Curly hair?  Its a 3C texture apparently....


----------



## LovelyRo (Jan 26, 2010)

Halleys Curl Miami Ripple Hybrid is HCMRH... that's just too much to type...LOL!!!


----------



## jlh48047 (Jan 26, 2010)

stellagirl76 said:


> Hi Ladies, I Can't decide what hair to use for my next sew in for February. I am thinking to use my Remi Goddess again (as its still in quite good condition). I was thinking to just buy 1x new pack of Remi Goddess and use the fresher/ newer hair at the front and use the older hair at the back esp as it has already been cut. I am also thinking to do a full head weave next time with no closure in order to give my leave out area a well earned rest from the weekly flat-ironing/ straightening I have been subjecting it to for the last 3 months. My current hairdresser has told me that she prefers not to use closures as she feels they are less realistic. Here is an exampleS of her work;
> 
> http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/ind...ture&friendID=279679096&albumId=260191&page=1
> 
> ...


 

Where is she located and is she reasonable?  I think that the photo's are really nice to say that she does not use a closure!


----------



## Rocky91 (Jan 26, 2010)

@ stellagirl, i have in a kinky curly right now, and it's freezing where i'm at. you don't HAVE to wet it every day.
that hair looks pretty nice! will it blend well with your hair?


----------



## SUPER SWEET (Jan 26, 2010)

Ladies....It's been a weave disaster  I just took down my 2 month weave at the hair dresser. My edges are thin,some breakage in the top and my hair is LIFELESS. Soooooooooo i had to get 3 inches cut off around the back and sides. The hair style looks so 1989 now. I may be bold enough to post a starting over pic.


----------



## jlh48047 (Jan 27, 2010)

ms.sweetevie said:


> Ladies....It's been a weave disaster  I just took down my 2 month weave at the hair dresser. My edges are thin,some breakage in the top and my hair is LIFELESS. Soooooooooo i had to get 3 inches cut off around the back and sides. The hair style looks so 1989 now. I may be bold enough to post a starting over pic.


 
I am so sorry that has happen to you.  Now I am scared.  What do you think is the cause of your disaster?  Did your stylist weigh in on the situation?

Let me know.  I have been wearing back to back weaves, which is something I have been doing for the past 5 months. I decide to do it because I was deployed in a dessert place and I was having to wash and flat iron my hair every couple of days.  I was just coming back from a lost of at least 6 inches of hair.  I had to ccut it because it was just thing and horrible.  But ws growing back really well, even with regular relaxers.  I just wanted it to get thicker.  So, I am doing this as a 12 month challenge but do have my fears of the outcome.


----------



## tada1 (Jan 27, 2010)

DiamondDivyne said:


> Hmmmm...good question.  Maybe Halley's Curls Miami Relaxed Hybrid...that's the only thing I could think of.





ms.sweetevie said:


> Ladies....It's been a weave disaster  I just took down my 2 month weave at the hair dresser. My edges are thin,some breakage in the top and my hair is LIFELESS. Soooooooooo i had to get 3 inches cut off around the back and sides. The hair style looks so 1989 now. I may be bold enough to post a starting over pic.



oh noooo! im so sorry to hear this  did she cornrow your hair too tight? what happened? cheer up hun


----------



## kimmy89 (Jan 27, 2010)

yay finally got my install last night, so excited.


----------



## SUPER SWEET (Jan 27, 2010)

jlh48047 said:


> I am so sorry that has happen to you.  Now I am scared.  What do you think is the cause of your disaster?  Did your stylist weigh in on the situation?
> 
> Let me know.  I have been wearing back to back weaves, which is something I have been doing for the past 5 months. I decide to do it because I was deployed in a dessert place and I was having to wash and flat iron my hair every couple of days.  I was just coming back from a lost of at least 6 inches of hair.  I had to ccut it because it was just thing and horrible.  But ws growing back really well, even with regular relaxers.  I just wanted it to get thicker.  So, I am doing this as a 12 month challenge but do have my fears of the outcome.



Well...my old stylist in Pa put the weave in. I did'nt care for the way the edges were looking. She cornrowed edges going back with hair in the style of a ponytail...it's kinda of weird looking to me. Imagine a edges brushed back for a ponytail.Then leave the hair laying down. Next start a braid leaving the smooth hair where it is... So the edges got snagged and broken. I guess.  
The top part  Is my coarsest part and the braids got weak and brittle. They just broke off in pieces during removal...Well i'll give my hair 1 month rest then a quick weave.
 My new ATL stylist was COMPLETELY HONEST. She told me I needed a cut and many protein treatments to get my hair in better shape.


----------



## AdoreMsK67 (Jan 27, 2010)

Hi Ladies,
Just checking in..I'm a little over a month with this install and ehh, I'm not crazy about it. I think because it's thinner. For some reason I didn't have to use a whole bag..So the next install I'm looking for a different brand. I'm coming into 11 months of my transition and I need a brand that will resemble my texture more. So I'm considering that Remy Kinky Curly from allaboutmyhair.com. I have a question though, Is there a store brand that will give me that same texture? I love online shopping, but it's nice to go into the store as well. Any suggestions??


----------



## Rocky91 (Jan 27, 2010)

AdoreMsK67 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> Just checking in..I'm a little over a month with this install and ehh, I'm not crazy about it. I think because it's thinner. For some reason I didn't have to use a whole bag..So the next install I'm looking for a different brand. I'm coming into 11 months of my transition and I need a brand that will resemble my texture more. So I'm considering that Remy Kinky Curly from allaboutmyhair.com. I have a question though, Is there a store brand that will give me that same texture? I love online shopping, but it's nice to go into the store as well. Any suggestions??


I have the Janet Collection Kinky Curly. Model Model also makes one.
I'm gonna be honest though, this stuff gets tangly and crazy looking if i don't care for it. i'd go with the quality stuff to save yourself the hassle


----------



## bklynbornNbred (Jan 27, 2010)

Hi all! I'm not in the challenge but I wanted to ask the weave experts for advice. I'm currently taking up Bikram yoga (HOT) so I'm sweating every day. I've exercised (run) with a weave before and kept it up but this is a whole nother level - am I asking for a disaster to put one in? I just get so self aware when I pull the wig off in the locker room before class (yes I did -tied up my braid in scarf and teacher even did a double take when he walked into studio). Thank you!!


----------



## jlh48047 (Jan 27, 2010)

kimmy89 said:


> yay finally got my install last night, so excited.


 
I know that must feel awesome!  Post pic's


----------



## missnappylady (Jan 27, 2010)

Oh, I want in on the 6 month challenge. I weaved up on the 23 (a bit late).


----------



## loulou82 (Jan 27, 2010)

stellagirl76 said:


> Hi Ladies, I Can't decide what hair to use for my next sew in for February.  I am thinking to use my Remi Goddess again (as its still in quite good condition).  I was thinking to just buy 1x new pack of Remi Goddess and use the fresher/ newer hair at the front and use the older hair at the back esp as it has already been cut.  I am also thinking to do a full head weave next time  with no closure in order to give my leave out area a well earned rest from the weekly flat-ironing/ straightening I have been subjecting it to for the last 3 months. My current hairdresser has told me that she prefers not to use closures as she feels they are less realistic.  Here is an exampleS of her work;
> 
> http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/ind...ture&friendID=279679096&albumId=260191&page=1
> 
> ...



The short full head weave looks really good in the link you provided. I'm also going with a full-head weave without a closure next time. 

I like the KC hair. It looks very similar to AAMH KC. I wet my kinky curly weave almost every day to revive the curls but I wrap it in a turban towel for about 5 minutes so by the time I walk out the door it's not wet anymore. By the time I get to work it's completely dry.


----------



## loulou82 (Jan 27, 2010)

jlh48047 said:


> I know that must feel awesome!  Post pic's



+1... waiting for pics.


----------



## loulou82 (Jan 27, 2010)

AdoreMsK67 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> Just checking in..I'm a little over a month with this install and ehh, I'm not crazy about it. I think because it's thinner. For some reason I didn't have to use a whole bag..So the next install I'm looking for a different brand. I'm coming into 11 months of my transition and I need a brand that will resemble my texture more. So I'm considering that Remy Kinky Curly from allaboutmyhair.com. I have a question though, Is there a store brand that will give me that same texture? I love online shopping, but it's nice to go into the store as well. Any suggestions??



Good question. I had a curly weave by Milky Way called Water Weave that was decent but AAMH KC beats it. The MW looked terrible by Week 5 but my AAMH KC looks new at Week 4. The MW curls shed and tangle. AAMH KC sheds a bid but does not tangle. I plan on re-installing after 12 weeks.  I have pics of both installs in my Fotki to give you an idea.


----------



## loulou82 (Jan 27, 2010)

[/COLOR]





ms.sweetevie said:


> Ladies....It's been a weave disaster  I just took down my 2 month weave at the hair dresser. My edges are thin,some breakage in the top and my hair is LIFELESS. Soooooooooo i had to get 3 inches cut off around the back and sides. The hair style looks so 1989 now. I may be bold enough to post a starting over pic.



Oh no! I hate to read this. What products did you use to maintain your edges while in the install?


----------



## Vintageglam (Jan 27, 2010)

Has anyone ever used the Goddess Remi Deep Weaving hair (pic below):






There is also another picture example at the link below.........

http://www.pakcosmetics.com/upload/SENREMIDEEPWAVEWVGs.jpg

I am maybe thinking of using it for my next install...  The Yaki hair seems to have performed well so thought this might be a good choice.

All feedback greatly appreciated ladies !


----------



## butterfly3582 (Jan 27, 2010)

Here is a wig I made with EPRT and a closure. I braided my hair and left my edges and back out. I than sewn it down.  It took like 15 minutes to sew on.   I will probably wear it 1-2 weeks take it out wash and dc. Than re install

I will keep the braids for about 4 weeks. Wash DC and protein.  Than put it back up. 

You can click pic to make it bigger


----------



## phynestone (Jan 27, 2010)

stellagirl76 said:


> Has anyone ever used the Goddess Remi Deep Weaving hair (pic below):
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OMG! That's so cute! I think I want to try that with my next install. I'm tired of using a flat-iron to help my leave out hair blend in. Yeah, I use a heat-protectant and wrap it, but I'm just getting frustrated.

My next install will probably be in March. I'm so close to fulfilling my goal of weaving for an entire year.


----------



## jlh48047 (Jan 28, 2010)

butterfly3582 said:


> Here is a wig I made with EPRT and a closure. I braided my hair and left my edges and back out. I than sewn it down. It took like 15 minutes to sew on.  I will probably wear it 1-2 weeks take it out wash and dc. Than re install
> 
> I will keep the braids for about 4 weeks. Wash DC and protein. Than put it back up.
> 
> You can click pic to make it bigger


 

Wow!  That is a really good job.  Did you make it on a stocking cap with glue?  It fit's your face really well.


----------



## SUPER SWEET (Jan 28, 2010)

loulou82 said:


> [/COLOR]
> 
> Oh no! I hate to read this. What products did you use to maintain your edges while in the install?



I used sulfur 8.erplexed


----------



## Aveena (Jan 28, 2010)

butterfly3582 said:


> Here is a wig I made with EPRT and a closure. I braided my hair and left my edges and back out. I than sewn it down. It took like 15 minutes to sew on.  I will probably wear it 1-2 weeks take it out wash and dc. Than re install
> 
> I will keep the braids for about 4 weeks. Wash DC and protein. Than put it back up.
> 
> You can click pic to make it bigger


 
This has convinced me that I will buy this hair one of these days!  It looks great.  Only problem is that when ever I have the $$ they never have the color or length I need.  

Your wig looks great!


----------



## Demi27 (Jan 28, 2010)

butterfly3582 said:


> Here is a wig I made with EPRT and a closure. I braided my hair and left my edges and back out. I than sewn it down. It took like 15 minutes to sew on.  I will probably wear it 1-2 weeks take it out wash and dc. Than re install
> 
> I will keep the braids for about 4 weeks. Wash DC and protein. Than put it back up.
> 
> You can click pic to make it bigger


 
That looks nice. I was really thinking about doing this myself.
They apparently sell weaves in the package now like this. I would rather do it with the hair I purchased.

Did you use the stocking cap, or a weaving cap to make the weave?


----------



## Vintageglam (Jan 28, 2010)

I know I am quotint myself but I think I am becoming more sold on this hair.  I found another pic of it...... ummmmmmmmmmm............................










stellagirl76 said:


> Has anyone ever used the Goddess Remi Deep Weaving hair (pic below):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Demi27 (Jan 28, 2010)

^^^ That hair is GORGEOUS Stellagirl!


----------



## Vintageglam (Jan 28, 2010)

Demi 1974 said:


> ^^^ That hair is GORGEOUS Stellagirl!



Tell me about it .  I am so in a quandary now.... 

I think I am gonna hunt it down in London and see what the texture is like in the flesh....


----------



## Oyekade (Jan 28, 2010)

Stella, I love the 2nd picture of the goddess, now you make me want to try it. can you post pic if you do use the hair?


----------



## Rocky91 (Jan 28, 2010)

alright, so all is well with me and my weaves. i do them myself, i have a good routine going with moisturizing my own hair, and they look on point.

only problem? my boyfriend is tired of them. he keeps saying "but you have your own hair!!! you don't need it!" and telling him it's for a challenge on a hair board....he'd just erplexed and  

i don't know what to do!! any suggestions??


----------



## eocceas (Jan 28, 2010)

Sooo sry for the rediculously lon delay...but the hair is by Milky Way and its the 100% Wet and Wavy. and I took it out 2 days ago. And let me tell you...it was def time, this hair will only last 2 mo.


----------



## jlh48047 (Jan 29, 2010)

stellagirl76 said:


> Tell me about it . I am so in a quandary now....
> 
> I think I am gonna hunt it down in London and see what the texture is like in the flesh....


 
Stella the pictures of that hair are beautiful!  I  have never used goddess hair before, but there are quite a bit of people here in the US that swear by it.  You are definitely tempting me in to trying it!  I think I may have to check it out.:scratchch


----------



## Fab79 (Jan 29, 2010)

SG76 - that hair has me hooked when i saw it online, if you find it in london (hey london girl) let me know where you find it so i can feel it too


----------



## hairhere (Jan 29, 2010)

Does anyone put conditioner in their mix to moisturize the hair under the weave?


----------



## LovelyRo (Jan 29, 2010)

hairhere said:


> Does anyone put conditioner in their mix to moisturize the hair under the weave?


 
I've done this from time to time.  It moisturizes well.


----------



## back2relaxed (Jan 29, 2010)

I took my weave down last night.  It took about 5 hours, it was really installed.  I followed the advice of many, and took the weave down...saturated each section with conditioner(Suave Humectant).  After I saturated the section, I took my wide tooth comb, and combed through very slowly.  I lost about the size of a lemon in shed hair.  Not bad.  I was very scared to wash it...but I slathered some Elasta QP DPR-11 on top of the detangled hair.  I let that sit while I bathed under a plastic cap.  Next, I washed it with Keracare Shampoo for Color Treated Hair.  I then used Humecto to DC, and I slathered on some Aphogee 2 Minute on top of the Humecto at the end.  I rinsed that combo out.  Put on some Chi Keratin Mist and Chi Silk Infusion and blow dried.  I blowdried b/c I've been sick and couldn't airdry overnite(it was already 12:30a).  I am going in to the salon on Tuesday for a trim, rinse, dc and flat iron, I'll post a pic after my appt.  I'll also upload some pics to my fotki, so you can see before the install and after! Overall I was happy with the health of my hair after taking down the install.  I moisturized my hair about 2x a week with a spray I made of Elasta QP H-Two, Castor Oil, and a little braid spray.  I sprayed the braids underneath the weave.  I washed every week with a color applicator bottle and dc'd the same way.  My leave out edges, I sprayed daily with Jane Carter Leave In and sealed with Keracare Creme Hairdress.   My hair feels very good...and looks healthy...the ends even look great!


----------



## doobiequeen88 (Jan 29, 2010)

*Are you weaving it up for 6 or 12 months?*
*I will try 6 months first, if this goes well im going for the goal!!! 12 months


Regimen:*
*Wash and condish 1x a week. Moistruize and seal 3x a week


Products you are using for your own hair and for your weave:
My hair and weave: Hair One Cleanser and Conditioner*
*Moisturizer: Nu gro moisturizer*
*Oil (Sealing): JBCO*
*
End of challenge goal: 
6 months> Full Sholder Length
12 months> APL!!!!!!

Post a starting length picture:*
http://api.ning.com/files/3Mat6Kl48...c09jan10078.jpg?width=183&height=183&crop=1:1


----------



## jlh48047 (Jan 29, 2010)

stellagirl76 said:


> I know I am quotint myself but I think I am becoming more sold on this hair. I found another pic of it...... ummmmmmmmmmm............................


 
Ok!  I drove to New Orleans which is my hometown and I know that you can find good hair in the store there (as well as the low priced lower quality stuff).  And, what I found is that a lot of the stores there ( I went to more than one) do not carry goddess anymore.  They said that they have had way to many customer complaints about it and then it became harder to move/sell because of the spiral down of the quailty of the brand especially for the price.  So, I found what they say was comparable in velvet remi (deep wave). So if you find it I hope it is good for your and let us know how it works out.  I do know that you can order it online (I believe you can find it at Hairsisters.com).  the 12 in is $61.99 per pack and the 14in is probably $70.99. I may look into getting it from them myself, but I pick up this outre velvet brand and some other hair that caught my eye.  I bought up some hair.  I have enough hair to last me the rest of this challenge and the next two years as well probably!  Which is why I try to stay out the store and no need in me signing up for a use up your stash challenge!


----------



## Caychica (Jan 29, 2010)

Checking in. 

I culdnt get my hair done over so i just dc today with ors replen. con & mane-n-tail con. then air dry & flat iron the leave out (the usual routine) Hair is a lil frizzy but it feels softer.


----------



## fattyfatfat (Jan 29, 2010)

Im not *in* this challenge, but Im peeking in here to say that tomorrow, Im getting this sew-in:






its really cute and simple. I hope to wear it for a month. Im sorry the pic is so big!


----------



## butterfly3582 (Jan 29, 2010)

Thanks ladies

@jlh - I used a homemade cap. I took a half wig and than took the hair off.  I than added some netting around the edges.  I needed one that was more custom so it could fit like I wanted it too.  I sewed the hair on.  

@blizzard.  I LOVE this hair. I wish I would have bought it sooner.  It blends effortlessly (even when wet) and flat irons and hold curls like a dream.


----------



## lady djm (Jan 29, 2010)

stellagirl76 said:


> Has anyone ever used the Goddess Remi Deep Weaving hair (pic below):
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You must've been reading my mind.  I actually bookmarked this page last week.  I love this style and already told my stylist about it.  It is gorgeous.


----------



## Vintageglam (Jan 29, 2010)

jlh48047 said:


> Ok!  I drove to New Orleans which is my hometown and I know that you can find good hair in the store there (as well as the low priced lower quality stuff).  And, what I found is that a lot of the stores there ( I went to more than one) do not carry goddess anymore.  They said that they have had way to many customer complaints about it and then it became harder to move/sell because of the spiral down of the quailty of the brand especially for the price.  So, I found what they say was comparable in velvet remi (deep wave). So if you find it I hope it is good for your and let us know how it works out.  I do know that you can order it online (I believe you can find it at Hairsisters.com).  the 12 in is $61.99 per pack and the 14in is probably $70.99. I may look into getting it from them myself, but I pick up this outre velvet brand and some other hair that caught my eye.  I bought up some hair.  I have enough hair to last me the rest of this challenge and the next two years as well probably!  Which is why I try to stay out the store and no need in me signing up for a use up your stash challenge!



See I am really surprised they say this because I have used the same batch of REMI Goddess for my last two installs and I kid you not it is in PRISTINE condition and I could easily use it again for another install.  I went to have it re-tightend last week as I had an impt occasion to attend and the hairdresser who re-tightened and flat Ironed/ styled it was taken aback by how great condition it was in considering it was 4 months old and I had used it twice.  

Like most people she wanted to add oil sheen to flat Iron it so I had to stop her and prised out my John Freida water based heat protectant from my handbag (which smells lush btw ).  She was amazed by how little product the hair needed and by the condition the John Freida left the hair in.  I think Stylists sometimes think the more product the better when in actual fact it is the reverse.  People just want to do something to their hair when they should just leave it the heck alone.

I think the thing with this hair is that women do not know how to use it.  It is silky based Chinese hair so it stands to reason that you have to take that into consideration when looking after it.  I found this out through trial and error.  This hair  Joico, Redken, Matrix Biolage and Mizani Products.  It does NOT like any oil based or heavy petroleum products.  I also think that just like the BoBraz hair there are A LOT of fakes floating around, hence why I use the SAME supplier each time.  If you ladies want I can give you a blow by blow guide as to how I look after this hair and keep it "swanging" day by day.  It really has been the epitome in LOW maintainance hair for me.



Caychica said:


> Checking in.
> 
> I culdnt get my hair done over so i just dc today with ors replen. con & mane-n-tail con. then air dry & flat iron the leave out (the usual routine) Hair is a lil frizzy but it feels softer.



If your weave is acting up I would say do a massive clarifying treatment and then DC with salon products i.e. Joico, Redken, etc.  It will be like a new head of hair.  I have been >< before....



washnset said:


> Im not *in* this challenge, but Im peeking in here to say that tomorrow, Im getting this sew-in:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Just freaking beautiful is all I wanted to say.  I think I may steal this idea in the future....



lady djm said:


> You must've been reading my mind.  I actually bookmarked this page last week.  I love this style and already told my stylist about it.  It is gorgeous.



Tell me about it


----------



## Oyekade (Jan 29, 2010)

washnset, i really love the cut, it is just perfect


----------



## loulou82 (Jan 29, 2010)

missnappylady said:


> Oh, I want in on the 6 month challenge. I weaved up on the 23 (a bit late).





doobiequeen88 said:


> *Are you weaving it up for 6 or 12 months?*
> *I will try 6 months first, if this goes well im going for the goal!!! 12 months
> *


*

The challenge is already underway and is closed for now. But it may open in June for ladies to participate in the second half of 2010. You're more than welcome to ask questions and get feedback though. *


----------



## loulou82 (Jan 29, 2010)

*WashNSet:* I love the cut!  The layers are very flattering.


----------



## fattyfatfat (Jan 29, 2010)

thanks ladies. Im going to get this style tomorrow!



loulou82 said:


> *WashNSet:* I love the cut!  The layers are very flattering.





Oyekade said:


> washnset, i really love the cut, it is just perfect


----------



## loulou82 (Jan 29, 2010)

Ya'll have convinced me to go straight for the Summer. I did it backwards by going curly in the Winter but I really want to try out a straight weave now... off to research.


----------



## missnurselady (Jan 29, 2010)

Im still hanging in there, although im getting tired of these bangs! This hair sheds when combed or brushed, im so tired of sweeping hair off the bathroom floorerplexed. I plan on washing Monday, the weave feels coated. I need to find some kind of heat protectant thats light enough not to cause this. any suggestions?


----------



## Demi27 (Jan 30, 2010)

loulou82 said:


> Ya'll have convinced me to go straight for the Summer. I did it backwards by going curly in the Winter but I really want to try out a straight weave now... off to research.



See? And I'm thinking about going curly for the summer. I have to choose. DECISIONS.DECISIONS. lol.


----------



## Demi27 (Jan 30, 2010)

*** Checking in ***

Ok. So when I started the challenge, I was going to use HCGWR. I did use it for a few weeks, but that hair. I just don't know.

The first week or so it was ok. I washed and conditioned it and it felt like a dream, but it would always rise up at the back of my head. I figured if it was going to do that, I could have just purchased cheap BSS hair.

My mom finally told me (she used to be a beautician) to not put anything in it, not even a leave in (even though the instructions said to put a little leave in on the hair).  So, I did that and had no problems for about a week. The next week, I washed the hair and used a MOISTURIZING DC from Mane n Tail.   

WRONG MOVE!!!
That hair would not act right after that. Even after trying to do a DC with a true moisturizing DC.  The Mane n Tail actually was a protein DC (my mistake).

So, about 3 weeks ago I purchased some of the Goddess Remi hair. That hair has been A DREAM. No tangles....and I mean NONE.  I've washed and conditioned it.  No problems.  I'm getting ready to install it now.

I did not know, however, that the Goddess Remi Yaki comes in different textures.  I purchased the *Natural* Yaki texture. Apparently the other texture is a little too silky. The girl at the BSS actually was the one who pointed it out to me. 

So, I'm braiding my hair and I'm going to try and make that weave/wig that the other lovely lady just mentioned she did (in this thread). I purchased one of those adjustable weaving caps,so we shall see.


*** Sorry for the long post ***


----------



## jlh48047 (Jan 31, 2010)

washnset said:


> Im not *in* this challenge, but Im peeking in here to say that tomorrow, Im getting this sew-in:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Alright washnset!  This style is on fire!  Who is the stylist of this weave and where are they located.  I am needing you ladies to pass this kind of information on to me.  I am in need of some help here!



stellagirl76 said:


> See I am really surprised they say this because I have used the same batch of REMI Goddess for my last two installs and I kid you not it is in PRISTINE condition and I could easily use it again for another install. I went to have it re-tightend last week as I had an impt occasion to attend and the hairdresser who re-tightened and flat Ironed/ styled it was taken aback by how great condition it was in considering it was 4 months old and I had used it twice.
> 
> Like most people she wanted to add oil sheen to flat Iron it so I had to stop her and prised out my John Freida water based heat protectant from my handbag (which smells lush btw ). She was amazed by how little product the hair needed and by the condition the John Freida left the hair in. I think Stylists sometimes think the more product the better when in actual fact it is the reverse. People just want to do something to their hair when they should just leave it the heck alone.
> 
> ...


 

Bumping on stelling that idea!  It is hot!  I glad to know that for someone this hair is good.  And your right, it may come down to how it was cared for.  The fact remains that those stores don't carry it anymore, so I will have to purchase it online.  I still like the style and am still interested it trying it for myself.  I just wanted to pass on what was told to me and get feed back as to whether any of you ladies experienced those types of problems.  Might help me with deciding or if I really want to chance it or not.  I usually chance stuff anyways.  I just not as dissappointed if I know a head of time that there was some problems with this type of hair!  Thank you for your feed back about it.  

And who ever it was that said something about haircare tips, please pass them on.  I think it had something to do with how to care for a particular type of hair.

Now my update.... I can not stand the weave that is in my hair now!  I used this milkyway remi touch hair and it was good for about 2 washes and now acts just like regular old run of the mill bss cheap quality hair.  Know, I figured that it would not be exactly like remi, but I did think that it would hold up for two months.  

In the bss I purchased some velvet with is top of the line and some zury (which I heard was some pretty good hair as well).  I am going to take this out today and see if I can find some one to put the zury in.  I going to save the velvet for some other time.  This is the reason I need someone who is really reasonable to do my sew in's.  I just do not leave them in that long or get dissappointed especially when you ladies put these beautiful pics up.  I like whooa!  And, I refuse to not look like I think I should.


----------



## yaya24 (Jan 31, 2010)

I have diluted acv and jason tea tree conditioner between my tracks as I type. I will wash in a few minutes.. blow dry and flat iron. I am still hanging in here with my first install of the challenge. *Tomorrow makes week 6.*

This pic was taken last weekend..(week 5) the day before my weekly wash:


----------



## missnappylady (Jan 31, 2010)

loulou82 said:


> The challenge is already underway and is closed for now. But it may open in June for ladies to participate in the second half of 2010. You're more than welcome to ask questions and get feedback though.



No problem. I usually do challenges "unofficially" anyway. 

Good luck ladies!!

*Washnset* - I love that style!!


----------



## SUPER SWEET (Jan 31, 2010)

Ladies,
My new stylist asked me to take an extra 3 weeks of TLC after the destruction that just happend. She stated my hair is weak and I need to get protein back in  asap. So my next install will be in March instead of Feb.. I'll post a pic of what my new real hair looks like before I get this install....


----------



## loulou82 (Jan 31, 2010)

ms.sweetevie said:


> Ladies,
> My new stylist asked me to take an extra 3 weeks of TLC after the destruction that just happend. She stated my hair is weak and I need to get protein back in  asap. So my next install will be in March instead of Feb.. I'll post a pic of what my new real hair looks like before I get this install....



Your stylist sounds on point. How are you going to wear your hair until your next install?


----------



## Caychica (Feb 1, 2010)

missnurselady said:


> Im still hanging in there, although im getting tired of these bangs! This hair sheds when combed or brushed, im so tired of sweeping hair off the bathroom floorerplexed. I plan on washing Monday, the weave feels coated. I need to find some kind of heat protectant thats light enough not to cause this. any suggestions?




Aww why? I think the bangs are cute! I want bangs for my next install. & I know how u feel about shedding! By the time I can get my hair done over I'll have bald tracks lol

I dont have any suggestions on heat protectant. I use smooth n shine straighten polisher but that's a bit heavy so it might not b what ur lookin for


----------



## LovelyRo (Feb 1, 2010)

Demi 1974 said:


> *** Checking in ***
> 
> Ok. So when I started the challenge, I was going to use *HCGWR*. I did use it for a few weeks, but that hair. I just don't know.
> 
> ...


 
I had that experience too... that hair is crap!  I'm convinced!


----------



## DiamondDivyne (Feb 1, 2010)

Alright Ladies, I removed my install this past weekend.  I only had it in 3 weeks so I didn't even bother with a length check.  I'll wait until March for that.  I'm debating on re-installing this weekend, or waiting until the following weekend since I have a couple Super Bowl parties to attend this weekend.  I know it may seem strange but I don't really see myself as being "dressed" when I have an install.  It's quite the opposite.  Install for everyday, natural hair for special occasions.

In any event, I will post pics once I re-install.  I plan on keeping the next one in 4 - 6 weeks.


----------



## SUPER SWEET (Feb 1, 2010)

loulou82 said:


> Your stylist sounds on point. How are you going to wear your hair until your next install?



My stylist curled it last weekend but it's so short and ugly to me now...erplexed 

I deep conditioned last night and saw the reality of the 3-4 inches that were chopped. 

Well right now it's in a phony pony...but my real hair is so short im scared it may come off in a hard wind.... im not joking either.

I have KCCC but each time I  use it my hair looks like a Jheri curl...I guess it's my curl pattern. I have fine hair with alot of strands that are small coils. Or maybe I have to learn to apply it different.

I want to try another 1/2 wig and pin it down. This maybe my best option until march.

Im torn....


----------



## Kerryann (Feb 1, 2010)

loving my install it makes working out so much easier


----------



## AdoreMsK67 (Feb 1, 2010)

I have another question (for all of you)

In your braided pattern, do you include synthetic hair? If so why? If not why? 

For the last 6 months, I haven't included synthetic hair in my braid pattern it make it look very bulky. My hair doesen't seemed harmed about it, but If I should be doing it, I wanna know.


----------



## precious-olivia (Feb 2, 2010)

It's been a month! 3 more to go until next install


----------



## DiamondDivyne (Feb 2, 2010)

AdoreMsK67 said:


> I have another question (for all of you)
> 
> In your braided pattern, do you include synthetic hair? If so why? If not why?
> 
> For the last 6 months, I haven't included synthetic hair in my braid pattern it make it look very bulky. My hair doesen't seemed harmed about it, but If I should be doing it, I wanna know.


 
I just a little synthetic braiding hair in my anchor braids.  That's it.


----------



## Diam0ndiva (Feb 2, 2010)

GOOD DAY LADIES... UPDATE.. I TOOK OUT MY WEAVE I HAVE BEEN WEAVE FREE FOR ALMOST A WEEK.. TODAY I HOT OIL TREATED MY HAIR AND DID A LITTLE LITE MOISTURE, BRAIDED IN TWO BRAIDS (PART DOWN MIDDLE) AND NOW ITS TIME TO INSTALL MY SECOND WEAVE.. YAY!! SORRY IM PIC LESS BUT.. LET ME SEE WHAT I CAN PULL OUT FOR YALL.. 

BRB... (2 MINS LATER)

OK HERE ARE MY PICS.. NOT VERY DETAILED BUT JUST TO SHOW U SOMETHING..LOL..


----------



## DiamondDivyne (Feb 2, 2010)

Very pretty DiamondDiva. I'm thinking about reinstalling this weekend.


----------



## missnurselady (Feb 3, 2010)

Caychica said:


> Aww why? I think the bangs are cute! I want bangs for my next install. & I know how u feel about shedding! By the time I can get my hair done over I'll have bald tracks lol
> 
> I dont have any suggestions on heat protectant. I use smooth n shine straighten polisher but that's a bit heavy so it might not b what ur lookin for


 
It's just everytime I turn around I see someone with the same exact hair style! I mean it never fails. Plus after my 2nd wash its acting a plum fool. I purchased a FHI platform flat iron and some Keracare gloss spray and it still tangled. Im seriously thinking of going back to my BoBraz. Much less hassle.


----------



## bluediamond0829 (Feb 3, 2010)

Okay im ready to take my install out  im really bad with keeping weaves in for over a months time....its only been a month and im already missing my own hair(does that sound crazy)---

And plus i have straight hair so im getting up early to style it every morning because flexirods woud hurt to sleep in...and i havent tried rollers.  I usually would get curly or wavy and order my hair but this is BSS hair and its nice but i dont feel like curling every morning either. 

And on top of that I just worry about the front of my hair being out and just being installed for too long.

I'll probaby reinstall by the end of this month or sometime in March, but with some EP or Wagmans curly or wavy hair.


----------



## HKKelly (Feb 3, 2010)

I don't know why I never posted pictures of my install, I posted them in some other thread.  Anyway, my original install was done Dec. 14th, I didn't like it and it didn't "grow on me," so I got the same hair re-installed on Jan. 5th.  Arjuni 2c 18-24", it's been cut several times.  Here you go, DON'T LAUGH AT THE RANDOM PIMPLE IN THE CENTER OF MY FACE...please.


----------



## Caychica (Feb 3, 2010)

missnurselady said:


> It's just everytime I turn around I see someone with the same exact hair style! I mean it never fails. Plus after my 2nd wash its acting a plum fool. I purchased a FHI platform flat iron and some Keracare gloss spray and it still tangled. Im seriously thinking of going back to my BoBraz. Much less hassle.



Yeah a lot of girls have that hairstyle but I still want to try it lol. I gave up on the hair I have in. It's about 3 times thinner than when I installed it which was only a month ago. 

& I feel you on the bohbraz! I wish I had just reused the hair like i was going to


----------



## precious-olivia (Feb 3, 2010)

For my next install in april I'm going for a kinky weave.

http://www.halleyscurls.com/store/page43.html

I'm excited - it will be my reward for staying in this boring straight weave for 3 more months


----------



## SUPER SWEET (Feb 3, 2010)

precious-olivia said:


> For my next install in april I'm going for a kinky weave.
> 
> http://www.halleyscurls.com/store/page43.html
> 
> I'm excited - it will be my reward for staying in this boring straight weave for 3 more months



  I love ittttttttttt. I wonder do I need 2 pack.


----------



## Chanteuse (Feb 3, 2010)

I am so late in updating my info on this thread - sorry!  
I got this install on 12/29/09 and it is still going strong.  I have been alternating between wearing it curly and straight.  I love it curly but it's less maintenance straight.  The hair is Wagman's naturally curly and this is my second install with it.  Anywhoo - here are some pics:

I was trying to show the volume here but it came out so dark.







Excuse my edges in this one!  I don't wear it out like this.  I just threw a headband on at home and thought it was cute (if I had blended).  Shows the texture






Another texture shot






A little damp here






Straightened - My ends look scraggly here but I didn't want to get it cut into a style b/c the curls would have been jacked.


----------



## Demi27 (Feb 3, 2010)

ms.sweetevie said:


> I love ittttttttttt. I wonder do I need 2 pack.



I've purchased from Halley's before. Get two packs (IMO).


----------



## doobiequeen88 (Feb 3, 2010)

Okay I got this install 1/31 and I love it!!!


----------



## missnurselady (Feb 4, 2010)

Chanteuse said:


> I am so late in updating my info on this thread - sorry!
> I got this install on 12/29/09 and it is still going strong. I have been alternating between wearing it curly and straight. I love it curly but it's less maintenance straight. The hair is Wagman's naturally curly and this is my second install with it. Anywhoo - here are some pics:
> 
> I was trying to show the volume here but it came out so dark.
> ...


 Drooling
This is my summer hair!!! I have been eyeing that Natural Curly far too long. How many oz did you use???


----------



## missnurselady (Feb 4, 2010)

Caychica said:


> Yeah a lot of girls have that hairstyle but I still want to try it lol. I gave up on the hair I have in. It's about 3 times thinner than when I installed it which was only a month ago.
> 
> & I feel you on the bohbraz! I wish I had just reused the hair like i was going to


 
Yea, I went on a cleaning spree and threw my Bo Braz away. Luckily, I can get away with one bag, and the BSS down the street has it. I'm going to try to work with this hair for a few more weeks, but I'm not sure if its going to make it. It's only week 3!


----------



## jlh48047 (Feb 4, 2010)

Update time....  Ok ladies, I could not take the weave i had in anymore.  It was just so much work for a weave.  I have since taken it down and had it redone.  I did put a little relaxer in my edges and nape to some them some.  I have used zury ultra french quattro.  The curls or beautiful.  The hair is really soft.  So my question is have any of you ladies used this hair before and if so how to you care for it and maintain it?  I will post a pic as soon as I can.


----------



## Rocky91 (Feb 4, 2010)

update: currently weaveless! this is the longest i've seen my hair out in about two months-usually i just do back-to-back, same day take-out/put in installs. 
and i need it out for valentine's day....
but after that, i'm saving up for some BoBraz...if i get that job, that is. erplexed


----------



## yaya24 (Feb 4, 2010)

I will be washing tonight. I am having a get together tomorrow at my house and I do not feel like fussing with it tomorrow or Saturday morning before Church.

I cut off about 2 inches all around my hair to give me a new look. Coworkers took notice. So I am happy. 6 weeks down and 6.. (or 4) left to go.


----------



## Oyekade (Feb 4, 2010)

I have been wearing my own hair for about 2 wks now, so I am planning to self install this sunday or monday. I don't know whether i should install curly or italian yaki. If i do the curly, I have to do a jet black rinse on my hair b/c i got the curly from a chinese vendor and it's a little darker than my own hair


----------



## Chanteuse (Feb 4, 2010)

missnurselady said:


> Drooling
> This is my summer hair!!! I have been eyeing that Natural Curly far too long. How many oz did you use???


 
Hey, If you get it you will love it!  I do anyway - For this install I used almost a full 8 ozs.  It's funny though b/c my stylist only used about 6-7 ozs on my first install so I'm not sure why there was a difference.  It's very full with the 8 ozs though.


----------



## Reece Nicole (Feb 5, 2010)

So I took out my first install last night, It lasted about 5 weeks which is pretty normal for me. I would have tried to last a couple more weeks but All star weekend is coming soon so I had to get that fresh do lol. I didnt take as good of care of my hair underneath as I should have. I felt like in some sections, the top close to my leave out hair, My hair felt really dry so Im going to work on moisturizing more often.

I didnt really check lenght but it felt like I got a little more than 1/2 an inch. Ill be getting my new install tomorrow morning and Im hoping to make it last about six weeks. Ill still be using my HCGWRH. But after seeing Chanteuse post Im going to have to get some Wags for Spring Break because that is too gorgeous!

I also realized as I took down my install how much I have learned from LHCF. Before take downs were horrible, I lost so much hair,  I had all kinds of knots and tangles and My hair would be so dry and unmanageble. Now its no big deal. I detangle each session after I unbraid before adding condition and detangle again under running water. My hair feels moist and soft today  Love this site!


----------



## loulou82 (Feb 6, 2010)

I'm almost at week 7. I'm debating whether to split the wefts of my AAMH when I get it re-installed. I read it sheds badly though but I'm going to seal the heck out of it and only split 6 oz instead of all of it. I may have to keep this install in until Week 15. This is REALLY pushing but I may have to given my schedule.


----------



## cocoaluv (Feb 6, 2010)

I got my first install for the year today. I think I will be doing this at least for the next 6 months to grow out my TWA.


----------



## eocceas (Feb 6, 2010)

HKKelly said:


> I don't know why I never posted pictures of my install, I posted them in some other thread.  Anyway, my original install was done Dec. 14th, I didn't like it and it didn't "grow on me," so I got the same hair re-installed on Jan. 5th.  Arjuni 2c 18-24", it's been cut several times.  Here you go, DON'T LAUGH AT THE RANDOM PIMPLE IN THE CENTER OF MY FACE...please.



Hey neighbor...can u pleeeease tell me where you got this hair. After seeing ur picI now have to have to have it. thnx HKKelly


----------



## HKKelly (Feb 7, 2010)

eocceas said:


> Hey neighbor...can u pleeeease tell me where you got this hair. After seeing ur picI now have to have to have it. thnx HKKelly


 
I love seeing ladies on here from Atlanta (so cool)!  The store officially opens on Monday 2/15.  the website is www.arjuni.com I would keep a close eye though.  The owner and hair have already been featured in Essence so it's expected that she'll get slammed with orders on Monday.  I'll try to remember to post when the site officially opens.  The hair really is a great match and it's virgin hair, so you can re-use it if you take proper care of it.


----------



## Vintageglam (Feb 7, 2010)

Just taken my sew in out.  I had a lot of shedding and I cute a section of my hair by accident bc I was too proud and embarassed to get DH to help me take it out.  He took pity on me and helped me take out the rest.

Also I have found with takedowns that the comb you use to de-tangle is super impt.  I think I have now found a comb which is far gentler.

Anyway I am going to slather my scalp with my oil mix to pre-poo and then DC tomorrow....


My hair at the roots is very thick due to the transitioning change in textures...  I had no heavy tangling or matting and I have washed once every week for the last 7 weeks sometimes even twice a week.  I do think though that 6/7  weeks appears to be the limit for me.  I could probably push it a bit longer but I don't actually think that helps in the end....

ETA:  I left out probably the most impt information of all..... 

I was neck length/ grazing shoulder length just before this challenge started and now I am much closer to shoulder length (if not there) now.  I will DC and press tomorrow and post pics so you ladies can judge and tell me for yourself what you think????


----------



## Chanteuse (Feb 8, 2010)

AdoreMsK67 said:


> I have another question (for all of you)
> 
> *In your braided pattern, do you include synthetic hair? If so why? If not why?*
> 
> For the last 6 months, I haven't included synthetic hair in my braid pattern it make it look very bulky. My hair doesen't seemed harmed about it, but If I should be doing it, I wanna know.


 
Hi AdoreMK.

My stylist always uses synthetic hair in the braids and I think this is one the key reasons why I can wear my hair for several months and not have issues with matting.

The synthetic hair essentially reinforces your braids so that they last longer and can hold up better to combing, brushing and washing.  I keep my installs for at least 12 weeks and have never had a problem with matting.  When I take it down my braids are stiil intact - just a little fuzzy with a ton of new growth underneath them.  My stylist told me recently that she has some clients that keep their installs for 4 to 5 months with no issues at takedown so I'm thinking of extending my current weave to 4 months instead of 3.

If your hair is bulky when you add synthetic hair then you are either using too much synthetic hair or making your braids too big in general.  You need to make relatively small braids with just a little bit of synthetic hair in each one.  HTH!


----------



## angenoir (Feb 8, 2010)

Chanteuse said:


> Hi AdoreMK.
> 
> My stylist always uses synthetic hair in the braids and I think this is one the key reasons why I can wear my hair for several months and not have issues with matting.
> 
> ...


 
This post was really helpful!

One question - when you leave your weave in for so long, doesn't it move back?

My install always seems to move back on my head as my hair grows and that is primarily why I take it out usually after 8 weeks. I would love to be able to keep it in longer though.


----------



## cocoaluv (Feb 8, 2010)

Chanteuse said:


> Hi AdoreMK.
> 
> My stylist always uses synthetic hair in the braids and I think this is one the key reasons why I can wear my hair for several months and not have issues with matting.
> 
> ...


 

Yup thats exactly how my stylist does it as well. The only ladies I saw getting only their own hair braided were the ones who were about to get a quick weave ( that includes a net over their hair). I do believe that the synthetic hair being braided into your cornbraids will help your hair stay in place longer. My stylist told me to keep my weave in for at least 2 months but I think I am going to stretch this out to at least 3. Especially since I plan on going back to her every 3 weeks for a wash and retightening with a style.


----------



## yaya24 (Feb 8, 2010)

Today makes wk 7.


----------



## Chanteuse (Feb 8, 2010)

angenoir said:


> This post was really helpful!
> 
> One question - when you leave your weave in for so long, doesn't it move back?
> 
> My install always seems to move back on my head as my hair grows and that is primarily why I take it out usually after 8 weeks. I would love to be able to keep it in longer though.


 
Thanks!  Hmm - I'm not sure what you mean about the moving back thing.  I normally get a middle or side part so maybe that makes a difference.  It does get looser definitely.  I guess it moves down if anything - away from my leave out - lol.  Sometimes it does get loose to the point that I have difficulty covering the top track.  When this happens I just add another track to the top and its fine.


----------



## Chanteuse (Feb 8, 2010)

stellagirl76 said:


> Has anyone ever used the Goddess Remi Deep Weaving hair (pic below):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I think Glamazon used to wear this hair.  You could send her a pm to see how it held up.  It is very pretty.


----------



## DiamondDivyne (Feb 8, 2010)

Okay, I'm back weaved up.  I used Bohyme Brazilian.  I love this hair!  Hopefully I will be able to reuse.


----------



## angenoir (Feb 8, 2010)

Thanks!
That is exactly what I meant. The install moves down and I never know what to do so I take it down.

Thanks for the tip about adding another track!



Chanteuse said:


> Thanks! Hmm - I'm not sure what you mean about the moving back thing. I normally get a middle or side part so maybe that makes a difference. It does get looser definitely. I guess it moves down if anything - away from my leave out - lol. Sometimes it does get loose to the point that I have difficulty covering the top track. When this happens I just add another track to the top and its fine.


----------



## cocoaluv (Feb 8, 2010)

Ok I have a dumb weave question. What are you all putting on the actual weave...such as moisturizers/hair sprays or glossers. Or are we not supposed to put anything on it and just focus on the hair beneath?


----------



## Chanteuse (Feb 8, 2010)

angenoir said:


> Thanks!
> That is exactly what I meant. The install moves down and I never know what to do so I take it down.
> 
> Thanks for the tip about adding another track!


 
 You're welcome!



cocoaluv said:


> Ok I have a dumb weave question. What are you all putting on the actual weave...such as moisturizers/hair sprays or glossers. Or are we not supposed to put anything on it and just focus on the hair beneath?


 
This honestly depends on the hair.  If you are using high quality hair then you don't really need to put anything on it.  Some curly hair needs some product like a curl gel or conditioner to encourage the curl or reduce frizzies.  You can use a light serum on straight hair to reduce flyaways.  Sometimes if your hair is tangling then you may need something to try and combat this.  Personally I don't like anything oily or greasy on my weave but some people might use oil.

What type of hair are you using and are you having any issues with it?


----------



## Caychica (Feb 8, 2010)

cocoaluv said:


> Ok I have a dumb weave question. What are you all putting on the actual weave...such as moisturizers/hair sprays or glossers. Or are we not supposed to put anything on it and just focus on the hair beneath?



I came in to ask this exact question! My install feels heavy and oily. Even if I wash it or not it dont "blow in the wind" anymore lol Just feels dry.


----------



## cocoaluv (Feb 8, 2010)

Chanteuse said:


> You're welcome!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I am using Wagmans I believe. My stylist told me that this hair is better than the ones at the BSS so I bought it. I am not having any issues I just wondered if there is something I am supposed to be adding to it. My stylist told me no but you know I always have to check with the guru's on LHCF just to make sure.


----------



## Oyekade (Feb 8, 2010)

Caychica said:


> I came in to ask this exact question! My install feels heavy and oily. Even if I wash it or not it dont "blow in the wind" anymore lol Just feels dry.




mine felt like that, i just clarified and deep conditioned it and it was fine afterward. I use coconut oil or silicon mix leave in as my moisturizer


----------



## Demi27 (Feb 8, 2010)

I don't use anything on my hair anymore.
I am now using Goddess Remy Natural Yaki.
I wash my hair with diluted Dr. Bronner's soap.
Then I condition with CON Moisure Extreme Conditioner (from the Professional line). 
I leave that on for about 5 minutes and rinse. 
I have been doing this for weeks and my hair feels like butter. No tangles, no NOTHING!


----------



## Vintageglam (Feb 8, 2010)

Demi 1974 said:


> I don't use anything on my hair anymore.
> I am now using Goddess Remy Natural Yaki.
> I wash my hair with diluted Dr. Bronner's soap.
> Then I condition with CON Moisure Extreme Conditioner (from the Professional line).
> ...




Glad you like the hair Demi,  it is so low maintenance 

Love it.

I think I might take a break from the installs until the end of Feb to co-wash and DC my hair for a few weeks.


----------



## Caychica (Feb 8, 2010)

Oyekade said:


> mine felt like that, i just clarified and deep conditioned it and it was fine afterward. I use coconut oil or silicon mix leave in as my moisturizer



what did u use to clarify & d/c? & do u air dry or blow dry?

I was thinking about trying the baking soda method and using ORS replen. cond to d/c.


----------



## Diam0ndiva (Feb 9, 2010)

diva update.. second installment.. this one will be in longer.. 
install on feb 1st enjoy.. i think im the only one that faithfully updates..lol


----------



## Chanteuse (Feb 9, 2010)

cocoaluv said:


> I am using Wagmans I believe. My stylist told me that this hair is better than the ones at the BSS so I bought it. I am not having any issues I just wondered if there is something I am supposed to be adding to it. My stylist told me no but you know I always have to check with the guru's on LHCF just to make sure.


 
If it looks good with nothing in it then I wouldn't put anything on it.


----------



## Oyekade (Feb 9, 2010)

Caychica said:


> what did u use to clarify & d/c? & do u air dry or blow dry?
> 
> I was thinking about trying the baking soda method and using ORS replen. cond to d/c.



I use joico chelating shampoo, I also use ion clarifying shampoo sometimes. Both are pretty good.  Yes, I air dry, I have not blow dried any of my extension yet. most extensions require little to no product, so most often u don't have to clarify a lot. I clarified mine b/c i went overboard with my DC and it weighed the hair down.


----------



## scarcity21 (Feb 9, 2010)

DiamondDivyne said:


> Okay, I'm back weaved up. I used Bohyme Brazilian. I love this hair! Hopefully I will be able to reuse.


 

Oh where are the pics gurl? cant be holding out on me...


----------



## yaya24 (Feb 9, 2010)

I wash my weave with ORS creamy aloe..rinse.. follow with any diluted shampoo that I am trying to use up.. rinse

Condition with whatever cheapie conditioner I have on hand.. (leave it in for the duration of my shower then rinse)

Leave in 1 pump of PM Super skinny relaxing balm + dime sized amount of a serum (either chi silk infusion or IC Olive oil serum) + 1 pump of keracare foam.

Blow dry, flat iron

..The weave is not weighed down..very light and flowy.. 

*I am still in my first install for the challenge.. using Goddess remy straight hair*


----------



## PPGbubbles (Feb 9, 2010)

Caychica said:


> I came in to ask this exact question! My install feels heavy and oily. Even if I wash it or not it dont "blow in the wind" anymore lol Just feels dry.


 
John frieda has a leave in spray that works great with weave hair...It elimitates the dry hair feeling I use it on my straight installs

here is a link to the product... I picked it up at walmart for like 4 bucks.

http://www.johnfrieda.com/products/product_detail.asp?productLine=frizz_ease&pid=50


----------



## DiamondDivyne (Feb 9, 2010)

scarcity21 said:


> Oh where are the pics gurl? cant be holding out on me...


 
LOL!  I was hoping no one asked.  I didn't take pics.  But I will.  It's so long...at least to me.  Past my bra strap.  I had to get 12" because they didn't have 10".  I'm debating on going to get it cut in layers.  But I want to reuse it. Plus I don't want to  mess up the length when/if I wear it curly.


----------



## Caychica (Feb 9, 2010)

ppg0069 said:


> John frieda has a leave in spray that works great with weave hair...It elimitates the dry hair feeling I use it on my straight installs
> 
> here is a link to the product... I picked it up at walmart for like 4 bucks.
> 
> http://www.johnfrieda.com/products/product_detail.asp?productLine=frizz_ease&pid=50



I'll be looking out for that, thanks.


----------



## lawyer2be371 (Feb 9, 2010)

Hey I took my install down over the weekend ...I washed my hair and bought some new shampoo Nexxus Ulta Moisturizing, HATE IT HATE IT! worse 20.00 bucks I spent, hair got tangled It took me 6 hours to get the nots out, Im going to get another install next weekend hopefully


----------



## scarcity21 (Feb 9, 2010)

DiamondDivyne said:


> LOL! I was hoping no one asked. I didn't take pics. But I will. It's so long...at least to me. Past my bra strap. I had to get 12" because they didn't have 10". I'm debating on going to get it cut in layers. But I want to reuse it. Plus I don't want to mess up the length when/if I wear it curly.


 
Yea I totally understand bcos I have 14'' in right now...I wanted to cut it too but dont wanna mess it up cos I plan on reusing this hair...poor thing caught on fire 3 weeks ago but that's another story...looking forward to your pictures


----------



## loulou82 (Feb 9, 2010)

yaya24 said:


> Today makes wk 7.



I'm 7 weeks today... 7 more weeks to go!


----------



## loulou82 (Feb 9, 2010)

DiamondDivyne said:


> LOL!  *I was hoping no one asked.*  I didn't take pics.  But I will.  It's so long...at least to me.  Past my bra strap.  I had to get 12" because they didn't have 10".  I'm debating on going to get it cut in layers.  But I want to reuse it. Plus I don't want to  mess up the length when/if I wear it curly.



You KNOW we're nosy! I'm waiting for my second install with this hair before I cut the length too. I can't bear to do it now knowing how much it cost.


----------



## misseyblue (Feb 9, 2010)

I took my install out almost two weeks ago. I have been wearing half wigs in the mean time. Right now I'm plotting my next style and hair choice. dilemmas!


----------



## bella♥tia♥marie (Feb 9, 2010)

checking in

oooooh my head ITCHES.... i dont know how much longer i'm going to last... i've been in this sew in for 4 weeks (on thursday).... i'm trying to last 3 more weeks.


----------



## kurlybella (Feb 10, 2010)

okay ladies, i'm no in this challenge but wanted to share this pretty weave and fotki i came across. 

http://www.public.fotki.com/Co-Cola/halleys-curls-salon/wet-set.html


----------



## Oyekade (Feb 10, 2010)

kurlybella said:


> okay ladies, i'm no in this challenge but wanted to share this pretty weave and fotki i came across.
> 
> http://www.public.fotki.com/Co-Cola/halleys-curls-salon/wet-set.html



that is so gorgegous kurlybella, it looks so real, I may have to try flexi rods when i install yaki again since i am in a curly right now


----------



## Caychica (Feb 10, 2010)

kurlybella said:


> okay ladies, i'm no in this challenge but wanted to share this pretty weave and fotki i came across.
> 
> http://www.public.fotki.com/Co-Cola/halleys-curls-salon/wet-set.html



That is so pretty!! I want to try that style


----------



## Chanteuse (Feb 10, 2010)

kurlybella said:


> okay ladies, i'm no in this challenge but wanted to share this pretty weave and fotki i came across.
> 
> http://www.public.fotki.com/Co-Cola/halleys-curls-salon/wet-set.html


 
This is soo pretty!!  Flexirods eh? :scratchch


----------



## cech2204 (Feb 10, 2010)

Hey Ladies!  I joined this challenge right when it began, but am only now coming in to post my pics.  Sorry for the laziness lol!  Anyways, I couldn't figure out how to post pics so I have included the link to my fotki: http://public.fotki.com/MiBellaVita/  My install specs are: EP Silky Relaxed Texture (on top) Hair Esthetics Kinky Straight (on bottom and back) 12 inches in a 1bish color.  I self-installed on December 28th and again sorry to be so late!!!!!!  I plan on weaving it up for 12 months.  My next install will be sometime early March!  Happy Hair Growing Ladies


----------



## newbiemom (Feb 10, 2010)

I quit this challenge. I couldn't take the itching. Good luck ladies


----------



## missnurselady (Feb 11, 2010)

Okay today officially makes week 4 and I think I'm going to have to take this install down. I cant stand the tangles and the shedding anymore. I want to try Wagmans NC but they are out untill Mid March soooo Im trying to decide what type of hair to get next. I liked my straight install even though I hated styling everyday, but I miss the ease of my wash n go with Bobraz... whats a girl to do???? I think I may try Goddess Remi and go straight until I can get my hands on some Wags.... Help!


----------



## Caychica (Feb 11, 2010)

So yesterday was 5 weeks & 5 days. I clarified with Ion, conditioned with garnier then let my install air dry. I used my blow dryer w/ comb attached to blow out the left out hair (dont kno why i've never used the comb before!!) & flat ironed.

I was about to give up on this hair because of all the shedding/feeling heavy/looking thin, then I brushed it out and......






looking like my bohbraz


----------



## Vintageglam (Feb 11, 2010)

cech2204 said:


> Hey Ladies!  I joined this challenge right when it began, but am only now coming in to post my pics.  Sorry for the laziness lol!  Anyways, I couldn't figure out how to post pics so I have included the link to my fotki: http://public.fotki.com/MiBellaVita/  My install specs are: EP Silky Relaxed Texture (on top) Hair Esthetics Kinky Straight (on bottom and back) 12 inches in a 1bish color.  I self-installed on December 28th and again sorry to be so late!!!!!!  I plan on weaving it up for 12 months.  My next install will be sometime early March!  Happy Hair Growing Ladies



Hey Cech - I love the install.  It looks very natural and not too heavy or weighed down.  Very pretty !!! 



kurlybella said:


> okay ladies, i'm no in this challenge but wanted to share this pretty weave and fotki i came across.
> 
> http://www.public.fotki.com/Co-Cola/halleys-curls-salon/wet-set.html




I have looked through her albums - this girl knows her weaves !


----------



## blksndrlla (Feb 11, 2010)

Ladies....Quick question...
I had a sew-in done yesterday. It looks great and uber natural, but it is TIGHT! It's just really the nape. I had her leave out the edges, nape and horseshoe, thankfully.* What can I do to help alleviate the pain? How long should it take to subside? * 
I expected some soreness, but this is a bit much. I mentioned it to her when it was being braided and they said it would get looser. Is it possible just to clip a strand or two and not compromise the whole sew-in? Should I wash it or something...


----------



## Caychica (Feb 11, 2010)

> Okay today officially makes week 4 and I think I'm going to have to take this install down. I cant stand the tangles and the shedding anymore. I want to try Wagmans NC but they are out untill Mid March soooo Im trying to decide what type of hair to get next. I liked my straight install even though I hated styling everyday, but I miss the ease of my wash n go with Bobraz... whats a girl to do???? I think I may try Goddess Remi and go straight until I can get my hands on some Wags.... Help!



I feel the same about mine. It was fine earlier now it's getting tangled again.. this is Goddess Remi btw. I know other people that have no problems with the straight one, but this wavy one... I cant wait to get my bohbraz back!! Got to stick it out until March   I had better experience with Premium Now hair.

Maybe some people can chime in about dif brands/suggestions.



blksndrlla said:


> Ladies....Quick question...
> I had a sew-in done yesterday. It looks great and uber natural, but it is TIGHT! It's just really the nape. I had her leave out the edges, nape and horseshoe, thankfully.* What can I do to help alleviate the pain? How long should it take to subside? *
> I expected some soreness, but this is a bit much. I mentioned it to her when it was being braided and they said it would get looser. Is it possible just to clip a strand or two and not compromise the whole sew-in? Should I wash it or something...



Try taking a pain killer & washing it. I had to do that with this install. I cut the thread too because it was WAY too tight & it messed up the front. I had to buy a needle,thread & sew it back


----------



## blksndrlla (Feb 11, 2010)

Caychica said:


> Try taking a pain killer & washing it. I had to do that with this install. I cut the thread too because it was WAY too tight & it messed up the front. I had to buy a needle,thread & sew it back


 
Thanks. I took some tyenol and called her. She is going to loosen it tomorrow. My next step was washing, but it hurts so bad I was dreading trying to.


----------



## Vintageglam (Feb 12, 2010)

hey ladies I am weave free at the mo and taking a break from my last install but thinking of getting this style next...

I like this style bc I am thinking of investing next time in some nice hair and need a style where I will not need to cut the hair so much so that it will be re-usable...


----------



## mEmYSELFaNDj (Feb 12, 2010)

stellagirl76 said:


> hey ladies I am weave free at the mo and taking a break from my last install but thinking of getting this style next...
> 
> I like this style bc I am thinking of investing next time in some nice hair and need a style where I will not need to cut the hair so much so that it will be re-usable...


Love this style. This is my favorite way to wear my installs. I can't wait until my real hair can achieve this style. That will be the end of my active hair growing journey.


----------



## DiamondDivyne (Feb 12, 2010)

stellagirl76 said:


>


 
This is kinda how I have my hair now.


----------



## Vintageglam (Feb 12, 2010)

^^^ Ladies any idea on what hair would best mimic the one in the picture?


----------



## Kneechay (Feb 12, 2010)

I also am kinda curious about all these ladies with uncontrollable itching. I have never had that kind of itching. What is it, the hair? What kind of shampoo are you guys using? Washing often enough? 

I'm seriously just a little confused because even when I didnt know how to take care of my weave, I never had all this itching.



stellagirl76 said:


> hey ladies I am weave free at the mo and taking a break from my last install but thinking of getting this style next...
> 
> I like this style bc I am thinking of investing next time in some nice hair and need a style where I will not need to cut the hair so much so that it will be re-usable...



This is how I had my sew in, with hair left out in the front horseshoe shape to look flatter and more natural at the parts. I've even styled my hair this way, I did for new year's. Check out some youtubes titled "Farrah Fawcett curls", Salon Cabelo has a good tutorial.


----------



## Caychica (Feb 12, 2010)

blksndrlla said:


> Thanks. I took some tyenol and called her. She is going to loosen it tomorrow. My next step was washing, but it hurts so bad I was dreading trying to.



ur welcome.  I know how the feels. I was pouring ice cold water on mine all the time then I couldnt take it anymore & loosened it up lol


----------



## loulou82 (Feb 13, 2010)

stellagirl76 said:


> hey ladies I am weave free at the mo and taking a break from my last install but thinking of getting this style next...
> 
> I like this style bc I am thinking of investing next time in some nice hair and need a style where I will not need to cut the hair so much so that it will be re-usable...



I want to know what hair will give this style too. I love it!


----------



## Prisangela (Feb 14, 2010)

Hey All,

Im currently on my second install, I took the first one out on the 31 of jan and put it back in the same day after a good wash and a good 6hrs of DC. It looked like I got about 3/4" of NG =D 

So here it is...

http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/hs217.snc3/22466_307163764685_506439685


----------



## Prisangela (Feb 14, 2010)

loulou82 said:


> I want to know what hair will give this style too. I love it!


 
I love this cut too...try velvet remy, or any remy hair for that matter


----------



## scarcity21 (Feb 16, 2010)

Nichi said:


> I also am kinda curious about all these ladies with uncontrollable itching. I have never had that kind of itching. What is it, the hair? What kind of shampoo are you guys using? Washing often enough?
> 
> I'm seriously just a little confused because even when I didnt know how to take care of my weave, I never had all this itching.





Nichi said:


> I know right? with my last install I had itching but not with this one....It might be a combo of  the products ppl are using to moisturize and not washing enough. The things I did different from my last install (AAMH) was 1. Wash more often ( once every 2 weeks as opposed to every 3 -4 weeks...and I only cowashed).
> 2. Use a very watered down leave in ( as opposesd to creamy leave ins which I noticed caused build up).
> 3. Use extra kanekalon hair only on the 1st cornrow( she cornrowed my hair in the beehive pattern), the rest was cornrowed without additional hair and
> 4.Moisturise more frequently ( Ive even baggied a couple times/week).
> ...


----------



## yaya24 (Feb 16, 2010)

I plan on taking out my sew in when I get off of work this afternoon.

Yesterday made week 8...I wish I could make at least another 2 weeks.. BUT I bought a couple of wigs over the weekend and I really want to try them out during my 3 week break from this removal


----------



## mEmYSELFaNDj (Feb 16, 2010)

Oh my gosh ladies, im a couple days shy of 11wks in this install and im dying to take it out. But it still looks good. Initial plan was to leave it in for 12wks, but like I said im dying to take it down. Plus I have tons of NG. Since it still looks good im contemplating leaving it up til mid-march 14wks. Im torn, I just want it out because I want to see my progress, but I want to leave it in because I know im not going to want to deal with my real hair so I will end up re-doing another weave anyway. And right now im about over 7mos pregnant and really dont feel like re-installing a weave.(self installer) 

Whats should I do? Any suggestions? 

(Oh and by the way I never have a problem with matting or detangling so that won't be an issue if I leave it in a little longer.)


----------



## cocoaluv (Feb 16, 2010)

mEmYSELFaNDj said:


> Oh my gosh ladies, im a couple days shy of 11wks in this install and im dying to take it out. But it still looks good. Initial plan was to leave it in for 12wks, but like I said im dying to take it down. Plus I have tons of NG. Since it still looks good im contemplating leaving it up til mid-march 14wks. Im torn, I just want it out because I want to see my progress, but I want to leave it in because I know im not going to want to deal with my real hair so I will end up re-doing another weave anyway. And right now im about over 7mos pregnant and really dont feel like re-installing a weave.(self installer)
> 
> Whats should I do? Any suggestions?
> 
> (Oh and by the way I never have a problem with matting or detangling so that won't be an issue if I leave it in a little longer.)


 
If I were you I'd keep it in for 12-14 weeks especially since you said you arent going to be able to deal with your real hair at the moment and will end up having to get another weave. Just for that reason I'd just keep it in a bit longer especially since you dont have any issues with matting or detangling and the weave still looks good.


----------



## simone103 (Feb 16, 2010)

Nichi said:


> I also am kinda curious about all these ladies with uncontrollable itching. I have never had that kind of itching. What is it, the hair? What kind of shampoo are you guys using? Washing often enough?
> 
> I'm seriously just a little confused because even when I didnt know how to take care of my weave, I never had all this itching.



I really think it's the hair and maybe the tightness of the braids that's responsible for the itching. You have to be really careful especially when it comes to store-bought weaves, because they use all kinds of chemicals to achieve the look of the hair. The absolute best thing to do when you buy new weave is to soak it for a few minutes in cold water with some white vinegar added to it. The vinegar will strip the weave of most of it's chemicals, and you'll see this nasty...hazy film form at the top of the water. Not everyone has an allergic reaction to weaves, but I still think it's a good preventative measure to soak the weave in the water/vinegar mixture prior to using it. I've had allergic reactions to weaves and kanekalon hair in the past and this mixture is the only thing that stops the itchiness.


----------



## MRJ1972 (Feb 17, 2010)

Going on 8 weeks with my weave ( Indi Remi is the brand, I believe)

Needs a good tightening!

I am good to go other wise until the end of March.  At that time, I am taking a 2 week break and then into another weave-


----------



## missnurselady (Feb 18, 2010)

how is this hair holding up? 


MRJ1972 said:


> Going on 8 weeks with my weave ( Indi Remi is the brand, I believe)
> 
> Needs a good tightening!
> 
> I am good to go other wise until the end of March. At that time, I am taking a 2 week break and then into another weave-


----------



## loulou82 (Feb 18, 2010)

Prisangela said:


> I love this cut too...try velvet remy, or any remy hair for that matter



Thanks. I priced the Velvet Remy at the BSS today... $69.99 for 12 inches. Is that about right?  I'm going to another BSS tomorrow to compare.

ETA: It's a toss up between Goddess Remy and Outre Velvet Remy. *Opinions welcomed!! I'm want to install either one within the next two weeks.*


----------



## jlh48047 (Feb 19, 2010)

Okay ladies!  I had this weave put in on the 7th of Feb and I am ready for a change already.  I used zury french twist.  Now I have to say that I loved the french twist curls and then the fell in week 2.  So, I washed it and it turned out to have a really pretty curly texture! Then the shedding took place.  I feel like hair the size of a cat if you ball it up on a daily basis!  Lesson learned is to seal the tracks.  So I will try this hair again and next time hopefully I will not forget to take and post pics.  I may have it redone some time  in march!!!  If I don't run out of hair in the tracks between now and then!  LOL!


----------



## FeelinIt (Feb 19, 2010)

FeelinIt said:


> I'm in.  I'm going to post my stats when I get home tonight.  I'm at work right now.



Okay...I'm late as hell, I mean HAYELLL.  I just put my install in this week 2/14/10 and I'm still not done.  I have to finish the closure tonight.  Don't ask me how I went to work with a half install, don't do it!  let just say it involved a lot of bobby pins and careful placement of weft hairs.  LOL

I will try to post pics tonight of the install and before pics as well.  I tried to make an appointment with Nichi's installer but I couldn't get an appointment with her so I decided to do it myself.  That's why I'm a month late in posting....Stay tuned for the photos.


----------



## FeelinIt (Feb 19, 2010)

MRJ1972 said:


> Going on 8 weeks with my weave ( Indi Remi is the brand, I believe)
> 
> Needs a good tightening!
> 
> I am good to go other wise until the end of March.  At that time, I am taking a 2 week break and then into another weave-



I have the Indi Remi as well.  How is it holding up after 8 weeks?


----------



## jlh48047 (Feb 20, 2010)

loulou82 said:


> Thanks. I priced the Velvet Remy at the BSS today... $69.99 for 12 inches. Is that about right?  I'm going to another BSS tomorrow to compare.
> 
> ETA: It's a toss up between Goddess Remy and Outre Velvet Remy. *Opinions welcomed!! I'm want to install either one within the next two weeks.*


 

Check out hairsisters.com  They are having a 20% off sale!


----------



## Caychica (Feb 20, 2010)

7 weeks today. Its slack & the hair is thin & blah lol I cant wait to redo next week.. havent decided what hair I want to use yet because I dont know if I want to go curly or straight.


----------



## loulou82 (Feb 20, 2010)

jlh48047 said:


> Check out hairsisters.com  They are having a 20% off sale!



PERFECT! Thanks for the heads up. I'll order tomorrow.


----------



## onerarejewel (Feb 20, 2010)

Alright now, I took pics (don't know if I have pics of the install) of my post take-down, but haven't loaded them yet.  Just wanted to jump in and update.  My original weave was installed 12-11-09 and I took it down 2-10-10....the hair was still in magnificent condition, but I was sooooo ready to get my fingers into my own hair.  I just had my 2nd install (different hair though because I haven't washed the previously installed hair yet) done yesterday 2-19-10.

My hair definitely looked longer in some angles, but the same length at others...so IDK what that's about.  My DH commented on how long my hair appears to be as well.  I had to rush to get weaved up again though because I was obsessing with split ends and spent so much time clipping I was afraid I'd be bald when I was done.  So if I don't post my progress pics soon, I'll be sure to have progression pics at the end of the challenge.

Happy growing ladies!


----------



## yaya24 (Feb 21, 2010)

Ladies,

I am going to have to leave this challenge.

I had great results with my first sew in, however I have decided to go back to my trusy cornrow/ wig regimen until June 1st. 

Good luck to everyone!!!!


----------



## Forever in Bloom (Feb 21, 2010)

It is 6 weeks today since I have had my hair cornrowed underneath this install, but 5 weeks wearing it. It definitely needs to be tightened because I have an inch of growth and the thread is starting to loosen (and it's gaining some weird height to it; look at the 1st pic ). I'm sipping Diatomaceous Earth and taking supplements _and _exercising, so that's not a surprise 

I don't think I ever posted pics of the install, but it is Halley's Creole Curly. Here's a pic: 

 

Here's the growth so far  with the before and after

 1/10/10

 2/21/10


----------



## bklynbornNbred (Feb 22, 2010)

All4Tris said:


> I still love my HCMRH install AND I especially love that all I have to do is a braid out for my leave... it blends really well! I might try a twist out... just for comparison. I think I'll just keep reusing this hair throughout the entire challenge!


 
How is the HCMRH holding up for you?


----------



## pureebony (Feb 22, 2010)

i got serious breakage with my weaves and was forced to take them out, i dont know what i did wrong, i self installed. and my hair broke so much, im still struggling to get it back to normal.

im a natural so full weaves are all i can do, but they still look wiggy.


----------



## polished07 (Feb 22, 2010)




----------



## polished07 (Feb 22, 2010)

Hey ladies hope the challenge is going well for everyone Im weaved up 3 wks now HCMRH and I love it! It blends with my hair effortlessly, I do however think Im gonna invest in some Wagmans NC for my bday in May these will be great additions to my stash


----------



## Aveena (Feb 22, 2010)

polished07 said:


> Hey ladies hope the challenge is going well for everyone Im weaved up 3 wks now *HCMRH* and I love it! It blends with my hair effortlessly, I do however think Im gonna invest in some Wagmans NC for my bday in May these will be great additions to my stash


 
Is that Halley Curl Miami Relaxed?  Also, How many packs did you use?  Did you split the weft?

TIA


----------



## polished07 (Feb 22, 2010)

Hey yes its halleys curls miami ripple relaxed hybrid and I used 4 oz of  18 inches  and 4 oz of 20 inches and no I didnt split the wefts, check my blog out for a little more details, http://www.sweetluxedreams.blogspot.com


----------



## loulou82 (Feb 22, 2010)

pureebony said:


> i got serious breakage with my weaves and was forced to take them out, i dont know what i did wrong, i self installed. and my hair broke so much, im still struggling to get it back to normal.
> 
> im a natural so full weaves are all i can do, but they still look wiggy.



Did you notice the breakage during the installation or after take-down? I'm paranoid about breakage but my leave out is doing well so I assume the weaved part is ok. erplexed


----------



## camilla (Feb 23, 2010)

update weave out for two weeks will be in wigs/ half wig till my hair arrives


----------



## cocoaluv (Feb 24, 2010)

My weave is causing me to break out....IDK what to do.


----------



## mEmYSELFaNDj (Feb 24, 2010)

So after 11wks, I took down my install this weekend, pre-poo'd, dc'd, and lightly flatironed my hair (with my maxiglide, my 1st time using it, my hair didnt get super straight like it does with my CHI btw). My hair feels sooo soft and thick. All my hair is touching the top of my bra strap, I still need 1 inch to consider myself Full BSL(reaching the bottom of my brastrap). Gosh this is taking forever. I plan on reinstalling on sunday, and wearing that for 13wks. Just in time for my big reveal to myself on June 1st. When I plan on giving myself a super straight press and hoping to be as close to MBL as possible. My BSL and MBL are only 2inches apart. So hopefully by then I can atleast be grazing MBL, wishful thinking I know. Sorry no pics, I need a camera asap.


----------



## pureebony (Feb 24, 2010)

loulou82 said:


> Did you notice the breakage during the installation or after take-down? I'm paranoid about breakage but my leave out is doing well so I assume the weaved part is ok. erplexed



well i guess it was my take down.... i did rush it a bit.....

ok can someone please give me the 101 of weave the whole shebang cuz i obviously did something wrong!!?!?! everywhere i look there are women who have grown long hair with weave so i have decided to do a weave like this cut and everything.

has anyone done a weave with a bang and layers, really need ya'lls help i have seen some amazing weaves on here and i want one too, my hair is damaged!

i can only do full head weaves and i will be doing it myself too so any help please please!!!

i need to know everything from air prep to take down, i can install weaves myself but i obviously did something wrong last time to cause massive damage :-(







 (Not linked)


----------



## lawyer2be371 (Feb 24, 2010)

Hello ladies, I think I lot some hair in the last few weeks, coming from trying to a new shampoo, nexxus something horrible.....hair tangled really bad, a lot of knots, I think the 2 inches I had gain nov-feb I lost, but I went for a sew in last week friday, she braided it to tight so I had to take it done.....so I still have the braids in, and I think I will get somebody else to redo my sew in next week friday for my party or I will get a wig....still up in the air about that....next length check is, easter.....or maybe later.....if not April late June


----------



## MRJ1972 (Feb 24, 2010)

2 months with sew in...

I am not impressed with the growth...I think it has to do with my anemia.. I posted in another thread that I need to work on my health internally...take my vitamins, etc...

I ordered a steamer and I know that I will be dying to use it on my natural hair... so I may be taking this out before the end of March! Whenever I do decide to remove the install, I will take a 2 week break before getting a new one! 

I will keep you ladies posted!


----------



## LovelyRo (Feb 24, 2010)

bklynbornNbred said:


> How is the HCMRH holding up for you?


 

Sorry it took me so long to respond.  I kinda forgot about the challenge...lol

Anyhow, I still like the hair.  The hair looks really good and I've had it for a year now.  It sheds and it tangles a little but it's nothing I can't handle.  Again, I wish I had it in a longer length... but, I'm extremely hesitant about ordering from Halleys again!


----------



## LovelyRo (Feb 24, 2010)

polished07 said:


> Hey ladies hope the challenge is going well for everyone Im weaved up 3 wks now HCMRH and I love it! It blends with my hair effortlessly, I do however think Im gonna invest in some Wagmans NC for my bday in May these will be great additions to my stash


 
Hey, what length did you use?  BTW, I love your install!


----------



## Rocky91 (Feb 24, 2010)

update on me: soooo....i've been out of weaves for the whole month of february now. I simply haven't had the money to get more hair, and all the stuff i previously bought isn't reusable.
i'm currently saving up for some BoBraz, and i'll be back in!


----------



## PPGbubbles (Feb 24, 2010)

finally put in a new install.... I used a chep BSS hair because I cut it into a short asymmetrical bob.... I love it! I plan to wear it for 4 weeks....then I am goin to install some bohyme brazillian hair that I bought



ETA: the install.....im sure the pic will be huge....sorry lol  

and this was a self install....but I got the cut a fantastic sams lol


----------



## Rocky91 (Feb 24, 2010)

ppg0069 said:


> finally put in a new install.... I used a chep BSS hair because I cut it into a short asymmetrical bob.... I love it! I plan to wear it for 4 weeks....then I am goin to install some bohyme brazillian hair that I bought


where did you buy the bohyme brazilian?? was it reasonable?? 
i love bobs-i always go to hair cuttery for them to do it on my weaves...wish i could do it myself.


----------



## bklynbornNbred (Feb 24, 2010)

All4Tris said:


> Sorry it took me so long to respond. I kinda forgot about the challenge...lol
> 
> Anyhow, I still like the hair. The hair looks really good and I've had it for a year now. It sheds and it tangles a little but it's nothing I can't handle. Again, I wish I had it in a longer length... but, I'm extremely hesitant about ordering from Halleys again!


 
Thank you for responding. After falling in love with the hair I was hesitant about ordering also (due to reviews on another site) but I ordered it on Monday and when I got home today it was waiting for me on my bed!! I'm so excited can't wait to put it in tomorrow. 

Now I still have no idea how to "seal" the closure gotta research and figure that out by tomorrow.

Thanks again! (I'm not officially part of the challenge but once I figure out how to post picture's I'll share).


----------



## PPGbubbles (Feb 24, 2010)

Rocky91 said:


> where did you buy the bohyme brazilian?? was it reasonable??
> i love bobs-i always go to hair cuttery for them to do it on my weaves...wish i could do it myself.


 

I actually ordered the hair off the exchange forum for 80.... I have a toddler sized head so I figured the 1 pack should be fine.


----------



## BayAreaDream (Feb 24, 2010)

The new do!! Hope to keep this in for at least 2 months. Pardon the goofy grin.


----------



## Rocky91 (Feb 25, 2010)

ppg0069 said:


> I actually ordered the hair off the exchange forum for 80.... I have a toddler sized head so I figured the 1 pack should be fine.


sorry for more questions...but what length did you get?? i'm conflicted...i think i'm probably gonna wear it mostly straight anyways because i don't feel like dealing with kinky hair that isnt growing out of my own head.  and i don't want to end up looking ridiculous.
thanks in advance!!
i need to scout out the exchange forum for some of it...

@ BayAreaDream, cute!!


----------



## SUPER SWEET (Feb 25, 2010)

We wish me luck...i get my hair done to see if it's ready for another install. GRRRR 2 weeks ago she NOOOOOOOOOOOOO wait. My install I had really did some damage. I hope to get yes so I can use up the 2 packs of hair I have.


----------



## PPGbubbles (Feb 26, 2010)

Rocky91 said:


> sorry for more questions...but what length did you get?? i'm conflicted...i think i'm probably gonna wear it mostly straight anyways because i don't feel like dealing with kinky hair that isnt growing out of my own head.  and i don't want to end up looking ridiculous.
> thanks in advance!!
> i need to scout out the exchange forum for some of it...
> 
> @ BayAreaDream, cute!!


 

i got 14 inches which may end up being a little long for me but I intend to wear the hair kinky straight 4 a few weeks then curly.

but in my experience kinky weave hair is soooooo much easier to deal with than my hair. detangling is a breeze!


----------



## Aveena (Feb 26, 2010)

Just removed my last install.   I am getting my hair trimmed and styled today.  I relaxed a couple of days ago so I'm going to be out of the weave for about 2 weeks.  

I plan on wearing protective styling.  I just need to get a trim because I ends are W shaped.  

I'm so frustrated that I can get that kind of damage from combing.  My first install was tracks because I didn't have enough hair to do an entire head.  (I learned my lession)  My  last two have been full weaves with a little left out in the horseshoe, edges and back and that worked out MUCH better. 

I'm currently looking into just getting a closure and do a complete no hair left out on my next install.  I just need to rest my hair for a bit and then I'll be back!!


----------



## Caychica (Feb 26, 2010)

Just took down my install! Going to detangle, shampoo, do an aphogee 2step, bigen, & d/c with ors replen. pack and TRY to trim.

whoa. that seems like a lot


----------



## **Glamourlicious** (Feb 26, 2010)

Not "officially" in this challenge but I am in my own personal Weave it up challege.

I am still in my second install of the year....I like it...but I am bored with it.  I will more than likely keep it about 4 more weeks at the least.


----------



## Caychica (Feb 27, 2010)

I might be having a set back. I'm so upset. 

I combed out the shed hair and all but my hair still ended up tangled. its like freakin locs & I know i got major breakage trying to detangle. I used the ORS which usually give me enough slip but not this time. I used Garnier with it but still cant get it cleared.. 

I give up. Just threw some cond. in there & put my hair in a bun. ughh. depressing  

any suggestions?


----------



## pureebony (Feb 27, 2010)

you should try saturating your hair in oil coconut or olive oil, et it soak in, then begin from the ends try using your hands as much as possible then use a wide tooth comb, avoid direct water as i find it will make your hair vulnerable.

hth


----------



## jlh48047 (Feb 27, 2010)

Just removed my second install of the year!  It was in less than a full month.  I do know that when I eventually do the next relaxer and trim, that I am going to have to do a deep trim on my ends.  There is definitely more length but hard to get an acurate length check because of all the kinky new growth.  I will do a temporary install with a few individual braids where my leave out hair would be and sew in the rest!  Till almost the end of March.  Then it will be relaxer and trim time and the another sew-in to have for about 2 months.  

I am really proud of you ladies hanging in and helping each other out with tips, advice and encouragement.  We all need it.  To the one's who have seen some damage, I am so sorry for that.  I hope it is something that can be changed with a little more TLC, not that your not giving your hair TLC to begin with.

I will post pics of the new dooo as soon as I can!  Happy weaving ladies!!!!


----------



## Rocky91 (Feb 27, 2010)

Caychica said:


> I might be having a set back. I'm so upset.
> 
> I combed out the shed hair and all but my hair still ended up tangled. its like freakin locs & I know i got major breakage trying to detangle. I used the ORS which usually give me enough slip but not this time. I used Garnier with it but still cant get it cleared..
> 
> ...


you did the right thing, in my opinion 
taking a break from it is good....now sleep in an ultra moisturizing DC tonight, wake up, and then attempt to detangle again.
don't worry about it-i bet you're goin to end up being just fine


----------



## Diam0ndiva (Feb 28, 2010)

hey ladies checking.. and let me tell u for someone that hasnt worn a weave in a while its torture.. i did the 1st one it was out in less then 30 days the 2nd was out in 15days..lol.. and i have yet to do a new weave til March 1st.. but im still focused on the growth.. so for now im twisted up til the 1st


----------



## stephluv (Feb 28, 2010)

Hi Ladies... Happy Sunday to everyone and a healthy hair growing to you!!
  I have a question that I hope one or more of you ladies can help me with....I have a full head sew-in weave that has a bang and long layers. It looks great and natural...I've been asked if its mine then asked if its a wig or cap cause this sew-in was put in realllll well. Anyhoo my conflict is I'm about ready to talke it out cause its sooo itchy. Either it was put in too tight or the cronrows are too tight but my head is itching me and I can't get to my scalp quick enough. I think she may have put the tracks too close together. I hate doing the pat my head movement and my mom hates it even more but other than takin a bobby pin and diggin around its the only way I can get some relief. Any suggestions on how to wash this straight hair AND grease it? 

Thanks in advance!!!!!


----------



## lawyer2be371 (Feb 28, 2010)

stephluv said:


> Hi Ladies... Happy Sunday to everyone and a healthy hair growing to you!!
> I have a question that I hope one or more of you ladies can help me with....I have a full head sew-in weave that has a bang and long layers. It looks great and natural...I've been asked if its mine then asked if its a wig or cap cause this sew-in was put in realllll well. Anyhoo my conflict is I'm about ready to talke it out cause its sooo itchy. Either it was put in too tight or the cronrows are too tight but my head is itching me and I can't get to my scalp quick enough. I think she may have put the tracks too close together. I hate doing the pat my head movement and my mom hates it even more but other than takin a bobby pin and diggin around its the only way I can get some relief. Any suggestions on how to wash this straight hair AND grease it?
> 
> Thanks in advance!!!!!


 
I use a applicator bottle, so Im not using grease, oil....rather..... and I spray my tracks roots, etc with infusium 23....its not uncommon for your hair to itch, though....some of the stylist even you take an over counter allergy itch relieve medicines, a few days after you get an install......I dont use grease so I cant help with that.... But washing I like Carson Weave line shampoo's and conditoners, light weight and smell great...you just work the shampoo into the weave and massage, it in...than rinse a few times...


----------



## jalen0216 (Feb 28, 2010)

*2nd Install of this challenge*

This install is Virgin Indian Remy curls. I love this hair because I can keep my and this hair well moisturized. I hope to keep this in for 10-12 weeks.


----------



## beauti (Feb 28, 2010)

*wow, its been SOO long since i've updated! i couldnt find this challenge and had to do a search!  sooo....i caught up with all the posts and omg! there are alot of pretty installs!   well....i have since removed my curly install and replaced it with straight hair...AGAIN  this is my third install already, mainly because hair i buy is so cheap and let's not even mention the shedding! so...i will be saving up for some good hurr (  ) preferably.. ::cough:: the brand chenteus has installed. that hair looks  okay, i'm gonna shut up and below are my pics. yes, its the same brand of cheap hair i installed at the start of this challenge. its soo beautiful but the shedding is disastrous! the last pic was taken today, used a curling iron. um please dont look @ the mess behind me in that last pic *


----------



## Caychica (Feb 28, 2010)

UPDATE!

I washed my hair with ORS shampoo n that helped detangle a bit then I soaked with conditioner, went to the salon & got a d/c & my stylist combed it out with a wide teeth comb. Dont think I lost much hair after all. 

Got an install too. put back in my bohbraz from two installs ago. hair is still good as new soo  here are some pics. my hair after i took out my install, combed out, shed hair & my install now. I'll take better pics soon.


----------



## phynestone (Feb 28, 2010)

Caychica and Beauti-

I refuse to believe you guys are wearing weaves. It looks so real!


----------



## Caychica (Mar 1, 2010)

phynestone said:


> Caychica and Beauti-
> 
> I refuse to believe you guys are wearing weaves. It looks so real!



  Thank you.


----------



## camilla (Mar 1, 2010)

phynestone said:


> Caychica and Beauti-
> 
> I refuse to believe you guys are wearing weaves. It looks so real!


 
ITA nice installs


----------



## DiamondDivyne (Mar 1, 2010)

Ok ladies I am in Week 4 of my second install and going strong. I wanted to take it down this past weekend for my cousin's wedding but didn't get a chance to. I'm hoping I get enougt time to take it down Friday bfore leaving for Atlanta Saturday morning. I didn't take any photos this time around because I installed and wore it in a bun EVERY day...even when going out on the town.


----------



## missnurselady (Mar 1, 2010)

So I took down my full sew in last week, and installed Bobraz. Curly hair is so much easier. I took some pics of my hair after my take down, and my relaxed hair looks horrible! Im too embarrassed to even post pics. I will be doing a serious trim after I take down this install. My edges are still pretty bad off, any tried and true suggestions?


----------



## Aveena (Mar 1, 2010)

I just posted an update in my blog
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/blog.php?b=16504

currently resting my hair and deciding what style I want next.


----------



## loulou82 (Mar 1, 2010)

missnurselady said:


> So I took down my full sew in last week, and installed Bobraz. Curly hair is so much easier. I took some pics of my hair after my take down, and my relaxed hair looks horrible! Im too embarrassed to even post pics. I will be doing a serious trim after I take down this install. My edges are still pretty bad off, any tried and true suggestions?



I don't have any great tips but what products do you use on your braids? Perhaps your edges are being pulled too tightly and/or they aren't getting enough moisture.


----------



## missnurselady (Mar 1, 2010)

loulou82 said:


> I don't have any great tips but what products do you use on your braids? Perhaps your edges are being pulled too tightly and/or they aren't getting enough moisture.


 
They were already fragile, and I got some treebraids...and here I am now.


----------



## pureebony (Mar 2, 2010)

i did my beyonce sew in this weekend cut and everything im really happy with myself, i even did my own silk closure!!

i did a new braid pattern and have decided to apply a light moisturiser to my hair 3 times a week, by abba, i will apply my growth mix to my hair twice a week. and wash and deep condition once every two weeks.

will post pics of my install with bangs as soon as i can.


----------



## pureebony (Mar 2, 2010)

ooh i also cut 2 inches off my own hair to get a fresh start, so no breakage now, healthy ends so here on i will be triming after every take down, which i hope to keep in for 2 to 3 months, i will also be doing full head weaves only, maybe full head if i feel my hair can handle it and i get a versatile weave like bohyme or something!


----------



## LovelyRo (Mar 2, 2010)

Blizzard... I commented on your blog!  Good luck with keeping your ends healthy!  Your hair will grow back before you know it... especially since you are hiding it under a weave!  For the most part, I've been hiding my hair since I cut it to NL... and every time I see it, I'm shocked by the growth!


----------



## pureebony (Mar 2, 2010)

All4Tris said:


> pureebony... I commented on you blog!  Good luck with keeping your ends healthy!  Your hair will grow back before you know it... especially since you are hiding it under a weave!  For the most part, I've been hiding my hair since I cut it to NL... and every time I see it, I'm shocked by the growth!



Aaw thanks for the encouragement!

I didn't realise that a good cut would save so much uneeded stress and will get me back on track so yes i am back on it! Full speed ahead!! lol


----------



## pureebony (Mar 2, 2010)

quick question, you said you commented on my blog.... do i have one?


----------



## LovelyRo (Mar 2, 2010)

Oops... that was blizzard LOL!!!

The same goes for you too!


----------



## moriahar (Mar 2, 2010)

*subscribing*


----------



## mEmYSELFaNDj (Mar 2, 2010)

So I took down my sew-in last weekend, and flat ironed it. All of my hair was touching the top of my brastrap, so one more inch to the bottom of my brastrap and I can claim Full BSL yaay. Since I took my hair down, the first week when it was pressed I applied JBCO to my scalp and ends and wore my hair in a banana clip. I intended to wear it straightened for longer than a week, but after a week one section of my hair got sweated out. So I washed and DC'd yesterday, and I now have it in about 10 plaits and pulled into a pony. I guess I will wear my hair like this for a week, hopefully by sunday I will have the strength to install another weave. IDK tho.


----------



## Aveena (Mar 2, 2010)

All4Tris said:


> Blizzard... I commented on your blog! Good luck with keeping your ends healthy! Your hair will grow back before you know it... especially since you are hiding it under a weave! For the most part, I've been hiding my hair since I cut it to NL... and every time I see it, I'm shocked by the growth!


 

Thanks for the encouragement.   I am optimistic.


----------



## Mommynikki772 (Mar 2, 2010)

Just took down my sew in and my hair seems to have stopped shedding, was thinking of cutting it and trying a new look but opted for a short wig and then in a week another sew in. Will post progress pics later!


----------



## loulou82 (Mar 5, 2010)

I took my weave out also. Im re-installing tonight. I tried to split the wefts but shedding galore occurred so I have 4 oz. un-split of the AAMH and 4 oz. split. I gained an inch in 10 weeks which isn't bad seeing that I only retained 3 to 4 inches depending on the spot last year. I'm going for 5 inches this year.


----------



## Rocky91 (Mar 6, 2010)

hi ladies!!
I'm going to have to officially drop out of this challenge for a number of reasons:
1) I can't afford weaves. I can't afford to get them done, and i'm too lazy and busy to do them myself (even though I got pretty darn good at it) i also can't afford quality hair right now, and this crap from the BSS is driving me crazy. and my parents are NOT funding this "habit," as they call it. such is the life of the broke college student. erplexed
2) i'm tired of wearing fake hair. it gives me some serious hair anorexia when i take them out. 

anyhoo, it was fun and an adventure while it lasted!
best of luck to all the remaining challengers!!


----------



## TheCoilWhisperer (Mar 7, 2010)

yes, yes, yes!!! I just took my weave out this week and my hair looks seriously anorexia  too! It has me thinking if I want to put another one in too.



Rocky91 said:


> hi ladies!!
> I'm going to have to officially drop out of this challenge for a number of reasons:
> 1) I can't afford weaves. I can't afford to get them done, and i'm too lazy and busy to do them myself (even though I got pretty darn good at it) i also can't afford quality hair right now, and this crap from the BSS is driving me crazy. and my parents are NOT funding this "habit," as they call it. such is the life of the broke college student. erplexed
> 2) i'm tired of wearing fake hair. it gives me some serious hair anorexia when i take them out.
> ...


----------



## jlh48047 (Mar 7, 2010)

RoyalTee said:


> yes, yes, yes!!! I just took my weave out this week and my hair looks seriously anorexia too! It has me thinking if I want to put another one in too.


 
Ladies, I too now see something that looks anorexic as well! My hair is really looking uneven and all.  I opted not to relax and cut this time because I don't want to do all of that and re-weave it up and have even more damage.  I just relaxed the edges and my leave out in my horse-shoe and had it resewn in.  I and it appear this way right after I took down the last sew in and not the suppose to be 2 week style that i had in.  I was seriously question staying in the challenge.  I opted to stay and work it out.  I do not think I will do a full relaxer and trim until we have been in for 6 months.  Then I will see what the total affects will be!  Hopefully I can last that long without one!!!!


----------



## Demi27 (Mar 7, 2010)

Just an update (can't remember if I did this or not).

Last week I took out and reinstalled my weave. Here's a pic of the new style (this is a full weave with no hair left out).  Pardon the sleepiness in my eyes.  This was taken this morning at around 3:30 after a few adult beverage.







This is Sensationnel Goddess Remi (Natural Yaki) hair. This is my 3rd install. I did purchase extra pack last week for some fullness. When I installed the hair the first two times, I experienced thinning because of some some shedding (and because I'm heavy handy).  I made sure to seal all of the wefts this time, and I am good to go.


----------



## Vintageglam (Mar 7, 2010)

Beautiful install Demi and glad you like the hair.


----------



## LovelyRo (Mar 7, 2010)

I'm finally going to re-install my Halley's Curl Miami Relaxed tonight.  I've been putting it off since Wednesday!


----------



## Forever in Bloom (Mar 7, 2010)

I am _so_ ready to take this weave out  Today, it has been in for 8 weeks, 4 more to go!


----------



## SUPER SWEET (Mar 8, 2010)

I cant get my install until easter.... My last install made my hair SUPER weak!


----------



## Fab79 (Mar 8, 2010)

i'm on my second install, had it done 3 weeks ago, will update with pics this week


----------



## camilla (Mar 9, 2010)

ok ladies time for my contribution (PORN) lol first self install spects indian remy, horseshoe and perimeter left out for ponytails straight 12 inches on top 14 inches on bottom i used about 6 oz (one and a half packs)


----------



## camilla (Mar 9, 2010)

wet picts co washed  aussie moist and used tresseme hydrating curl cream


----------



## hairhere (Mar 11, 2010)

For those that have had a full headed weave and a weave where the horse shoe perimeter is left out - which do you prefer better and why?  I ask because I would love bangs for my next install but would have to get a full headed weave and unsure about looking wiggish


----------



## SouthernStunner (Mar 11, 2010)

I will be getting another install on the 26 and boy am I ready for it!  I am 6mos post and I cant feel my scalp but I must admit I am having great luck with flat twist outs. I will be getting a full weave this time and I dont know what style yet.  I think I am enjoying this challenge.


----------



## camilla (Mar 11, 2010)

hairhere said:


> For those that have had a full headed weave and a weave where the horse shoe perimeter is left out - which do you prefer better and why? I ask because I would love bangs for my next install but would have to get a full headed weave and unsure about looking wiggish


 
I leave out because of styling options pony tails buns i can pretty much do ANY style i want....BUT you will have to baby your leave out. i do a protien con every other week. *to give my leave out a break this install i will weave all but the horseshoe i will tree braid so the very front will look like this *the color is a little lighter than my leave out and im over the black rinses now


----------



## trendsetta25 (Mar 11, 2010)

hairhere said:


> For those that have had a full headed weave and a weave where the horse shoe perimeter is left out - which do you prefer better and why?  I ask because I would love bangs for my next install but would have to get a full headed weave and unsure about looking wiggish



I'm not in this challenge (found out too late) but have you tried a closure? I just posted a piece on my blog about them. (Blog link in my siggy)


----------



## F8THINHIM (Mar 11, 2010)

UPDATE:

I had a hard time finding this thread.   I am in my third install since December.  This is a redo of my Halley's Curl Miami Relaxed. (I will post pics before I remove this install).   I put this one in the end of January.  I got the silk closure as well.  I bought a steamer and deep condished before this install.  The hair is holding up well.  I cut it into the V that my hair naturally grows in and I can part the hair anywhere due to the closure.  Friends that I told are amazed that it is a weave.   This was the best self install that I've done, but I will be taking it down soon.  My new growth is getting out of control and my grays need coverage!  
This hair is still good, but the next install will be a curly one from Halley's Curls w/closure that I bought two months ago.  I don't recall which one but it was on sale when I got it.


----------



## Kneechay (Mar 11, 2010)

Ok ladies, I've removed my install a month short of the 4 month goal. Honestly, I couldn't take it anymore. I missed my hair too much to go another month. Iv had this in since early Dec. I havent had my own hair since 2010.

I also got tired of flat ironing. I didnt have to do it too much or anything, but I kept seeing lots of curly natural styles and wanted my hair back. I get the feeling when I see long wavy weave and I miss it. Ugh, I'm going to do my own hair for a while. I'll bun, twist and whatever else I can muster. I need a break from straight hair. I'm pretty much BSL but i'm not FULL bsl, just most of my hair is, not the front part since its layered to be shorter to frame my face.

It was fun ladies.


----------



## Aveena (Mar 12, 2010)

F8THINHIM said:


> UPDATE:
> 
> I had a hard time finding this thread.  I am in my third install since December. This is a redo of my Halley's Curl Miami Relaxed. (I will post pics before I remove this install). I put this one in the end of January. I got the silk closure as well. I bought a steamer and deep condished before this install. The hair is holding up well. I cut it into the V that my hair naturally grows in and I can part the hair anywhere due to the closure. Friends that I told are amazed that it is a weave.  This was the best self install that I've done, but I will be taking it down soon. My new growth is getting out of control and my grays need coverage!
> This hair is still good, but the next install will be a curly one from Halley's Curls w/closure that I bought two months ago. I don't recall which one but it was on sale when I got it.


 
I've been stalking Halley's Curl hair.  I think I use that hair for my next install.  I have a question about the closure:

Do you have to put in a skin colored wig cap undernealth to create the natural looking part lines? or is that not necessary.  

Or worded another way

Do you need anything additional to be able to part anywhere along the closure so that the part looks natural?


----------



## F8THINHIM (Mar 12, 2010)

No, you don't need to put anything like a cap on to make the closure look natural.  It already looks like a scalp.  The only thing I did to make the tint of the scalp look more natural to my scalp tone (color) was to "dye" it in tea bags according to the directions that come with the closure.  HTH!


----------



## polished07 (Mar 12, 2010)

All4Tris said:


> Hey, what length did you use? BTW, I love your install!


 
Thanks girl it was 18 and 20 inches but I cut about 2-3 inches so its a little shorter now  

Ok so I took my install down prepooing in braids right now with coconut oil on my braids and burts bee's avocado prepoo on my leave out, gonna detangle, wash and dc and reinstall on sunday this time with my perimeter out or maybe a side part same hair though


----------



## Diam0ndiva (Mar 13, 2010)

hey ladies im checking it with a progess update.. i have 2 or more inches of new growth.. last relaxer was in sep 09.. im doing hair wigs for my versatility (spell check)


----------



## loulou82 (Mar 14, 2010)

Sorry to see you ladies go (ROCKY, STELLA, and NICHI)! 

My update: I had my weave re-installed last week after 10 weeks. My hair had a 3 day break. I dyed the hair again and split 4 oz of hair (AAMH). The shedding from splitting was ridiculous because I was too lazy to seal this time around. I'm still going for 12-14 weeks. I have one inch of my hair left out from ear to ear. 

ETA: The pics are loading slowly but they're here also: 

http://public.fotki.com/loulou82/2010/


----------



## Hair2Here (Mar 14, 2010)

I just did a quick length check in my natural state and I really do not feel like it has grown much since December.  I'm going to be a little frustrated when I flat iron and not see much growth. I'm a slow grower but what I stretched today was not nearly an inch of growth (from the last end point).  Will know for sure on March 20th.


----------



## DarkHair (Mar 14, 2010)

I'm stopping in to say that I've had my hair braided since Jan 14. I've been getting my hair re-installed. I'm getting a new 'do (braids and hair) at the end of the month. When my scalp is dirty, it doesn't appear that I have that much growth. With clean hair, it feels different. I should have a length check before I get it redone.

I'm still hanging in there for June.


----------



## Caychica (Mar 17, 2010)

I'm so mad!!! I went to a Jouvert party with paint/water etc & idk wth happened to my hair but it got TANGLED I ended up having to cut it. Believe me I tried every single thing. There was no coming back from that. I'm taking down this weave (just the hair) & installing some straight hair. I dont have the $ for another pck of bohbraz right now. ughh. Plus I'm tired of puttin gel in my hair. its too dry


----------



## Adaoba2012 (Mar 17, 2010)

Hey dolls! I got a sew in done about 3 weeks ago with this wavy "virgin indian remy" hair. But after I went to miami for spring break and came back it was a nappy mess! So I bought 2 packs of Goddess Remy hair a 14" and a 10" and got it redone...I didn't take out the cornrows underneath though just the hair. I'm happier now and it looks great. The pic of the new hair is in my siggy


----------



## missnurselady (Mar 19, 2010)

I will be taking out my install on Monday or Tuesday. I have an appointment with my stylist Wed, im not sure if I will be gettin another install or just a relaxer and cutting this crap off. I'm so over my hair right now.


----------



## girlyprincess23 (Mar 21, 2010)

Hi, not part of the challenge but I have a question (am getting ready to weave it up for a year, until graduation, after I take out these twists). The whole net thing over the cornrows, what is the point of that? Can you still get to your braids to moisturize and your scalp for nourishment?


----------



## Bella02 (Mar 22, 2010)

HI Ladies
Here’s my update: I just took down my Jan/Feb install. I originally installed around/about Jan. 19th but took it down the first week in Feb to redo the braid pattern. During that time I gave myself a trim ( thought I took off 2 inches, but actually think it was closer to a little over an inch). I just reinstalled this weekend and I am happy I am back to my Jan. Starting point (grazing the top of BSB). Below are pictures of my latest install. I hope to keep this in 8 weeks before putting in my AAMH Kinky Curly hair for the summerJ


----------



## Vintageglam (Mar 22, 2010)

I know I am no longer actively in this challenge - but thought I would just offer my support from the side-lines and hope you are all growing and retaining those inches !!!


----------



## PPGbubbles (Mar 22, 2010)

I installed Boh Braz last week...So far so good....it took me a few days to nail down how I would care for this hair but I pretty much have it down pat now.

Hopefully this hair will last me into june! I really like it. I did have to adjust to the length because the hair is 14'' and I am 5'3'' 1/2 with a small torso so it is a little long.  

I better see some flipping awsome growth between now and june because I miss my hair but Im serious about retention!


----------



## Blkrose (Mar 24, 2010)

***************************bumping***************************************


----------



## Adaoba2012 (Mar 24, 2010)

Hey ladies...for those of you who order from Halley's curls have you ever purchased the Miami ripple hair? I'm thinking of ordering it and wearing it for the summer so I can continue my relaxer stretch...heres a link..

http://www.halleyscurls.com/store/Miami Ripple - Ultra-Premium Malaysian Remy Hair.html


----------



## scarcity21 (Mar 25, 2010)

Hey ladies...I havent updated in a while...I still have the install I put in Jan 6th...I will be taking it out next week (spring break...total of 12 weeks= 3 months)and may be reinstalling or doing a combo of weave/crotchet braids.


----------



## camilla (Mar 25, 2010)

*Adaoba i just pmed you re miami ripple*


----------



## cocoaluv (Mar 25, 2010)

I miss my own hair sooooooooo much


----------



## Loves Harmony (Mar 25, 2010)

I decided to put my hair back up after a much need break. Right now i an wearing a half wig so i can take it down at night.


----------



## Demi27 (Mar 27, 2010)

Update - Hey ladies. I'm taking a break from weaves for a few weeks. I've been wearing my hair in weaves for about 5 months already (started last fall before the challenge), and just need a short break.
I'm going to be rocking some wigs for a while.


----------



## girlyprincess23 (Mar 27, 2010)

Adaoba2012 said:


> Hey ladies...for those of you who order from Halley's curls have you ever purchased the Miami ripple hair? I'm thinking of ordering it and wearing it for the summer so I can continue my relaxer stretch...heres a link..
> 
> http://www.halleyscurls.com/store/Miami Ripple - Ultra-Premium Malaysian Remy Hair.html


 
That hair looks preeeetttyy!! Thanks for the link!! Has anyone tried the miami relaxed? It looks super veratile and something I wouldn't mind wearing for a year or two!! The silk closure is that reusable as well?


----------



## Oyekade (Mar 28, 2010)

Has anyone ever tried Goddess Silky Remy. Is it fake looking? Do you have a hard time blending?


----------



## LovelyRo (Mar 29, 2010)

girlyprincess23 said:


> That hair looks preeeetttyy!! Thanks for the link!! Has anyone tried the miami relaxed? It looks super veratile and something I wouldn't mind wearing for a year or two!! The silk closure is that reusable as well?


 
I have Miami Relaxed!  I've had it in for 2 back to back installs and I'm getting kinda tired of the hair.  It does tangle and kinda draws up on my shoulders but, I think that's just because of the length.  The hair does shed some and I sealed my wefts.  I love the care free nature of it... I just dampen in the the mornings and I'm good to go.  I braid my leave out and it blends perfectly.

Halley's Curl has had TERRIBLE reviews on customer service.  My transactions have been pretty smooth but, I don't plan on ordering hair from there again. HTH


----------



## lady djm (Mar 30, 2010)

Ok I took a break from my weave for about three weeks and just got a new install today.  I plan to have it last for about two months


----------



## panamoni (Apr 1, 2010)

Hi Ladies,

I know it's too late to join the challenge, but I hope you don't mind if I post in the thread.  I'm getting my first weave tonight, and I'm scared.  I'm 12 weeks post relaxer.  I haven't figured out what I'm going to buy for moisturizing my braids daily yet, but I'll get something this weekend. Anyway, thanks for all of the helpful information.  

Panamoni


----------



## Seven7 (Apr 3, 2010)

.....Bump.....


----------



## PPGbubbles (Apr 4, 2010)

On friday I took down my hair and did a wash and DC....I had in the Bo Braz for 4 week and I love it!

Sat I re-installed the same and will keep this in for another 4 weeks or more.


----------



## loulou82 (Apr 4, 2010)

I've been slacking on my own challenge. lol. But I relocated last week and haven't had to much time for my recently. It's been 4 weeks since my second install. I'm probably going for another 10 weeks.

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## Bella02 (Apr 5, 2010)

Hi Laides

Things are going well on my end. I just removed an install I had for two weeks becasue I got bored with straight hair. For now I plan to take a slight break from weaves until mid may when I install my AAMH Kinky Curly.  For now I still have my hair braided and will wear wigs as my protective style.


----------



## Forever in Bloom (Apr 5, 2010)

I have had my weave in since January 16th. I am taking it out this week on Wednesday night after I get off of work 

It will get braided again on Friday so that I can put some of my crochet braids in.


----------



## panamoni (Apr 5, 2010)

For those of you who wear straight hair weaves, what's your moisture regimen and what products do you use?  Thanks.


----------



## scarcity21 (Apr 5, 2010)

ppg0069 said:


> On friday I took down my hair and did a wash and DC....I had in the Bo Braz for 4 week and I love it!
> 
> Sat I re-installed the same and will keep this in for another 4 weeks or more.


 Did you reinstall urself?


----------



## scarcity21 (Apr 5, 2010)

Forever in Bloom said:


> I have had my weave in since January 16th. I am taking it out this week on Wednesday night after I get off of work
> 
> It will get braided again on Friday so that I can put some of my crochet braids in.


 Thats a good idea...having someone do the cornrows while u crotchet urself...what kind of hair will u be using?


----------



## Forever in Bloom (Apr 5, 2010)

Just regular ol' micro braids (by Leo). I got 10 packs, but that is way too much. I plan on wearing them for 1 month, so I'll always have extras.


----------



## polished07 (Apr 5, 2010)

Hey ladies thought Id put some recent pics of my miami ripple relaxed, I love this hair maintanence wise, I just spray bottle it in the am and go, if I want more defined curls I add garnier fructuose curling gel, or cantu shea butter moisturiser in the tub, my real hair loves that stuff, anyway just some candid of the hair I love it for a curly,natural look, its not shiny and baby dollish at all, I do however want a more polished sleek style for my trip to ny in a couple we so Ill do 2 more weeks of this install, get my virgin indian back and wear that for awhile, Idk how long yet though


----------



## lawyer2be371 (Apr 5, 2010)

Hey ladies Im in my second install for the year, I have been in this install since March 6, will stretch this install to the end of this month...I have indique curly, and halleys closure...will post a pic...I took the closure down though my head itch to bad, so I only put the closure back on when Im going out, other than that I wear a hand band and the where my hair is braided it looks like I have braids going to the side with a curly weave...but at this point I dont care as long as my hair is growing...


----------



## PPGbubbles (Apr 6, 2010)

scarcity21 said:


> Did you reinstall urself?


 
Yea I do my own installs


----------



## latingirly020488 (Apr 7, 2010)

edited to quote photo


----------



## latingirly020488 (Apr 7, 2010)

PositivelyRadiant said:


> Hi Ladies, I Can't decide what hair to use for my next sew in for February. I am thinking to use my Remi Goddess again (as its still in quite good condition). I was thinking to just buy 1x new pack of Remi Goddess and use the fresher/ newer hair at the front and use the older hair at the back esp as it has already been cut. I am also thinking to do a full head weave next time with no closure in order to give my leave out area a well earned rest from the weekly flat-ironing/ straightening I have been subjecting it to for the last 3 months. My current hairdresser has told me that she prefers not to use closures as she feels they are less realistic. Here is an exampleS of her work;
> 
> http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/ind...ture&friendID=279679096&albumId=260191&page=1
> 
> ...


 

[That picture is a stolen photo!! That is actually my sister's hair. They stole her photo!! My sister was a member here and is an active member of BHM. The real vendor of that hair is a UK vendor, that is actually virgin curly hair. Can someone please tell me what site did you get this photo from??????? so that they can be reported.


----------



## scarcity21 (Apr 12, 2010)

ppg0069 said:


> Yea I do my own installs


For the bobraz what braiding pattern do u use? do u leave the front, sides and back out?


----------



## PPGbubbles (Apr 13, 2010)

scarcity21 said:


> For the bobraz what braiding pattern do u use? do u leave the front, sides and back out?


 
I have an off center U-shaped part and the front perimeter left out. I have the back braided up because I never wear a high pony.


----------



## blackbarbie986 (Apr 13, 2010)

I'm getting a full head sew in on Friday and I'm buying hair tomorrow. Deciding between Sensual Divine Yaki and Goddess Remi. Anyone have any thoughts about Divine? I've done searches on here and BHM but havent seen anything. It's the newest from Sensual I believe.


----------



## blackbarbie986 (Apr 13, 2010)

double post


----------



## blackbarbie986 (Apr 13, 2010)

Ladies, I want to know about prepping my hair. Sould I do a protein tx before I get it done, I'm natural.


----------



## bluediamond0829 (Apr 13, 2010)

Ive been on hiatus for a minute the last weave i had done was in January to February and only kept for a month.

I just got my weave back in by Unique Monique and I used Wagmans NC--i love it!! 

Maybe i'll be able to hold onto this for 2 months instead of 1 month 

Blackbarbie I usually do a good deep condition with whatever I have at home(moisturizing conditioner or protein conditioner) and I also do one when I remove the sewin.


----------



## blackbarbie986 (Apr 13, 2010)

thanks for the reply . i'm excited this is 2nd sew in but the fist was a long time ago, when i was in high school.


----------



## LovelyRo (Apr 14, 2010)

I've been out of my weave for 2 weeks now!  I relaxed and I've been wearing my hair flat-ironed... I'm pleased with my progress!  Now, I've been waiting on a some hair from a Chinese Vender for well over a month.  I need my weave back ASAP!!!


----------



## bluediamond0829 (Apr 14, 2010)

Anyone can suggest some products for my Wagmans NC?  I used a product on my hair and it just made it hard


----------



## Reece Nicole (Apr 14, 2010)

Hi Ladies

Im still hanging in the challenge. I took down my third install last night. I had a new braider and i really could have kept it up longer but i was afraid of how my hair would hold up underneath. So far so good. Im going to take two weeks off and do a BKT treatment to help with some blending issues with my next install and to help strengthen my hair underneath. 

Im stil trying to decide what type of hair to get for my next install. I really want big curls but im not sure which hair to get. Any suggestions?


----------



## lilsparkle825 (Apr 14, 2010)

lurking and i have a few questions -- i am doing my first self-install EVER this week. i was supposed to do it yesterday, but my cousin didn't come over and braid my base like she was supposed to. this is the first sew-in i have had since i was transitioning in 2007.

i bought the hair in a 4, then i realized it is WAY off base from my hair color (which i can never get matched) so i bought a demi-permanent dye yesterday. now i will do this tonight. should i color my hair THEN DC or do the DC first? anyone have any photos of how they blended their leaveout with a deep wave sew-in? i will be leaving out a 1/2" perimeter and a horseshoe using this braiding pattern.

ppg, i will be on the lookout for your posts. i am getting bobraz this summer and this is my practice sew-in....hate to buy that expensive hair and jack it up trying to sew it in.


----------



## ZkittyKurls (Apr 15, 2010)

try doing a twist out or a braid out, on your hair to help blend. depending how deep the wave is can help you determine how big or small to twist/braid your hair to help blend.


----------



## lilsparkle825 (Apr 16, 2010)

I think I will try setting it on small rollers or doing bantu knots. i will rollerset my leaveout to straighten it, then hit the roots with a flat iron.


----------



## Fab79 (Apr 16, 2010)

i'm planning my next install, not sure straight or wavy, but i will update when done, hopefully in next couple of weeks


----------



## Reece Nicole (Apr 16, 2010)

OMG yall do not know how excited i am. I just ordered some Wagmans NC and I am soooo excited!!!! I ordered two day shipping cause i just couldnt wait 5-7 says lol. I have an appointment for an install on Friday


----------



## scarcity21 (Apr 19, 2010)

I still have my January install..plan on taking it out this weekend...I pray my hair hasnt dreaded/matted...whats the longest yall have left a weave in with no matts?


----------



## Mane Event (Apr 23, 2010)

scarcity21 said:


> I still have my January install..plan on taking it out this weekend...I pray my hair hasnt dreaded/matted...whats the longest yall have left a weave in with no matts?


 
Just checkin in, it's been a while for me but I'm still weaving it up!

I left my last install in from Dec 5th - March 12th, with no issue. Ediesse is the queen of long-term installs. she does not promote that for everyone but knows her hair can definitely handle it. I believe she's gone as long as 5 months. She's now MBL 

Anywho, i'll try to post her takedown reggie but I believe it includes leaving conditioner/oils on the hair overnight to help loosen the braids. I hear it helps ALOT with the takedown process. Maybe others can offer additional advice....


----------



## Caychica (Apr 23, 2010)

I've been M.I.A. but here's a pic of my current install, had it for about a month nw. Its a BSS brand, idk the name. the red pack lol silky yaki 14". 

I actually like it. I washed it twice already, not much shedding or anything.


----------



## Chanteuse (Apr 23, 2010)

bluediamond0829 said:


> Anyone can suggest some products for my Wagmans NC? I used a product on my hair and it just made it hard


 
Hi!  I am on my 3rd install with the same batch of Wagmans.  It honestly doesn't need a lot of product.  Definitely wash whatever you have in it out, condition it (you can use an instant conditioner) and brush or comb through it with the conditioner.  Then just add a _little_ kinky curly custard (if you have that), regular conditioner, noodle head, or some similar product.  I have actually washed and conditioned it several times before without putting anything in it afterwards and it still turned out pretty.  Just don't over do it on the products and you should be fine.

What did you put in that made it hard?


----------



## scarcity21 (Apr 26, 2010)

Mane Event said:


> Just checkin in, it's been a while for me but I'm still weaving it up!
> 
> I left my last install in from Dec 5th - March 12th, with no issue. Ediesse is the queen of long-term installs. she does not promote that for everyone but knows her hair can definitely handle it. I believe she's gone as long as 5 months. She's now MBL
> 
> Anywho, i'll try to post her takedown reggie but I believe it includes leaving conditioner/oils on the hair overnight to help loosen the braids. I hear it helps ALOT with the takedown process. Maybe others can offer additional advice....


 

So I took it down yesterday (Sunday 4/25/10...had it installed wednesday 1/6/10)  3 days shy of 4 months...with no matting or dreading at all...I probably couldve gone longer...my hair underneath was well moisturised....I plan on reinstalling soon love this weave challenge...thanks and thanks loulou82 for starting this challenge


----------



## loulou82 (Apr 26, 2010)

scarcity21 said:


> So I took it down yesterday (Sunday 4/25/10...had it installed wednesday 1/6/10)  3 days shy of 4 months...with no matting or dreading at all...I probably couldve gone longer...my hair underneath was well moisturised....I plan on reinstalling soon love this weave challenge...thanks and thanks loulou82 for starting this challenge



Ooo wee! Four months is great. I want to go 3 months but now I'm thinking 4 months may be doable. How often did you moisturize your own hair underneath?


----------



## msbettyboop (Apr 27, 2010)

Hi, couldn't join the challenge cos I found out too late so I'm just lurking. Can someone please tell me what "sealing the weft" means? Thank you


----------



## scarcity21 (Apr 27, 2010)

loulou82 said:


> Ooo wee! Four months is great. I want to go 3 months but now I'm thinking 4 months may be doable. How often did you moisturize your own hair underneath?


2-3 times/week with my homemade concotion...sometimes a little more..I had the bobraz installed so I didnt wash for the 1st month (i know, BAD ME...lol) bcos I wanted to wear it straight...after the 1st month I co washed only, no poo , once every 2 weeks...Im not gonna lie...I was concerned about matting/locking underneath bcos im natural 4B and my type of hair locks easily  but I was too busy with school and work to uninstall sooner...when I did unistall Sunday, I did think to mself...I probably couldve gone 2 more weeks if I wanted...HTH


----------



## NEWYORK20004 (Apr 27, 2010)

scarcity21 said:


> 2-3 times/week with my homemade concotion...sometimes a little more..I had the bobraz installed so I didnt wash for the 1st month (i know, BAD ME...lol) bcos I wanted to wear it straight...after the 1st month I co washed only, no poo , once every 2 weeks...Im not gonna lie...I was concerned about matting/locking underneath bcos im natural 4B and my type of hair locks easily  but I was too busy with school and work to uninstall sooner...when I did unistall Sunday, I did think to mself...I probably couldve gone 2 more weeks if I wanted...HTH



I think the reason you didn't have any problems , cause you only cowashed every 2weeks and you moisturized heavily. I'm gonna have to try your regiman, okay you know you have to tell us your homemade concotion. Lol


----------



## Forever in Bloom (Apr 27, 2010)

scarcity21 said:


> So I took it down yesterday (Sunday 4/25/10...had it installed wednesday 1/6/10)  3 days shy of 4 months...with no matting or dreading at all...I probably couldve gone longer...my hair underneath was well moisturised....I plan on reinstalling soon love this weave challenge...thanks and thanks loulou82 for starting this challenge



I had my weave in from 1/16/10-4/08/10  I originally had it braided in preparation for my weave install on 1/10/10, so close to 90 days! I had no matting or any kind of craziness. 

I never sprayed on a moisture mist the whole time, but my hair was super moist and a little oily when I was taking it down. I definitely felt like I could go longer, but my weave was looking wack!

My roots, however, were new to the whole detangling game, so I introduced them to conditioner and they slowly came to life.

I'm in crochet braids for the next 2-4 weeks. I'm still trying to decide if I want to get a weave right now or wear a full lace wig.


----------



## scarcity21 (Apr 28, 2010)

NEWYORK20004 said:


> I think the reason you didn't have any problems , cause you only cowashed every 2weeks and you moisturized heavily. I'm gonna have to try your regiman, okay you know you have to tell us your homemade concotion. Lol



Yea...ur right...and I attribute my lack of "setback" mostly to NO POOING...my homemade concotion is just a mixture of moisturising products...lol...I mixed proline comb thru softner (my hair loves this stuff) + carefree curl gold instant activator + African royale spray + a little bit of aphogee green tea keratin spray + grape seed oil and some water in an applicator bottle and applied on the tracks...HTH


----------



## scarcity21 (Apr 28, 2010)

Forever in Bloom said:


> I had my weave in from 1/16/10-4/08/10  I originally had it braided in preparation for my weave install on 1/10/10, so close to 90 days! I had no matting or any kind of craziness.
> 
> I never sprayed on a moisture mist the whole time, but my hair was super moist and a little oily when I was taking it down. I definitely felt like I could go longer, but my weave was looking wack!
> 
> ...



What were u using to moisturise underneath? oil?


----------



## Forever in Bloom (Apr 28, 2010)

scarcity21 said:


> What were u using to moisturise underneath? oil?


 
Nope, nothing. I used Jason's Dandruff Relief Shampoo once every 2 weeks to cleanse, and Deva No Poo conditioner on the Halley's Curls weave. That's about it...I had a net and it was really hard to get to the hair until 2 weeks later when my hair started to grow again. The only parts I could get to were the hair that was left out and my edges.

 I did wet my hair every other day  without running product through the weave.

Surprisingly, it was super soft and oily after the takedown.


----------



## loulou82 (Apr 28, 2010)

The reggie sounds good scarcity. I only moisturize a couple times a week witha spray concoction too. I've shampooed the weave but not my own hair. I picked up the minimum pooing from pamera on fotki. She keeps her weaves in 4 to 5 months without matting. She's a 4ab natural. She grew her hair to WL using weaves.


----------



## ZkittyKurls (Apr 29, 2010)

Hello! i am not apart of this challenge but i currently have a weave during my transition. i have a question to you professional weave wearers, how often should i moisturize my scalp? i dont plan to wash to often, but i have a full sew in so reaching my scalp to oil it gets annoying sometimes. thank you and KUTGW


----------



## scarcity21 (Apr 30, 2010)

loulou82 said:


> The reggie sounds good scarcity. I only moisturize a couple times a week witha spray concoction too. I've shampooed the weave but not my own hair. I picked up the minimum pooing from pamera on fotki. She keeps her weaves in 4 to 5 months without matting. She's a 4ab natural. She grew her hair to WL using weaves.



whoa...I may have to try going that long...lol...how long did it take her to reach WL? how long does she go inbetween weaves or does she weave back to back? i need her fotki link...TIA


----------



## loulou82 (Apr 30, 2010)

ZkittyKurls said:


> Hello! i am not apart of this challenge but i currently have a weave during my transition. i have a question to you professional weave wearers, how often should i moisturize my scalp? i dont plan to wash to often, but i have a full sew in so reaching my scalp to oil it gets annoying sometimes. thank you and KUTGW



Initially I was very diligent with moisturizing my hair (once or twice a day with my spray mix). Now I moisturize about 3 times a week sparingly (if that). My hair doesn't need much. I've had my hair weaved since December 22, 2009 with a 3 day break and re-install in March. No setbacks and my new growth is coming in very nicely. I do swab my scalp with witch hazel and a cotton swab to remove excess dirt and oil but I don't apply products to my scalp. Don't want build up since I'm keeping my weave in 3-4 months.




scarcity21 said:


> whoa...I may have to try going that long...lol...how long did it take her to reach WL? how long does she go inbetween weaves or does she weave back to back? i need her fotki link...TIA



Here's her Fotki link. Her weave regimen is in her "Journal".
http://members.fotki.com/Pamera/about/. I stand corrected; she's not full WL yet. Pretty close though. She leaves no hair out.


----------



## DarkHair (Apr 30, 2010)

I took out my weave today, and am one month ahead in doing so. My relaxer is tomorrow morning. I did a length check, and its looking pretty good.


----------



## bluwatersoul (May 1, 2010)

*I haven't checked in her since forever, but I am still going strong. I had a reinstall about 4 weeks ago using the AAMH kinky curly but I cut it shorter this time and I really love it and have receoved many compliments. My hair is really growing quicker this time, I am hoping to make it to 8 weeks but at this rate I am not so sure.

I tried something different with teh wefts this time - insteda of using Dritz to seal, I actually reinforden the wefts on my sewing machine. It seems to have worked well, I have very minimal shedding. The first time I used kinky curly I didnt seal and the shedding was ridiculouserplexed

I have been having good results detangling the weave hair with aussie moist conditioner in the shower. On my hair I have been using a variety of oils on my scalp every other days or so, but mosly the Gro Aut oil and/or Afroveda's Hibiscus Hair oil. JBCO has been working wonders on my edges for real

I have just restarted using Megatek, I am going to slap some condish in my hair today and do yardwork, it should work as a great DC as it is suppossed to reach 90.*


----------



## loulou82 (May 1, 2010)

/\ Do you have pics of your AAMH?  I'm thinking of cutting my install shorter for Fall. 

My UpDaTe: I made it to 8 weeks. Pushing for 16. Yup 16 weeks.  New pics are in my Fotki (they aren't loading properly to LHCF).


----------



## Diam0ndiva (May 1, 2010)

hey ladiesss its been a minute.. but this has been a great challenge for me.. no set backs.. hair is thick, full and even.. and healthy.. im going to post pics soon stay tuned


----------



## loulou82 (May 2, 2010)

lafani said:


> Hi, couldn't join the challenge cos I found out too late so I'm just lurking. Can someone please tell me what "sealing the weft" means? Thank you



Sealing the weft is reinforcing the tracks so that they are more sturdy and there is less chance of the hair shedding. Without shedding the tracks won't thin out and your more likely to be able to use the hair for multiple installs. Sealing can be done with products like Dritz Fray, Fray Block, or a sewing machine. I've heard of ladies even using super glue and nail polish. But I don't know how effective that would be. Try typing in "sealing wefts" into YouTube and some videos will pop up.


----------



## polished07 (May 2, 2010)

Hey ladies still in my sew in will be taking my hair down this Friday so my hair can rest for a week before my relaxer, I went to NY this past weekend and had a ball, here is a pic of my current install its 18, 20 inches of virgin indian hair and I just had my stylist press my roots and hair...anyway Ill be weave free from the 7th until the 28th when I go to Miami, looking for a nice indian curly to rock while Im down there to kick off the summer with, whats your fav curly, I like WAGS but Im afraid of nats, I cant deal with that pressure and other curlies yall like, I dont want my miami ripple relaxed I need something a little lighter and not as coarse, ladies thanks in advance


----------



## msbettyboop (May 3, 2010)

loulou82 said:


> Sealing the weft is reinforcing the tracks so that they are more sturdy and there is less chance of the hair shedding. Without shedding the tracks won't thin out and your more likely to be able to use the hair for multiple installs. Sealing can be done with products like Dritz Fray, Fray Block, or a sewing machine. I've heard of ladies even using super glue and nail polish. But I don't know how effective that would be. Try typing in "sealing wefts" into YouTube and some videos will pop up.



Thanks a lot. I wish I'd known this before putting in my weave. The shedding has been ridiculous and I feel like a cat. Ah well, at least I know now for next time.


----------



## CoCoRica (May 3, 2010)

I'm not in the challenge, but I am currently weaved up. 

Ladies what do you use to *combat humidity*. Please chime in, if your in the SE or South Florida or somewhere hot and steamy. I wrap it most of the time, but it falls flat. I bump it with a Sedu, it falls flat. I curl it with a nice size curling iron, it falls flat.

Help!


----------



## Aveena (May 3, 2010)

My stylist cancelled my appt last weekend do I am not in my last install yet.  One more month to go... I got the Outre Premium Indian Wet & Wavy hair?   I was gonna get it cut in a bob.  I will have to get it installed this week hopefully. 

I'm mad cus the hair is not as nice as bobraz - that's the one I really wanted.


----------



## panamoni (May 4, 2010)

I'm struggling with my leave out hair.  I've had to flatiron it too many times, I think.  Think I'll try rollersetting it first.  I don't know if that will be enough...it has to be straight, and I have a lot of new growth.  

Also, I think I put too much Sabino on my weave hair, because it looks a little greasy after this last wash/style.


----------



## lady djm (May 5, 2010)

Thinking of taking out my weave because I want to cut off my relaxed ends now.  I don't know how much more I can take of it.


----------



## ZkittyKurls (May 7, 2010)

^^ are you transitioning?


----------



## cocomochaa (May 10, 2010)

I'm not in the challene but I've been weaving for a little bit now! Can't wait to wear my own hair in summer .

Some pics over the last few months of my weaves. I self install which is the cheapest method for me because i get so bored easily! Plus in London many stylist have no clue what they're doing! 
I use a sturdy weaving net which cuts down on the install time.   I used to use sensationnel but that stuff is expensive and does not hold up past a week!
I'm soo glad I found Remy hair.http://http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/?sa
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/?s
Some pics of my installs


----------



## jlh48047 (May 14, 2010)

Ladies! Three weeks ago, I took down my install and relaxed and conditioned my hair.  Now I have been on top of my regime the entire time that I have been wearing weaves.  I was very dissappointed.  My hair looked really anorexic! I mean super thin!  I had a lot of ends.  I felt like all the growth was nothing but dead ends!  Has anyone had this experience and if so what did you do or what do you reccommend?


----------



## lady djm (May 15, 2010)

ZkittyKurls said:


> ^^ are you transitioning?



Yes I'm transitioning, but I put another weave back in.


----------



## loulou82 (May 15, 2010)

jlh48047 said:


> Ladies! Three weeks ago, I took down my install and relaxed and conditioned my hair.  Now I have been on top of my regime the entire time that I have been wearing weaves.  I was very dissappointed.  My hair looked really anorexic! I mean super thin!  I had a lot of ends.  I felt like all the growth was nothing but dead ends!  Has anyone had this experience and if so what did you do or what do you reccommend?



How soon before your initial install did you relax? Were the cornrows tight? How long did you keep the install in? I haven't experienced so I'm wondering what the cause was. I say let your hair rest. My hair always looked limp right after a relaxer but looked better by week 1 and 2.


----------



## loulou82 (May 15, 2010)

Clearing Throat.... Attention Ladies! I know many of us have been in a groove with our installs and on auto-pilot but it's almost 6 months into the Challenge!  This means *PROGRESS UPDATES*! Tell us how you're doing. Growth? Set Backs? Pictures to share? Success Stories?

The challenge is also open to anyone who would like to participate for the second half of 2010.  The second half starts June 15 and ends January 15.​


----------



## Mena (May 15, 2010)

I should be in on this. I have been weaved up all year.


----------



## loulou82 (May 16, 2010)

Mena said:


> I should be in on this. I have been weaved up all year.



What's your reggie?


----------



## Barbie83 (May 16, 2010)

Yay for the 2nd half!  I'm soooo in, starting at the end of May.
*Are you weaving it up for 6 or 12 months?*
6 months

*Regimen:*
Wear install for 2 months, with one week in between
Aphogee 2 step plus deep moisture treatment during "off" week 
Moisturize every other day
Wash with diluted shampoo/instant conditioner once a week
Deep condition (moisture) once a week with heat


*Products you are using for your own hair and for your weave:*
*Hair under weave:*
-Moisturizing Spray (African Royale, Talijah Waajid Protective Bodifier, Shescentit Moisture Mist, or Bee Mine Juicy Spritz - I can't decide which one I'll buy!)
-homemade oil concoction (coconut oil + peppermint oil and/or rosemary oil, for itchies/scalp stimulation)

*Leave out hair:*
-Elasta QP Mango Butter + Olive Oil 
-Coconut oil
-serum for heat protectact (chi, organix, or fhi hotsauce)

*End of challenge goal:*
BSL (by December 2010)

*Post a starting length picture:*
I'll take pics in 10 days


----------



## DarkHair (May 16, 2010)

As I hang my head in shame, I enter to report a setback in the WORSE WAY! I wore my installs from January to May with 1 rebraid in between. I took out my braids and did a length check. I just KNEW my hair would be swanging at APL. Lo and behold after all was said and done, I have APL on the sides of my hair...the back middle is SL!! The stylist that I went to was pregnant (is there any truth to that myth). She talked about healthy hair, but her practices were not. She detangled with fine toothed comb, didn't use protein condish, braided too tight, and *gulp* pulled the relaxer to the ends (good thing I'm texlaxed). I feel bad because I've referred a couple of members here to her. 

I'm tempted to either cut it all to SL, keep it PS'd, or have tracks sewn into the middle back area. #kanyeshrug. For now I've been bunning and half-wigging. I feel another six month setback. My hair was fine before I let these last two 'healthy hair' stylists touch it.


----------



## Fab79 (May 17, 2010)

just an update, i'm on my 3rd install, using bss Divine Curls by Sleek, am happy with it but it will not last long, will stretch till 6 weeks possibly.

will bring lead in so that i can update with pics and show installs to date


----------



## polished07 (May 17, 2010)

Progress update!!! Still going strong with my weave regimen  I just got a relaxer friday and I must say my hair is growing, the sewin's and stretching have really dont my hair justice, I got a great trim to reup for the next 4-5 months when I relax sometime around Sept/October, Ive gained some growth I cant say how much but I have a good 4 inches until I touch BSL stretched. HHG ladies, Im sorry to hear about the setbacks some of you are getting , Im kind of scared bc Ill be getting a sewin for my trip to Miami in 2 wks and I dont want my hair to break so I think Ill do a hard protein tx (aphogee) just in case before hand. Wish you ladies luck and HHG


----------



## polished07 (May 17, 2010)

Oh the reason why I came in here in the first place was to see where everybody was ordering there curly virgin hair from I need some for  my trip, I was thinking Wags but they didnt have any in at the time, I dont want to do Laniks bc my last hair from them I got had nats, I hear mixed reviews from Indianhair.net though. Help a sista out!


----------



## Mazza64 (May 17, 2010)

Count me in

*Are you weaving it up for 6 or 12 months?*
6 months

*Regimen:*
I leave my weaves in for about 2months. 
I don't usually wash or conditionerplexed ( I know I know) But since joining LHCF I will now wash with diluted shampoo/conditioner every two weeks and Deep condition every time I re-install. 
I will also mositurize 2-3 times a week


*Products you are using for your own hair and for your weave:*


Shampoo - Aussie Miracle Moist
Condition - Aphogee Pro-Vitamin 
Leave-in Conditioner and Moisturizer - Alt between Hawaiian Silky 14 in1 (my hair loves this at the moment) and  Bee Mine Juicy Moisturizing Daily Spritz
DC - Hydratherma Naturals Protein Deep Conditioning Treatment


*Leave out hair:*
All tucked in.

*End of challenge goal:*

APL (by December 2010)
Retention
Eliminate my overly dry hair

Post a starting length picture:
Coming soon!!!!!


----------



## pureebony (May 17, 2010)

has anyone left their weave in for 4-5 months and been fine?


----------



## pureebony (May 17, 2010)

also, what is the best way to take down a weave and treatment right after and for the first month being weavless? thanks x


----------



## panamoni (May 17, 2010)

I'm in for the second half:

*Are you weaving it up for 6 or 12 months?*
6 months

*Regimen:*
Wear install for 2 months, with two weeks in between
Aphogee 2 step plus deep moisture treatment during "off" week 
Moisturize every other day
Wash with diluted shampoo/conditioner once a week
Deep condition (moisture) once a week with heat
Protein on the leave-out hair every two weeks. 

*Products you are using for your own hair and for your weave:*
Hair under weave:
-Moisturizing Spray (Talijah Waajid Protective Bodifier right now. Will try glycerin/water at some point)
-Megatek

*Leave out hair:*
-Elasta QP Mango Butter
-Coconut oil
-serum for heat protectact (chi, Sabino MB)
-Redken Smooth Down Butter Treat (just a tiny bit on the roots)
-Jamaican Black Castor oil on nape hair and hair around the temples.

*End of challenge goal:*
Between APL and BSL

*Post a starting length picture:*
I'll be taking out my current install around the first week of June and will post pics after my relaxer.


----------



## loulou82 (May 17, 2010)

pureebony said:


> has anyone left their weave in for 4-5 months and been fine?



I'm going for 4 months for the first time. I lasted 10 weeks for my first install and I'm at 10 weeks again. I know Ediese has done 4 months and so does Pamera (well Pamera goes hard and goes 6 months sometimes. I posted her Fotki a couple pages back. I'm following her regimen more or less.



pureebony said:


> also, what is the best way to take down a weave and treatment right after and for the first month being weavless? thanks x



I take down my cornrows, section my hair into 4, and start to detangle and add conditioner to each section. I use a medium sized comb and HE HH. I let that sit and have my hair marinate under a shower cap. I'll detangle some more before I shampoo and DC (first with a light protein conditioner like Aphogee 2 Minute and then a moisturizing conditioner) while my hair is still in sections. It's a process but prevents any matting and breakage. I use a protein conditioner and then do a steam treatment with a moisturizing conditioner before I install again.


----------



## lilsparkle825 (May 17, 2010)

I'll be joining for the second half! I'll make my starting post after I buy my hair. I'm in senegalese twists now....for my two-year on June 13th, I'll get a blowout then go into a weave when it gets old. Still trying to decide on a CV or AAMH for my kinky curly. I've been on BHM more than LHCF the past few days (feeling real traitor-ish). I'll keep that till fall, then do a kinky straight or light yaki....heck, maybe even a wavy if I'm feeling frisky.


----------



## pureebony (May 18, 2010)

loulou82 said:


> I'm going for 4 months for the first time. I lasted 10 weeks for my first install and I'm at 10 weeks again. I know Ediese has done 4 months and so does Pamera (well Pamera goes hard and goes 6 months sometimes. I posted her Fotki a couple pages back. I'm following her regimen more or less.
> 
> 
> 
> I take down my cornrows, section my hair into 4, and start to detangle and add conditioner to each section. I use a medium sized comb and HE HH. I let that sit and have my hair marinate under a shower cap. I'll detangle some more before I shampoo and DC (first with a light protein conditioner like Aphogee 2 Minute and then a moisturizing conditioner) while my hair is still in sections. It's a process but prevents any matting and breakage. I use a protein conditioner and then do a steam treatment with a moisturizing conditioner before I install again.



thanks so much hon!! can i use oil to detangle too? for the lip effect?


----------



## polished07 (May 18, 2010)

Ok so Im looking at CV for brazilian wavy hair, any experiences with CV's I found one on ebay Im really interested in but IDK I need help! Im getting hair today, all my hair guru's please help me!


----------



## lilsparkle825 (May 18, 2010)

Ok, I ordered my Bohyme Brazilian today....14", 1 pack in a #4. I am tempted to color it to match this:







I will leave out a small horseshoe and a 1/2" perimeter. I also have some Malaysian kinky straight I will be getting next month from a member on BHM and keeping for my fall install. 

Are you weaving it up for 6 or 12 months?
*6 months* *(1st from June 24 - Sept 24, 2nd from Oct 24 - Jan 24)*

Regimen:
**curly hair -- cowash every 2-3 days, alternating b/w moisture and protein conditioners as needed; shampoo every 2 weeks or so; retighten as needed. *
**straight hair -- wash and DC every 2 weeks; moisturize 2x/wk. minimal heat on leave-out.*

Products you are using for your own hair and for your weave:
*1st weave -- HE HH, Aussie Moist, VO5, Garnier conditioners; Cantu and jojoba oil as a leave-in
2nd weave -- haven't decided yet* 

End of challenge goal:
*full MBL (currently going for MBL by October 2010)*

Post a starting length picture:
*I'll get back to you on June 13th....
*


----------



## loulou82 (May 18, 2010)

polished07 said:


> Ok so Im looking at CV for brazilian wavy hair, any experiences with CV's I found one on ebay Im really interested in but IDK I need help! Im getting hair today, all my hair guru's please help me!



I have no experience with CVs but I would look at the seller's rating and their return/ exchange policy. Good luck!


----------



## mbib0002 (May 18, 2010)

Please add me to the second half of this challenge. My first challenge EVER 

I wore braids for over a year, I kept taking down one or two braids to check for progress, and at the end of it all, was not impressed with my progress. Now, I plan on wearing weaves back to back for the rest of the year; helps me keep my hands outta my hair; we'll see how it goes.


Are you weaving it up for 6 or 12 months?
* 6 months*

Regimen: 
*Wash entire weave every 2 weeks; co-wash 'leave-out' hair at least 3 times a week ( or as often as I work-out*
*spray corn rows everyday with braids spray and infusium 23*

Products you are using for your own hair and for your weave:
Shampoo: *Cowboy magic rosewater shampoo, or AG moisturizing shampoo*
Conditioner: *Cowboy magic rosewater conditioner*

End of challenge goal: *Full APL* 

Post a starting length picture: I'll post a pic at the end of may, when I take out my current install


----------



## ZeeontheGrow (May 18, 2010)

I'm in! This will be my first challenge ((I've been lurking off and on for the past year)). I'll be back this weekend with my starting length pics and regimen -- but don't plan on getting a sew in until mid June. I relaxed my hair 2 weeks ago and would like to wait until I'm 6 weeks post before my install.


----------



## ree.denise (May 19, 2010)

loulou82 said:


> Clearing Throat.... Attention Ladies! I know many of us have been in a groove with our installs and on auto-pilot but it's almost 6 months into the Challenge!  This means *PROGRESS UPDATES*! Tell us how you're doing. Growth? Set Backs? Pictures to share? Success Stories?
> 
> The challenge is also open to anyone who would like to participate for the second half of 2010.  The second half starts June 15 and ends January 15.​


Hi loulou,

I'm so new to this website.  I wanna join the weave challenge.  Can you let me know what I need to do. I just recently got a sewin two weeks ago.  Thanks in advance!


ree.denise


----------



## loulou82 (May 19, 2010)

ree.denise said:


> Hi loulou,
> 
> I'm so new to this website.  I wanna join the weave challenge.  Can you let me know what I need to do. I just recently got a sewin two weeks ago.  Thanks in advance!
> 
> ...



Welcome to the board and to the challenge!  There's some starting info on the first page (first post). Copy and past in your answers. That's it. Keep us up to date on your progress and ask any questions  concerning your install and hair here.


----------



## ree.denise (May 20, 2010)

Im in!!!!!!!!!!

Are you weaving it up for 6 or 12 months?
*6 months*

Regimen:
*Moisturize every other day*
*Wash and DC once a week*


Products you are using for your own hair and for your weave:
*Hair under weave:*
*Cantu Shampoo and Conditioner*

*Leave out hair:*
*IC Fantasia Heat Protectant*
*Cantu Shea Butter Leave In Repair Creme*


*Weave:*
I’m not sure what products I’ll use, any suggestions……
End of challenge goal:
*APL (by December 2010)*

Post a starting length picture:
*Here is a pic of my Sewn - May 7, 2010. I’ll leave this in until the end of *
*June. More pics coming soon!!!*


----------



## LovelyRo (May 20, 2010)

I'm back in the challenge.... for the second half.  I will have to update my reggie later.  I kinda dropped out due to some issues with the hair I had ordered.  I should have it within the next two weeks.


----------



## scarcity21 (May 20, 2010)

Im in for the 2nd half...I will be following the same regimen...however, this time Im shooting for 4 months b4 take down


----------



## ZkittyKurls (May 20, 2010)

^^ how long do you normally keep your installs in, if you dont mind me asking? i am trying to figure out if 3 months is still a reasonable time to keep one in. i am currently on week five and i havent washed it yet? , im nervous about the matting, i wanted to know if i wash it, it doesnt necessarily mean it will matt up, just as long as i detangle during the takedown before the wash? HHG thanks


----------



## loulou82 (May 20, 2010)

pureebony said:


> thanks so much hon!! can i use oil to detangle too? for the lip effect?



No problem.  I actually like to use oil when taking down the cornrows and then detangling with HE HH.


----------



## loulou82 (May 20, 2010)

Beautiful install ree.denise. What hair did you use?

Woohoo! Scarcity is going going 4 months too. Have you gone that long before? I'm at 11 weeks so far in this install. 

ZkittyKurls: I went 10 weeks the first time and now I'm going to try 4 months. If all works out I'll continue with 4 months for my next install too. Three months is very reasonable (and advisable). I know I'm pushing it by going 4 months.

AllTris: What was wrong with the hair?


----------



## NEWYORK20004 (May 20, 2010)

this is exactly how i want my install to look


----------



## ree.denise (May 21, 2010)

Thanks

The hair I used is called Adorable - I LOVE this hair!!!  It's very cheap ($12.99 12in pack), it never tangles and blends well with my hair.


----------



## ZkittyKurls (May 21, 2010)

How often do you normally wash your hair? i just dont want to wash it too much and matting starts to happen..erplexed





loulou82 said:


> Beautiful install ree.denise. What hair did you use?
> 
> Woohoo! Scarcity is going going 4 months too. Have you gone that long before? I'm at 11 weeks so far in this install.
> 
> ...


----------



## PPGbubbles (May 21, 2010)

Im on my final run with Bo Braz....this hair is pretty effin awesome... this is install numero 3 with the same hair and I am quite happy 

I am also kind of happy June 15th aint that far away...I kind of miss my hair  I left it out for 2 weeks between installs and was sad to weave up again. I think I may leave this intall in through the 4th of july...who knows...


----------



## loulou82 (May 21, 2010)

ZkittyKurls said:


> How often do you normally wash your hair? i just dont want to wash it too much and matting starts to happen..erplexed




I'm limiting the amount of water on my hair. For my first install I was all about the moisture (once or twice a day) and washing (every 2 weeks). Now, I moisturize my cornrows very lightly once a week. I use witch hazel and swab between my cornrows with a cotton ball once a week. I've shampooed washed once so far. I don't have a shampoo schedule anymore. If I worked out or sweated a lot I don't think my new regimen would be as effective though. I'll see in 5 weeks how well my hair did this go around.


----------



## bluwatersoul (May 22, 2010)

*Well, I am hanging in tough but it has not been easy lately. My first installs done by Jehan were wonderful, and lasted forever and looked so natural, plus she is a stylist so when I left her chair, I didnt need to fuss with anything.

For my last install I had to go with someone else and I am hoping to make it to 8 weeks... My headbands are workin overtime, its like I am wearing a half wig on top of that I think I have suffered a setback in some areaserplexed 

Next time I know I need a beehive pattern and not straight back....

I am still in love with AAMH kinky curly, this last time I sewed the wefts to reinforce them and have honestly had no shedding whatsoever. I still use Aussie moist to detangle when necessary, but I do not have the Hairveda products in heavy rotation like I did when I first started, but I should probably take another look at at that. My perimeter is literally the same length as when I started the challenge, which sucks b/c my goal was to have my temples grow in at least a little - they are naturally short and thin so it makes installs a little challenging. 

my hair is so ridiculously fine and I have been babying it but I am getting more than a little frustrated to be honest. *


----------



## lilsparkle825 (May 22, 2010)

ppg0069 said:


> Im on my final run with Bo Braz....this hair is pretty effin awesome... this is install numero 3 with the same hair and I am quite happy
> 
> I am also kind of happy June 15th aint that far away...I kind of miss my hair  I left it out for 2 weeks between installs and was sad to weave up again. I think I may leave this intall in through the 4th of july...who knows...


are there pics of your bobraz in this thread? i just jumped in, but this is what i ordered. if not, can you PM them to me?


----------



## ree.denise (May 24, 2010)

Help ladies......

What should I do to take care of my hair under my weave???


----------



## lilsparkle825 (May 24, 2010)

does anyone in here have experience with kinky straight hair? the girl i am buying from wants to sell me 8oz, but in HER VERY OWN THREAD she said that she is only using 4 and splitting the wefts!!! the problem is, she has never worn it before, and i'd like to hear from someone who has had it installed. i do hear that the wefts will need to be spread out more since it is kinky hair and gets BIG....but i just don't know yet. i asked a few BHMers with kinky straight installs....like these, but they haven't gotten back to me yet:

http://public.fotki.com/natosha99/kevincn-kinky-straight/

http://public.fotki.com/alynxx/hair-progress-and-h/hair-dos-i-have-tri-1/page14.html


----------



## Fab79 (May 24, 2010)

how do you ladies co-wash your installs, maybe it's just me but i always get water on my scalp so just end up normal washing, but would really like to know as i know it helps for curly installs to help tame them


----------



## Foxglove (May 24, 2010)

Hi all! I will be joining this challenge for the next few months. I ordered some bobraz for an install with micros on the perimeter and horseshoe. I ordered it on the 20th and hope it gets here before my graduation next week. My next install after that will probably be aamh kc and after that halley's curl natural. I may repeat that same sequence. I hope to get at least 2 or 3 uses out of all that hair lol


----------



## Barbie83 (May 24, 2010)

My new install: Halley's Curls Miami Relaxed 

(I think I'll make a thread about it, I'm already in love)





(please ignore the mean mug, I'm actually quite happy and delightful today )


----------



## loulou82 (May 24, 2010)

LOVE the HC MR Barbie!  How long are you keeping the hair in?

Bobraz is a popular choice for the second half of the challenge. 

Ree. denise: A lot of reggies have been posted a few pages back. My own regimen isn't much of anything for my own hair. I leave it alone, moisturize the cornrows lightly with a H20/aloe vera juice/ light oil (like sweet almond or jojoba) spitz combo once a week, swab scalp with witch hazel on a cotton ball when I feel like it to remove build up. That's it.


----------



## PPGbubbles (May 24, 2010)

lilsparkle825 said:


> are there pics of your bobraz in this thread? i just jumped in, but this is what i ordered. if not, can you PM them to me?


 
Here are 2 pics 4rm the 2nd instal with the Boh Braz hair


----------



## polished07 (May 24, 2010)

Barbie luv the hair, I just got my HCMR back on the track lol Im gonna wear this hair until I get some $ for the brazilian hair Im craving.....

Im still wearing my real hair out until Weds or Thursay Ill self install trying to figure out part info now I need to alternate my part for I experience some thinning and breakage I dont need that right now


----------



## scarcity21 (May 26, 2010)

ZkittyKurls said:


> ^^ how long do you normally keep your installs in, if you dont mind me asking? i am trying to figure out if 3 months is still a reasonable time to keep one in. i am currently on week five and i havent washed it yet? , im nervous about the matting, i wanted to know if i wash it, it doesnt necessarily mean it will matt up, just as long as i detangle during the takedown before the wash? HHG thanks


 
[*QUOTE=scarcity21;10808290]So I took it down yesterday (Sunday 4/25/10...had it installed wednesday 1/6/10) 3 days shy of 4 months...with no matting or dreading at all...I probably couldve gone longer...my hair underneath was well moisturised....I plan on reinstalling soon love this weave challenge...thanks and thanks loulou82 for starting this challenge[/QUOTE]




scarcity21 said:



			2-3 times/week with my homemade concotion...sometimes a little more..I had the bobraz installed so I didnt wash for the 1st month (i know, BAD ME...lol) bcos I wanted to wear it straight...after the 1st month I co washed only, no poo , once every 2 weeks...Im not gonna lie...I was concerned about matting/locking underneath bcos im natural 4B and my type of hair locks easily but I was too busy with school and work to uninstall sooner...when I did unistall Sunday, I did think to mself...I probably couldve gone 2 more weeks if I wanted...HTH
		
Click to expand...

 


scarcity21 said:



			Yea...ur right...and I attribute my lack of "setback" mostly to NO POOING...my homemade concotion is just a mixture of moisturising products...lol...I mixed proline comb thru softner (my hair loves this stuff) + carefree curl gold instant activator + African royale spray + a little bit of aphogee green tea keratin spray + grape seed oil and some water in an applicator bottle and applied on the tracks...HTH
		
Click to expand...

 ^^^^^^^^^^*


----------



## scarcity21 (May 26, 2010)

loulou82 said:


> Beautiful install ree.denise. What hair did you use?
> 
> *Woohoo! Scarcity is going going 4 months too. Have you gone that long before? I'm at 11 weeks so far in this install.*
> 
> ...


 
Well I took out my last install 3 days shy of 4 months...I'm shooting for 4 months this time, possibly 4.5...I will be following the same regimen as the last time


----------



## AgapeQueen (May 26, 2010)

I'm so IN on this 6 month challange... I will post starting pics this weekend!! Whooohooo


----------



## AgapeQueen (May 26, 2010)

Barbie83 said:


> My new install: Halley's Curls Miami Relaxed
> 
> (I think I'll make a thread about it, I'm already in love)
> 
> ...


 

I love the hair!! I bought some simi to what you have but it tangled up in TWO WEEKS....I guess you get what you pay for..lol

Where did you buy yours? I will LOVE to rock it for this challange!


----------



## ZkittyKurls (May 27, 2010)

lilsparkle825 said:


> does anyone in here have experience with kinky straight hair? the girl i am buying from wants to sell me 8oz, but in HER VERY OWN THREAD she said that she is only using 4 and splitting the wefts!!! the problem is, she has never worn it before, and i'd like to hear from someone who has had it installed. i do hear that the wefts will need to be spread out more since it is kinky hair and gets BIG....but i just don't know yet. i asked a few BHMers with kinky straight installs....like these, but they haven't gotten back to me yet:
> 
> http://public.fotki.com/natosha99/kevincn-kinky-straight/
> 
> http://public.fotki.com/alynxx/hair-progress-and-h/hair-dos-i-have-tri-1/page14.html


 

hey ive tried hairesthetic's cuticle remy kinky straight and i loved it, ive used it in two installs already and can probably squeeze out another one. i bought the 10" 4oz. it is really soft. it flatirons with ease and when washed it puffs up as if you blow dried your hair, has more volume. i left it mostly straight for awhile then i realized the heat to my hair was not gonna work.


----------



## ReeseNicole (May 27, 2010)

I'm all in this Second Half part of the Challenge. I'll update in a few minutes.


----------



## mimi0410 (May 28, 2010)

Im IN on the second part on this challenge My very first install was done on April 28...currently wearing now. It was really important to me that the install looked natural.....I feel like that was achieved. Very happy!! So far so good. Ill be having my second install done on 6/30.  Pics of my current install included. BTW GREAT CHALLENGE!!!


----------



## Fab79 (May 28, 2010)

^ looks nice mimi

welcome, hope you achieve the results your looking for from this challenge, if you get a chance to look through the other 47 pages there is good info, plus links on page 1


----------



## SummerSolstice (May 28, 2010)

thinking about joining the challenge but I bkt'd 2 weeks ago. i would like to weave up b/c i hate my hair's length and I'm sick of doing my hair. I need a break.


----------



## Caychica (May 31, 2010)

Hey!

Took down my last install on Saturday. I was supposed to do this challenge for 1yr but I'm dropping out. I'll still be poppin in this thread tho.

Good luck to everyone


----------



## bluwatersoul (Jun 1, 2010)

I* have taken down my install(3+ hours!) dc'ed with Ojon and HV Sitrinillah, and reinstalled the next day. I am feeling better as what I thought was a setback really wasn't - I have achieved significant growth in some areas, and at least maintained in others(with shrinkage it is hard to tell). I still miss Jehan but this weavologist I have now is very good; she just isn't Jehan(not a stylist). 

I noticed that all of the tracks I removed from the previous install were in great shape! I could reuse all of it if I wanted - as it was I only reused half, as I want my hair a bit longer than my previous install. (I ordered AAMC KC 14" this time)

The next day I spent alot of time trimming the hair into layers the next day- I think it came out well. I only plan to keep this install in for about five weeks -I want something extra thick and wild for my vacation and the second half of summer 

I am going to step up my use of MT mix on my scalp- I have been off and on with it but I see the areas  have been consistent with have significantly more growth than other areas. And my crown is tending to be a little dry, so I will pay extra attention to it these next few weeks.*


----------



## Oyekade (Jun 1, 2010)

mimi, i love your install, it looks so natural.

I am planning to do another install soon, it is so hot and i don't know how i will do with the weather


----------



## Foxglove (Jun 1, 2010)

Hi all, I finally got my install done. It's Bobraz 14", color is #1. I had them braid the perimeter bc there's no way I'm blending my 4b hair with this. I originally brought one pack bc I didn't want it to get too huge. They told me one pack wouldn't be enough for the braiding and the install. I think all in all she used about 6 oz. The 14" turned out to be plenty long. I'm 5'8 and when wet the hair is WL. When it's dry it's about APL-BSL on me. It's super soft and I'm planning on keeping it in at lest 3 months. Here are the pics













ETA I plan on using this same hair and repeating this install after 3 months. This will get me to 2 years post relaxer


----------



## polished07 (Jun 3, 2010)

Fox! I want that Bobraz now!!!! Its gorgeous girl  Here are some pics of my recent HCMRH its been in for a week, I love this hair, I swam in the ocean with it and it bounced right back better than ever Im thinking this will be my summer staple until further notice lol!


----------



## polished07 (Jun 3, 2010)

Sorry the pics are soo big and they are club n semi-nekkid pics :-/


----------



## mEmYSELFaNDj (Jun 3, 2010)

Hey ladies this is my newest self install done on May 14th, I'm hoping I can keep it in until the end of Aug, we'll see. I'm excited cause I'm only about 1.5-2 inches from MBL so hopefully when I take down in Aug I can claim it. **crosses fingers**

sorry the pics are sideways i didn't know they would come out like that. don't know how to fix it, sry.


----------



## loulou82 (Jun 3, 2010)

Y'all are* ROCKING *these installs! Curly/ Wavy hair is sexy! 

I'm 13 weeks in on Friday (23 weeks of using the same hair). This pic was a few weeks ago.


----------



## MRJ1972 (Jun 3, 2010)

mimi0410 said:


> Im IN on the second part on this challenge My very first install was done on April 28...currently wearing now. It was really important to me that the install looked natural.....I feel like that was achieved. Very happy!! So far so good. Ill be having my second install done on 6/30. Pics of my current install included. BTW GREAT CHALLENGE!!!


 

Very natural looking!!!

What kind of hair do u have?

MY UPDATE!!!

On second install..not much growth..my health is affecting my hair..will continue with installs for the remainder of the year...I need to get my iron in check!


----------



## Natural Hair Princess (Jun 3, 2010)

Hello everyone!  

I'm a total newbie and joined today because of this challenge (I've been lurking for the last year though).  This board is an inspiration and wealth of information.  Thank you all!  

I've been wearing weaves for the last two years since I decided to transition from the relaxer and go back to being natural.  Quick hair story: I was natural and wore my hair mainly in braid-outs for almost 5 years (1999 - 2004) then I had one bad hair day and slapped in a texturizer.  Bad move -- my hair fell out in clumps, so sad!  I then relaxed for years until mid-2008 when I decided to transition (using mainly weaves).  Now my challenge is to keep it moisturized and healthy underneath the weave and to learn how to care for it when I wear it out.  I've attached pics of my 100% natural hair that was pressed.  The ponytail pic is a week later after my hair started to revert in the very humid, NYC weather.  The back of my hair is pretty thick and has grown past my shoulders; the front has suffered heat damage because I left alot of it out for my previous installs (the constant flat-ironing to blend took a toll).  I want to nurture the front of my hair and eventually trim off the damaged ends.


1. I installed a straight, BSS janet yaki weave a week and a half ago.  I usually use Extensions Plus relaxed texture (which is a perfect match for my hair!) but couldn't afford it this time.  I'm not loving this hair especially since I have to flat iron the 3 inch section I left out . Will post install pics a little later.

Are you weaving it up for 6 or 12 months?
12 months

Regimen:
Moisturize every day or every other day
Wash with diluted shampoo/conditioner every two or three weeks. (may just wash the hair that is left out of the weave --- hairline and about 3 inches on the side that was left out to blend)
Deep condition once a month.


Products you are using for your own hair and for your weave:
Hair under weave:
ORS Anti-Itch Scalp Oil.  (I think this contributed to a good spurt of growth during my last install.) Alternate with a glycerin/water mix.
Wash with Motions Lavish conditioning shampoo and condition with Pantene smoothing conditioner.

Leave out hair:
Wash with Motions Lavish conditioning shampoo and condition with Pantene smoothing conditioner.
Will deep condition with Elasta QP DPR-11 next wash.
S-curl activator
Motions nourish leave in conditioner
Seal with castor oil
Aveda brilliant emollient finishing gloss


End of challenge goal:
BSL (by June 2011)


----------



## lady djm (Jun 3, 2010)

Ok here is my third weave install that I had until this weekend.  I used the Pro10 hair by Brandy.  I took it out this weekend and decided to just cut off my relaxed ends.  I have included a pic right after I cut the hair off.  I just couldn't take it anymore.


----------



## ManeVixen (Jun 4, 2010)

Can I be added to the second half of this challenge? Im already weaved up


----------



## polished07 (Jun 4, 2010)

Hey new challengers! Cant wait to see your installs and progress! I must def say weaving up has saved my hair, the ladies here have great tips on how to take care of your hair while using this great protective style!


----------



## ZkittyKurls (Jun 6, 2010)

can you mix a protein with a moisture conditioner for a dc, while in a protective style like in a weave? or should you only stick to moisturizing products until after the install is removed?


----------



## ZkittyKurls (Jun 6, 2010)

..and then use protein to strengthen the hair after the install is taken down?


----------



## scarcity21 (Jun 6, 2010)

ZkittyKurls said:


> can you mix a protein with a moisture conditioner for a dc, while in a protective style like in a weave? or should you only stick to moisturizing products until after the install is removed?



Yes u can, just make sure to dilute in applicator bottle prior to use...HTH


----------



## lilsparkle825 (Jun 6, 2010)

Just checking in one last time pre-install....

What fantastic installs in here. Well, I finally got that setback I was hoping to avoid and ran into a scissor happy stylist (it just sucks that she was my go-to girl for my hair)....so now I'm back to grazing APL. Braids got me from APL to BSL in the first part of this year....now it'll be a sew-in and Megatek that get me back there. I've been stalling with the washing and sealing of my BoBraz since I have a few weeks before I get it put in, but it's so dang hot outside that I may get it installed a week or so early.


----------



## ZkittyKurls (Jun 6, 2010)

thank you! im gonna dc tonite! is it just me or does it seem like it takes forever to wash out completely?


----------



## polished07 (Jun 7, 2010)

Urrm ManeVixen I need to know the deets on that hair asap, my fall install depends on it lol! Your hair is beeauutiful!!!


----------



## SummerSolstice (Jun 8, 2010)

I'm in =)
my weave came today, and I'm getting installed on saturday
i'll add my other stuff later. i'm getting it on a weave cap. I got saga french remy. im really excited!!!


----------



## NEWYORK20004 (Jun 8, 2010)

ManeVixen said:


> Can I be added to the second half of this challenge? Im already weaved up
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Kneechay (Jun 8, 2010)

Hey girls, I'm baaack!
I'm going into another install this week. Same type of hair, same m.o. I;m going to start with long then cut into another bob towards the end. I'm going to follow my usual regimen of washing & moisturizing every Thursday. This may be my last (or second to last) install before I hit my goal of MBL. I've been weave free since March and I wanted to rest my hair for this next install. I'll be weaving up until October.

This time I plan to be less lazy with it and try new styles more often. Like braid outs, crimping, flexi rods, everything to get as many looks out of them as possible. I'll post pics of my new install when I get it.


----------



## sithembile (Jun 8, 2010)

Is it too late to join? I've got an install last night, will post pictures over the weekend.


----------



## MRJ1972 (Jun 8, 2010)

***For LADIES that CO-WASH while in weaves***

Are you wearing straight hair or curly hair??? I was always hesistant to do this,( I wear straight weaves) because I would need to blow dry and flat iron the leave more frequently...

I wash weekly/deep condition weekly while in a weave...My leave out is 100% natural- no relaxer!


----------



## Barbie83 (Jun 8, 2010)

Is anyone else going the ultra-low-manipulation route of washing infrequently (like every 2 weeks)?

I missed my usual wash day and ended up waiting 10 days between washes. Normally my scalp would be driving me crazy (I usually wash 1x a week and co-wash 1x a week when not in a weave), but I'm totally fine. I still moisturize every couple days (a mix of care free curl, water, coconut oil, aphogee pro-vitamin leave-in, and a couple drops of peppermint oil). 

I'm just wondering how much harm would be done if I were to just leave it alone and wash every 2 weeks or so....


----------



## loulou82 (Jun 8, 2010)

Barbie: I'm an infrequent washer. I moisturize with a spray that doesn't cause build up and I don't sweat in my head so it works for me. I'm very hands off when it comes to my installs and hair underneath.

Sithembile: WELCOME TO THE CHALLENGE!


----------



## lilsparkle825 (Jun 8, 2010)

MRJ1972 said:


> ***For LADIES that CO-WASH while in weaves***
> 
> Are you wearing straight hair or curly hair??? I was always hesistant to do this,( I wear straight weaves) because I would need to blow dry and flat iron the leave more frequently...
> 
> I wash weekly/deep condition weekly while in a weave...My leave out is 100% natural- no relaxer!


If you're natural and wearing straight weaves, I wouldn't recommend cowashing....you said it yourself, you'll have to manipulate your leaveout more. I'll be cowashing in my curly hair, but not my kinky straight.


Barbie83 said:


> Is anyone else going the ultra-low-manipulation route of washing infrequently (like every 2 weeks)?
> 
> I missed my usual wash day and ended up waiting 10 days between washes. Normally my scalp would be driving me crazy (I usually wash 1x a week and co-wash 1x a week when not in a weave), but I'm totally fine. I still moisturize every couple days (a mix of care free curl, water, coconut oil, aphogee pro-vitamin leave-in, and a couple drops of peppermint oil).
> 
> I'm just wondering how much harm would be done if I were to just leave it alone and wash every 2 weeks or so....


I'm doing that with my second sew-in.


----------



## Majestye (Jun 10, 2010)

I'd love to join this challenge! I've had two weaves since March and am gearing up for my next install next week. I just took it out yesterday. Thankfully I've regained some of my length noticeably since March. (but I need help with my ends, they seem a bit thin...not full and blunt)

I'm transitioning to natural and plan to weave it and leave until year's end... and I'm sure this challenge will help me better care for my hair during the install period.

I'm looking for a style with little to no leave out. I just removed wet n wavy, which normally works for me, but this time, my leave out seemed so dry! and it was hard to keep the edges smooth and the new growth flat (with my natural waves, it didn't really sync with the wet n wavy). All over spiral curls are a great look, but too hot in the summer (I need to be able to pull my hair in a pony tail or pin it up, and/or be able to get it wet)

I'm reconsidering relaxed texture or Naturally curly from EP or Relaxed texture from Wagmans, but am concerned about my leave out with the summer heat and humidity. Any ideas??

The pic in my signature is from April, I need to take a new pic before my next install next week.


----------



## ManeVixen (Jun 10, 2010)

NEWYORK20004 said:


> how much hair did you leave out



I have a small V section out in the top, less than half of a fist in width


----------



## Zsugar (Jun 10, 2010)

Barbie83 said:


> Is anyone else going the ultra-low-manipulation route of washing infrequently (like every 2 weeks)?
> 
> I missed my usual wash day and ended up waiting 10 days between washes. Normally my scalp would be driving me crazy (I usually wash 1x a week and co-wash 1x a week when not in a weave), but I'm totally fine. I still moisturize every couple days (a mix of care free curl, water, coconut oil, aphogee pro-vitamin leave-in, and a couple drops of peppermint oil).
> 
> I'm just wondering how much harm would be done if I were to just leave it alone and wash every 2 weeks or so....



I'm doing the same. I just use a washcloth near the part. Plan on washing every2 weeks. I did a co wash on the hair though. Working out fine so far.


----------



## Zsugar (Jun 10, 2010)

Question: Do you really have to let the hair 'rest' if you're natural and don't add extension hair. Thriving naturals I've seen and my experience as a little girl,point to NO. My hair was never 'out'. Washed, conditioned braids. When my hair grew fastest, I was always in plaits under a wig. Do you rest your hair between weaves?


----------



## ManeVixen (Jun 10, 2010)

polished07 said:


> Urrm ManeVixen I need to know the deets on that hair asap, my fall install depends on it lol! Your hair is beeauutiful!!!



Sorry Polished07 Im just seeing this, my hair is 12' Velvet deep wave and it blends very well, held up at the beach but Ive had it in for a month now at it just tangles and shed pretty bad I dont know what caused it but I cant say I have the best weave care practices


----------



## scarcity21 (Jun 10, 2010)

Barbie83 said:


> *Is anyone else going the ultra-low-manipulation route of washing infrequently (like every 2 weeks)?*
> 
> I missed my usual wash day and ended up waiting 10 days between washes. Normally my scalp would be driving me crazy (I usually wash 1x a week and co-wash 1x a week when not in a weave), but I'm totally fine. I still moisturize every couple days (a mix of care free curl, water, coconut oil, aphogee pro-vitamin leave-in, and a couple drops of peppermint oil).
> 
> I'm just wondering how much harm would be done if I were to just leave it alone and wash every 2 weeks or so....


 
Yep that's me


----------



## Barbie83 (Jun 10, 2010)

*scissor regret*


----------



## PPGbubbles (Jun 15, 2010)

I did it! Yay  Jun 15th marks the end of the 6 month portion of this challenge! I survived lol

I saw some good growth during these 6 months I went from full SL to APL. I still plan to PS I just will not be committing to any strict PS challenges. 

I do plan to do another install in july for swimming convenience this summer so I will pop back in this challenge occassionally 

best of luck to the rest of you still weaving it up!


----------



## loulou82 (Jun 15, 2010)

Congrats PPG0069 on your progress!


----------



## JerriBlank (Jun 15, 2010)

Hey you guys!!
It seems it's too late for me to join this challenge,and I'm not a weaver so I would want to see how this install works out for me befor I commit anyway,but can someone help me anyway?

This is going to be my 2nd weave ever. The first one my sis did last year,and i couldn't take it and started bc'ing my edges. I took it down after two weeks,and fully bc'ed. I didn't like it.

My hair is growing and micro braids officially suck for what I have going on,so I'm gonna get a weave.

What size are your cornrows normally? I am just thinking that if they are too thin,then the thread will just aggravate them and my hair will break. I'm terrified of that,and my sis is doing it and she can be a pain if she doesn't think I know what I'm talking about. Granted I don't but i know what i don't want.
  Can someone puhleeezeeeee help me????

I'll be eyeballing this thread and hopefully joining if i can sack up and stick to it.


----------



## bride91501 (Jun 15, 2010)

*Are you weaving it up for 6 or 12 months?*6 months (weave installed 6/4/10)

*Regimen:*Co-wash with Marc Anthony Strictly Curls weekly, then seal conrows with glycerin/olive oil/castor oil/water solution. Oil my braids and scalp with castor oil, coconut oil, or shea butter every 3-4 days.  Plan to deep condition once/month.

Products you are using for your own hair and for your weave: see previous
Hair under weave: see previous

*Leave out hair:* No hair left out- completley weaved up!

*End of challenge goal:*I just BC'd, so I only have 3.5" stretched.  I hope to be Chin Length by by December 2010!

Post a starting length picture:


----------



## Boujoichic (Jun 16, 2010)

Hello everyone I would like to join I already have my install had it in for about a month and a half so far I am hopefully getting it done over in July will take a starting pic then.

Are you weaving it up for 6 or 12 months:
Officially with this thread 6 months 


Regimen:
Wash day on sunday using either sulfate free poo or hairone clarifying as needed. Co wash midweek on wednesday. DC after each wash with a conditioner and oil mix.

Moisturize about 3 days seal leave out with oils.


Products you are using for your own hair and for your weave: 
For washing -Aubreys Organics Honey suckle rose moisturizing poo or Hair one olive oil formula 

For Co washes- Aussie 3 Min Miracle, Hair One olive oil formula

For moisturizer leave in- KCKT, Aphogee provitamin leave in. Seal with oil jojoba or coconut oil

Leave Out:I have a horseshoe leave out and all my perimeter is left out as well

End of challenge goal:Apl and to continue transitioning to natural 12 mos post now


Post a starting length picture:I am in an install now will hopefully be able to post a pic in July before I get my next install. Here is an install pic


----------



## MzV1991 (Jun 16, 2010)

MY HAIR 


MILKY WAY 8 " INSTALL (I DID IT MYSELF) YAY ME!!!!

INSTALL AGAIN

hopefully its not too late to sign up but im installing my weave today and when complete i will post a pic


----------



## lilsparkle825 (Jun 17, 2010)

I finally got my install! It was crazy finding a weaveologist that would actually listen to my particularities, but I got one. She wasn't too professional (I mean, we were at her house and her kids were climbing all over me), but it turned out well. I was concerned if one pack would be enough, but it turned out great -- no splitting required. More pics are in my fotki.

Specs
Bohyme Brazilian (BoBraz), 14", #4
1 pack, sealed with Dritz
zigzag braiding pattern, perimeter all around.

Maintenance
cowash as needed with whatever
add Cantu leave-in and Noodle Head to control poof factor





hair unwashed and sealed





braiding pattern (outside braid is perimeter)





untamed





color....i am leaning towards putting the same reddish demi-perm i have in my hair in it.










i may end up cutting it.


----------



## ZkittyKurls (Jun 17, 2010)

hey ladies, i wont be joining this challenge but i wanted to know if its ok that i lurk. i am currently installed in a weave and i like to chime in every once in a while for encouragement and tips...good luck ladies!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MzV1991 (Jun 17, 2010)

I was planning on keeping my weave in for 5 weeks but compared to you ladies its like imma punk! 

Do you think 5 weeks is enough to get a good amount of growth or should i try to push it to 6 to 8 weeks???

Plus this is the first time im getting weave and going to pay attentiont o my hair underneath but the wholeprocess seems like its going to take sooo long....and how do you dry your hair after?


----------



## loulou82 (Jun 17, 2010)

lilsparkle825 said:


> I finally got my install! It was crazy finding a weaveologist that would actually listen to my particularities, but I got one. She wasn't too professional (I mean, we were at her house and her kids were climbing all over me), but it turned out well. I was concerned if one pack would be enough, but it turned out great -- no splitting required. More pics are in my fotki.
> 
> Specs
> Bohyme Brazilian (BoBraz), 14", #4
> ...



The hair looks soo soft! The blending is perfect too. 



MzV1991 said:


> I was planning on keeping my weave in for 5 weeks but compared to you ladies its like imma punk!
> 
> Do you think 5 weeks is enough to get a good amount of growth or should i try to push it to 6 to 8 weeks???
> 
> Plus this is the first time im getting weave and going to pay attentiont o my hair underneath but the wholeprocess seems like its going to take sooo long....and how do you dry your hair after?



You should stick with 5 weeks and then assess your hair. If your hair is taken care of and the install doesn't look bad you can then add one more week at a time. I keep my install in because my hair grows at a snail's pace and I wouldn't see noticeable growth at 5 weeks.


----------



## loulou82 (Jun 17, 2010)

I missed your question. My braids are about the same size at lil sparkles. That's a good size and when your sister uses the thread tell her not to pull it too taunt. No need to suffocate the cornrows. lol. You want your install to be secure and sturdy but not tight.



ladybeesrch said:


> Hey you guys!!
> It seems it's too late for me to join this challenge,and I'm not a weaver so I would want to see how this install works out for me befor I commit anyway,but can someone help me anyway?
> 
> This is going to be my 2nd weave ever. The first one my sis did last year,and i couldn't take it and started bc'ing my edges. I took it down after two weeks,and fully bc'ed. I didn't like it.
> ...


----------



## camilla (Jun 18, 2010)

i am in for the most part i will be in half wigs until my hair arrives HOPEFULLY SOON!!!!!!!
I HAVE A CONSULTATION ON THE 23RD


----------



## LovelyRo (Jun 18, 2010)

I finally received my Kinky Straight from a chinese vendor (ordered back in March.... long story).

Anyhow, I washed the hair, split the wefts and installed it last night.  I was up to 3AM doing my hair. 

I'll still need to work on my reggie!


----------



## lilsparkle825 (Jun 18, 2010)

All4Tris said:


> I finally received my Kinky Straight from a chinese vendor (ordered back in March.... long story).
> 
> Anyhow, I washed the hair, split the wefts and installed it last night.  I was up to 3AM doing my hair.
> 
> I'll still need to work on my reggie!


ooh, will you be posting pics? my next install will be malaysian kinky straight.


----------



## Kneechay (Jun 20, 2010)

hey ladies, I kept forgetting to post pics of my sew in I got the first week of June. I was headed to dinner yesterday so I took some while I was deciding on what to do with my hair. I got 12 inches of my usual Goddess Remi. I got her to trim it and slightly add long layers to make it look natural. As my hair grows longer, it's harder to get deep layers unless I cut hair from my crown which I am not willing to do. I've since washed my weave twice.

I have the small horseshoe shape in the front left out so I can alternate parts.

My install straight. This is how I usually wear it daily, either side part or middle part







the back





the sides & blending





I added a few curls to it. This is how I decided to wear it out.









as usual, I am going to wash once a week, every Thursday. I scrub my tracks and scalp and moisturize with my shea butter mix.

I blow dry and flat iron if I'm going to wear a straight style and if not, I'll do a twist out and crimp the weave for a wavy look. I'll post pics of that.

I'll also get it cut into a bob in two months.


----------



## Black NaijaAussie Barbie (Jun 20, 2010)

Dang Nichi your hair looks really good  I'm taking notes cause i'm currently considering getting a weave later in the year


----------



## Black NaijaAussie Barbie (Jun 20, 2010)

Oh, and i love your lipgloss/ stick....mind sharing what brand and colour it is? TIA


----------



## Kneechay (Jun 20, 2010)

Black NaijaAussie Barbie said:


> Oh, and i love your lipgloss/ stick....mind sharing what brand and colour it is? TIA



thanks, its Black Radiance brand, called Raggae Red and a little Victora Secret lip gloss over it.


----------



## Katt73 (Jun 20, 2010)

Nichi -- your install looks great! Quick question, are your sides out also or just the horseshoe?



Nichi said:


> hey ladies, I kept forgetting to post pics of my sew in I got the first week of June. I was headed to dinner yesterday so I took some while I was deciding on what to do with my hair. I got 12 inches of my usual Goddess Remi. I got her to trim it and slightly add long layers to make it look natural. As my hair grows longer, it's harder to get deep layers unless I cut hair from my crown which I am not willing to do. I've since washed my weave twice.
> 
> I have the small horseshoe shape in the front left out so I can alternate parts.
> 
> My install straight. This is how I usually wear it daily, either side part or middle part


----------



## Kneechay (Jun 20, 2010)

i have a tiny bit of my sides out; i wear ponytails too


----------



## msbettyboop (Jun 20, 2010)

Hey Nichi, how on earth do you get your natural hair to match the weave. I used the exact same weave type (Goddess remi) but it's a nightmare blending. I wash and flat iron every sat. It kinda looks like a good blend until Mon. By Tues, the leave out hair has a life of it's own. You can see what I mean in the pictures below. Sorry if they're too big


----------



## Vintageglam (Jun 20, 2010)

^^^ Lafani I can see what you mean now.

I think you need to start with freshly washed/dc'D hair and then blow dry first with a comb attachment and then use the comb chase method to straighten the hair.

I think Nichi has the link to a good youtube video somewhere.

Also I think the flat Iron you use matters.  I have tried FHI, Phillips Remington, etc etc and my favorite was a cheaper decent brand called hair tools.  You need to find one that works for you.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JY65vtO8IJY&feature=related


----------



## msbettyboop (Jun 20, 2010)

PositivelyRadiant said:


> ^^^ Lafani I can see what you mean now.
> 
> I think you need to start with freshly washed/dc'D hair and then blow dry first with a comb attachment and then use the comb chase method to straighten the hair.
> 
> ...



Hey Stella,

I do start with freshly washed/DC hair and I blow dry with a comb attachment (braun), I use babyliss ipro 230 to flat iron. I forgot to mention I also go to the gym 3 times a week so all the sweat also makes it revert very quickly. I probably should have started off with kinky curly hair or something. Lesson learnt for next time I guess. I'm thinking of doing a braid out on the weave this weekend to see if it takes. 

By the way, the goddes remi is marvellous. No shedding at all.


----------



## Kneechay (Jun 20, 2010)

PositivelyRadiant said:


> ^^^ Lafani I can see what you mean now.
> 
> *I think you need to start with freshly washed/dc'D hair and then blow dry first with a comb attachment and then use the comb chase method to straighten the hair.
> *
> ...



took the words right out of my mouth!


----------



## jlh48047 (Jun 20, 2010)

Hello ladies, 

It has definitely been a minute since I have posted anything.  I would like to welcome all the new challege participants.  I missed posting!  I had to re-eval my regimen and all. I was having set back after set back. At least that is what I thought.  Any how, I will be adding the aphogee to my regimen.  I thing that may be what I am lacking is added strenght to my hair.  My diet is good and I take supplements, I exercise and I do lack on the H2O (but am working that out).  So hopefully I will see better results.  I did try straight hair for a min.  And that lead to breakage in areas I was beginning to see growth in my leave out hair.  So, now I am back to velvet european deep.  I will take pics and post this week.

Happy weaving and I miss the help and support.  Especially from LouLou!


----------



## SummerSolstice (Jun 20, 2010)

*Are you weaving it up for 6 or 12 months:*
6 for now.


*Regimen:*
probably shampooing once a week, moisture when necessary



Products you are using for your own hair and for your weave:
For washing -Aloe Vera Shampoo from cornrows and co... diluted for braided hair and weave hair

*Conditioner*: Redken smooth down butter treat

*For moisturizer leave in*- Shea butter and avocado butter

*Leave Out*:Same as above

*Weave hair*- Mixed Chicks leave in

*End of challenge goal*:layered bsl

Post a starting length picture:in attachment. first is before trim, 2nd is after trim and highlights. then is my install.


----------



## SummerSolstice (Jun 20, 2010)

u might want to try a coarser texture like yaki natural. the straight remi's are really nice but when you're natural you really have to be an expert at safely pressing your hair and maintaining it for long periods of time so that it will blend nicely w/o causing heat damage
some of the wet and wavy textures straighten and blend really nice with natural hair. they look like pressed natural hair and not so silky so they blend better



Naijachocolat said:


> Hey Nichi, how on earth do you get your natural hair to match the weave. I used the exact same weave type (Goddess remi) but it's a nightmare blending. I wash and flat iron every sat. It kinda looks like a good blend until Mon. By Tues, the leave out hair has a life of it's own. You can see what I mean in the pictures below. Sorry if they're too big


----------



## Kneechay (Jun 21, 2010)

Foodie said:


> u might want to try a coarser texture like yaki natural. the straight remi's are really nice but when you're natural you really have to be an expert at safely pressing your hair and maintaining it for long periods of time so that it will blend nicely w/o causing heat damage
> some of the wet and wavy textures straighten and blend really nice with natural hair. they look like pressed natural hair and not so silky so they blend better



you know, this may be a good idea. I have fine hair and i feel that I can flat iron pretty well to blend with the weave. With hair, make sure you get weave that blends well with your hair straight. Go to the BSS with some hair straight and see what works. I think it's important. I think for my next sew-in may not be straight, just because I want something different. I'm doing this next






i found it it's Bohyme Brazilian French Wave I think my cousin said, so I'll be looking out for it. I heard it can be straightened too, it's just a little more work. Something like this may be what you may like, Naija. Also, you can just leave a little hair out like Tinnell has here and blend by two strand twisting


----------



## SummerSolstice (Jun 21, 2010)

nichi im just imagining those layers shakin and swingin that match is toooo perfect 
i mean the color... the texture... yeah. thats nice. thats real nice.


----------



## Aveena (Jun 21, 2010)

Naijachocolat said:


> Hey Nichi, how on earth do you get your natural hair to match the weave. I used the exact same weave type (Goddess remi) but it's a nightmare blending. I wash and flat iron every sat. It kinda looks like a good blend until Mon. By Tues, the leave out hair has a life of it's own. You can see what I mean in the pictures below. Sorry if they're too big


 
This is exactly what is happening to me right now.  I am in a wet and wavy but my hair is not blending so well.  As a result, I had to go back to the stylist and have her braid more of my hair in so that I don't have to blend so much hair.  It's better but you can still see the different textures. 

The only hair that I"ve used that blended well with my texture is the kinky straight from hairesthetics.com.   Otherwise I think if I want a 'silkier' texture I'll do a closure next time.


----------



## Foxglove (Jun 21, 2010)

I'm itching to take this thing out and it hasn't even been 3 weeks


----------



## SummerSolstice (Jun 21, 2010)

Foxglove said:


> I'm itching to take this thing out and it hasn't even been 3 weeks



what are u putting on it?
mine itches like crazy too erplexed


----------



## Foxglove (Jun 21, 2010)

Foodie said:


> what are u putting on it?
> mine itches like crazy too erplexed



It doesn't itch all the time. I'm just used to cowashing every couple of days when my hair is out so my scalp is just getting used to going longer without washing. Also bc of the cornrows I can't get to all the areas of my scalp and I'm sure that contributes to it too


----------



## mimi0410 (Jun 21, 2010)

ManeVixen said:


> Can I be added to the second half of this challenge? Im already weaved up


 
*^^^ManeVixen----I love it! What kind of hair was used here?*



mEmYSELFaNDj said:


> Hey ladies this is my newest self install done on May 14th, I'm hoping I can keep it in until the end of Aug, we'll see. I'm excited cause I'm only about 1.5-2 inches from MBL so hopefully when I take down in Aug I can claim it. **crosses fingers**
> 
> sorry the pics are sideways i didn't know they would come out like that. don't know how to fix it, sry.


 
*^^^Really nice mEmYSELFaND...can you share the hair brand used here?*



MRJ1972 said:


> Very natural looking!!!
> 
> What kind of hair did u use for this install?
> 
> ...


 
*^^Im sorry I dont know the brand....the hair was supplied by the stylist...Jehan. She also sells hair. I do know its Human Yaki Remi. Its really good hair, Im taking it down next week but I can defintely get if not one possibly 2 more installs with it. And Ive washed it weekly.*
_****update the brand used in the photos is Halley's Curls Salon Relaxed.****_


----------



## Foxglove (Jun 21, 2010)

I'm a first timer so I apologize in advance for the stupid question- what do you guys do for the itching?


----------



## JerriBlank (Jun 21, 2010)

I'm getting this hair sewn in this week. I don't know what they did to it in this pic,but when I wet it,it kinks up tp type 4 hair,imo. I uhave used one pack for the occasional phony ponies beofre and it matches perfectly to my texture.

I'm so nervous * bites nails*


----------



## JerriBlank (Jun 21, 2010)

How often do you guys dc the week before installing a sew in/

I plan on doing moisture dc's every day this week until i get this hair hooked up on thursday. Is that too much? Should I throw a protein dc in there?


----------



## JerriBlank (Jun 21, 2010)

loulou82 said:


> I missed your question. My braids are about the same size at lil sparkles. That's a good size and when your sister uses the thread tell her not to pull it too taunt. No need to suffocate the cornrows. lol. You want your install to be secure and sturdy but not tight.


  Thank you


----------



## beana (Jun 21, 2010)

ladybeesrch said:


> I'm getting this hair sewn in this week. I don't know what they did to it in this pic,but when I wet it,it kinks up tp type 4 hair,imo. I uhave used one pack for the occasional phony ponies beofre and it matches perfectly to my texture.
> 
> I'm so nervous * bites nails*




Hi ladybeesrch!

What brand & type of hair is this? It looks great and id love to use this for the install i plan on doing in the next few weeks. It would be the perfect match for my hair!

Thanks!


----------



## JerriBlank (Jun 22, 2010)

beana said:


> Hi ladybeesrch!
> 
> What brand & type of hair is this? It looks great and id love to use this for the install i plan on doing in the next few weeks. It would be the perfect match for my hair!
> 
> Thanks!


 
  Hey hun! This is Zury Indian Remy Brazilian Wet & Wavy
I think I'm getting 14 ins. Good hair for store bought stuff.


----------



## dezyre101 (Jun 23, 2010)

Hello all!

I am new to the site and I would like to join this challenge.  I am getting my install in the morning.  Here's some background info:

I have neck length hair, texlaxed.  I went without a relaxer for over a year and just recently texlaxed this past February (my hair was APL, but I had to chop off ALOT, I cried).  I tried to wear protective styles (braids, sew-ins) but my hair was so jacked up from not taking care of my hair while it was being "protected".  As a personal preference, I decided to stick with relaxing. 

I texlaxed the front portion of my hair, which will be left out.  

I really don't have a regimen, but I wash and dc my hair once a week.  I use ORS products.  

I will take pictures of my install.


----------



## theAlist (Jun 23, 2010)

I know i'm mad late to this challenge but this is exactly what I want same style and everyhing.  I.NEED.THIS.IN.MY.LIFE  does anyone know what hair or who or what company i can get this from.  Pretty please






 i.can't...uh its just too fab


----------



## SummerSolstice (Jun 23, 2010)

yeah i need that too that is so cute



sweetfacekw said:


> I know i'm mad late to this challenge but this is exactly what I want same style and everyhing. I.NEED.THIS.IN.MY.LIFE does anyone know what hair or who or what company i can get this from. Pretty please
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PPGbubbles (Jun 23, 2010)

Naijachocolat said:


> Hey Nichi, how on earth do you get your natural hair to match the weave. I used the exact same weave type (Goddess remi) but it's a nightmare blending. I wash and flat iron every sat. It kinda looks like a good blend until Mon. By Tues, the leave out hair has a life of it's own. You can see what I mean in the pictures below. Sorry if they're too big


 
Hey Lady dont give up! I posted a thread a while back about figuring out how to blend this hair. For me the key was blow drying with a comb attachement, using the comb chase method and using a serum. I used chi silk infusion.

and I work out 3x a week myself I posted how I tie up my hair at night and 4 workouts so that I could keep the hair straight

take a look:

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=428708&page=2


----------



## SummerSolstice (Jun 25, 2010)

my itchies have slowed down. i washed twice this week


----------



## lilsparkle825 (Jun 26, 2010)

almost two weeks into my curly install and it's going smoothly. most days i ponytail it or wear a messy updo. i get lots of compliments on it, and my boyfriend loves it, which is definitely a plus.  i'll update with pics next week.


----------



## neanie (Jun 28, 2010)

have any of you ladies found it is hard to access certain parts of your scalp in a weave due to the way that your hair is braided up
for example in my case i can oil my scalp around the front and sides but where the stylist has sewn my braids down at the back i cannot oil there


----------



## SummerSolstice (Jun 28, 2010)

im  bout to take mine down I'm pretty upset... this mess is tangly, shed city. I am gonna get some HCCC this paycheck coming up. I am pretty upset though I spent $125 on that saga remi. NEVER AGAIN.


----------



## loulou82 (Jun 28, 2010)

Foodie said:


> im  bout to take mine down I'm pretty upset... this mess is tangly, shed city. I am gonna get some HCCC this paycheck coming up. I am pretty upset though I spent $125 on that saga remi. NEVER AGAIN.




Aww! Sorry about your bad experience with Saga Remi.  I thought about going straight but I've had success with curly hair so I didn't want to rock the boat.


----------



## sithembile (Jun 28, 2010)

neanie said:


> have any of you ladies found it is hard to access certain parts of your scalp in a weave due to the way that your hair is braided up
> for example in my case i can oil my scalp around the front and sides but where the stylist has sewn my braids down at the back i cannot oil there




Yep, thats why I'm taking my install down this week. I've had it in for 4 weeks and I can't take not being able to access my scalp.


----------



## ZkittyKurls (Jun 28, 2010)

Hey ladies hows it going??? just stoppin in to show some support..not in the challenge but im tranistioning with a weave so i ove this thread!! hey loulou82 hows the hair holdin up? did you make it to 4 months?


----------



## SummerSolstice (Jun 28, 2010)

loulou82 said:


> Aww! Sorry about your bad experience with Saga Remi.  I thought about going straight but I've had success with curly hair so I didn't want to rock the boat.



i did the saga remi french... it came out in these beautiful curls but suddenly started snagging. i'm really upset b/c I was really believing in it, but I'm going all out this time. Arjuni is starting their appointments soon and I will be getting low luster c or d textures with color matching. I'm not playin games this time 
if i can't do that then i might go with HCCC like i said, except after some reading on here I see that it balds? sigh. im really gonna think harder.


----------



## Sade' (Jun 28, 2010)

loulou82 said:


> Aww! Sorry about your bad experience with Saga Remi.  I thought about going straight but I've had success with curly hair so I didn't want to rock the boat.



Lou Lou are you still wearing AAMH Kinky Curly? If so, have you straightened it?


----------



## Majestye (Jun 29, 2010)

sithembile said:


> Yep, thats why I'm taking my install down this week. I've had it in for 4 weeks and I can't take not being able to access my scalp.


 
Actually, I used to have this problem.  I use an applicator bottle with a long tip.  Since I use natural oils (jojoba, olive, almond, & coconut) mix it flows freely in between the braids that are connected. And I can sometimes use the tip to massage it gently.


----------



## polished07 (Jun 30, 2010)

Im definitely taking down my install this weekend its only been in for 4 wks but Im over it plus my hair grew all the way out, this curly hair has really got me thinking about transitioning :-/


----------



## loulou82 (Jul 2, 2010)

Sade' said:


> Lou Lou are you still wearing AAMH Kinky Curly? If so, have you straightened it?



I'm still wearing AAMH KC. I haven't straightened it yet. It's too humid right now. Since I'm going to wear the hair until the end of the challenge I probably won't straighten it until my last install with it. I don't want to possibly alter the curl pattern.



ZkittyKurls said:


> Hey ladies hows it going??? just stoppin in to show some support..not in the challenge but im tranistioning with a weave so i ove this thread!! hey loulou82 hows the hair holdin up? did you make it to 4 months?



I made it to 4 months. I'm actually at 17 weeks today and have my appointment next week. I can't wait to see my hair again.


----------



## LovelyRo (Jul 2, 2010)

lilsparkle825 said:


> ooh, will you be posting pics? my next install will be malaysian kinky straight.


 
I'll try to take some pics this weekend to post !

ETA: My Kinky Straight looks just like your Bo Braz before you installed it.


----------



## MzV1991 (Jul 2, 2010)

well im checking in and im about 2 weeks and some change since i put in my install and ladies im ready to give up.... my actual hair is already growing idk if its the scurl or the multivitamins and biotin im taking plus ive been excercising wayyy more but idk if im going to make my 5 week goal.


----------



## ZkittyKurls (Jul 4, 2010)

loulou82 said:


> I'm still wearing AAMH KC. I haven't straightened it yet. It's too humid right now. Since I'm going to wear the hair until the end of the challenge I probably won't straighten it until my last install with it. I don't want to possibly alter the curl pattern.
> 
> 
> 
> I made it to 4 months. I'm actually at 17 weeks today and have my appointment next week. I can't wait to see my hair again.


 

thats great! tues will be 3 months exactly since my install! i think the stylist sewed(dunno if thats a word) the thread a little too tight...i cant even get in between the track and my hair..i dunno if that is gonna cause damage..ive been keeping it moisturized as much as possible. we shall see on tuesday. :/  do you think itll be ok as long as my hair is moisturized...the thread is too so i guess it would cause less friction????


----------



## Bella02 (Jul 4, 2010)

Hi Ladies
I forgot to post my May/June updates so wanted to add a few pics of that install ( AAMH Kinky Curly ( 18" and 20" inches) layered and trimmed). My hair is still coming along well. At my current growth rate, I hope to reach BSL by October. My siggy shows my progress since March.


----------



## Sade' (Jul 4, 2010)

Bella02 said:


> Hi Ladies
> I forgot to post my May/June updates so wanted to add a few pics of that install ( AAMH Kinky Curly ( 18" and 20" inches) layered and trimmed). My hair is still coming along well. At my current growth rate, I hope to reach BSL by October. My siggy shows my progress since March.



This is very pretty! How many packs did you need for a full install? And how much did she cut? I have 1 pack of 16" I hope that is enough.


----------



## phynestone (Jul 4, 2010)

Wow! Your hair looks great! I want answers on the hair as well. That's going to become my summer hair! Do they have blends?


----------



## mEmYSELFaNDj (Jul 4, 2010)

loulou82 said:


> I'm still wearing AAMH KC. I haven't straightened it yet. It's too humid right now. Since I'm going to wear the hair until the end of the challenge I probably won't straighten it until my last install with it. I don't want to possibly alter the curl pattern.
> 
> 
> 
> I made it to 4 months. I'm actually at 17 weeks today and have my appointment next week. I can't wait to see my hair again.



loulou you made it to 4 months, wow thats great. Thats what im trying to do. im at 7 almost 8wks right now. im already kinda dying to take it out, but im going to stay strong because 1) im so close to being MBL, i know that once i take it out after 4mos i will definitely be mbl and 2)because i told myself if i reach my goal of 4mos then u will reward myself by purchasing a hair steamer. So you see i gotta make it now cause i heard steaming your hair makes a world of difference. i gotta have one.


----------



## Bella02 (Jul 4, 2010)

Thanks! I used close to 8 ounces but thinned it out significantly with shears.  I would say at least 2-3 ounces. Got this tip from someone who posted pics of her Halleys Curls Natural install on BHM.  She installed close to 8ounces to get a certain look-- then thinned to tame it a bit) 

 I also probably cut about 2.5 inches off so that it would rest just above APL at the longest layers.  Note I was experimenting so could have possible acheived the same look with less hair-- especially if I would have split  and sealed the wefts.



Sade' said:


> This is very pretty! How many packs did you need for a full install? And how much did she cut? I have 1 pack of 16" I hope that is enough.


----------



## 13StepsAhead (Jul 5, 2010)

Hello ladies! I'm just popping in to ask a question. I am thinking of incorporating Ayurvedic practices into my regimen, but I recntly got a full head install. I was wondering if any of you ladies have experinece with using ayurvedic powders as tea rinses while having your hair installed in a full head sew-in?

Thanks in advance!

HHG!


----------



## MsRR (Jul 6, 2010)

Hope its ok that I am posting this here....Does anyone in Houston still goes to Shakora or Keisha Webb or Tinnell for weaves....I'm debating on these 3 and just wanted more information on them...any info is greatly appreciated...You can pm or post here..Thx.


----------



## blksndrlla (Jul 6, 2010)

MsRR said:


> Hope its ok that I am posting this here....Does anyone in Houston still goes to Shakora or Keisha Webb or Tinnell for weaves....I'm debating on these 3 and just wanted more information on them...any info is greatly appreciated...You can pm or post here..Thx.



Nichi uses Tinnell...if I am not mistaken.


arm445 said:


> Hello ladies! I'm just popping in to ask a question. I am thinking of incorporating Ayurvedic practices into my regimen, but I recntly got a full head install. I was wondering if any of you ladies have experinece with using ayurvedic powders as tea rinses while having your hair installed in a full head sew-in?
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> HHG!



My only concern would be making sure EVERYTHING is out. Depending on what you are using...I have heard getting all of the powder out on loose hair can sometimes be a hassle and cause adverse effects.


----------



## MsRR (Jul 6, 2010)

Yes, I found out about Tinnell through Nichi...just trying to get more info from other ladies who may have gotten their hair done....Thanks for replying.


----------



## 13StepsAhead (Jul 6, 2010)

Thank you for your reply I will definitely keep that in mind. However, I wonder if this will still apply if I place the powders in a tea bag and boil for a few hours and use it in a similar way as a black tea rinse. Any other thoughts ladies? TIA!




blksndrlla said:


> My only concern would be making sure EVERYTHING is out. Depending on what you are using...I have heard getting all of the powder out on loose hair can sometimes be a hassle and cause adverse effects.


----------



## lilsparkle825 (Jul 6, 2010)

Dang, I think I underestimated the fact that I haven't had a sew-in since 2007 when I decided how long I was gonna keep this thing in. I know that when I get braids I like to take them out after a month (which is fine since I braid my own hair), and here I was thinking 8-12 weeks in a weave would be a breeze. I'm on week 3 and I want this thing OUT!! I told myself to keep it in one more week before I take a break, but between all the Dominican salons I found down here in Durham and my boyfriend talking about how much he lurves my natural hair, not to mention the fact that I've been on curlynikki.com real heavy this week and I got a list of styles I need to try.....it's tough, ladies!

On the plus side, it still looks pretty great....tangling a bit because I am not used to detangling all this hair, but easy to tame with some conditioner and AV gel.


----------



## beauti (Jul 6, 2010)

polished07 said:


> Fox! I want that Bobraz now!!!! Its gorgeous girl  Here are some pics of my recent HCMRH its been in for a week, I love this hair, I swam in the ocean with it and it bounced right back better than ever Im thinking this will be my summer staple until further notice lol!
> 
> http://imagefra.me/
> 
> ...


 *STUNNING! you are rockin that hair and your body is fierce! i'm going to florida soon and this is how i want my hurr  *


----------



## loulou82 (Jul 7, 2010)

After 17 weeks and 4 days I took out my install! I'm really enjoying my hair right now. It's grown nicely and I'm past APL but not BSB yet. My hair has neva eva been this long before. I'll do a real length check in December once the challenge concludes. This install was such a success that I'm thinking of going *6* months next time.  My next install is Thursday night.

Here's my puff immediately after removing the cornrows. 





ETA: Pics of my take down are in my fotki: http://public.fotki.com/loulou82/ (must log in to view)


----------



## Sade' (Jul 7, 2010)

loulou82 said:


> After 17 weeks and 4 days I took out my install! I'm really enjoying my hair right now. It's grown nicely and I'm past APL but not BSB yet. My hair has neva eva been this long before. I'll do a real length check in December once the challenge concludes. This install was such a success that I'm thinking of going *6* months next time.  My next install is Thursday night.
> 
> Here's my puff immediately after removing the cornrows.
> 
> ...



Which album is it in?


----------



## Sade' (Jul 7, 2010)

That's ok... I see it LouLou


----------



## B3e (Jul 9, 2010)

Few questions:
—how many times can you use bobraz?

—if i want to push this weave to the max, should i reconsider if I am a fine haired natural?

—i'm so scared to get the weave and then not like it. I keep thinking...just get a lace front. but i want a style that will last longer than a month.

—also...anyone know a place in Memphis that does a great job for under $200? 

I've read up on weaves/weave care several times to brace myself but i really am still nervous and scared Ill throw all my money away.  a little guidance would be appreciated. you can PM me if it's easier. thanks.


----------



## B3e (Jul 9, 2010)

I jus wanna know whether I should continue braiding or get a full weave  I kno the challenge is closed...jus questions....pretty please


----------



## pureebony (Jul 9, 2010)

im getting so frustrated, right now i have a wig with bangs, but i want to get hair that matches mine and im in the uk.

i have hair that is very fluffy and poofy looking so when straightened it does not look silky just fluffy and light.

is there any advice on what type of hair to get please?

thanks


----------



## ZkittyKurls (Jul 9, 2010)

^^well you could try kinky straight or rho afro kinky curly


----------



## Sade' (Jul 13, 2010)

mEmYSELFaNDj said:


> Hey ladies this is my newest self install done on May 14th, I'm hoping I can keep it in until the end of Aug, we'll see. I'm excited cause I'm only about 1.5-2 inches from MBL so hopefully when I take down in Aug I can claim it. **crosses fingers**
> 
> sorry the pics are sideways i didn't know they would come out like that. don't know how to fix it, sry.



Ok you know I STAY stalking your hair but this is SOOOOO cute! Is this the Femi hair? Deep wave? Do tell


----------



## mEmYSELFaNDj (Jul 13, 2010)

Sade' said:


> Ok you know I STAY stalking your hair but this is SOOOOO cute! Is this the Femi hair? Deep wave? Do tell


 Yeah girl, thats the Femi hair. A whole year of wearing it and it still looks this good. Thats why I love this hair. I think after this install I have in now I will do one more install with this hair between Sept-Dec and then imma retire it. Only because by then my hair should be long enough to not have to weave it up any longer. Plus that would be nearly two years of service, this femi hair be putting in work. lol


----------



## Sade' (Jul 13, 2010)

mEmYSELFaNDj said:


> Yeah girl, thats the Femi hair. A whole year of wearing it and it still looks this good. Thats why I love this hair. I think after this install I have in now I will do one more install with this hair between Sept-Dec and then imma retire it. Only because by then my hair should be long enough to not have to weave it up any longer. Plus that would be nearly two years of service, this femi hair be putting in work. lol



Wow! That is really good!


----------



## missnurselady (Jul 13, 2010)

Im still in this challenge, Im on week 4 of my current install, not sure how much longer I can stand this. Im trying to decide what type of hair to purchase next. I want something that can go from curly to straight with ease. Im thinking either Arunji(sp) or some wagmans virgin curly or straight.


----------



## Sade' (Jul 14, 2010)

missnurselady said:


> Im still in this challenge, Im on week 4 of my current install, not sure how much longer I can stand this. Im trying to decide what type of hair to purchase next. I want something that can go from curly to straight with ease. Im thinking either Arunji(sp) or some wagmans virgin curly or straight.



What kind of hair do you have now and what's wrong with it?


----------



## pureebony (Jul 14, 2010)

ZkittyKurls said:


> ^^well you could try kinky straight or rho afro kinky curly



hhhhm whats rho afro kinky curly? im in the uk, the rane of things wehave here is lacking big time!


----------



## Sade' (Jul 14, 2010)

pureebony said:


> hhhhm whats rho afro kinky curly? im in the uk, the rane of things wehave here is lacking big time!



Try http://www.allaboutmyhair.com/Store/gallery.php They have wigs and wefts.


----------



## pureebony (Jul 14, 2010)

^^^^thanks! are there anymore places that do really decent natural straight (not yaki, but pressed afro hair look weaves)

thanks.


----------



## sithembile (Jul 14, 2010)

pureebony said:


> ^^^^thanks! are there anymore places that do really decent natural straight (not yaki, but pressed afro hair look weaves)
> 
> thanks.



You could try www.hairandbeautycentre.co.uk 
That's where I bought my kinky straight afro weave, I really liked it and shipping is fast.
HTH


----------



## polished07 (Jul 14, 2010)

beauti said:


> *STUNNING! you are rockin that hair and your body is fierce! i'm going to florida soon and this is how i want my hurr *


 

Hey Lady, thanks for the compliments, this is great summer hair!!! When you get it installed let me know, I know its gonna be fierce


----------



## RubyWoo (Jul 14, 2010)

Are you guys adding hair to your cornrows/braids to reinforce the base?


----------



## mEmYSELFaNDj (Jul 14, 2010)

^^I dont add hair to my base.


----------



## bride91501 (Jul 14, 2010)

I just wanted to share a bit with the vets and ask your opinion....I posted this pic in the NG thread last night:

[IMG]http://i364.photobucket.com/albums/oo89/enhawkinsHTD/LHHJ/EHNewGrowth6wkspostBC.jpg[/IMG]

Is this a good amount of NG for 6 weeks?  I've never noticed this before (although I've worn weaves 4ever lol), because I was never concerned with growth before I BC'd. I BC'd on 5/31/10.  It does look really moisturized, though!  I am happy about that...

So, what do you think? And sorry about the super-sized pic


----------



## loulou82 (Jul 14, 2010)

*Bride91501*: That's would be a lot of NG for me. I usually don't see any sign of NG for the first 4-5 weeks. My hair seems to take off at the 8-9 week mark.


----------



## loulou82 (Jul 14, 2010)

MsRR said:


> Hope its ok that I am posting this here....Does anyone in Houston still goes to Shakora or Keisha Webb or Tinnell for weaves....I'm debating on these 3 and just wanted more information on them...any info is greatly appreciated...You can pm or post here..Thx.



Nichi goes to Tinnell. She did a post showing a lot of Tinnell's work (which was amazing). You should shoot Nichi a PM.

ETA: Question asked and answered Opps!


----------



## loulou82 (Jul 14, 2010)

wanji said:


> I jus wanna know whether I should continue braiding or get a full weave  I kno the challenge is closed...jus questions....pretty please



How is braiding working for you? How long do you keep them in? How is your own hair holding up? Have you had a weave before? Will you install yourself or do you know someone who can do so (and not damage your own hair in the process)?


----------



## africanqueen456 (Jul 14, 2010)

Polished07 What kind of hair is that?


----------



## polished07 (Jul 14, 2010)

Hey Africanqueen this hair is Halleys Curls Miami Ripple and to Nixx I dont add any hair to my base either


----------



## africanqueen456 (Jul 14, 2010)

It's cute girl?You plan on reusing?


----------



## lilsparkle825 (Jul 14, 2010)

Nixx said:


> Are you guys adding hair to your cornrows/braids to reinforce the base?


I reinforce my braids since I have fine strands.


----------



## Adaoba2012 (Jul 14, 2010)

I'm still in this challenge yall! I suffered some breakage at my crown during my last install because I got a bit too excited with my FHI platform. I'm on a personal no direct heat challenge until further notice [I hate time limits lol] So I'm in a kinky/curly install right now. I'm loving it so far but at the end of this month I'm starting my rotation at a hospital and I don't know if this hair will be appropriate...what do you all think??

I'm on the left in both pics


----------



## pureebony (Jul 15, 2010)

^^^ im assuming its you on the far left? i think its cool, but if you want to tie it back or use an alligator grip clip that takes alot of hair, those things always make nice looking pull back do's.

or a doughunt!

hth.


----------



## pureebony (Jul 15, 2010)

sithembile said:


> You could try www.hairandbeautycentre.co.uk
> That's where I bought my kinky straight afro weave, I really liked it and shipping is fast.
> HTH



i did use them but i found that the hairraisers hair that i have is exactly the same so returned it, they are very quick and effecient though!

i however do not have a clue how to blend my hair in the weave.

i am also looking for a decent kinky curly weave here in the uk, that is good quality.

thanks! xx


----------



## Sade' (Jul 15, 2010)

I am patiently awaiting some hair from www.femihaironline.com I feel like they are taking forever. I hope I am satisfied with this purchase.


----------



## missnurselady (Jul 15, 2010)

Sade' said:


> What kind of hair do you have now and what's wrong with it?


 I have the Sensationel Premium now, and it is starting to tangle and shed. Thats what I get for buying cheap hair but i needs something right then. Im thinking about cutting it into a bob so I can get at least another month out of this install.


----------



## Sade' (Jul 15, 2010)

missnurselady said:


> I have the Sensationel Premium now, and it is starting to tangle and shed. Thats what I get for buying cheap hair but i needs something right then. Im thinking about cutting it into a bob so I can get at least another month out of this install.



I feel you.


----------



## ZkittyKurls (Jul 15, 2010)

pureebony said:


> hhhhm whats rho afro kinky curly? im in the uk, the rane of things wehave here is lacking big time!


 
rho afro kinky curly is from www.realhairexclusive.com i also have pics of it in my album.


----------



## ZkittyKurls (Jul 15, 2010)

^^and its in the uk too i believe!


----------



## JerriBlank (Jul 15, 2010)

Curly weave wearers,how often are you guys having to detangle your weave,if at all.
This weave will be coming down if it turns out to be more work than my real hair


----------



## Natural Hair Princess (Jul 18, 2010)

Just checking in.  I've attached pics of my current install.  Extensions Plus relaxed 10 & 12".  I have a U shaped section of my hair left out (I'm 100% natural) and it matches great.  Easy to maintain as well. I've had it in for 5 weeks alreasy and I plan to keep it in for 12 weeks.  I wash it about every 2 weeks.  Not sure if I can make it that long!  The pic of me outside is my own hair, pressed.  Love reading all the updates -- very useful tips.  Happy hair growing everyone.


----------



## Adaoba2012 (Jul 18, 2010)

ladybeesrch said:


> Curly weave wearers,how often are you guys having to detangle your weave,if at all.
> This weave will be coming down if it turns out to be more work than my real hair



 I detangle mine once to twice a week. I put some vo5 moisture milks condish on it in the shower and just kinda finger comb/separate. I don't think I've tried to run a comb through it though. The finger combing seems to work enough so the curls will remain somewhat defined. HTH.


----------



## Boujoichic (Jul 18, 2010)

Ok so I am out of my install until Tuesday. The last time before I got my hair done I confessed to my stylist that I was going natural and she offered to trim a little more than usual of my relaxed ends. I  said okay but that I didnt want them all taken at one time. Well I uninstalled and I know my hair grew a lot because I could slide all my fingers under my install in the back but I cant really see any progress because basically my relaxed ends are gone stylist got a little scissor happy but I cant really complain this was my goal I just got here 5 mos sooner than anticipated ( I intended to transition for 18 mos). I lost so little hair to shedding that its crazy less than the size of a coin ( I wonder if its because Im pregnant). My hair itself I find fascinating I am definitely 4a\3c. What is strange is my 3c is in the kitchen its in the back of my head its just as silky as it pleases and hangs lower than the rest of my hair where my 4a curls tight and I get major shrinkage. Im still trying to get a pic before my next install but I dont have anyone to take it from the back.


----------



## Sade' (Jul 19, 2010)

Natural Hair Princess said:


> Just checking in.  I've attached pics of my current install.  Extensions Plus relaxed 10 & 12".  I have a U shaped section of my hair left out (I'm 100% natural) and it matches great.  Easy to maintain as well. I've had it in for 5 weeks alreasy and I plan to keep it in for 12 weeks.  I wash it about every 2 weeks.  Not sure if I can make it that long!  The pic of me outside is my own hair, pressed.  Love reading all the updates -- very useful tips.  Happy hair growing everyone.



Natural Hair Princess this is very pretty. Who installed it for you? Can you alternate your parts? Also did you have it cut and styled or just left the length the way it was?


----------



## MRJ1972 (Jul 19, 2010)

I am late checking in and I dont have photos -

BUT, I have my third install of 2010, using extensions plus relaxed texture

This hair mimicks my natural hair perfectly, it's just a lot of work...

I will keep this install until the end of September....

Hoping for health and retention with my natural hair by the end of the year


----------



## pureebony (Jul 19, 2010)

ZkittyKurls said:


> ^^and its in the uk too i believe!




wooohoooo gonna check it out!

thanks!


----------



## pureebony (Jul 19, 2010)

ZkittyKurls said:


> rho afro kinky curly is from www.realhairexclusive.com i also have pics of it in my album.



how do i get to your album?


----------



## Fab79 (Jul 19, 2010)

*www.realhairexclusive.com*

they're in Holland but ship worldwide


----------



## Sade' (Jul 19, 2010)

MRJ1972 said:


> I am late checking in and I dont have photos -
> 
> BUT, I have my third install of 2010, using extensions plus relaxed texture
> 
> ...



I just ordered some more EP hair. I LOVE LOVE LOVE it. Nothing else matches my hair at all. I have attempted the Indian Remi and its gorgeous. But it just does not blend well.
I tried femihaironline.com but the shipping was a mess and I never got the hair so I had to get a refund last week. I should have just stuck with Old Faithful EPRT. I am dying to get my hair done.
If all goes well I will be posting pics this weekend. 

Please post pics if you can. What length did u get?


----------



## MRJ1972 (Jul 19, 2010)

Sade' said:


> I just ordered some more EP hair. I LOVE LOVE LOVE it. Nothing else matches my hair at all. I have attempted the Indian Remi and its gorgeous. But it just does not blend well.
> I tried femihaironline.com but the shipping was a mess and I never got the hair so I had to get a refund last week. I should have just stuck with Old Faithful EPRT. I am dying to get my hair done.
> If all goes well I will be posting pics this weekend.
> 
> Please post pics if you can. What length did u get?


 

I know that everyone is tired of my same ole song ...But I dont know how to download pics from my camera onto the pc and then onto this website...My teenaged daughter acts like she cant be bothered  because she said it takes too long, but she can post her personal pics on FB....BUT ANYWAY LOL.... I will show her this post and hopefully she will take some pics for me and post them...

I got 14 inches...I love the hair also!!!! It's currently in a ponytail...I live down south and this humidity is no joke for my hair and the extensions plus.


----------



## Sade' (Jul 19, 2010)

MRJ1972 said:


> I know that everyone is tired of my same ole song ...But I dont know how to download pics from my camera onto the pc and then onto this website...My teenaged daughter acts like she cant be bothered  because she said it takes too long, but she can post her personal pics on FB....BUT ANYWAY LOL.... I will show her this post and hopefully she will take some pics for me and post them...
> 
> I got 14 inches...I love the hair also!!!! It's currently in a ponytail...I live down south and this humidity is no joke for my hair and the extensions plus.



Lol its cool I understand. I actually know how to download pics but I am just TOO lazy to do it. 
Anyway did you cut the hair at all or left it at 14 inches? If not, how does it lay without being cut?


----------



## Barbie83 (Jul 19, 2010)

checkin in. HCMRH still looking good. Im itchy.


----------



## Natural Hair Princess (Jul 19, 2010)

> Natural Hair Princess this is very pretty. Who installed it for you? Can you alternate your parts? Also did you have it cut and styled or just left the length the way it was?



Hi Sade'

thanks for the compliment.  I live in NY but actually had it installed in Miami.  the stylist actually braided my hair vertically as opposed to a circular pattern which is what I usually get, but it works fine.  I can alternate the part but I normally just keep it parted in the middle.  I left the length as is, no cut or style, with the 10 in. pieces on top, 12 in. on the bottom. Just flat-ironed it straight.  I love the ends uncut -- looks very natural.


----------



## pureebony (Jul 20, 2010)

does anyone here know if extension plus ship to europe? uk specific.

thanks xx


----------



## Sade' (Jul 20, 2010)

pureebony said:


> does anyone here know if extension plus ship to europe? uk specific.
> 
> thanks xx



From their website:

"On-Line orders can only be placed for Domestic  Orders (USA only). 
*For International Orders, please call **(818) 881-5611*.  
           We can not ship to a Post Office Box.  We do not ship to FPO/APO addressees.
            We do not provide Saturday delivery. We do charge Sales Tax  in California.
           Most orders are shipped within  approximately 2-3 business days. 
            However, some orders may take a few more days to ship due to  the complexity of the order."


http://www.extensions-plus.com/


----------



## MRJ1972 (Jul 20, 2010)

Sade' said:


> Lol its cool I understand. I actually know how to download pics but I am just TOO lazy to do it.
> Anyway did you cut the hair at all or left it at 14 inches? If not, how does it lay without being cut?


 

It was definitely trimmed a bit...I have been flat ironing and wrapping at night, so it lays pretty good...Havent worn the hair in it's natural state- it's really big!


----------



## MsRR (Jul 24, 2010)

Question, is there anyone else doing weave as a protective style and doing a BKT treatment ...just wanted to know when you take your install down after you detangle and shampoo are you dong a BKT treatment on your hair before doing another install or just leaving the hair that will be braided along. Thx. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## Boujoichic (Jul 24, 2010)

ok so I finally have my pics of my natural hair I came out of my last install on 07\16 so my start pic is a little late I went back in the install 07\20 looks like I still have a ways to go to APL because I was transitioning and doing mini chops this length shot is the Best I could do taking the pic myself and Im pretty pregnant and unwieldly. Also discovered that it looks like I am 4A toward the front and 3C toward the middle and back


----------



## panamoni (Jul 26, 2010)

Haven't checked in since I signed up for the second half.  I'm doing well. I took down the install and had a new install done in June, which I love.  It's very curly, but can be straightened.  There's a pic of the back in my siggy.  I'll post more when I can resize pics.


----------



## polished07 (Aug 2, 2010)

Hey Pananmoni what kind of hair is that I need something for my fall install and your hurr is looking right ;-)


----------



## Barbie83 (Aug 3, 2010)

bumping.......


----------



## Aveena (Aug 3, 2010)

Bobraz 1b 12" cut into bob

I used 1 pack and split the tracks

I left the edges out and "u" shape in the front/top left out as well....


----------



## polished07 (Aug 5, 2010)

For the record I will never ever never use bss store hair again, I needed to change my sewin up because I wanted something straight and blunt for jazzfestival here in Cincy, so I go and buy some cheap bss hair bc I was only planning to wear it for about 3 wks and this hair is shedding allll over the place, its everywhere its Dreamweaver and it costs 100 buck less than what I normally get so what did I expect, Im so self conscious of it, I cant wait to get back to work because Im definitely splurging on me some Brazilian hair next time, but for now Ill go back to my belove Miami Ripple in a few weeks, gonna tuff this out bc my bf loves it straight ;-/ Heres a pic of my hair the first nite I loved it, now not so much.


----------



## Tiye (Aug 5, 2010)

polished07 said:


> For the record I will never ever never use bss store hair again, I needed to change my sewin up because I wanted something straight and blunt for jazzfestival here in Cincy, so I go and buy some cheap bss hair bc I was only planning to wear it for about 3 wks and this hair is shedding allll over the place, its everywhere its Dreamweaver and it costs 100 buck less than what I normally get so what did I expect, Im so self conscious of it, I cant wait to get back to work because Im definitely splurging on me some Brazilian hair next time, but for now Ill go back to my belove Miami Ripple in a few weeks, gonna tuff this out bc my bf loves it straight ;-/ Heres a pic of my hair the first nite I loved it, now not so much.



Bad wefting can happen to all kinds of hair not just bss - in many cases you can salvage it by sealing it. I sealed some outre perm yaky that was coming off the weft in handfuls - then I sealed it and now it is barely shedding. This was an experiment but at least I know it works.

I want some of the hc miami ripple.


----------



## pureebony (Aug 6, 2010)

hey girls, im having major issue with my hair, currently im in a full head.

ok so my issue is leave out hair, i gym 3-4 times a week and i need a hair weave that can withstand this, and my hair is of the fluffy kind, and i have coils rather than curls at the front so what weave could i get to work with my hair drama!?!!!!???

i was thinking halleys curls natural at the front and all about my hair remy kinky curly...

i dunno im stuck!?!?!


----------



## loulou82 (Aug 6, 2010)

/\ I remember a post on here about a new kinky-coily hair that's a great match for 4 A/B hair. I can't remember who it's by though. Perhaps RHO? I have AAMH in and to blend I either co-wash and use gel or do a twist out in the front. I'm riding hard with this hair and have re-used it 3x's so far.


----------



## pureebony (Aug 6, 2010)

thanks loulou, im stuck cuz i dont know which one to buy, AAMH, RHO, HC natural, OR MANE DEPOT- ediese said it was great, do you have pics of yours!?


----------



## pureebony (Aug 6, 2010)

loulou you have just convinced me by your fotki to purchase AAMH!!! Absolutely friggin amazing!!


----------



## pureebony (Aug 6, 2010)

how do you blend your hair so well with it?!?!!? sorry im bombarding you with questions... im amazed!!


----------



## loulou82 (Aug 8, 2010)

pureebony said:


> how do you blend your hair so well with it?!?!!? sorry im bombarding you with questions... im amazed!!



Blending isn't that bad. It takes a bit of coaxing though. If I'm going for the wet look I'll co wash my install and leave out and use gel and a boar bristle brush to smooth down my hair. Then I take a silk scarf and apply it to the front of my hair for 15 minutes to get a smooth look. I'll use a hair clamp to hold the hair. If I want it fluffy I'll do a dry twist out and finger blend. Sometimes I'll do a flat twist across the top with my leave out and then put on a cute headband so the track doesn't show.



pureebony said:


> loulou you have just convinced me by your fotki to purchase AAMH!!! Absolutely friggin amazing!!



Thanks! I really do like this hair. It's starting to shed but I guess that can be expected since I've used it since late December. I fool people all the time with this hair which is a sign of good blending .

Here's the link to the other hair I referred to in my previous post:  http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=441114


----------



## missnurselady (Aug 10, 2010)

I need some ideas for my next install, what are you ladies doing for the fall????


----------



## lilsparkle825 (Aug 10, 2010)

loulou82 said:


> /\ *I remember a post on here about a new kinky-coily hair that's a great match for 4 A/B hair. I can't remember who it's by though.* Perhaps RHO? I have AAMH in and to blend I either co-wash and use gel or do a twist out in the front. I'm riding hard with this hair and have re-used it 3x's so far.


halley's curls natural.

http://www.halleyscurls.com/store/page43.html
http://public.fotki.com/alotofstrands/halleys-curl-natural/


----------



## mEmYSELFaNDj (Aug 10, 2010)

So since I took out my install on July 31st I've just been bunning and this is already getting old. I miss my install. I think next month I might un-retire my indian and start weaving it up again. lol

oh and I just ordered a steamer Im so excited. yaay me


----------



## polished07 (Aug 10, 2010)

missnurselady said:


> I need some ideas for my next install, what are you ladies doing for the fall????


 
 Bangs, getting a full-head sew in so I can give my leave out a break, I want something with long layers that can go from alot of body to straight and sleek with a full bang. Wish me luck though because I know these styles can look wiggy so I have to make sure I like it or Ill take it down quick fast and in a hurry lol, I want something like this :


----------



## missnurselady (Aug 11, 2010)

I like this style. I guess it all depends on how its installed, and the cut. Im thinking of getting some wagmans natural straight. I like Kenya moores color and toyas style but not as long.






polished07 said:


> Bangs, getting a full-head sew in so I can give my leave out a break, I want something with long layers that can go from alot of body to straight and sleek with a full bang. Wish me luck though because I know these styles can look wiggy so I have to make sure I like it or Ill take it down quick fast and in a hurry lol, I want something like this :


----------



## phynestone (Aug 12, 2010)

I like Toya's hair too, just not the length. I plan to get another sew-in in the next 4 weeks.


----------



## luvbighair (Aug 15, 2010)

I know I'm not in the challenge, but I have been weaved up since February. My hair has seen the light a total of 6 days since then. 

I only jumped in here because I'm having a love affair with my weave!!! And you all are the only ones that can fully understand my joy lol. I've been using Halley's Curls Creole Curly and it's THE best money I've spent in a while, if not ever! (strong statement, I know)

I say that because it resembles the exact way I wear my hair. Everyone is surprised to find out its weave. Plus, its a full head with no hair left out.

My hair is longer than the weave, I was touching BSL before this install (8wks ago), but I'm going to ride this hair out to see who's the last one standing. 

**FYI** I like my hair to kinda look like big curly controlled confusion , but if I want something more defined I just co-wash and shingle in EcoStyler and I achieve the desired look. [in love]

I know I'm an intruder...erplexed


----------



## carolb21 (Aug 16, 2010)

Are you using a closure?  Your hair looks great!  I can't believe it's a weave, great job.......


----------



## Curlybeauty (Aug 16, 2010)

luvbighair said:


> I know I'm not in the challenge, but I have been weaved up since February. My hair has seen the light a total of 6 days since then.
> 
> I only jumped in here because I'm having a love affair with my weave!!! And you all are the only ones that can fully understand my joy lol. I've been using Halley's Curls Creole Curly and it's THE best money I've spent in a while, if not ever! (strong statement, I know)
> 
> ...


I love that hair! I feel like I might get that hair next time instead of my current install. 


Barbie83 said:


> checkin in. HCMRH still looking good. Im itchy.


I have the miami ripple in right now, and i'm itch two. But I haven't washed it yet ...tonight though!


Blizzard said:


> Bobraz 1b 12" cut into bob
> 
> I used 1 pack and split the tracks
> 
> I left the edges out and "u" shape in the front/top left out as well....


Ummm...I need this hair in my life  It looks so natural!!!


polished07 said:


> For the record I will never ever never use bss store hair again, I needed to change my sewin up because I wanted something straight and blunt for jazzfestival here in Cincy, so I go and buy some cheap bss hair bc I was only planning to wear it for about 3 wks and this hair is shedding allll over the place, its everywhere its Dreamweaver and it costs 100 buck less than what I normally get so what did I expect, Im so self conscious of it, I cant wait to get back to work because Im definitely splurging on me some Brazilian hair next time, but for now Ill go back to my belove Miami Ripple in a few weeks, gonna tuff this out bc my bf loves it straight ;-/ Heres a pic of my hair the first nite I loved it, now not so much.


I love straight hair, similar to the look you have going...BUT I just can't imagine having the keep it up with the whole flat ironing thing . I might get it done with some cheapo hair, just to see 


savannavanna said:


> whoa i didn't plan on that post being so.... BIG. my bad y'all. but here's the senegalese twists i have in now:


You're twists look great. This is how I was going to get my hair done, but I knew an install would hold up so much better 


ManeVixen said:


> Can I be added to the second half of this challenge? Im already weaved up


Ummm this hair is gorgeous!!!! Let me go back a few pages and get the details!!!

And I will be coming back with an update post, considering that I haven't been in this thread since I joined


----------



## Curlybeauty (Aug 16, 2010)

Okay, so for the first half of this year, I got a relaxer, took care of my own hair, and got another touch up in May. Fast forward to august, I now have HC Miami Ripple installed, and plan on keeping it in until November, just to take it down and get it put right back in. 
  It itches like hayl right now, but I haven't washed it yet either. It has been over two weeks , but in my defense, I work two jobs and haven't had the time to dedicate to it right now. So tonight I plan on washing my scalp with some diluted Dr bronners teat tree soap, and conditioning with some silk elements.  
  Go under the hooded dryer to dry my real hair, and just twist the rest of the weave in large (4 or 5) twists to air dry, so it can look good. 
  So far, I have been spraying some diluted carefree curl/EVOO/Water mixture on my scalp an the weave to tame it and to keep it moisturized. 
  I plan on getting some Castor oil today to oil my scalp with, because my JBCO would be gone in a snap if I tried to do something else. 
  But her are some picture. I just left a smidgen of my edges out and a horse shoe in the front, and I do one single two strand flat twist down the middle, and that blends it perfectly. I just saturate the hair apply some sort of holding product and flat twist the hair. Here go the pictures. 
  Oh and by the way, I got a pack of 14'' and 16'' hair. I need to get it shaped and styled, but I have been being lazy . 





















This hair needs to be combed daily though  in the last picture, it is pretty matted on the left side. Taking care of all of that tonight!


----------



## luvbighair (Aug 16, 2010)

> Are you using a closure? Your hair looks great! I can't believe it's a weave, great job.......



Thanks!

I don't have a closure, just sewed all up, with the hair coming from the crown of my head. The first time I had it sewn coming from side (which was also cute) and it fell differently.

I'm so glad I found a texture that I love. I co-wash it like twice a week, and I'm still riding it out. I was nervous about matting underneath during the first install w/ all the water (kept it in 10 wks), but I was good. So, this time I hope to go even longer...I will by default bc I'm in school now and way too busy to take this out and re-install.


----------



## Natural Hair Princess (Aug 18, 2010)

Just checking in.  I've attached pics of my hair after I removed my install a few days ago.   I tried to do a length check with my hair slathered in conditioner but it's not exact since it was hard to pull the hair taut and keep my head straight lol. It seems like I gained a little over an inch.  I had quite a bit of shedding, but it was 9 weeks.  What is a normal amount?  Has anyone noticed a difference in shedding when you don't wash your weave as often? I washed my hair almost weekly from the 5th to 9th week and used tons of braid spray and scalp treatments.  I wonder if that contributed to the shedding?

I reused the Extensions Plus RT hair the same day and it looks good as ever.  I plan on using it at least once if not twice more. I hope to keep this install in for 12 weeks max and I hope to be APL by then. I think I'm going to keep the washing to a minimum this go around.

Happy growing ladies!


----------



## pureebony (Aug 19, 2010)

has anyone tried mane depot kinky curly hair?!


----------



## polished07 (Aug 22, 2010)

Hey ladies hope all is well, Im sooo happy bc my hair is finally "GIVE US FREE" for maybe a month or so, Im trying to plan my install around the time I have some dough to get another batch of indian hair, I dont know where from though I was thinking about trying an ebay vendor but I got to go and research via BHM first to see who is reputable. I want to wear that for about 2 months and then relax prob in november for the holidays *crosses fingers* If I can handle this new growth, Im 14 wks goin on 15 wks post and lets just say "patience" is gonna be key in detangling this 4A/B hurr.....


----------



## loulou82 (Aug 23, 2010)

pureebony said:


> has anyone tried mane depot kinky curly hair?!



I haven't but I keep hearing it pop up.

UpDate: I've been incredibly lazy with my install. I bun it up during the week and wearing it down if I'm going out on the weekend. It's already been 6 weeks into my 3rd install with the same hair and I have no plans to take it out soon. Here's a pic at 3 weeks. I have a track showing in the back which I immediately covered after I took the pic. 





This is my own hair before after my last install


----------



## LovelyRo (Aug 23, 2010)

I haven't updated in a while... I'm still wearing my Kinky Straight and I love it! It looks really natural and my hair blends perfectly.  The hair does not get bone straight and the humidity makes it hard to keep it straight period.  With that being said, I wear it wavy by setting it with 2 bantu knots every night and a pincurl for my bang... this is such an easy and cute style... I just need to perfect my bantu knot because the results are rarely the same!!!


----------



## JerriBlank (Aug 24, 2010)

loulou82 said:


> I haven't but I keep hearing it pop up.
> 
> UpDate: I've been incredibly lazy with my install. I bun it up during the week and wearing it down if I'm going out on the weekend. It's already been 6 weeks into my 3rd install with the same hair and I have no plans to take it out soon. Here's a pic at 3 weeks. I have a track showing in the back which I immediately covered after I took the pic.
> 
> ...


  loulou,what kind of hair is that in the weave pic?


----------



## loulou82 (Aug 24, 2010)

/\ All About My Hair Kinky Curly (aamh.com).


----------



## longlady (Aug 25, 2010)

ppg0069 said:


> Count me in  i will be Weaving it via kinky weaves for 6 months
> 
> *Are you weaving it up for 6 or 12 months?*
> 
> ...



Does anyone know what type of hair this is? the one in the bob...sorry I am not in this challenge but I want to get my first weave soon and I really like that hair.. pleassssssssseeeeeeeeeee tell me?


----------



## Kneechay (Aug 26, 2010)

Ok guys, so I'm out of the challenge. I took my weave out day before yesterday after 3 months. I wanted to go longer, but missed my hair way too much. My longest layers are now MBL but 60% is a little past BSL. my hair is thicker and I just have it bunned. I just kinda feel overwhelmed to do something to it right now. Furthermore, because of work and my schedule, I havent had time. My camera also stopped working so I can't take pics of it  but I'm scoping out his new camera and I'll post pics when I do something decent with my hair.

I detangled, deep conditioned and did a coffee/tea rinse and that felt good. I don't see myself weaving up for the rest of this year and I don't anticipate flat ironing until a wedding in October, even then, it will be a light flat iron on low.

Maybe in January I'll get another sew in, and I would like to use kinky curly hair so i wont need to straighten. I think one of these days I'll make an update thread with good pics.

Thanks everyone and good luck on the growth journey with weaves!


----------



## manter26 (Sep 7, 2010)

bump bump!

Anyone else in kinky curly hair? processed or BSS especially.


----------



## Fab79 (Sep 8, 2010)

i've changed to a straight BSS install, premium now/too mix (dont stone me)

i'm poor with picture uploading, but promise that when i put up my ending lenght shot, i will also include pics of all installs,

i have seen some difference in my hair, which i am happy with 

my current install is yaki, 14in, colours 4 and 4/30 mix, i'm hoping to have this in till october and then my last one till end of year, then with my xmas pressie to myself for the new year, will be some better hair, you ladies have go me in love with halleys miami / bo braz / and a bit of wags nc oh yeah and IH.com wavy, but i aint gonna celebrate till the hairs in my hand (head) lol

keep it up ladies, i hope you all reach your goal lenghts you were looking to get to with this challenge - hopefully i should get to APL (i'll be well happy if that happens)


----------



## loulou82 (Sep 8, 2010)

I was thinking of switching to straight hair for the fall but I'm going to stick with my current install. The hair is holding up and I'm 9 weeks post. When I first started the challenge I was so anxious to take it out after 2 months but Im going to leave this install in until November or December (4-5 months).


----------



## Rocky91 (Sep 8, 2010)

haha....it's so funny that i quit this challenge a while ago, and now look at me planning to spend most of the school year in my kinky curly weaves.


----------



## JerriBlank (Sep 8, 2010)

Ladies wearing straight weaves,how do you keep it from getting greasy too often?
I'm guessing that the oil from my real hair is getting on the weave hair when I wrap it at night. 
The hair itself is reeeallly good! It's Bobbi Boss remy yaky(or something like that).
I'm digging it a lot,other than having to shampoo it 2-3x a week(the weave hair,not my own) to keep it looking fresh.


----------



## missnurselady (Sep 8, 2010)

Im back in my weave. I have wagmans vs installed. Even though I used handtied wefts you can still see that "hump" around the leave out(I have fine hair), so im going go back and redo my install and try reverse my last track as well as reposition some tracks to give me more of a side bang. I think I may have to purchase a closure here in the near future because my leave out will not stay straight.


----------



## Sade' (Sep 15, 2010)

Still rocking my EPRT weave since July 22nd. Tomorrow will make 8 weeks. I plan on getting it re-done on Sept 26th. I have an appt at Jehan's Salon in Baltimore,Md.


----------



## Aveena (Sep 16, 2010)

I'm back in my weave again too.  This time Hair Esthetics Cuticle Kinky Straight.  Blends PERFECTLY with my relaxed hair.  I'll have pics after the weekend.


----------



## ZkittyKurls (Sep 16, 2010)

^^ i loved that hair! i need to get more for my stash


----------



## scarcity21 (Sep 18, 2010)

Natural Hair Princess said:


> Just checking in.  I've attached pics of my hair after I removed my install a few days ago.   I tried to do a length check with my hair slathered in conditioner but it's not exact since it was hard to pull the hair taut and keep my head straight lol. It seems like I gained a little over an inch.  I had quite a bit of shedding, but it was 9 weeks.  What is a normal amount?  Has anyone noticed a difference in shedding when you don't wash your weave as often? I washed my hair almost weekly from the 5th to 9th week and used tons of braid spray and scalp treatments.  I wonder if that contributed to the shedding?
> 
> I reused the* Extensions Plus RT hair* the same day and it looks good as ever.  I plan on using it at least once if not twice more. I hope to keep this install in for 12 weeks max and I hope to be APL by then. I think I'm going to keep the washing to a minimum this go around.
> 
> Happy growing ladies!


 
I wanna try that hair...I see that ur natural...do u use a closure or do u just straighten ur leave out? TIA


----------



## Natural Hair Princess (Sep 18, 2010)

scarcity21 said:


> I wanna try that hair...I see that ur natural...do u use a closure or do u just straighten ur leave out? TIA


 
I straighten my leave out.  However, I am cutting down on the flat-ironing since my leave out has suffered some breakage.  The EPRT is some great hair though!


----------



## luvbighair (Sep 18, 2010)

I wanna upload my progress pic from taking out my weave, but I can't . I don't know how to insert an image on this new set-up. It's giving me a prompt for a URL and that doesn't apply to my photo (it's from my comp)

[help]


----------



## Prisangela (Sep 30, 2010)

So I've been MIA for a while, so I will give you guys a quick up-date, I have had my hair in 2 more installs since the last update...from july to about the last day in august I have given my hair a well needed break, in the beginning of september I reinstalled a synthetic curly style photos to follow...any ways I need your opinion...as of August my hair looked like this  what length is this? Im hoping SL 
and here are pics of my install....this one will come out first week of october because the NG is killing me!


----------



## PPGbubbles (Sep 30, 2010)

longlady said:


> Does anyone know what type of hair this is? the one in the bob...sorry I am not in this challenge but I want to get my first weave soon and I really like that hair.. pleassssssssseeeeeeeeeee tell me?


 
Hey it is regular sensationnel hair from the BS... I think it was like 1b 12 inch and like $20 a pack... It was left over hair from a old install... the hair was nothing special...

What made it look so good was getting it styled @ super cuts. I cost all of $16 dollars and I did my own install so you cant beat that!


----------



## loulou82 (Oct 3, 2010)

Time is FLYING by! Only 3 more months left in the challenge. How is everyone coming along?


----------



## Fab79 (Oct 4, 2010)

i'm still here, weaving it up, happy with progress so far, hopefully will be APL by end of challenge which is my goal, looking at pics i notice that from SL where i was to APL is seven inches but from APL - BSL - MBL - WL is the same 7, so as long as i get to APL and i should because including the heavy handed trims by myself , i would have made APL now


----------



## AdoreMsK67 (Oct 5, 2010)

Hey LouLou
Just checking in..I haven't posted in like forever, but I have read all of the comments and progress along the way. Weave is doing ok, but my edges are having a hard time. I think from wearing in a bun 99% of the time. My permed hair has taken a beating to me, but my new growth is amazing and I can't wait to cut the permed portion off, that will be right after I take the picture for the end of this challenge.


----------



## MsRR (Oct 23, 2010)

Hey Guys, I need your help here.  I got a weave and kept it in for 2 months and my hair matted at the base of 3 braids and this cause me to loose alot of hair...I also did the applicator bottle to shampoo and to condition....I got another weave and my stylist who did my hair before the weave told me to do a net and I did...I taking the weave down after it being in a month this time and my stylist said do not comb through my hair because this will cause my hair to break in which it did last time even on the braids that did not matted...Ok...she said I should relax not bone straight or anything like a tex lax I think yall call it...because she never did a bone straight relaxer on my hair anyway. I recall a member here saying her friend does that and she never had problems hair grew just fine...what do yall think? I know you should not relax if you gonna weave/braid your hair but my hair is breaking I'm not retaining my growth.


----------



## ManeVixen (Oct 23, 2010)

I'm weaved up again...




(got a lil carried away with the swirl effect )

This time its premium now hair, spanish wave mixed with deep wave 14". I blow dry it and curl it so it looks like its all the same kind of hair. I flexi rod it at night.


----------



## Sade' (Oct 23, 2010)

I had my mine re-done http://www.longhaircareforum.com/[email protected]


----------



## Majestye (Oct 27, 2010)

Sigh, ok so it's been awhile.  So here's my update.  Someone tell me what went wrong!!!  

Installed EPNW on July 26th, removed it on Oct 23rd (Just shy of 13 weeks or 3 months+).  I washed and conditioned in between (probably not as much as I should)   Anyway, I occassionally sprayed my braids underneath with a mix of water and conditioner.  Somehow I don't get that - as it seems that my hair was wet and could mildew (hair slightly smelled of mildew when I removed the weave. I always sit under a dryer when I wash and condition, so it had to be the spray I used in between  Maybe Oil is better??? erplexed

When I removed my weave, I put conditioner on it (White Rain - cheapy kind and Kantu leave in) before I combed it out. No problem...just a lot of shedding.  I rinsed out the conditioner and proceeded to wash with ORS Creamy Aloe Shampoo to get it really clean. My hair seemed hard and started to mat.  So I then used Motions Shampoo.  I had matted sections at the top and mid back.  I then used ORS Hair Mayo - that turned back into a mess! More matting again!  so I had to use some more Kantu leave-in and Neutragena Conditioner to try to get the mats out, but it took FOREVER!    I normally only leave my installs in for 6 weeks but with the EP hair I was able to go twice as long.  I don't know if I lost more hair due to the matting or if it was just the normal shedding.   At least I can see length retention. 

Where did I go wrong???  What causes matting?  Do I need porosity control? erplexed

I'm scared to texlax and wash it this weekend for fear of matting.  I never had this problem until I did my first home Henna in July. I had good results but since then my hair tangles.  I want to henna my new growth in a week.  HELP!


----------



## beana (Oct 27, 2010)

Hi Majestye

It sounds like you used too much protein (kantu before washing, ors mayo after and kantu again).  Also, i understand your desire to clarify after taking down your install, but clarifying tends to dry hair out and usng protein after that can be extra drying. 

For your next wash i recommend a moisturizing poo and ACV rinse before conditionining to clean the scalp and regulate porosity and a deep mositurizing conditioner afterwards . 





Majestye said:


> Sigh, ok so it's been awhile.  So here's my update.  Someone tell me what went wrong!!!
> 
> Installed EPNW on July 26th, removed it on Oct 23rd (Just shy of 13 weeks or 3 months+).  I washed and conditioned in between (probably not as much as I should)   Anyway, I occassionally sprayed my braids underneath with a mix of water and conditioner.  Somehow I don't get that - as it seems that my hair was wet and could mildew (hair slightly smelled of mildew when I removed the weave. I always sit under a dryer when I wash and condition, so it had to be the spray I used in between  Maybe Oil is better??? erplexed
> 
> ...


----------



## Majestye (Oct 27, 2010)

Thanks Beana!  I suspected the Aloe Shampoo and the ORS Mayo..but not the Cantu  Shea Butter Leave In (I didn't see much protein in it). That's about the only thing that helped me detangle those mats.  I think my hair HATES protein.

 I will try your suggestions this weekend when I texlax, and follow with Mizani MoistureFuse Conditioner and/or ORS Replenishing Pak.  




beana said:


> Hi Majestye
> 
> It sounds like you used too much protein (kantu before washing, ors mayo after and kantu again). Also, i understand your desire to clarify after taking down your install, but clarifying tends to dry hair out and usng protein after that can be extra drying.
> 
> For your next wash i recommend a moisturizing poo and ACV rinse before conditionining to clean the scalp and regulate porosity and a deep mositurizing conditioner afterwards .


----------



## mimi0410 (Nov 9, 2010)

I have not checked in for it seems like forever! But Im still weaved up. The one I currently have will come down soon and Ill be reinstalling. As of April--weaves were new to me, had never had one. I have grown to LOVE them. When installed right and maintained properly weaves can truly help getting through awkward stages or just giving your hair a break. Here are a few pics of the installs Ive had since April. 

This is the first install from the end of April. Someone asked me before what kind of hair this was and at the time I didnt know, I purchased it from the stylist who did my hair. But its Halley's Curls Salon Relaxed


----------



## mimi0410 (Nov 9, 2010)

This is from July I dont have many pics of this hair because I wasnt a fan of it. Its Indiva NC Virgin Indian. There are some pics on my fotki. The hair was a bit on the thin side and shed like crazy. It started out longer (can see in fotki). But we ended up cutting it. I never wore it curly. There is one shot of it curly so you can see the texture and the honey highlights that Jehan (my stylist) added.


----------



## mimi0410 (Nov 9, 2010)

And this is my current install. Which I LOVE! The hair is by Autumn Breeze. Its also Virgin NC. I never wear it curly though  I need to work on my blending technique for wearing it curly. But nonetheless, I absolutely LOVE this hair---its the best Ive used so far. LOVES IT!


----------



## beana (Nov 16, 2010)

Hi Ladies, 

I just removed my install after 2 months. I loved having a weave but the person who did it last time will not be available to do my next weave  

Are there any stylist in the NYC area that you highly recommend? I honestly see terrible looking weaves everyday and im sooo scared to risk getting a jacked up one at the salon. Even if any of you ladies here in the NYC area wouldnt mind installing my next weave i'd truly appreciate it, just let me know your asking price. I get a partial sew in, perimeter out, with 7 tracks sewn in last time that i'd like to reuse. Please PM me!

TIA


----------



## loulou82 (Nov 22, 2010)

Bumping for beana!


----------



## missnurselady (Nov 24, 2010)

Im back in my sew in. I used BoBraz this time, straight hair was too hard to maintain. My edges are still taking their time coming in, anyone have any suggestions. Im currently using Nioxin Scalp treatment. Im not too sure if its working or not, Im taking pics so hopefully I will be able to tell a difference by the end of this bottle.


----------



## mimi0410 (Dec 1, 2010)

loulou82 said:


> Bumping for beana!


 


beana said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I just removed my install after 2 months. I loved having a weave but the person who did it last time will not be available to do my next weave
> 
> ...


 
I actually can. I ran across a thread on another site...the stylist is located in the Bronx. Here is a link. If you read the entire thread there are quite of few pics of her work and I think her photobucket.
ADDED PIC I FINALLY FOUND A STYLIST NY!!!!!PORN - BHM Talk Cafe : BlackHairMedia.com - Page 1

There is another girl Ive heard mentioned I think her name is G-Star...here is her website.
Hair By GStar

I feel like Ive seen one or two more that made me consider driving to NY (my stylist just recently retired on me). If I can remeber them Ill post their info.


----------



## zenith (Dec 1, 2010)

I got my 1st sew in since 07. And i love it. took time getting used to since i'm a braids girl.

I plan to keep this on for 3 months. Take it out and put in another one.


----------



## JerriBlank (Dec 1, 2010)

I took out my bobbi boss hair,which I absolutely loved,and someone in my house threw it away.  . I went to repurchase,and the store owner convinced me to try a different brand...I know...big mistake. I purchased a brand called indio that comes in a white and silver package. Three weeks later and the hair is out. I spent two hundred bucks and it is comparable to Beverly Johnson hair,which is horrible,imo. I called the company to complain,and I will stick to bobbi boss for store bought hair from now on.


----------



## ms.blue (Dec 1, 2010)

mimi0410 said:


> I actually can. I ran across a thread on another site...the stylist is located in the Bronx. Here is a link. If you read the entire thread there are quite of few pics of her work and I think her photobucket.
> ADDED PIC I FINALLY FOUND A STYLIST NY!!!!!PORN - BHM Talk Cafe : BlackHairMedia.com - Page 1
> 
> There is another girl Ive heard mentioned I think her name is G-Star...here is her website.
> ...



I will be having my install done next week thursday by Jenny Lind


----------



## mimi0410 (Dec 2, 2010)

ms.blue said:


> I will be having my install done next week thursday by Jenny Lind


She is making a trip to the DC area the weekend of the 18th and I have an appt with her. Cant wait 

Be sure to let us know how your install goes ms.blue


----------



## beana (Dec 2, 2010)

Thanks ladies for the information!!! Jenny Lind's salon looks like a winner.  Ms. Blue, please let use know how you like Jenny's work once you get your hair done.


----------



## ms.blue (Dec 2, 2010)

mimi0410 said:


> She is making a trip to the DC area the weekend of the 18th and I have an appt with her. Cant wait
> 
> Be sure to let us know how your install goes ms.blue





beana said:


> Thanks ladies for the information!!! Jenny Lind's salon looks like a winner.  Ms. Blue, please let use know how you like Jenny's work once you get your hair done.



I'll post pics here even though I'm not part of this challenge.


----------



## beana (Dec 2, 2010)

Btw, i unofficially joined this challenge and will be sure to officially join the 2011 Challenge. I was able to get my 2nd sew-in and im pleased with this one as well. I re-used my hair, but I can tell this will be my last install with it. I'm almost 6 months post and sew-ins have saved me so much trouble. 

I was scared to get a weave for years lol ... i wish i would've done this earlier because i wouldve transitioned years ago.


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Dec 3, 2010)

I took my weave out, had a birthday and decided I dont want to weave anymore....my ends are a little 'off' of sorts...I have natural 4b hair that I think I am going to relax...still on the fence....

Happy Hair Growing Ladies!!!


----------



## telliott (Dec 3, 2010)

*Re: Weave It Up Challenge 2010 - Ediese ( I need your help!!)*

Hello Ladies, 

I have been lurking around the forum for about 12 months. Have been transitioning for a year now. Had several setbacks due to terrible takedowns. :-(

Ediese, 
Can you send your weaver name and number in Houston? I need someone who i can trust to install properly and take down as well. BTW you mentioned in your earlier posts, that you do your own take downs? How do I do that without slicing through my hair. Am currently wearing an install that am so terrified to take down due to my prior bad experience!!  

Thanks so much!


----------



## mimi0410 (Dec 7, 2010)

ms.blue said:


> I'll post pics here even though I'm not part of this challenge.



Thank you ms.blue


----------



## mimi0410 (Dec 7, 2010)

beana said:


> Btw, i unofficially joined this challenge and will be sure to officially join the 2011 Challenge. I was able to get my 2nd sew-in and im pleased with this one as well. I re-used my hair, but I can tell this will be my last install with it. I'm almost 6 months post and sew-ins have saved me so much trouble.
> 
> *I was scared to get a weave for years lol ... i wish i would've done this earlier because i wouldve transitioned years ago*.



Sounds JUST like me!!  If I had only known better! The key of course is the hair used and the installer----when done properly they can look/be undetectable! And can def aide in protective styling


----------



## ms.blue (Dec 11, 2010)

Even though I'm not officially part of this challenge, here is my pic of my recent install by Jenny Lind.  I also met a nikos cousin Anastaja11 (she has beautiful natural hair).


----------



## BLESSED1 (Dec 11, 2010)

i'm sorry if this was answered before (i didn't read all the previous posts) but is there a challenge for 2011? 

If so i'd like to join, got an install last week and i plan on staying weaved up for a year.

using weaves now to go from a lil past apl to wl however long that takes me


----------



## Anastaja11 (Dec 13, 2010)

ms.blue said:


> Even though I'm not officially part of this challenge, here is my pic of my recent install by Jenny Lind. I also met a nikos cousin Anastaja11 (she has beautiful natural hair).


 

You're hair is absolutely gorgeous and your install came out really good, makes me want to get myself a lace closure.


----------



## mimi0410 (Dec 15, 2010)

BLESSED1 said:


> i'm sorry if this was answered before (i didn't read all the previous posts) but is there a challenge for 2011?
> 
> If so i'd like to join, got an install last week and i plan on staying weaved up for a year.
> 
> using weaves now to go from a lil past apl to wl however long that takes me


Actually this challenge was for 2010...but there will probably be one for 2011.


----------



## mimi0410 (Dec 15, 2010)

Anastaja11 said:


> You're hair is absolutely gorgeous and your install came out really good, makes me want to get myself a lace closure.


 
^^ + 1 My appt w/Jenny as mentioned before is this Saturday.....cant wait!


----------



## BLESSED1 (Dec 16, 2010)

mimi0410 said:


> Actually this challenge was for 2010...but there will probably be one for 2011.



kewl yeah i meant if yall planned on doing it again in '11 i wanted to join then, thanks!


----------



## Prisangela (Dec 17, 2010)

So Heres My length Check pics I've retained about 3 inches (bbm Dancing emoticon!) the challenge was great but my hair needs a break lol!


----------



## Prisangela (Dec 17, 2010)

these are my before pics


----------



## Prisangela (Dec 17, 2010)

Prisangela said:


> Can I Join?!?!
> 
> I'll be going for 12 months
> 
> ...



sorry...These are my starting pics


----------



## loulou82 (Dec 18, 2010)

BLESSED1 said:


> i'm sorry if this was answered before (i didn't read all the previous posts) but is there a challenge for 2011?
> 
> If so i'd like to join, got an install last week and i plan on staying weaved up for a year.
> 
> using weaves now to go from a lil past apl to wl however long that takes me





mimi0410 said:


> Actually this challenge was for 2010...but there will probably be one for 2011.



Anyone that is interested in starting a 2011 challenge should do so.  This has been a yearly challenge on LHCF with different members starting it so it would be cool to have one for the new year too. 

I'm going to weave two more installs for 2011 that should hopefully push me to MBL. Then I'm done!  I'm happy with the progress I've made this year. I'll post a pic the first week in January when I take my install out.


----------



## Okay (Dec 28, 2010)

has there started a weave it up challenge for 2011 yet?


----------



## bluediamond0829 (Dec 28, 2010)

I had a weave that I thought would last me into 2011 but I had to take it out.  Never will i go to a $100 weave shop.  I'm waiting to here back from my weave stylist for an appointment.


----------



## loulou82 (Dec 28, 2010)

LANGT said:


> has there started a weave it up challenge for 2011 yet?



There isn't a 2011 challenge yet but you should start one.  You could copy the original posts from previous challenge and add your own touch to it.


----------



## loulou82 (Dec 28, 2010)

bluediamond0829 said:


> I had a weave that I thought would last me into 2011 but I had to take it out.  Never will i go to a $100 weave shop.  I'm waiting to here back from my weave stylist for an appointment.



What happened with $100 Weave Shop? I heard they were pretty good.


----------



## Okay (Dec 28, 2010)

Yeah i guess i could 

- Gotta ask though! If co-washing daily is bad in a weave what about when you exercise?! ...

- Any of you have experience with extensions plus? I live in Denmark and we obviously dont carry i here! hmpf! So any of you have a chance to get hold of it? I will pay you via paypal....!!

No point in starting the challenge if i dont even have a weave myself lol!


----------



## Okay (Dec 29, 2010)

bumping bumping


----------



## BLESSED1 (Dec 29, 2010)

i CW'd with a weave years ago when i was new to the board and wound up w/a tangled, mildewy mess. I'm no expert but I don't advise it.

i workout alot & I put grapeseed oil on my scalp after workouts since it's light and has antifungal properties

I haven't had any problems so far, been weaved up for a month now.


----------



## Fab79 (Jan 4, 2011)

I made APL   and will post pictures when i wash this weekend, how did you ladies get on, i'm going to rest from weaves for a bit and use wigs and halfwigs, i may weave for my birthday and possibly summer to switch it up


----------



## Natural Hair Princess (Jan 9, 2011)

Finally took out my weave a few days ago.  Joined the challenge in June and I've attached a pic of my natural hair, stretched.  I retained about 2.5" of new growth and am almost APL (need about 1" to hit that goal).  My hair is very porous and dry post weave and I need to dust my ends but otherwise I'm happy with the growth.  However, I am not going to weave in 2011.  I want to learn how to work with my natural hair using other protective styles.  I'm focused on getting my hair healthy, thick and PH balanced AND I want to hit BSL this year. Thanks for this challenge!


----------



## glamazon386 (Jan 10, 2011)

Is this challenge going to continue in 2011?


----------



## Monaleezza (Jan 11, 2011)

Hello ladies, I figured, you were the people to ask.
I'm currently wearing a sew-in weave.  Any suggestions on what I do since I'm going on holiday and will probably end up in chlorine most days?


----------

